# Blake Lively & Ryan Reynolds



## wheelbarrow




----------



## vuittonGirl

she's so pretty... i love her show


----------



## Megs

Love her and love that shirt! I bought it!


----------



## brulee

She looks great and fresh!


----------



## superstar

She looks pretty.


----------



## razorbackbelle0

Okay, so I love Blake Lively! I loved her in Accepted and she's great in Gossip Girl, one of my favorite shows. She's only 20 but I think she has so much poise and class! I read a recent article from her new cover issue of Lucky and she seems like she has a great head on her shoulders. I'd have KILLED to look like that when I was twenty! Anyone else a fan?


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

I like her too, I've only seen her in Gossip Girl though.


----------



## razorbackbelle0

She was also in Accepted and the Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants though I haven't seen the latter.


----------



## sheanabelle

SUPER fan right here.............I just don't know what the writers are doing but I love the show more and more each week!!!


----------



## Cheryl24

I didn't care for her much in Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants but I'm loving her in Gossip Girl.  She's so gorgeous!  But I also think Leighton Meester (Blair) is stunning.


----------



## wadecbcb

I love her too she just seems so warm ! I also read an article and she talked about high school...I gathered that she's very grounded and intelligent.


----------



## razorbackbelle0

You're right, Leighton Meester is gorgeous! I sure never looked like that in high school.


----------



## Purses

I don't know who she is and just judging her picture, she looks a lot older then 20!


----------



## Megs

She has looked older than her age to me, but she looks classy and beautiful. I always forget to watch gossip girls, so I need to catch up online!


----------



## PrincessMe

Love her!! I esp love her TRL outfit im so inspired by her style (or should i say stylist? )


----------



## *Lo

I lvoe her too, she is soo beautiful, but I hae to admit Blair is MY GIRL!!! Leighton meester is beautiful


----------



## frannita

'Blair' is gorgeous!  
I just finished watching last night's episode on Tivo


----------



## Lvbabydoll

I don't really like her in GG but I liked her in the Traveling Pants.


----------



## Style_Baby

sheanabelle said:


> SUPER fan right here.............I just don't know what the writers are doing but I love the show more and more each week!!!


 
I agree!!! After Wed's episode I was thinking the exact same thing.  I liked the first few episodes of The O.C. (also ep'd by Josh Schwartz) but I feel like it got too "soap-y".  It seems like on GG they're making more of an effort to build up the core cast/stories... or something like that.  I don't know, but it's working.

And I, too, think that Blake is lovely.  She has such a distinctive "look" to her.  She just looks so _wise_.  I don't know how better to put it.


----------



## safin1

I think that Blake is really pretty and I like her in Gossip Girl. When was the TRL taping? I like the whole Gossip Girl cast.


----------



## princessaj0603

She is really cute...I love her style!


----------



## tadpolenyc

*i have a huge girl crush on her right now! i think she's gorgeous, and in her interviews, she always comes off as silly and sweet. serena is my favorite character on gossip girl. blair is fun, but she has too many issues for me: insecure, control freak, drama queen, etc. it makes for good tv, but i don't always find her likeable.*

*i heard blake is slated to appear on the cover of teen vogue too. she's getting a lot of attention. good for her!*


----------



## vuittonGirl

love her and "gossip girl"... she's so pretty.


----------



## snoopylaughs

I have been catching up with Gossip Girl online too!  She and I are the same age but I definitely don't look anyyyyyyyything like her!  It's okay, everyone's different, and I'm really excited to see what other things she'll be doing in the future, say whenever gossip girl is over, or whatnot


----------



## Syntagma

Her body and hair are INCREDIBLE. Her face is just okay to me. She does seem sweet though! 

I think the brunette who plays Blair (Others mentioned her by her real name) is more striking. Just absolutely stunning!


----------



## razorbackbelle0

^^Leighton Meester, and she is VERY striking!


----------



## RoseMary

she's very pretty.


----------



## tara_brooke

Blake Lively and Leighton Meester are the cover girls for the latest issue of Nylon Magazine. Here 

Leighton on playing her character on Gossip Girl: Maybe Ive known [Blair] somehow or I know her in myself and she needs somebody to portray her in a way that isnt completely harsh because she could be so hated. 

Blake on how she almost turned down the show: [I thought] if there are pet monkeys wearing coordinating outfits, thats not something Im going to want to be a part of. 

Leighton on Gossip Girl style: Serena is more thrown to gether and effortless and doesnt really care, and is just like, has this sexiness to her without trying, and Blair is really uptight and conservative and put together and everything has to be perfect, you know Chuck is kind of cocky and hes just like, I dont know, a prick. - 

Blake on the weirdness of Internet Message boards: Yeah, its kind of crazy but after the first Sisterhood trailer even came out, um, I guess its maybe Im the only person with long blonde hair in Hollywood. I dont know, but everyone was like, Oh, she should be Serena. 

For outtakes from their cover shoot, check out NylonMag.com. New episodes of Gossip Girl returns this Monday, April 21!!!


----------



## Veelyn

Ive heard alot about these girls but i have no clue who they are. I know they are on a tv show. The blond is cute though!


----------



## tara_brooke

Scans


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

no idea who they are but nice pics..


----------



## daphodill84

From Gossip girl.

THey are very gorgeous, great pics.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Thx for the pics,tara. Can't wait to see the new epi next Monday.


----------



## PrincessMe

love blake lively!


----------



## Leefi

thanks for the pics and the scans! although the show is a bit stupid, i'm a total addict, especially for the fashion!!


----------



## kimalee

Blake is so gorgeous!  thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## likeafeather77

Thanks for the pics!!! Both girls are gorgeous!!!


----------



## impulsive_

Leighton .. beyond stunning.


----------



## elli

Ah, I just got this issue. They look good!


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

Leighton is such a classic beauty. I can't wait for Monday!!!!


----------



## tiny dancer

OMG Blake Lively is starting to pop up in all the fashion mags in Australia because of her style.
She is fantastic! Honestly, this girl gets it right everytime. Shes def become a style queen to me. Keep watch on this one. Shes a rising star.
BTW, we should probably open a thread for Blake because she always looks great. (Its just nice to see a young girl look pulled together instead of the whole hobo, trashy looks that other starlets topple out onto the street with)
But thats just my 2 cents.
But yes, she is grand lol


----------



## Nola

Adorable


----------



## sheishollywood

Beautiful shots!


----------



## cristalena56

i love them! they are both so pretty! i cant wait til GG comes back on! I think its monday, right?


----------



## scarlett_2005

Nice pics. The ladies are gorgeous.


----------



## FijiBuni

They both are so gorgeous!!


----------



## Nymph

I wish we would get GG already - the girls and their clothes especially look SOOOO cute! I've already read all the recaps, but wanna watch the episodes!


----------



## missyanne

They look cute, thanks for the update for when the new episode airs! I can't wait!


----------



## lvstratus

They are my favorite young couple!

















Blake is always simple but fashion!


----------



## RoseMary

she looks cute!


----------



## awong10

Oh Penn


----------



## meluvbags31

i didn't know that they were dating.  how cute.


----------



## NicolesCloset

that shirt dress is cute! can someone ID?


----------



## Cheryl24

They are too cute.  I love her Valentino bag!


----------



## prettyfit

lol ^^ that was what i first thought of, that valentino bag is divine! just like little J.


----------



## ellacoach

they make a gorgeous couple. I think she's very beautiful.


----------



## missaznpirate

i ADORE them together; i was devastated when they broke up on the show!!! =(


----------



## tadpolenyc

NicolesCloset said:


> that shirt dress is cute! can someone ID?


 
*i believe it's rag & bone.*


----------



## missyanne

I didn't now they were going out either.  They're so cute together!


----------



## cristalena56

they are together????????????????? cuteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! they make a beautiful couple! that bag is hot!!


----------



## missisa07

Wow, I love those shots of them!  Okay, Penn had a bad photo op in the first, but he's still so cute.  

Love Blake's outfit.  Very simple yet put together at the same time: effortless chic.


----------



## scarlett_2005

Cute bag!


----------



## sheanabelle

they are adorable....


----------



## Smoothoprter

Thought this was hilarious.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-jFflj-DGE


----------



## loveyouu

hahaha


----------



## leothelnss

I saw this on The Soup last night and DH and I were ROLLING! LMAO


----------



## QueenOfDa702

I would have given her the same look! Sheesh!


----------



## BasketballCourt

HAHA go America! I can't believe Blake Lively went on and on about that.


----------



## ellacoach

LOL! That look was priceless!


----------



## ShiShi

I saw this yesterday, so funny!


----------



## exotikittenx

LOL yeah, no kidding!  They are supposed to be promoting their movie.  That is pretty classic.


----------



## heartnaspade

The way Blake was talking was so downright annoying - who cares that you're all dating new people and frolicking around in the Hamptons?  I only watch that show for the outfits, tbh.


----------



## MJDaisy

lol my sister told me about this! it really is funny.


----------



## calicaliente

That was awesome!!!


----------



## caarlyntryl

Oh dear.


----------



## Liz_x3

The death look LMAO!


----------



## Emotus

LOL! I will shoot her that look too! HAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## melinda

wow that was too funny! go america! Blake is well annoying.


----------



## sheishollywood

hahahaha!!


----------



## purseinsanity

I love America!


----------



## krisaya

I saw this clip on the Soup too. I would have given Blake the same look. Ugh! Blake is so annoying.


----------



## kymmie

America is just jealous Gossip Girl is getting more buzz than her show.


----------



## sweet_pees

i watched it twice and i just dont understand why America was soo annoyed.. i would understand if she got annoyed as Blake continued to talk about it, but it seemed as though America was annoyed from the moment the reporter asked the question. jealous much?


----------



## Tangerine

If this was two people in a regular situation, I wouldn't think anything of it, but since they are fulfilling work related duties, I'd say this was wildly unprofessional. Just BAD. Maybe she didn't realize that she was going to be in that shot, but, still.... no. Blake was just answering a question that the reporter asked and trying to be excited about it, since thats what promotion should be.

Obviously America doesn't like whats going on on GG, lol. Its pretty damn silly thats for sure, and it sounds sillier explaining it, sure. But its kind of a farce. So is ugly betty. PR related discretion should be a prerequisite for being the lead in a tv show. You're representing lots of people. I think Blake was just trying to do her job and America wasn't thinking too much about hers for that moment. oops.


----------



## Jahpson

sweet_pees said:


> i watched it twice and i just dont understand why America was soo annoyed.. i would understand if she got annoyed as Blake continued to talk about it, but it seemed as though America was annoyed from the moment the reporter asked the question. jealous much?


 

I think because the main objective of being on the show, was to promote the movie.

Blake's rant was promoting Gossip Girl


----------



## Jahpson

kymmie said:


> America is just jealous Gossip Girl is getting more buzz than her show.


 

jealous? LMAO thats a good one!


----------



## Charles

kymmie said:


> America is just jealous Gossip Girl is getting more buzz than her show.



Hahahah...yeah...I'm so sure.

Lesse, Ugly Betty has won 2 Golden Globes, a SAG award, a Peabody award and won 3 Emmys.

GG has won Teen Choice awards.

I'm sure America is super jealous!!


----------



## VuittonsLover

haha. that is great.  Ugly Betty is just as possible.

Good for you America.


----------



## lucretias

Tangerine said:


> If this was two people in a regular situation, I wouldn't think anything of it, but since they are fulfilling work related duties, I'd say this was wildly unprofessional. Just BAD. Maybe she didn't realize that she was going to be in that shot, but, still.... no. Blake was just answering a question that the reporter asked and trying to be excited about it, since thats what promotion should be.
> 
> Obviously America doesn't like whats going on on GG, lol. Its pretty damn silly thats for sure, and it sounds sillier explaining it, sure. But its kind of a farce. So is ugly betty. PR related discretion should be a prerequisite for being the lead in a tv show. You're representing lots of people. I think Blake was just trying to do her job and America wasn't thinking too much about hers for that moment. oops.


 I agree. She was answering a question.


----------



## kwongkittiroch

OMG Hilarious!!! 
Mon, you always post the best threads!


----------



## Smoothoprter

Oh I'm sure America didn't know she was in the shot that's why it's so funny.


----------



## Veelyn

Thats funny!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Charles said:


> Hahahah...yeah...I'm so sure.
> 
> Lesse, Ugly Betty has won 2 Golden Globes, a SAG award, a Peabody award and won 3 Emmys.
> 
> GG has won Teen Choice awards.
> 
> I'm sure America is super jealous!!





touche!


----------



## irishpandabear

the claws are out!


----------



## carvedwords

Hilarious!!  Bet, she didn't think she would end up in that shot.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ i agree b/c at one point she was picking at her nails.


----------



## wordpast

haha...

the girl was just answering a question she as asked so America had no real right to be annoyed (BUT it was still funny!!) Reporters do that all the time, they may ask about what you are promoting AND something that's going on in the stars personal/business life.


----------



## heartnaspade

^^ But if you're there to promote a movie, you shouldn't take up a lot of time going on and on about another show you're doing.  It's just rude to the other actress you're there with.


----------



## exotikittenx

Blake was just going on forever!


----------



## stacmck

Too funny!


----------



## wordpast

heartnaspade said:


> ^^ But if you're there to promote a movie, you shouldn't take up a lot of time going on and on about another show you're doing.  It's just rude to the other actress you're there with.




I would agree with "a lot of time"... although I'm not sure how much time it was because the clip was cut off. If it was a little over 60 secs or so I don't see the harm. Plus that question could have been at the end of the interview. I'm willing to bet there is a video somewhere of America answering a question about her own show while doing press junkets with her co-stars. I just think she was in a bad mood that day, that or she doesn't think too highly of her co-star!!!!


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Charles said:


> Hahahah...yeah...I'm so sure.
> 
> Lesse, Ugly Betty has won 2 Golden Globes, a SAG award, a Peabody award and won 3 Emmys.
> 
> GG has won Teen Choice awards.
> 
> I'm sure America is super jealous!!



 yeah, I doubt that America Ferrera is remotely "jealous" of any of the Gossip Girl cast, she is in a whole nother league, I think her annoyance will have had more to do with the fact that the girls were there basically working for the producers of the Traveling Pants Sequel, not the producers of Gossip Girl.

If the reporter wanted to acknowledge Blake being in that show, it is understandable, and something that would be hoped for and appreciated by the show's young fans, but  it could have been done in a way that did not leave the field open for Blake to launch off on a tangent, which caused a big chunk of time the Pants producers were supposed to get from her AND the show the girls were appearing on to be essentially "gifted" to the Gossip Girl producers.

It think that just due to individual differences, America might be a little bit more aware of and conscientious about things like that.


----------



## amber11

yikes she was just answering a question- that was super funny tho you never see celebs so off guard


----------



## NicolesCloset

I dont think America knew she was being shot. LOL , Poor Blake, just answering a question.  But, she just went on and on.  LOL, America was prob. like OK enough already.  The traveling pants women!


----------



## fashion1sta

Lol.. that was funny! America's expression is priceless- it's as if she's saying "um... hello - our movie?!"


----------



## gucci fan

That's funny and I like gossip girl.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Hahah I love it.


----------



## Miss_Q




----------



## Ilovepurse007

^wow Who made the bag? Beautiful color...


----------



## pinkmitsy4

I love Blake..she always has cute and relaxed outfits on.


----------



## Charles

I've never really read anything on her, so I can't comment on her personality, but I don't find her attractive.  Something's funky with her eyes, and when she talks, her mouth makes odd shapes.


----------



## Miss_Q




----------



## ashsin

shes really pretty.. and i think her bf is soooooooo adorably cute..


----------



## missisa07

wadecbcb said:


> I love her too she just seems so warm ! I also read an article and she talked about high school...I gathered that she's very grounded and intelligent.


Yes, I read in an article she was accepted to Stanford but deferred admission so she could pursue acting (not sure if she still has plans of going).  

WOW, just read this on Wikipedia.  



> As a child, Lively was homeschooled *(one of her homeschool classmates was actor Penn Badgley).[1] *


So she knew Penn Badgley from when they were both kids, long before GG!  I always thought they met on the show.


----------



## glam_vesi

Do you know what size is she ?  weight? meassurements ? Whatever you like  
Thank you


----------



## Miss_Q




----------



## tadpolenyc

*^ ah, i love her and i normally think she looks great, but she really should punch the person (miss sixty pr person? her stylist?) for telling her that wearing that jumpsuit was a good idea.*


----------



## pinkmitsy4

that was a bad outfit choice, for sure.


----------



## Miss_Q




----------



## Jahpson

I like her style, but dont get the hubub about her looks. she isn't that pretty to me


----------



## sheanabelle

Her boobs seem so much bigger this season!! Is it just me or has anyone else noticed it on the show??


----------



## aa12

Its so funny you said that, last episode I was thinking that.


----------



## imashopaholic

She's gorgeous.


----------



## Miss_Q




----------



## amber11

Jahpson said:


> I like her style, but dont get the hubub about her looks. she isn't that pretty to me



shes no angelina jolie but it still think shes cute... and im in love with her hair! that hair is one in a million


----------



## bisousx

She's beautiful... but what I notice the most on Gossip Girl is her gorgeous hair! I always try to get curls like that and fail miserably.


----------



## cutiepie21

bisousx said:


> She's beautiful... but what I notice the most on Gossip Girl is her gorgeous hair! I always try to get curls like that and fail miserably.



Me too!  Whenever I curl my hair I can only get the curls to stay on the ends.


----------



## kimalee

she always looks like she's so happy and having fun!  I really liked her in Accepted lol...


----------



## sheanabelle

aa12 said:


> Its so funny you said that, last episode I was thinking that.



yay! i'm not crazy.


----------



## luvhautecouture

her voice is weird to me.. but i sitll like her 


she sometiems looks like Kate Hudson!


----------



## missisa07

sheanabelle said:


> Her boobs seem so much bigger this season!! Is it just me or has anyone else noticed it on the show??


I noticed that too lol.  But then again, stylists have SO many ways of making girls go up a cup size or two.  (Chicken cutlets, pushup bras, etc).  There are many celebrities that don't have large breasts in one pic, but in another pic they look like they have C's.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i think her style is a bit young sarah jessica parker. she wears some of the riskier designer stuff, but she has the confidence to pull it off.


----------



## magicalgia.com

she's not beautiful but carries herself very well. she's a cute girl and has a really cute sense of style!


----------



## yellowtulip

blake is so cute. she is not stunningly beautiful but she is attractive in her own way which makes her all that more interesting! i noticed that her boobs look bigger too! lol.


----------



## leap of faith

i agree i dont think shes pretty either but i love her body and hair!


----------



## sheanabelle

Anyone see her on SNL last night???? It was a superquick cameo with James Franco but she looked beautiful as always.


----------



## tadpolenyc

sheanabelle said:


> Anyone see her on SNL last night???? It was a superquick cameo with James Franco but she looked beautiful as always.


 
aww, i missed it! her and james franco must be good friends or something. he was also at her 21st birthday party. hmmm... some competition for penn?


----------



## Cheryl24

^^I saw it.  She was pretty funny in it and looked terrific as usual. Cameron Diaz also made a surprise appearance.  Leave it to James to bring out the beauties!


----------



## bijou

yellowtulip said:


> *blake is so cute. she is not stunningly beautiful but she is attractive in her own way which makes her all that more interesting!* i noticed that her boobs look bigger too! lol.



i agree. she never came across as gorgeous, but her own style works.  her hair is always looking nice haha


----------



## pinkmitsy4

Her hair is always amazing. That definitely helps make her stand out.


----------



## Tangerine

Personally I think shes beautiful. If shes not beautiful, well then...... I must be hideous!! loll. I feel sorry for these girls on GG, EVERYONE wants to create competition between them. That must be unbelievably aggravating, not to mention disenheartening. 
People seem to love two girls fighting! Its ok for soapy TV, but, I wish people would give it a rest in real life. Its LAME.


----------



## tadpolenyc

Tangerine said:


> Personally I think shes beautiful. If shes not beautiful, well then...... I must be hideous!! loll. I feel sorry for these girls on GG, EVERYONE wants to create competition between them. That must be unbelievably aggravating, not to mention disenheartening.
> People seem to love two girls fighting! Its ok for soapy TV, but, I wish people would give it a rest in real life. Its LAME.


 
i completely agree. there can never be two beautiful girls. one has to be smarter, prettier, or better in one way or another. i'm so annoyed by the constant comparisons between her and leighton. why can't they both be great? besides, i'd rather see chace crawford, penn badgley, and ed westwick in a wrestling match than the gg girls anyway.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^lol! well put, the whole post


----------



## ChanelGirlE

From TMZ.com: http://www.tmz.com/2008/10/23/blake-lively-gets-pinned-by-tailor/

_Blake Lively has a date with a tailor -- in small clams court.

Brooklyn tailor Angela Bilotti claims Blake hasn't paid $500 for work she did on the dress (left) Lively wore to the Teen Choice Awards

We're told Blake was "extremely kind" during the fitting and even offered to walk over to an ATM to get cash out for the work, but Bilotti told her not to worry. Since then, Bilotti alleges she's tried to contact Blake directly to no avail.

Blake's rep tells us Bilotti botched the job on the dress and Lively agreed to pay her half the fee._


----------



## lostnexposed

Don't understand why she just didn't let Blake withdraw the money to give it to her in the first place.


----------



## effinhaute

Yeah I don't understand that either.


----------



## princesalinda

Sounds to me as if someone has an agenda going on.


----------



## leothelnss

$500 is a gyp and a half, but Blake can't say she doesn't have the money to pay for it. The dress looks great, pay the damn woman.
It makes sense that she would have a hard time getting a hold of Blake, I doubt she got her personal cell phone number.


----------



## Veelyn

lostnexposed said:


> Don't understand why she just didn't let Blake withdraw the money to give it to her in the first place.


 
I dont either?

That dress looked hot though.


----------



## lostnexposed

and also when Billotti said "not to worry", doesn't that kinda sound like the dress is free?


----------



## ChanelGirlE

^^ yeah, that's what i thought of too...


----------



## Veelyn

My prediction: This woman will not get her money. Should of taken it when it was offered to you.


----------



## Jahpson

cute dress. I would just return it


however, I can understand Blake being hard to reach. the girl is hot right now so I know she is busy doing other things. She couldn't call her publicist or something? why sue the girl


----------



## elizabethk

Should have taken the money when she offered to walk to the ATM!


----------



## Charlie

lostnexposed said:


> and also when Billotti said "not to worry", doesn't that kinda sound like the dress is free?



So true.


What type of alterations cost 500 bucks? unless she bought all the fabric and materials and made the dress  herself, this is one expensive seamstress


----------



## Miss_Q




----------



## sheishollywood

princesalinda said:


> Sounds to me as if someone has an agenda going on.



Me too!


----------



## ashsin

i love her style and i definately think shes beautiful!!! her outfits are much nicer than leighton's on the show IMO.. although i loove leighton too


----------



## tresjoliex

I love Blake.

She has an amazing body and looks so good in dresses!

And she's also classsy and a good role model.


----------



## daphodill84

I think she's very beautiful in a nontraditional, REAL way.  She's definitely got her flaws but instead of hiding them, she flaunts them... I think she's great!


----------



## angiexp

i love blake, she's got such a pretty face & a hot bod too!


----------



## Smokehouse

Can someone ID these boots?


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^You should post this in the Celebrity Bags and Style Forum... they are good at identifying things there!


----------



## Smokehouse

Thanks!!


----------



## misskt

Blake Lively at the 2009 CFDA Awards


----------



## TxGlam

misskt said:


> Blake Lively at the 2009 CFDA Awards



I love this look on her, fun and summery!


----------



## vilette21c

I think both Blake and Leighton have something different to offer. Leighton has more acting skills imo but I think Blake is prettier than Leighton. Women don't usually sympathize with the prettier one I think. Leighton can be way prettier than Blake sometimes but she has some photos that are not flattering at all. Blake has been consistently pretty (bad dress or not) and has a hot body and very nice legs. I don't think I can say the same with Leighton's legs though. Nonetheless, i do love them both in GG.


----------



## ladyred

I like them both, but Leighton hasn't had surgery has she? Blakes legs are amazing!


----------



## Avril

I've just started watching Gossip Girl, I love Leighton and Blake!


----------



## sab_angel

She is gorgeous in that pink dress


----------



## ChanelGirlE

06-25-2009: Grand Opening Of The Swarovski Crystallized Concept Store


----------



## chris7891

She looks so amazing in those pics.


----------



## Sass

love her look and agree with other posters she is a great role model and def highly intelligent which in my humble opinion makes her MORE beautiful!


----------



## sab_angel

great white dress!


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

she looks so much older than her true age. She is aging badly


----------



## sab_angel

I think she looks great!


----------



## michtiu_888

shes not the most gorgeous girl in hollywood right now but one with hottest body. i think shes even more sexier than megan fox.


----------



## tadpolenyc

she's gorgeous. i love her in that cavalli dress.


----------



## ChanelGirlE

filming GG in NYC this summer....


----------



## tadpolenyc

whoa! what's the wardrobe people doing to serena van der woodsen? i do not like at all!


----------



## tadpolenyc

she's on the cover of august glamour uk.


----------



## canada's

^^^
at least they're using color and texture and doing SOMETHING! season 2 was sooooooooo boring when it came to fashion!


----------



## tadpolenyc

i thought they looked good for the majority of the season. boring is not always a bad thing. many times when fashion blogs and mags deride something as "boring," i look at it and think "wearable."  i'm no lady gaga.


----------



## purplewithenvy

I think they are doing a great job with both serena and blair's wardrobes! I don't get why people aren't liking the switch! Peoples styles change naturally over time so a characters should evolve as well!


----------



## jennified_

tadpolenyc said:


> she's on the cover of august glamour uk.
> 
> img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2009/news/090720/cover-glamour-240.jpg


 
Can someone ID this dress?  TIA!


----------



## bisousx

tadpolenyc said:


> she's on the cover of august glamour uk.
> 
> img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2009/news/090720/cover-glamour-240.jpg




that's the first time I've ever seen a "rear" shot on a magazine cover


----------



## purplepinky

I am in LOVE with the pink tye dye kinda vest she is wearing in the GG shots...can anyone ID? I can't find it.


----------



## rnp1987

I'm not sure if its already been addressed... but has Blake gotten a boob job? I remember in some GG episodes they just looked so fake looking, like perfect shape in a dress where a bra was impossible. Just curious... I love her tho!


----------



## purplepinky

^^ I'm no expert but from her very early movies like Sisterhood of Traveling Pants she has always had really breasts and they tend to sit fairly high lol. They look real to me....


----------



## sab_angel

It looks great on her! HIP AND EDGY! love the green handbag!


----------



## tadpolenyc

purplepinky said:


> ^^ I'm no expert but from her very early movies like Sisterhood of Traveling Pants she has always had really breasts and they tend to sit fairly high lol. They look real to me....



me too. some people are naturally born with great breasts. don't forget, she's still young. at 21, i'll bet many of our racks were cute and perkier than they are now!


----------



## canada's

sab_angel said:


> It looks great on her! HIP AND EDGY! love the green handbag!



the bag is be & d as ID'd here


----------



## sab_angel

love it!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I'm not a huge fan of hers on Gossip Girl but she's gorgeous. And the way her outfits are put together on the show is amazing.


----------



## purseinsanity

ChanelGirlE said:


> filming GG in NYC this summer....


 

Anyone know what green bag that is?


----------



## NagaJolokia

I met Blake Lively at an autograph signing in the mall at Tyson's Corner back in May of 2005. She was there with Amber Tamblyn for their The Sisterhood of Traveling Pants movie.  I wasn't a fan and still not but I thought I could get the autograph because I don't meet celebs at all often, lol.  Anyway, I also don't get some of the attention to her looks, particularly her face- it's a whole lot of imperfections, eyes, nose, lips..and not at all striking like that of Megan Fox or Jessica Alba. Her hair is nice and her body is nice with great legs.


----------



## uhkiwi

I like imperfections


----------



## californiaCRUSH

^ Exactly.

And I don't think Megan Fox or Jessica Alba are perfect.


----------



## NagaJolokia

^ I don't think they're perfect either; I just think they're very nice-looking.:>P


----------



## purplewithenvy

I personally think Blake is way prettier than Megan Fox. She just reeks too much sex appeal IMO, and Blake is sexy without trying.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I see what you're saying. I think Megan Fox is more guy pretty.


----------



## tadpolenyc

NagaJolokia said:


> I met Blake Lively at an autograph signing in the mall at Tyson's Corner back in May of 2005. She was there with Amber Tamblyn for their The Sisterhood of Traveling Pants movie.  I wasn't a fan and still not but I thought I could get the autograph because I don't meet celebs at all often, lol.  Anyway, I also don't get some of the attention to her looks, particularly her face- it's a whole lot of imperfections, eyes, nose, lips..and not at all striking like that of Megan Fox or Jessica Alba. Her hair is nice and her body is nice with great legs.



imperfections? good! it means she's human. megan fox and jessica alba are both very pretty, but their attitudes and verbal diarrhea make them very unattractive to me. at least blake comes off humble, goofy, and sweet in her interviews.


----------



## tadpolenyc

new filming pic. she has a great body, but i don't like this dress on her.


----------



## sheanabelle

purplewithenvy said:


> I personally think Blake is way prettier than Megan Fox. She just reeks too much sex appeal IMO, and Blake is sexy without trying.




I couldn't agree more~


----------



## quynh_1206

I agree Megan fox is more guy pretty. I think Blake maybe be imperfect but she would appeal to both male and female. The way Megan Fox talks about her life, I can't imagine being a guy and kissing her. I feel like I'll catch something! Lol


----------



## bisousx

tadpolenyc said:


> imperfections? good! it means she's human. megan fox and jessica alba are both very pretty, but their attitudes and verbal diarrhea make them very unattractive to me. at least blake comes off humble, goofy, and sweet in her interviews.




Haha, ITA!


----------



## Chanel=<3

I love Blake Lively, I love her as Serena in Gossip Girl i love her effortless style and she is pretty in a girl next door kind of way she is stunning

xoxo


----------



## sab_angel

love her shoes in that GG pic


----------



## Star*kitten

uhkiwi said:


> I like imperfections



me too!
little imperfections add so much character imo 
who wants a 100 % perfect barbie doll look, booooring!


----------



## lvstratus

tadpolenyc said:


> imperfections? good! it means she's human. megan fox and jessica alba are both very pretty, but their attitudes and verbal diarrhea make them very unattractive to me. at least blake comes off humble, goofy, and sweet in her interviews.


 

couldn't agree more, and Megan Fox tries so hard to be a fake "copy" of Angelina...moreover, she has a lot of work done...
I love Blake, I think she is very pretty and I love her posture and I think she has class and attidude, somthing that in my opinion is not very often in young people in Hollywood.


----------



## NagaJolokia

EDIT: So many things I could say right now, but I feel it would hijack the thread or be seen as hostile when it is simply an expression and support of disagreement? The rules on TPF are super strict compared to other forum sites.

Back to Blake Lively.


----------



## sab_angel

I like the outfits they pic for Serena


----------



## chris7891

I can't wait until GG starts again. I always love to see what they wear.


----------



## keodi

Blake Lively is georgeous!!


----------



## tadpolenyc

new on set picture.


----------



## tadpolenyc




----------



## sab_angel

Those 2 are going strong


----------



## rnp1987

Maybe I'm just super weird about height (and I know I am) but i really wish he was 3 inches taller!!!


----------



## lvstratus

She has an amazing body! and her face is so fresh!


----------



## Avril

*squeals*  *tadpolenyc*, the pic you posted above looks like a Newfoundland doggy!!  I wonder is he in the actual GG scene or was there someone just walking him past the set?!

Although his legs look a little short (my parents have a Newfoundland and he's about one and a half times bigger than this lil fella!)


tadpolenyc said:


> static.gossipgirlinsider.com/images/gallery/cute.jpg


----------



## Avril

Serena's shoes are TDF!!!! 


tadpolenyc said:


> new on set picture.
> 
> cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2009/07/blake-bandit/blake-lively-kissing-bandit-01.jpg


----------



## Megs

Love her Treesje bag!


----------



## chris7891

^ I love love the colour!


----------



## gemruby41

*On set*


----------



## chris7891

^ I love that bag! Can anyone ID?


----------



## tatu_002

chris7891 said:


> ^ I love that bag! Can anyone ID?



I second this, the bag's leather looks gorgeous


----------



## Pink_Swish

best outfit in a while !!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Blake's got a certain something about her that helps her carry the strangest outfits in the best ways. Her amazing body doesn't hurt, but you also need the confidence to rock some of the clothes she does.


----------



## sab_angel

The shoes are stunning


----------



## lvstratus

The last outfitt is a winner! The vest is precious...
By the way the shoes are from Zara!


----------



## ChanelGirlE




----------



## tadpolenyc

AvrilH said:


> *squeals*  *tadpolenyc*, the pic you posted above looks like a Newfoundland doggy!!  I wonder is he in the actual GG scene or was there someone just walking him past the set?!
> 
> Although his legs look a little short (my parents have a Newfoundland and he's about one and a half times bigger than this lil fella!)



i'm not sure what kind of dog it is. he probably was just walking near their filming area, but he's cute and i love how he's super into blake's knee.


----------



## Megs

Blake can pull off the funkiest outfits and make them look good


----------



## sab_angel

ya! she always looks gorgeous


----------



## Sass

love those blue zara shoes, perfection!


----------



## chris7891

Blake could make a garbage bag look amazing.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

^ Definitely. She has a fantastic body, I'm so jealous.


----------



## gemruby41

*QVC Super Saturday August 1, 2009*


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I don't really like her hair like that, but the necklace is fabulous.


----------



## TxGlam

I think she looks great as usual! I like the fresh all american look on her.


----------



## lvstratus

TxGlam said:


> I think she looks great as usual! I like the fresh all american look on her.


 
second that! and I like the fact she has curves!!!


----------



## sab_angel

she always looks flawless


----------



## keodi

gemruby41 said:


> *QVC Super Saturday August 1, 2009*


 
love the entire outfit! fabulous!!


----------



## Sass

^ 10/10 she looks amazing as usual!


----------



## Tangerine

Can anyone ID the shirt??

I'm obsessed with button downs.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

love the entire thing!


----------



## ChanelGirlE

on the set of GG: 8-03-09


----------



## jennytalula

I cannot get enough of this woman. She is pure beauty, so natural, I love her laugh, I love her attitude, and it is almost too much she and that Dan actor are a couple in real life.
Everyone who loves her, you have to watch "The secret lives of Pippa Lee" *she is mindblowing in there.


----------



## Avril

^^ Is that a dressing gown she's wearing in the above latest pic?!  It's hardly part of the outfit right!  lol


----------



## keodi

AvrilH said:


> ^^ Is that a dressing gown she's wearing in the above latest pic?! It's hardly part of the outfit right! lol


 
it probably is!!


----------



## gemruby41

*On the set of &#8220;Gossip Girl&#8221; August 5, 2009 *


----------



## chris7891

You have got to love her legs!


----------



## Megs

She is absolutely stunning, love coming back here to check her pics


----------



## MACsarah

Set of GG.


----------



## MACsarah

I would kill to be Blake's height! its so cute how she towers over those ladies! haha.


----------



## princess101804

me to i love how shes so tall and still wears heels, and her legs are amazing


----------



## tatu_002

that tote  ... what is it?




MACsarah said:


> Set of GG.


----------



## vlore

tatu_002 said:


> that tote  ... what is it?



It's Valentino 'Spotlight' tote.


----------



## meluvs2shop

wow. i had no idea she was so tall! does anyone know how tall she is? she looks great.


----------



## sab_angel

Pretty sundress!


----------



## princess101804

i think shes like 5'10


----------



## elmel

chris7891 said:


> You have got to love her legs!



Can anyone please ID these shoes?


----------



## Megs

Yep, she is 5'10. Is that a bandaid on her breast??


----------



## gemruby41

*Blake Lively on the set of &#8220;Gossip Girl&#8221; in New York City(August 6th)*


----------



## gemruby41

*Blake Lively on the set of Gossip Girl in New York City(August 5th)*


----------



## tatu_002

vlore said:


> It's Valentino 'Spotlight' tote.



  valentino does make really cute bags.



WOAH ^^ just saw that dress, beautiful


----------



## chris7891

She looks amazing in that dress.


----------



## frostedreverie

Wow, she has amaaazing legs, they go for miles!


----------



## Avril

MACsarah said:


> Set of GG.


 



Megs said:


> Yep, she is 5'10. Is that a bandaid on her breast??


 
Yah looks like it Megs!


----------



## chris7891

I would kill to be 5'10.


----------



## bobobags

Beautiful girl, great legs,cute puppy!!


----------



## lvstratus

She rocks in these last pics.... Her face is very cute!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Her puppy is the cutest thing I've seen in a long long time.


----------



## **Chanel**

She's beautiful, love her hair and height.


----------



## purplewithenvy

WOW Blake is KILLIN IT in that dress!  she looks absolutely amazing!


----------



## keodi

purplewithenvy said:


> WOW Blake is KILLIN IT in that dress!  she looks absolutely amazing!


 
I agree she looked great!


----------



## Megs

Wonder what the bandaid is for!


----------



## FullyLoaded

What kind of dog is that she is holding? He looks like a teddy bear- LOL.


----------



## princess101804

^ i think its a malti-poo a mixture of maltese and toy poodle


----------



## gemruby41

*On the &#8220;Gossip Girl&#8221; set August 11, 2009 *


----------



## chris7891

^ Omg I love her entire outfit.


----------



## frostedcouture

That bag is perfect! Everything about it. ^__^ I really like the color and shape


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Is that part of the dress or a necklace? Regardless, she looks stunning.


----------



## tadpolenyc

it's a necklace.

she must have the sexiest body in hollywood. those legs alone could win her the title.


----------



## Oruka

She is the epitome of blond bombshell


----------



## lostnexposed

Omg..her puppy is the cutest little puppy I've ever seen!!!

and I never really noticed her legs before..they're perfect..long-go on for miles, they're not too skinny, they're toned, and the skin is so perfect..


----------



## californiaCRUSH

We're all so infatuated with her haha. She really is perfection.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

omg I LOVE that necklace!! She looks amazing in these pics...Her body is just fabulous

Can anyone ID the necklace?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I made a thread, so hopefully we can get an ID for the necklace.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Her necklace is the Suzanna Dai Antwerp necklace.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

^Thanks!


----------



## Megs

Bag is Notting Hill (love that bag!)


----------



## sab_angel

She is stunning!


----------



## tadpolenyc

filming gossip girl in brooklyn. august 18th.


----------



## chris7891

^ Love it!!


----------



## gemruby41

*Leaving Gossip Girl set - August 17, 2009 *


----------



## MACsarah

^woah. I need those shoes! 

Blake's character is looking good.


----------



## Avril

She looks amazing in the above two pics!!  Love both her outfits


----------



## MACsarah




----------



## steevi

^^ I LOVE the dress!
Can someone ID it?


----------



## Bay

She's gorgeous. However, her boobies are spilling out a lil' 

Andmy fav pic of her is when she's dressed in the hot pink MK dress..ahhh!


----------



## vietangel713

OMG that dress is so gorgeous!! Anyone have an ID on it?




MACsarah said:


>


----------



## tatu_002

I want her body and her hair


----------



## Megs

gemruby41 said:


> *Leaving Gossip Girl set - August 17, 2009 *



Anyone know this bag??


----------



## Megs

Figured it out - Donna Karan, I actually really like it once I saw it on her


----------



## Cookieâ¥

I love her *-*
She's gorgeous *-*


----------



## sab_angel

Those CL's r fierce!!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Damn her and her amazing legs.


----------



## lvstratus

Blake looks very beautiful in that last dress!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Do we have any new candids?


----------



## tadpolenyc

in boston for the filming of the town with ben affleck. i love her chanel bag.


----------



## meluvs2shop

she has great curves!


----------



## tatu_002

what a body she has ...


----------



## MACsarah

Blake Lively spends the morning location scouting for an upcoming film in Boston - August 22, 2009


----------



## MACsarah

Alexander wang godess dress <#


----------



## lvstratus

She is a trully Godness! I love how fresh, happy and healthy she looks!




MACsarah said:


> Alexander wang godess dress <#


----------



## gemruby41

*More pics*


----------



## teaparties

She is stunning! 
I adore her.


----------



## jjensen

Her body shape is just perfect! I dream to have her legs


----------



## fayelee

i like blake  and would kill to have her legs..


----------



## californiaCRUSH

That purple is stunning on her!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

LOve the purple!!


is this bag dior?


----------



## IFFAH

MichelleAntonia said:


> LOve the purple!!
> 
> *is this bag dior?*


 
Yes.


----------



## ats16

Can anyone ID this purple bag?

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-section/blake-lively-216455-15.html#post12207481


----------



## shaurin

ats16 said:


> Can anyone ID this purple bag?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-section/blake-lively-216455-15.html#post12207481


 
^ This is just a guess but maybe sissi rossi?


----------



## pinay

She has an amazing body...and those legs!


----------



## tadpolenyc

more pics of blake carrying that pretty dior bag while in boston for filming of the town.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Is GG done filming? Or she's doing double duty?


----------



## tadpolenyc

gg is still filming. she's traveling back and forth plus i think she has a small role in the movie, so nothing too time consuming.

at an instyle/tiffany and co. event on her birthday wearning a kate moss for topshop dress. serena van der woodsen, what is up with your hair?


----------



## chris7891

^ Blake looks amazing!


----------



## lvstratus

californiaCRUSH said:


> Is GG done filming? Or she's doing double duty?


 

double duty!


----------



## White Orchid

gemruby41 said:


> *More pics*


 
I don't like those beads/bracelet on her wrist.  Totally unnecessary and ruins her look.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I really love that purple bag.

Chace Crawford is sexy.


----------



## FullyLoaded

I need that purple dress.


----------



## tadpolenyc

californiaCRUSH said:


> I really love that purple bag.
> 
> Chace Crawford is sexy.



'tis precisely why i need serena and nate to get together!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

californiaCRUSH said:


> Is GG done filming? Or she's doing double duty?




probably double duty. both productions are probably accommodating one another's schedules.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

tadpolenyc said:


> 'tis precisely why i need serena and nate to get together!



I want him to have more screen time, so I want him to be hooking up with all the girls at once haha.


----------



## tadpolenyc

californiaCRUSH said:


> I want him to have more screen time, so I want him to be hooking up with all the girls at once haha.



kinky. haha! i think he looks hottest with serena though. if carter isn't going to be made a permanent cast member then all i've got is nate. chuck is her stepbrother. dan sucks. all the guest stars they bring in are always lame. nate and serena, it is!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

tadpolenyc said:


> kinky. haha! i think he looks hottest with serena though. if carter isn't going to be made a permanent cast member then all i've got is nate. chuck is her stepbrother. dan sucks. all the guest stars they bring in are always lame. nate and serena, it is!



I do like him with Vanessa too, though.

But yeah, him and Serena are definitely hot. And although I agree that Dan sucks in general, the fact that they share a brother also creeps me out. Like, I just can't get past it.

I'd like to see Blair and Dan together actually, that could be a good match. I know the writers will never do it though because all the Blair/Chuck worshipers will kill themselves.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

californiaCRUSH said:


> I want him to have more screen time, so I want him to be hooking up with all the girls at once haha.




lol nate is such a man ho 

but personally, i think he has the most chemistry with vanessa. i don't see anything between him and serena


----------



## tadpolenyc

sorry, i am an avid vanessa hater. i don't like her with anyone. i just want her off the show period.  you don't remember serena and nate having bar sex in the pilot? there was plenty of chemistry there. even during their case first episode of season 2 at the white party.

i suppose we should be talking about blake. whoops!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I think Jessica Szhor is so beautiful but they make her so gross and annoying on Gossip Girl. The only time I like Vanessa is when she's with nate.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i agree. about her and nate, i'm ok with her otherwise too.

i dunno.. i never really bought the nate and serena thing.. maybe it's just me :shrug:

i like serena the best with dan.. he's the best when he's with her i think.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

MichelleAntonia said:


> LOve the purple!!
> 
> 
> is this bag dior?


 

Are the yellow shoes back in style????


----------



## tadpolenyc

i used to love serena and dan, but not anymore. he's awful to her. his favorite pastime is using her self-esteem as his own personal punching bag. i don't want another season of douchebag judgmental dan making serena run around in circles apologizing for her mere existence. watching the season 1 and especially season 2 episodes where they interact makes me wince.

blake and penn in nyc over the weekend.


----------



## gsue22

what tan Chanel is she carrying in that last pic? I love it and can't find it online


----------



## keodi

cute pics of them love the chanel!


----------



## gemruby41

*Blake Lively and Ben Affleck filming in Boston (August 31)*


----------



## amber11

^wowza ben afflecks been in the gym!


----------



## emmyt1127

I love the Chanel bag! And wow.. ben is buff.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

amber11 said:


> ^wowza ben afflecks been in the gym!




my thoughts exactly 



judging by the last movie he directed, and by the cast and premise of this one, i'm really exicted to see it! i think ben is extremely talented behind the camera as a writer and director, far more than he is at acting. 

and i personally love blake's hoochie get up!


----------



## lostnexposed

tadpolenyc said:


> i used to love serena and dan, but not anymore. he's awful to her. his favorite pastime is using her self-esteem as his own personal punching bag. i don't want another season of douchebag judgmental dan making serena run around in circles apologizing for her mere existence. watching the season 1 and especially season 2 episodes where they interact makes me wince.
> 
> blake and penn in nyc over the weekend.
> 
> cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2009/08/badgley-paintings/blake-lively-penn-badgley-birthday-gift-paintings-05.jpg
> 
> cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2009/08/badgley-paintings/blake-lively-penn-badgley-birthday-gift-paintings-04.jpg



I like this look..its so simple and casual yet she makes it look chic!


----------



## vlore

Ben looks hot!!!


----------



## Blackbirdie

amber11 said:


> ^wowza ben afflecks been in the gym!




^^ you read my mind


----------



## sab_angel

*What is that movie about!?*


----------



## gemruby41

*Filming &#8220;The Town,&#8221; in Boston September 01, 2009 *


----------



## chris7891

tadpolenyc said:


> i used to love serena and dan, but not anymore. he's awful to her. his favorite pastime is using her self-esteem as his own personal punching bag. i don't want another season of douchebag judgmental dan making serena run around in circles apologizing for her mere existence. watching the season 1 and especially season 2 episodes where they interact makes me wince.
> 
> blake and penn in nyc over the weekend.
> 
> cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2009/08/badgley-paintings/blake-lively-penn-badgley-birthday-gift-paintings-05.jpg
> 
> cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2009/08/badgley-paintings/blake-lively-penn-badgley-birthday-gift-paintings-04.jpg


 

Blake looks really really good.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

sab_angel said:


> *What is that movie about!?*




"As he plans his next job, a longtime thief tries to balance his feelings for a bank manager connected to one of his earlier heists, as well as the FBI agent looking to bring him and his crew down."

based on the novel "prince of thieves"


----------



## gemruby41

*On the &#8220;Gossip Girl&#8221; set September 2, 2009 *


----------



## sab_angel

*stunning!*


----------



## tadpolenyc

gemruby41 said:


> *Filming The Town, in Boston September 01, 2009 *



it looks like ben really likes her.


----------



## Megs

I so love her!! I think she would be so fun to hang out with!


----------



## tadpolenyc

filming gossip girl on september 2nd.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

she is such a busy girl


----------



## lostnexposed

tadpolenyc said:


> filming gossip girl on september 2nd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2009/09/duff-glsen/hilary-duff-glsen-10.jpg
> 
> cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2009/09/duff-glsen/hilary-duff-glsen-13.jpg




hot dress!!!


----------



## lostnexposed

question...why do they like showing her boobs so much on GG? she doesn't seem to show them off that often in candid shots of her..but in the show her clothes are always ridiculously low cut, or they're pushed up to the max...


----------



## tadpolenyc

lostnexposed said:


> question...why do they like showing her boobs so much on GG? she doesn't seem to show them off that often in candid shots of her..but in the show her clothes are always ridiculously low cut, or they're pushed up to the max...



yeah, i'm not sure. to highlight that she's a wildchild party girl? that's the only reason i can think of. sometimes they make her look inappropriate (one shoulder dress to bart bass's funeral?!) and trashy. i hate that.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

tadpolenyc said:


> yeah, i'm not sure. to highlight that she's a wildchild party girl? that's the only reason i can think of. sometimes they make her look inappropriate (one shoulder dress to bart bass's funeral?!) and trashy. i hate that.



Yeah. Or when she wore that incredibly short jewel toned skirt to Thanksgiving.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i think they may be playing up her partying ways this season, esp since she was supposed to be away all summer hooking up..


----------



## tatu_002

I really like her sparkly dress above, with those gloves 

and yeah I also noticed the whole boob showing, it does make her look trashy. I dont think Serena is that trashy, even if she is a party girl, I dont think they are dressing her right.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^maybe her character is changing ...


----------



## sab_angel

*^^ gorgeous outfit!*


----------



## gemruby41

*On the set of &#8220;Gossip Girl&#8221; September 3, 2009 *


----------



## ellacoach

she has insanely long legs!


----------



## sab_angel

*Ya model!*


----------



## MichelleAntonia

there must be TONS of paps and fans surrounding the set because they all seem to have bodygaurds, or the production hires a ton of security


----------



## californiaCRUSH

That jumper is adorable on her.


----------



## tadpolenyc

i love this dress on her. going to cafeteria in chelsea, nyc with penn badgley on saturday, september 5th.


----------



## MACsarah

Awwh! they look so cute together! (L)


----------



## sab_angel

aww! adorable!!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Purple is her color.

Her boobs look very perky here.


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in NYC September 9, 2009 *


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## lvstratus

Sensational with the blue dress! Really beautiful!


----------



## surlygirl

can anyone ID Blake's dress at the Anna Sui event? we're trying to figure it out over in the CL sub-forum. It doesn't look like Anna Sui, so I'm not sure if it's the Target line. Thanks!


----------



## quynh_1206

'Goodness She is gorgeous! I love all her clothes she makes them look even better.


----------



## tatu_002

I want her body so baaad, she is curvy in a reasonable way. and have great legs.


----------



## tadpolenyc

surlygirl said:


> can anyone ID Blake's dress at the Anna Sui event? we're trying to figure it out over in the CL sub-forum. It doesn't look like Anna Sui, so I'm not sure if it's the Target line. Thanks!



it wasn't featured in the target lookbook, and i didn't see it when i went to the pop-up shop last night, so i don't think it is. is it vena cava? it looks vena cava-ish.


----------



## elmel

Can anyone ID this purple dress? I love it!!




tadpolenyc said:


> i love this dress on her. going to cafeteria in chelsea, nyc with penn badgley on saturday, september 5th.


----------



## gemruby41

*Blake Lively at Ralph Lauren celebration of Fashion's Night Out (September 10th)*


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Love that! she wears RL so well


----------



## sab_angel

*She stunning!*


----------



## theediva

She's really gorgeous!


----------



## tadpolenyc

gemruby41 said:


> *Out in NYC September 9, 2009 *



she looked fantastic in both outfits here! that blue dress was made for her. it looks like she was poured into it! and those cl's. wow.


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

She is so beautiful, I always think she looks like a young Kate Hudson.


----------



## tadpolenyc

at the dvf fashion show.


----------



## maria-mixalis

*She got it..She is perfect all times..She has a special way all outfits look perfect on her!!*


----------



## gemruby41

*More pics*


----------



## sab_angel

*cute sequin top!*


----------



## keodi

gemruby41 said:


> *Blake Lively at Ralph Lauren celebration of Fashion's Night Out (September 10th)*


 
she looks great in RL!


----------



## purplepinky

Does anyone know who makes the beautiful dress she is wearing in the premiere episode of GG last night? SHe was wearing it in the scene where she faked that her straps broke for the paprazzi? Long and with black trip on bust and at trim on bottom?


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Wonder if she choose the clothes herself...


----------



## tadpolenyc

on the gg set, september 15th.


----------



## oxygenated18

purplepinky said:


> Does anyone know who makes the beautiful dress she is wearing in the premiere episode of GG last night? SHe was wearing it in the scene where she faked that her straps broke for the paprazzi? Long and with black trip on bust and at trim on bottom?



it's the Rag and Bone Justine dress...i think you can find it on shopbop


----------



## Blackbirdie

I love her style...I think it's better than Leighton Meister's (sp?) which can be a little strange at times.


----------



## purplepinky

THANK YOU so much* Oxygenated18!!!*


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I'm in love with her cardigan. Is that Tory Burch?


----------



## oxygenated18

I love her floral dress! Anyone know where it's from?


----------



## tadpolenyc

at the spring marchesa presentation. i don't think the top/shorts combo is all that flattering on her, but her louboutin lace booties are amazing!


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## conrad18

gemruby41 said:


>


 


Wow! Her face isnt that pretty, but her body is AMAZING: not too skinny, legs that go on for miles, big boobs, and she's got fabulous hair. She dresses really well too. Everything she wears flatters her (not that it's hard with a body like that).


----------



## lvstratus

Love the look at Marchesa show....
She has such a beautiful face, and about her body need no words...


----------



## Avril

Still no ID on this gorgeous dress no?



tadpolenyc said:


> i love this dress on her. going to cafeteria in chelsea, nyc with penn badgley on saturday, september 5th.
> 
> cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2009/09/badgley-cafeteria/blake-lively-penn-badgley-cafeteria-04.jpg


----------



## tadpolenyc

at the 09 emmy's.


----------



## Avril

Beautiful as always!


----------



## gemruby41

*Emmy Awards HBO Afterparty September 20, 2009*


----------



## quynh_1206

I hate her! She is so gorgeous!


----------



## lvstratus

In my opinion she was one of the best at Emmys, loved the hair and red really suits her!
The last look is a winner too!


----------



## japskivt

Blake is simply stunning!


----------



## tadpolenyc

wow! she's in balmain and looks fantastic!


----------



## thatscute

yikes i did not like her hair at the emmys at all! the red dress was gorgeous though. i also didnt like the black one with the shoulder pads - woulda looked better without em


----------



## envyme

Who is her stylist?


----------



## tadpolenyc

in the last interview i've read she said she didn't have one.


----------



## quynh_1206

Wow then she truly has an amazing style, no help needed. I hate her even more if that is true! hehe


----------



## envyme

Wow, she has great style!!



tadpolenyc said:


> in the last interview i've read she said she didn't have one.


----------



## lostnexposed

quynh_1206 said:


> Wow then she truly has an amazing style, no help needed. I hate her even more if that is true! hehe



ditto that!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks amazing in red. I hate her hair though because the thinnest at the bottom of her braid makes it look like a rat tail.


----------



## alij78

she is a gorgeous girl, and great style considering she doens't have stylist


----------



## voguettecgm

doesn't she? wow she's has a great sense of style lol


----------



## purplepinky

I really liked her explanation when she was explaining her reasons for not having a stylist. She said that she feels a person's style is a way for them to express themselves, and therefore she chooses to pick her clothes herself. Makes perfect sense! And she does it beautifully.


----------



## sab_angel

she looks stunning!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She could wear a trashbag and still look amazing, so she's a little luckier than most.


----------



## maria-mixalis

Gossip Girl-filming scenes for a new episode in Manhattan!!


----------



## sab_angel

cute!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i love her latest outfit, the shoes and the blazer especially. probably RL, huh?


----------



## Jaded81

I love her!!! Esp when she is wearing Chanel!!!


----------



## tadpolenyc

there's been a few serena/nate scenes lately. i hope this means a possible hook-up. that's one gg couple i'd love to see happen.


----------



## sab_angel

chace is so hot!!


----------



## alij78

^ hah, I was about to say the same thing - that is a HOT pic of him


----------



## TxGlam

Can anyone ID that big greenish necklace she was wearing when Lily came home?


----------



## tadpolenyc

do i see a serena/nate pairing in my future?  on set in nyc filming gg.


----------



## lvstratus

I don't like the last outfit, but Serena+Nate is my dream couple!


----------



## alij78

i agree, he is way better than dan imho


----------



## lostnexposed

tadpolenyc said:


> do i see a serena/nate pairing in my future?  on set in nyc filming gg.




lol!!!
Be still my heart!!!!

I dunno tadpole..a little too good to be true!


----------



## Avril

OMG what's going on with the red tights on Serena!  ugh!

Oh and Serena and Nate together are hot!  They have so much onscreen chemistry.


----------



## ChanelGirlE

On the set:


----------



## Marisa783

Sorry if this has been posted before but here's a pic of Blake before and after her nose job.  Her doctor did a great job; very subtle.


----------



## tatu_002

ahhh her body is so nice, I keep saying that


----------



## purseprincess32

She is so naturally pretty.


----------



## quynh_1206

wow so subtle but a world of a difference!


----------



## lvstratus

why bringing the nose job again???
people focus more in negative things than in good ones!ush:


----------



## Marisa783

sorry I didn't realize it had been discussed already.  there is nothing negative about it...i think it came out great!  i am having rhinoplasty in february so i tend to do a lot of internet research on it and i came across Blake's and thought it was a great example of good plastic surgery...that's all


----------



## lvstratus

Marisa783 said:


> sorry I didn't realize it had been discussed already. there is nothing negative about it...i think it came out great! i am having rhinoplasty in february so i tend to do a lot of internet research on it and i came across Blake's and thought it was a great example of good plastic surgery...that's all


 

Point taken...


----------



## tiffthegreat

tadpolenyc said:


> on the gg set, september 15th.
> 
> cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2009/09/lively-flirty/blake-lively-floral-flirity-09.jpg




sorry to bring this up again but i searched the whole thread and didn't see an ID, did anyone figure out who made the dress?


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

purseprincess32 said:


> She is so naturally pretty.


 
eh, if you call having a nose job natural...ok


----------



## sab_angel

gorgeous!!


----------



## purplepinky

WOW I had NO idea she had a nose job!! But seeing those pics, there isn't much room for debate. She had quite the schnoz before!! Even now, in the comparison pic where it's dead on straight it looks a wee big compared to how it looks from the side.


----------



## tadpolenyc

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> eh, if you call having a nose job natural...ok



okay. she's still pretty.


----------



## oxygenated18

tiffthegreat said:


> sorry to bring this up again but i searched the whole thread and didn't see an ID, did anyone figure out who made the dress?



i think it's from Topshop


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

tadpolenyc said:


> okay. she's still pretty.


 yes, she is nice looking but looks so much older than her age


----------



## Brina

Her red pumps are amazing!


----------



## Brina

*Can anyone ID her blazer?*


----------



## Brina

New pictures

http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2...lake-lively-penn-badgley-billys-bakery-01.jpg

http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2...lake-lively-penn-badgley-billys-bakery-03.jpg

http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2...lake-lively-penn-badgley-billys-bakery-04.jpg

http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2...lake-lively-penn-badgley-billys-bakery-06.jpg

cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2009/10/badgley-billys/blake-lively-penn-badgley-billys-bakery-07.jpg


----------



## tiffthegreat




----------



## Brina

Thank you tiff


----------



## tiffthegreat

Brina said:


> Thank you tiff


  you're welcome


----------



## talexs

What a body!


----------



## tatu_002

I really like her red boots, can someone id please ?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

blake never looks like she's trying too hard. she always looks casual and not over dressed


----------



## Tangerine

tiffthegreat said:


>



She looks UNBELIEVABLE here. wow.

That hair!


----------



## lvstratus

MichelleAntonia said:


> blake never looks like she's trying too hard. she always looks casual and not over dressed


 
you're so right!
That's why I love Blake, she is the "girl next door", very simple, nice, humble and  very beautiful without trying hard...


----------



## fayelee

wow.. she's so gorgeous!


----------



## tadpolenyc

at the stepfather premiere after party.


----------



## tadpolenyc

in boston filming scenes for the town with sexy john hamm behind her.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I'm really liking that blazer she's wearing.


----------



## tiffthegreat

looove the blazer look.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

tadpolenyc said:


> in boston filming scenes for the town with *sexy john hamm* behind her.
> 
> cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2009/10/blake-stepfather/blake-lively-stepfather-sexy-03.jpg




you can say that again


----------



## sab_angel

shes gorgeous!


----------



## gemruby41

*At the New York City premiere of Where the Wild things Are (October 13) *


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I love this dress! Does anyone know who makes it?


----------



## tadpolenyc

it's marchesa.


----------



## tadpolenyc

at an event at saks supporting giuseppe zanotti on october 9th.












taking a filming break with chace crawford and penny.


----------



## flashy.stems

blake is super gorgeous and naturally beautiful. i'm so jealous of her!
i don't like how she doesn't open her mouth when she talks though.. it like, stays closed?!


----------



## tatu_002

I looove her earrings here. would love to know what they are 



gemruby41 said:


>


----------



## talexs

Really like her lipcolor at the premiere


----------



## lvstratus

Can't get tired of saying Blake is one of the girls I most like....
Her smile is so warm!
Love both looks, she never disappointes!


----------



## quynh_1206

Love her outfits as usual!


----------



## godsavechanel

aww her puppy's so cute!


----------



## sab_angel

cute puppy!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Penny's my fav.


----------



## sab_angel

she's gorgeous!


----------



## Kellybag

she looks great in so many types of clothing (lucky her)


----------



## flashy.stems

i agree, kellybag, she looks amazing in anything!!


----------



## lostnexposed

what kinda dog is Penny? she's soooooo cute!!!!


----------



## princess101804

i think its a maltipoo


----------



## tresjoliex

She has the most amazing legs and body ever. She looks good in everything!


----------



## keodi

tresjoliex said:


> She has the most amazing legs and body ever. She looks good in everything!


 
I agree, she's georgeous in person!


----------



## gemruby41

*Shopping in NYC October 27, 2009 *


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I love those boots. She looks so wintery, I miss NY


----------



## lvstratus

I'm a fan of her casual look! She can't take it wrong


----------



## 1cenlovewithAmy

she always looks great!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

love it!


----------



## aa12

she looks incredible!


----------



## flashy.stems

blake's chanel, and whole outfit, is yummy!!


----------



## shazzy99

love the boots and the bag . she always looks great and nice to see that she can go out without having full hair and makeup done. she has a great natural look.


----------



## francyFG

She looks beautiful without makeup!


----------



## tadpolenyc

on the cover of december's nylon magazine.


----------



## tadpolenyc

pictures from the article.


----------



## talexs

LOVE that 2nd picture of her.  I don't know why but for some reason whenever I look at her I think of that movie There's Something About Mary, she seems to have that same type of look and personality.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

wow, someone ACTUALLY dressed nicely in a nylon layout!  they're usually pretty bad, the only one i've liked as of yet has been the megan fox one


----------



## flashy.stems

damnit why is she so perfect?  i love all of her outfits, especially the black tube dress (?) i love necklines like that.. soo hot


----------



## Brina

*Tinseltown Transformations: includes Blake Lively*


----------



## krisaya

Her nose looks totally different.


----------



## tadpolenyc

i think she did have a little something done to her nose, but seeing that the two photos are taken from different angles, it's not the best way to see it.

blake on the cover of the december issue of marie claire.






editorial shots.


----------



## canada's

she is so damn gorgeous.

even with the plastic surgery, at least it was done correctly.


----------



## tatu_002

^^ yup she looks so good.

as long as the surgery turned out right and she is not obsessed about doing more, then I think its perfectly fine and ok!


----------



## talexs

Looks hot on the cover


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

wonder how muhc of it is real in photo?


----------



## Tangerine

Wow. I LOVE the Marieclaire styling.. gonna have to get that for sure.


Nylon looks pretty great too, esp the sparkly cardigan and the boots!


----------



## gemruby41

*At the Memorial Sloan Kettering Cancer Center&#8217;s Fall Gala (November 4).
*


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## quynh_1206

Urgh! She's so gorgeous in anything! That  black gown looks amazingggg on her.


----------



## Blackbirdie

I hope this isn't taken the wrong way, but she has great boobs...I'm jealous:s


----------



## lvstratus

She looks stunning in everything. Very beautiful in Chanel


----------



## quynh_1206

Hahaha...she does have great boobs they are proportional and perfect for her size.


----------



## canada's

i'm pretty sure her boobs are fake. they came out of nowhere.

anyone know why she has such long fake nails? they seem out of place on her.


----------



## tadpolenyc

canada's said:


> i'm pretty sure her boobs are fake. they came out of nowhere.
> 
> anyone know why she has such long fake nails? they seem out of place on her.



that's not necessarily true. both my bff and i didn't get breasts until we hit college, and even then those suckers grew within a span of six months! i went up to a b while hers went from small a to a full c! blake's tall with a curvaceous body. her breasts are proportional to her frame.

eta: the nails are a part of her wardrobe for the town.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I love the black and white pictures of her, and I know I got shut down last time I said this but I don't care I'll say it again I want to be her.


----------



## eggpudding

canada's said:


> i'm pretty sure her boobs are fake. they came out of nowhere.
> 
> anyone know why she has such long fake nails? they seem out of place on her.


 
ITA. I'm pretty sure they're fake too - they literally appeared overnight, I read somewhere else that they were. Plus she definitely had a nose job, it's obvious. I'm not knocking her though she looks great now!


----------



## flashy.stems

i like her nails. i love fake nails. i haven't seen my real nails in years!


----------



## sab_angel

she looks stunning


----------



## legaldiva

She is perfection in that Chanel outfit.  I never realized what a nice figure she has.


----------



## tadpolenyc

californiaCRUSH said:


> I love the black and white pictures of her, and I know I got shut down last time I said this but I don't care I'll say it again I want to be her.



hey, i'll take her legs!


----------



## vlore

she looks gorgeous in that Chanel outfit!!!!


----------



## carousel eyes

Blake is gorgeous, don't get me wrong... but there's just something so bland about her? Does that even make sense? It's such an oxymoron, hahaha.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

tadpolenyc said:


> hey, i'll take her legs!



You're my favorite  hahah.


----------



## *want it all*

californiaCRUSH said:


> I know I got shut down last time I said this but I don't care I'll say it again I want to be her.


huh?  I must have missed something here.  Care to share?  

I think she has a GREAT figure.  Plus, she's so tall, and I love her locks!  Admittedly, I'm not a huge fan of her raspy voice, but IDK, I suppose it can be sexy.


----------



## gemruby41

*On the &#8220;Gossip Girl&#8221; set November 9 2009 *


----------



## flashy.stems

i find boots with that kind of heel so uncomfy.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

That coat is magnificent! I need it in my life.


----------



## Nes

That cream sweater!!!! I NEED it. =) Can anyone I.D. it?


----------



## innocent smilez

anyone know what dress she was wearing towards the ending half of GG tonight? the one shouldered thing she was wearing while at the cotillion..??


----------



## tatu_002

californiaCRUSH said:


> That coat is magnificent! I need it in my life.



OH MY GOD, me too. It's so beautiful. and that color, I didnt expect light blue to look good as a coat.


----------



## *want it all*

Wow, absolutely STUNNING in that outfit!  Blake looks beautiful!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

innocent smilez said:


> anyone know what dress she was wearing towards the ending half of GG tonight? the one shouldered thing she was wearing while at the cotillion..??



I'd like to know too! I'm dying for the perfect one shoulder dress.


----------



## innocent smilez

californiaCRUSH said:


> I'd like to know too! I'm dying for the perfect one shoulder dress.



i have one, and i want another one. LOL.


----------



## iSpot

I think that dress was by Free People? I looked it up yesterday and this came up.


----------



## Brina

The coat is Phillip Lim Go Green Go Multi-Flap pocket coat in Pebble grey:

http://www.barneys.com/Cold Weather...en Go by Phillip Lim&specialCategoryID=DESIG1


----------



## californiaCRUSH

innocent smilez said:


> i have one, and i want another one. LOL.



Where'd you get yours?




Brina said:


> The coat is Phillip Lim Go Green Go Multi-Flap pocket coat in Pebble grey:
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Cold Weather...en Go by Phillip Lim&specialCategoryID=DESIG1




Ahh, so gorgeous.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't watch her show but from mags and photographs I love her style.


----------



## innocent smilez

californiaCRUSH said:


> Where'd you get yours?



it's from BCBG.


----------



## innocent smilez

Sorry for the double post, but, I can't edit.  

This is the dress I'm talking about, just incase any one's not sure.


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ I'm trying to ID that one shoulder dress, too! I need it for my birthday! any ideas?

searched for the free people dress, but it's not as drapey.


----------



## MACsarah

innocent smilez said:


>



Looks similar to:
http://www.shopbop.com/fiona-mini-d...=2534374302063518&fm=other-shopbysize-viewall


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^very true. maybe taken in a little bit...


----------



## gemruby41

*Out and about in LA November 11th*



















*






*


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## californiaCRUSH

I don't know how I feel about this latest outfit.


----------



## MACsarah

Awh. i wonder who's kids those are. So cute. Love Blake's shoes.


----------



## lvstratus

I love the last outfitt but the skirt is way too short


----------



## Brina

Her shoes are Chloe:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/prod...ots&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-dqa_vTDdJfIcyzx45_H6gg


----------



## Deborah1986

_*What She's Wearing *
MCL by Matthew Campbell de Laurenza Earrings 
*Similar Items *
Lida Baday One Shouldered Dress : $559.00 
Diane von Furstenberg 'Hava' One Shouldered Dress : $298.00 
Riller & Fount 'Fiona' One Shouldered Dress : $149.00 
Free People One Shouldered Dress : $68.00_


----------



## iMunz

Love the shoes on Blake but I really don't like the skirt


----------



## canada's

i love the shot where she's talking to the little girl...lolz!


----------



## eggpudding

Love the jacket!


----------



## flashy.stems

ew i hate her shoes. those are disgusting. i wouldn't wear that outfit around kids, or maybe not at all.. but she's gorgeous nonetheless.


----------



## Megs

When she is bent over looking for something in the car she winds up lucky her bag is blocking the view that we would be seeing...


----------



## sab_angel

Ya her outfit isnt great


----------



## *want it all*

I don't like anything about Blake's latest outfit except her gray tank and scarf, LOL.


----------



## innocent smilez

Deborah1986 said:


> _*What She's Wearing *
> MCL by Matthew Campbell de Laurenza Earrings
> *Similar Items *
> Lida Baday One Shouldered Dress : $559.00
> Diane von Furstenberg 'Hava' One Shouldered Dress : $298.00
> Riller & Fount 'Fiona' One Shouldered Dress : $149.00
> Free People One Shouldered Dress : $68.00_



wait, that's the name/maker of her dress? or the earrings? either way, thank you so much!!!


----------



## gemruby41

*Blake Lively @ Screening of "The Private Lives of Pippa Lee" in New York City(November 15th)*


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Oh hey boobs.


----------



## Brina

Is she doing any kind of sports? Her body is amazing!


----------



## tatu_002

I love the white jacket, but I dont think it looks good on a boobalicious lady like Blake...

this is when flat chested girls have the advantage


----------



## lvstratus

This is the first time I hate one of Blake's outfit.:weird:


----------



## MiamiSocialite

are her boobs fake? I agree, the jacket is better suited for a flat chest


----------



## gemruby41

It looks better on the model.


----------



## iMunz

I'm sure her boobs are fake, anyway they look great! Am I the only one who likes the outfit on Blake?


----------



## eggpudding

^I'm with you on both points!  That Marchesa outfit is pretty hot.


----------



## luckyblonde3295

iMunz said:


> I'm sure her boobs are fake, anyway they look great! *Am I the only one who likes the outfit on Blake?*


 
Nope, I think it looks great too! Lets hope she taped those suckers in, lol


----------



## flashy.stems

i like how there is nothing private about blake's gorgeous bod while she attends "the private lives.." hmm. i like the jacket, but its a little much i think.. maybe.. possibly..

also, im pretty sure her boobs are real.


----------



## princess101804

her boobs definitely do not look real. i hate that in every premiere or even etc that she attends she showcases her boobs, or boobs and legs


----------



## amy.rachele

^^I completely agree.


----------



## *want it all*

I do not like the jacket.  That bow detail is too much for me.  However, I THINK I'd like the jacket sans bow or a much smaller bow.  

And, too much boob exposure there.  I think it would've been better had she worn a cami underneath since she was doing short shorts.  Her legs really go on for daaaaaaaaaaays!  Wow!


----------



## krisaya

princess101804 said:


> her boobs definitely do not look real. i hate that in every premiere or even etc that she attends she showcases her boobs, or boobs and legs



ITA. She's taking 'if you've got it, flaunt it' a little too far sometime.


----------



## bonchicgenre

I love the jacket! I concur on her boobs being fake, it appears they haven't "dropped" yet if you look at the side shot. If you know about boobies you know what I'm talking about. Doesn't matter though, a lot of people have them and she is absolutely stunning!!


----------



## diane_lexus

californiacrush said:


> oh hey boobs.



lol!!!


----------



## sab_angel

she looks fabulous!


----------



## tiffthegreat

i love the last outfit, though i think she should have worn pants since the jacket is so low.


----------



## flashy.stems

ya it would look good with pants.. less.. out there.


----------



## gemruby41

*ON THE SET OF 'GOSSIP GIRL'(NOVEMBER 18TH)*


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## *spoiled*

I soo love Chuck Bass


----------



## dreamdoll

Love the pics! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## tillie46

Thanks for sharing the pictures......I love this show..........I'm pathetic!


----------



## iMunz

Hate the outfit, it's not something Serena would usually wear! Stylists hello?! And the leggings! Awful!


----------



## iMunz

..And don't even get me started on Blair.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Blake's hair looks fierce.


----------



## FullyLoaded

iMunz said:


> I'm sure her boobs are fake, anyway they look great! Am I the only one who likes the outfit on Blake?


 
I like the outfit. If her boobs were bigger, then no. She isn't flat but it is a good size for that jacket.


----------



## Brina

I like the grey jacket she is wearing!


----------



## flashy.stems

ii love chuck bass 
i love her outfit, except the boots.. and the scarf. and the little bit of slouchy-too-big-ness of the leggings.


----------



## Brina

I think the shade of blue is a little bit too flashy


----------



## flashy.stems

i love flashy blue. hehe.


----------



## Sass

i love the look on that lil red head boys face, its almost like he is checkin her out.

I like the outfit and those shoes are awesome.

I love the marchesa jacket, i think she looks totally hot, its a bit flashy for my personal taste but she certainly has the body to pull it off.

And i don't think her boobs are fake i think she is just very genetically blessed ie. long legs, nice face, nice boobs


----------



## flashy.stems

^ ita. i do not think her boobs are fake. she's just blessed. i used to get people thinking my boobs were fake when i was only 14! cmon ppl! lol


----------



## fashionistaO

could be push ups w/ silicone inserts ..


----------



## sab_angel

She looks amazing in anythine!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I don't think her boobs are natural, but regardless she looks fantastic. If they are, then she's all the more lucky.


----------



## Brina

*More Blake Lively for Marie Claire*


----------



## Brina




----------



## Pinkisweets

Brina said:


> *More Blake Lively for Marie Claire*


I like her look


----------



## dreamdoll

She's looking good!


----------



## quynh_1206

Gorgeous as usual!


----------



## Creammia

Pics with Penn:


----------



## Dollie

i've always found her very attractive and natural looking. She's got that beautiful natural aura about her that attracts anyone.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Brina said:


> *More Blake Lively for Marie Claire*



wow i wish i had money for this sweater!


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in NYC - December 7, 2009 *


----------



## coutureholic

gemruby41 said:


> *Out in NYC - December 7, 2009 *



I love her boots... anyone know who makes them?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Blake always has the best coats. I need something like that.


----------



## thegoreprincess

MichelleAntonia said:


> wow i wish i had money for this sweater!




More like I wish I had money for her boobs! Just kidding.


----------



## thatscute

coutureholic said:


> I love her boots... anyone know who makes them?


 
Joie Refugee lace ups: http://www.shopbop.com/refugee-lace...4302046542&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall


----------



## Brina

*Ok magazine Australia Top 25 young Celebrities*


----------



## purplewithenvy

any new pics?


----------



## flashy.stems

ooh i have her jacket


----------



## tadpolenyc

these doesn't seem to have been posted. at the premiere of sherlock holmes on december 17th.


----------



## quynh_1206

All I can say is WOW! Penn is a lucky lucky guy!


----------



## vlore

quynh_1206 said:


> All I can say is WOW! Penn is a lucky lucky guy!



ITA!  She looks fantastic!!!


----------



## luckyblonde3295

That is a gorgeous dress! Anyone know the designer?


----------



## sheanabelle

SHe was Stunning at Sherlock Holmes!! omg.


----------



## talexs

She looked amazing at the premiere. I really like her hair, it looks a little shorter, but super flattering


----------



## Blackbirdie

wow...she looked great at the sherlock holmes premier :okay:


----------



## noon

Her hair and makeup look spot on at the premier


----------



## itaque

luckyblonde3295 said:


> That is a gorgeous dress! Anyone know the designer?


 
Her dress is a Dolce&Gabbana  

http://forums.thefashionspot.com/f5...oks-read-post-1-before-posting-83630-179.html


----------



## flashy.stems

the dolce dress is great, except its too short.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i like the dress, but in some lights, it looks like she's wearing a leotard with a handkerchief over it  not that that's a bad thing... i'm not categorically against pantlessness


----------



## Cookieâ¥

Wow she's gorgeous *____*
Love her!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

love her...


----------



## purseprincess32

Blake is so gorgeous and seems very down to earth.


----------



## tadpolenyc

on the cover of february esquire.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

hot hot hot.... MAG SHOT


----------



## flashy.stems

holy hotness!!! love it


----------



## Jennifer900

Her legs are lovely


----------



## iMunz

Amazing cover!


----------



## kasmom

She is hot and sexy but girlie and innocent in the same time. Love her looks!


----------



## lvstratus

This girl is amazing! Love that photoshoot!


----------



## poptarts

She looks great in everything she wears.
Does anyone know the price of the Chanel sweater she wore in the MC shoot? TIA


----------



## tadpolenyc

at gg stylist eric daman's book party.


----------



## tadpolenyc

more pictures from her esquire spread.











read the interview here:

http://www.esquire.com/features/peo...nterview-0210?click=esq_new#img#ixzz0cMC6jXN1


----------



## krisaya

I'm not feeling the outfit from the book party. Her face looks nice though.


----------



## quynh_1206

Is that the boots going all the way up? That's a strange outfit indeed.


----------



## FullyLoaded

How I lust for those boots.


----------



## tadpolenyc

i think those boots are awesome! i like that outfit. for once, she's giving her cleavage a break.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

those boots are strange but WOW


----------



## canada's

her makeup is always flawless.

i love the esquire cover. they could have gone in a predictable direction, and they didn't.


----------



## roxys

i think she is so pretty and natural looking. I want her legs!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She carries herself SO well. It doesn't hurt that she's beautiful but I think if more girls (including myself) had her confidence, we could all get so much further.


----------



## flashy.stems

bomb.com

perfectionn


----------



## Angee

Her style is amazing but I don't think she is a very beautiful woman. Her face looks like a handsome adolescent boy.


----------



## calisnoopy

tadpolenyc said:


> on the cover of december's nylon magazine.
> 
> cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2009/11/blake-nylon/blake-lively-nylon-magazine-november-2009-05.jpg



can we ID this jacket Blake is wearing on the Nylon cover 

thanks!!


----------



## kasmom

She have an amazing body, couldn't get any hotter!


----------



## flashy.stems

^ i totes agree. amazing bod.


----------



## tadpolenyc

Angee said:


> Her style is amazing but I don't think she is a very beautiful woman. *Her face looks like a handsome adolescent boy.*


----------



## sab_angel

She always looks so sexyyy


----------



## swirlpop

those aren't boots I think. If you look close you see they're leggings worn with regular black heels.


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

What bag is Blake Lively carrying?


----------



## poptarts

^
They are boots, by Stella McCartney.







_photo credit: splendicity.com_


----------



## MichelleAntonia

those are awesome. they look like something trinity from the matrix would wear


----------



## purplewithenvy

any new pics?!


----------



## flashy.stems

yaa i wanna see more! thx for bumping


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Where has she been


----------



## flashy.stems

^ ya really.. did she get knocked up and is in hiding?! lol.. just kidding.. rumour mill


----------



## Star1231

I am so envious of Blake's shoe collection.


----------



## flashy.stems

^ don't forget her chanel collection!


----------



## howl

It's nie to see a young star with curves.Girl is stacked!


----------



## ChanelGirlE

On the GG set in Feb:


----------



## radsres

what's the bag she's carrying?


----------



## aa12

its Celine^^^


----------



## flashy.stems

it looks like.. if someone were to push her over, she wouldn't be able to get her hands out in front of her to protect her gorgeous face from hitting the concrete.


----------



## kittenslingerie

I love Blake's figure! I'm just an inch shorter than her, but much thinner. I wish I could get my weight up closer to hers, she's still thin yet has a little meat on her.


----------



## ChanelGirlE

GG filming in March:


----------



## ChanelGirlE

A few more.....from the episode "the hurt locket":


----------



## BagLovingMom

ChanelGirlE said:


> GG filming in March:


 
Killer look!


----------



## iMunz

The bag she's carrying isn't Celine, they sell it on Intermix but I forgot the designer's name..


----------



## aa12

the bag is Malini Murjani....someone in another thread mentioned that its designed for celine though.


----------



## flashy.stems

i'm not the fan of anything in the last look.


----------



## circoit

ChanelGirlE said:


> A few more.....from the episode "the hurt locket":



I need to know who makes the grey coat in this picture. I love it!


----------



## BabyDollChic

The grey coat is by Phillip Lim!


----------



## flashy.stems

^ love those boots and tights!


----------



## trueshoelove2

I'm lovinggggg the plaid tights!

I seriously need to tape a pic of her to my iPod for motivation when I'm running.  I want those legsssss!


----------



## flashy.stems

^ hehehe that'd be good motivation!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

hi ladies!! i've never really ventured outside of the CL area...and i see some of my girls in here too!  howdy!  and PS i'm a huge fan of BL, and nearly passed out with joy when i met her recently!!

i would seriously kill for her (and her characters') wardrobes!


----------



## flashy.stems

^ hi *NerdyBirdy*.. welcome to the celebrity section. its almost as addicting as the CL thread, and cheaper to look at.. ok maybe not for me, because i always buy what i see on the celebs.

omg when/where did you meet BL? was it while she was filming?! was she niiice?! OK i'll stop before i give you the whole run around.


----------



## canyongirl

I love GG too.  Blake (well... I guess Serena) is adorable!  I get so much inspiration from her style.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I'm loving all these neutral bags.


----------



## thavasa

I adore her and her style!!


----------



## queennadine

This is from TV Fanatic (formerly Gossip Girl Insider).

The first dress is from the Met Gala last year, the second one is from the event a few days ago. I love the shorter, Marchesa dress!

The first pic makes it pretty obvious that she's had a boob job. But it looks great!


----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## Avril

From Celebuzz:

Blake Lively at the Costume Institute Gala Benefit to celebrate the opening of the 'American Woman: Fashioning a National Identity' exhibition at The Metropolitan Museum of Art on May 3, 2010 in New York City.

And I also love the pic of her with her lil doggy, her doggy is so cute!


----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## platinum_girly

Does anybody know the dress she is wearing in this scene?: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fQheCLSZe4 i have loved it ever since i first saw the episode


----------



## minababe

wow I would like to know too. I looove gossip girl and especially blake in it


----------



## platinum_girly

Some pics:
Leaving the Met Costume Institute Gala, May 03, 2010:




At LAX Airport, March 30, 2010:




On the Set of Gossip Girl, March 20, 2010:




On the Set of Gossip Girl, March 08, 2010:




On the Set of Gossip Girl, March 08, 2010:


----------



## platinum_girly

On the Set of Gossip Girl, February 01, 2010:




Barlow Launch in New York, February 25, 2010:




On the Set of Gossip Girl, February 24, 2010:




On the Set of Gossip Girl, February 08, 2010:




On the Set of Gossip Girl, February 02, 2010:


----------



## platinum_girly

On the Set of Gossip Girl, February 01, 2010:




At LAX Airport, January 31, 2010:




Temple Grandin Premiere in New York, January 26, 2010:




On the Set of Gossip Girl, January 18, 2010:




Gossip Girl Season 3 Promo:


----------



## platinum_girly

Shopping in the Meatpacking District in New York, January 08, 2010:





On the Set of Gossip Girl, January 07, 2010:




On the Set of Gossip Girl, December 14, 2009:




On the Set of Gossip Girl, December 14, 2009:




Gossip Girl 3.11 Treasure of Serena Madre:


----------



## platinum_girly

Arriving at LAX Airport, November 10, 2009:




On the Set of "The Town" in Boston, November 06, 2009:




On the Set of "The Town" in Boston, November 02, 2009:




Halloween 2033 Party at 1OAK in New York, October 31, 2009:




Shopping in New York, October 27, 2009:


----------



## platinum_girly

On the Set of Gossip Girl, October 23, 2009:




2009 Angel Ball in New York, October 20, 2009:




Good Morning America, August 4, 2008:




Leaving Barneys August 04, 2008:




Cirque Du Soleil's Wintuk Premiere, November 7, 2007:


----------



## platinum_girly

Chanel Haute Couture Show, January 22, 2008:




On the set of Gossip Girl:




JFK airport in New York City, March 23, 2008:




Nylon Magazine Young Hollywood Dinner, May 15, 2008:




Chanel Tribeca Film Festival Dinner April 28 2008:


----------



## platinum_girly

Strolling through the Hamptons, June 19, 2008:




Out and about June 18, 2008:




Going to Starbucks, June 17, 2008:




Walking to her Gossip Girl trailer, July 9, 2008:




Out and about July 9, 2008:


----------



## platinum_girly

Shopping At Chanel In New York, September 2, 2008:




Hailing A Cab In New York, September 9, 2008:




New York City, May 26, 2008:




Out and about, July 5, 2008:




The New York Times Photoshoot:


----------



## platinum_girly

Leaving Silvercup Studios, April 23, 2008:




Enchanted Special Screening, November 19, 2007:




Ralph Lauren Fall 2009 show, February 20, 2009:




On the set of Gossip Girl, April 01, 2009:




Out for Dinner in New York, March 23, 2009:


----------



## MichelleAntonia

thanks for all the updates, *platinum_girly*!!


----------



## platinum_girly

Arriving at the Late Show with David Letterman in New York, March 24, 2009:




Topshop Store Opening Afterparty in New York, April 02, 2009:




Visiting "Shrek The Musical" On Broadway May 10 2009:




Out and About July 08, 2009:




New York City, January 26, 2009:


----------



## platinum_girly

LAX airport, April 5, 2009:




At Burberry Lights Up NYC Skyline,May 28 2009:




Snl After-party, April 12, 2008:




At the 2009 NYWIFTs Designing Women awards at Clearview Chelsea Cinemas June 17 2009:




On Set of Gossip Girl July 06, 2009:


----------



## platinum_girly

Filming Gossip Girl July 09, 2009:




Out and About July 11, 2009:




On set of Gossip Girl August 06, 2009:




Walking on 5th Avenue in NYC August 27, 2009:




On Set of Gossip Girl July 06, 2009:


----------



## platinum_girly

On the Set of Gossip Girl, October 19, 2009:




Arriving a JFK airport September 22, 2009:


----------



## Avril

WOW!  Thanks for posting soooo many pictures *platinum_girly*!  

This dress is Victoria Beckham's design from SS/10 right?  I looove that dress!



platinum_girly said:


> On the Set of Gossip Girl, October 23, 2009:
> 
> 2009 Angel Ball in New York, October 20, 2009:


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i think so! i absolutely love it too


----------



## *want it all*

Wow, so many GORGEOUS outfits to scroll through!  Blake must have a closet TDF!


----------



## coutureddd

blake lively for us vogue june 2010


----------



## coutureddd

two more!


----------



## tatu_002

^^^ insane body !! love it


----------



## BadRomance93

They should put her on the cover of a _European_ one and do a _Vacation_ theme.


----------



## HauteKitty

I _need_ the swimwear she's wearing grr!


----------



## chris7891

So now life really isn't fair!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

God she is amazing. I wish I could wake up tomorrow morning and be her.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

nice shoot!


----------



## Deborah1986

_love the vogue shoot !!!!!_


----------



## lovemelon

shes so gorgeoussssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MACsarah

She got the cover of Vogue, AGAIN?!

%#%#%AFFFA&*#*^ADJK??!!!. the freak.


----------



## *want it all*

tatu_002 said:


> ^^^ insane body !! love it



IA!!!!!!!!!!!  Her bod really is INSANE!  Blake is STUNNING in the pics!


----------



## Stephanie***

wow°!! Her body is* insane*!!! makes me want to go on a diet and to hit the gym


----------



## Stephanie***

Love her style!


----------



## Megs

There is a report I read online saying that the bikini picture of her (last one on that series posted) actually removed her cleavage. Maybe?! 

Anyhow, she is gorgeous!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

^ I went back to look at it and I think you might be right. It does look like it's been photoshopped.


----------



## siworae

she has such a great figure!!!  wow~


----------



## sweetfacespout

^why would they photoshop her cleavage?

she's soo beautiful, i admire her!!!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

sweetfacespout said:


> ^why would they photoshop her cleavage?
> 
> she's soo beautiful, i admire her!!!



Maybe they thought it looked too Maxim?


----------



## *want it all*

^ Yeah, her cleavage can look rather Maxim-ish...she is definitely endowed (regardless if it is or is not due to plastic surgery).


----------



## gsmom

chris7891 said:


> So now life really isn't fair!


 

This cracks me up...

I know. When I saw the pics I thought the same thing.


----------



## BadRomance93

BadRomance93 said:


> They should put her on the cover of a _European_ one and do a _Vacation_ theme.


 
Pleeaaaase tell me someone got my joke about her brother starring in _National Lampoon's European Vacation_.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^lol i know she has a brother who is an actor, but i'm not familiar with him. he's in that!?


----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## noon

She looks amazing in the vogue pics.


----------



## Stephanie***

She looks amazing in the latest ones!


----------



## purplewithenvy

She is absolutely STUNNING!!


----------



## BadRomance93

Deborah1986 said:


>



She could be an extra in "Attack of the Blonde Gargantuans (with Smartphones)".

She's like an Amazon! With nice hair, slender legs, and large breasts!

Urgh.


----------



## coutureddd

i didnt even realize about her cleavage in the vogue photos, here's an article about the photoshopping and a side by side


----------



## *want it all*

Her body is just ridiculous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deborah1986

_with a fan and justin Long & Penn Badley this weekend





_


----------



## LoveIsLeather

Cheryl24 said:


> I didn't care for her much in Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants but I'm loving her in Gossip Girl.  She's so gorgeous!  But I also think Leighton Meester (Blair) is stunning.



Yes, Leighton Meester! She is my favorite on that show. She's beautiful, and talented! I like that she sings now, too.


----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## tatu_002

^ she looks really good smiling big and all the way like that.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

She is so pretty...


----------



## trueshoelove2

I always get jealous of people who look that good in pics when they're laughing!  She looks gorgeousss


----------



## *want it all*

Deborah1986 said:


>



Aw, how cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks gorgeous when she's smiling/laughing. Makes her seem so approachable.


----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## californiaCRUSH

MMM chace.


----------



## *want it all*

californiaCRUSH said:


> MMM chace.



LOL.  IA with your sentiment.


----------



## Avril

I love the mask here!



Deborah1986 said:


>





coutureddd said:


> i didnt even realize about her cleavage in the vogue photos, here's an article about the photoshopping and a side by side



 I also cannot believe the amount of photoshopping they did on her boobs - they reduced them to nothing, I don't understand why they did that?!


----------



## trueshoelove2

californiaCRUSH said:


> MMM chace.



Yesssss!


----------



## Nola

Gorgeous girl. I love her voice!


----------



## Deborah1986

*Monday, Sept. 13 2010 season 4 
9PM-10PM &#8220;GOSSIP GIRL&#8221; (Season Premiere)*


----------



## californiaCRUSH

We need some new pictures of her.


----------



## Deborah1986

_I think the new pics comes monday ! 

The show will also begin filming in Paris on Monday July 5th. They will be filming at French University, La Sorbonne in the Latin District (or Quartier Latin) of Paris. Present will be Ed, Leighton, Blake. Filming in New York is scheduled to begin July 8th.
_


----------



## platinum_girly

filming Gossip Girl in Paris July 05,2010:


----------



## chris7891

I love Blake. I have a huge girl crush on her.


----------



## platinum_girly

On the set of Gossip Girl in Paris, July 5, 2010:


----------



## Avril

^^ She's so gorgeous!  I just love her hair, it's amazing!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

She looks great in that green dress!


----------



## Brina

Thank you for the pics, *platinum_girly*! 

Love the last outfit!


----------



## miufan

i love her... somehow she looks good in everything! and she has a good body too!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Ugh, she's so beautiful. Not fair.


----------



## platinum_girly

filming Gossip Girl in Paris July 05,2010:




With Karl lagerfield:


----------



## PurseXaXholic

She is so pretty.. And I love those outfits.


----------



## leagall

Can anyone ID that green ruffle wrap dress on BL? It is fabulous. Thank you!


----------



## quynh_1206

Amazing outfits.


----------



## platinum_girly

filming Gossip Girl in Paris July 06,2010:


----------



## Avril

^^^Ugh those blue pants are hideous!!!!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

They are but she still looks fab. I would have changed the shoes.


----------



## platinum_girly

on the set of Gossip Girl in Paris July 06,2010:




Chanel Haute Couture Show in Paris July 06,2010:


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I love that outfit! She rocks the white pants. I wish I could wear them.


----------



## iMunz

Love the dress!


----------



## minababe

Love the outfits with the white jeans and the top and the dress at the chanel show. she is really pretty and has a great body! And I love her sense in style.
leighton is a pretty girl too but I think she needs a stylist.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

She's a giant in heels!! LOL (but I am too, it's cool...). 
I love the outfit of her leaving the GG set.


----------



## platinum_girly

on the set of Gossip Girl in Paris July 07,2010:


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I like that clutch.


----------



## Star*kitten

platinum_girly said:


> on the set of Gossip Girl in Paris July 06,2010:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Haute Couture Show in Paris July 06,2010:



she is so cute


----------



## Avril

I LOVE this look!  Gorgeous as always!



platinum_girly said:


> on the set of Gossip Girl in Paris July 06,2010:


----------



## kmd1_123

I love the dress she wore to the Chanel show!


----------



## platinum_girly

Out in Paris, July 08, 2010:


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks very chic.


----------



## calisnoopy

platinum_girly said:


> on the set of Gossip Girl in Paris July 07,2010:


 
LOVE the clutch and sequins? blazer?....any ID on either of these 2 items


----------



## erygonz

calisnoopy said:


> LOVE the clutch and sequins? blazer?....any ID on either of these 2 items


Blazer is Haute Hippie


----------



## PurseXaXholic

platinum_girly said:


> Out in Paris, July 08, 2010:


 
Love this.


----------



## kmd1_123

^ me too!


----------



## honeyspice

Hi, I saw this picture of Blake Lively on the Chanel forum. She looks stunning as usual, can anyone ID her shrug/cardigan for me please?  

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/celebrities-and-chanel-no-chatting-please-12995-247.html#post15923292


----------



## MissoniBelt

I never got the Serena/Blake thing but after seeing the Paris GG pictures I can see why people think she's gorgeous.


----------



## platinum_girly

Filming Gossip Girl in Paris July 07,2010:




On the set of Gossip Girl outside the Harry Winston store on 29 Avenue Montaigne in Paris on July 9, 2010:


----------



## Swanky

hey guys! Please remember to use our CELEB STYLE FOrum to ID pieces, it's possible its already been asked there.


----------



## BadRomance93

platinum_girly said:


> Filming Gossip Girl in Paris July 07,2010:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the set of Gossip Girl outside the Harry Winston store on 29 Avenue Montaigne in Paris on July 9, 2010:


 
First pic: 

Dude: Oohhh, she's got nice legs.
Blake: What's that?
Dude: I said "NICE LEGS"!!

Second pic:

_Ohai_, Sex and the City Gwyneth Paltrow!


----------



## platinum_girly

On the set of Gossip Girl July 5 2010:


----------



## honeyspice

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> hey guys! Please remember to use our CELEB STYLE FOrum to ID pieces, it's possible its already been asked there.


 
Thanks *Swanky*! Sorry I looked in apparel forum and didn't find it, didn't know there's one in the celebrity forum. Thanks for pointing me to the right place


----------



## BadRomance93

She really does have nice legs.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I hate those shoes she's wearing in the picture w/ the striped dress. I really do not get that trend.


----------



## *want it all*

BadRomance93 said:


> She really does have nice legs.



They're freaking long even with the flattest flip flops!  



californiaCRUSH said:


> I hate those shoes she's wearing in the picture w/ the striped dress. I really do not get that trend.



Totally agree.  Yuck!


----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## PurseXaXholic

^That last picture!! She is such a gorgeous girl..


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I love the picture in the sequined jacket. Her earrings are TDF.


----------



## roxys

californiaCRUSH said:


> I hate those shoes she's wearing in the picture w/ the striped dress. I really do not get that trend.



I agree they are fug! 

Can't wait till GG comes back


----------



## BadRomance93

Wow! First time I've really liked the look of a Dior bag.







Well, well, well, what do ya know...








"Ojh, U kno jas kikin it w Blke"


----------



## kmd1_123

^ Love her shorts in that pic! I want!


----------



## Brina

She has such a great body!


----------



## platinum_girly

Out in NYC July 13, 2010:


----------



## minababe

such a pretty couple. they looking so cute together
I loove blake. she is so pretty and I love her style. comfy but always sexy or cute. we have the same bodytype and height so I love to look at her candids 
I find it soo cute that she always wear flat shoes when she is with him. ^^


----------



## trueshoelove2

I'm glad those two are still together..they're so adorable!


----------



## jennytalula

^couldn't agree more. So very cute! Both characters are a PITA on the show though, but I love them IRL!


----------



## californiaCRUSH




----------



## platinum_girly

filming Gossip Girl July 14,2010:




on the set of Gossip Girl in New York July 14,2010:


----------



## Deborah1986

_^^ Like the last 2 outfits !!!_


----------



## californiaCRUSH




----------



## thavasa

^^^ She looks amazing, love that maxi dress!!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks gorgeous as a brunette, I think.


----------



## platinum_girly

She looks GORGEOUS as a brunette, she should sooooo dye her hair!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

Gossip Girl set July 15, 2010:


----------



## kmd1_123

I like her better as a brunette too!


----------



## minababe

I looooooooooove her as a blonde. the most beautiful hair colour on earth for me. she looks so nice and beautiful with light hair. its just perfect.


----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## roxys

For some reason I don't like her with Penn.... he's too blehh.


----------



## platinum_girly

Filming Gossip Girl in New York July 14 2010:




She wore this shirt before too (Aug 2009):


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I love when she wears Ralph Lauren 


Completely regardless of the fact that Blake is in it, this looks GOOD!


----------



## Tangerine

minababe said:


> I looooooooooove her as a blonde. the most beautiful hair colour on earth for me. she looks so nice and beautiful with light hair. its just perfect.



I save so many pics just because of her hair


And I can't wait to see The Town. Ben + Boston always seem to turn out so, so well.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I was just going to post the trailer! It looks SO good. I'm usually not a fan of this type of movie but I'm def going to see it.


----------



## purseprincess32

Blake is so pretty she seems natural with Penn and they look in love. haha


----------



## platinum_girly

On set of Gossip Girl July 16 2010:


----------



## YSoLovely

^^Her little pooch is just precious!


----------



## minababe

I don't like it when someone hold the puppy like that. it's not very comfortable for the doggie. beside of that its a beautiful pic. I just love her style. I think even more on her candids than on gossip girl, where she looks great too.
I would like to see more of her.


----------



## sweetdreamer16

ahha i love the pic when penn grabs her butt when he thinks no one is looking


----------



## MichelleAntonia

This lucky chick doesn't need extensions. Her hair is wonderous. lol


----------



## californiaCRUSH

^ I think she actually does have extensions. It doesn't look like it but I feel like I remember reading an article regarding the girls of GG and their hair.


----------



## kittenslingerie

platinum_girly said:


> On set of Gossip Girl July 16 2010:



I love her New Orleans shirt!


----------



## FullyLoaded

She's got such a great body.


----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## californiaCRUSH

I love her pup.


----------



## Ketidot

platinum_girly said:


>



Usually she has such a luxuriant cleavage, but here it's just gone 



Deborah1986 said:


>



Gorgeus!!!


----------



## Ketidot

I just love this one:


----------



## Ketidot

I personally loved her casual looks on season 1 and there becomes less and less of them


----------



## Ketidot

I can remember this dress was in the very first pilot episode of GG. I soooooo love it... I wish I could have it


----------



## Ketidot

The hair, the HAIR!


----------



## Ketidot




----------



## Ketidot




----------



## Deborah1986

_Thanks for the pictures love it !!!!_


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I love her hair in those.


----------



## slowlyfading

those are some cute pics


----------



## *want it all*

Penn and Blake are so super duper cute together!


----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## YSoLovely

At Comic Con


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I love the black and white striped blazer.  I've been looking for a k/o forever


----------



## Stephanie***

She is so talented and pretty! I am so jealous about her body!


----------



## katelove477

she looks ridiculous in that latest outfit ...


----------



## californiaCRUSH

^ agreed. Her nipple is almost out.

I love her look in the blue dress and accompanying necklace.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Trying too hard.


----------



## CoachGirl12

stephanie*** said:


> she is so talented and pretty! I am so jealous about her body!


ita!


----------



## aklein

californiaCRUSH said:


> ^ agreed. Her nipple is almost out.
> 
> I love her look in the blue dress and accompanying necklace.



Almost?  In the pics on TMZ, her right nipple is out and about.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

aklein said:


> Almost?  In the pics on TMZ, her right nipple is out and about.



I'll take your word for it haha


----------



## thatscute

love her hair in the pics on the top of this page. definitely not liking this recent black/white ensemble though


----------



## Tangerine

Im in love with the earrings in the comic con pics!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Deborah1986 said:


>



Was this from the episode of Bart's funeral? Because I absolutely LOVED her outfits in that episode! Stunning, as usual.

Although, from the looks of S4 filming pics, wth are they doing to her style????


----------



## Deborah1986

MichelleAntonia said:


> Was this from the episode of Bart's funeral? Because I absolutely LOVED her outfits in that episode! Stunning, as usual.
> 
> Although, from the looks of S4 filming pics, wth are they doing to her style????


 
_Yes it was from Bart's funeral from season 2 episode 13 *O Brother, Where Bart Thou*_


----------



## talldrnkofwater

MichelleAntonia said:


> Was this from the episode of Bart's funeral? Because I absolutely LOVED her outfits in that episode! Stunning, as usual.
> 
> Although, from the looks of S4 filming pics, wth are they doing to her style????


 
I hope Eric Daman (stylist) does a video talking about the styling of s4.  I found the other seasons E.D. videos on line.


----------



## Ketidot

*Deborah1986* you are welcome 



YSoLovely said:


> At Comic Con



I don't know this show, but maybe it's about sex bombs? I kinda like the outfit, its structured look, but I don't like its.. say, immodesty... What I always like is the hair!


----------



## Ketidot

Love the first one. Ideal shaft length for ideal legs:


----------



## Ketidot




----------



## platinum_girly

Departing from LAX Airport July 25,2010:




Gossip Girl set July 26, 2010:


----------



## Deborah1986

_She looks nice with the blue top and her sunglasses _


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I'm praying to GOD she had body tape on @ comic con.


----------



## Deborah1986

PurseXaXholic said:


> I'm praying to GOD she had body tape on @ comic con.


 
:true:


----------



## pursegal

BagOuttaHell said:


> Trying too hard.


 
i agree and her hair looks a little rough...  

now Ryan on the other hand - perfection!!!


----------



## Ketidot

Thank you *platinum_girly* for the casual pics. Hope to see more of them


----------



## Ketidot

She really is my hair inspiration


----------



## Ketidot

At Paris Fashion Week


----------



## platinum_girly

Ketidot said:


> At Paris Fashion Week


 
Her skin looks REALLY bad in this pic, i can't understand it because usually she looks so flawless


----------



## Ketidot

^ Maybe it's hot there...


----------



## Winterbaby

Maybe she's having an off day. Nice to know she's human too!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

i love A.W dress


----------



## PurseXaXholic

She was sitting next to Anna Wintour


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ I thought it was weird also...but then I remembered she was on the cover of Vogue


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love those wedges she is wearing in #780


----------



## Ketidot

Those wedges are Christian Louboutin. They really fit her well.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Even though that's not the est picture of her, she still looks pretty.


----------



## Ketidot

Casual Blake


----------



## Ketidot

At the set of Gossip Girl in France


----------



## Tangerine

If that skin is considered really bad, I dont want to know what mine is considered


----------



## Ketidot

gemruby41 said:


>



Anyone knows how to make this type of braid? TIA


----------



## platinum_girly

On set of Gossip Girl July 27 2010:


----------



## inspired984

Tangerine said:


> If that skin is considered really bad, I dont want to know what mine is considered



hahaha that's what i was thinking! geez... that pic couldn't be much more zoomed in - bound to show a flaw or 2 (which is all i really see)


----------



## kittenslingerie

Ketidot said:


> Anyone knows how to make this type of braid? TIA



It's called a fishtail braid. Google it, I'm sure you can find a tutorial.


----------



## Ketidot

Thank you *kittenslingerie*! 

I found tutorials and I will definitely try to make, though it doesn't seem an easy thing to do :girlwhack:


----------



## kittenslingerie

Ketidot said:


> Thank you *kittenslingerie*!
> 
> I found tutorials and I will definitely try to make, though it doesn't seem an easy thing to do :girlwhack:



I learned how to do it in hair school, but I figured a tutorial would be easier than me trying to figure out how to explain it, LOL. I makes a gorgeous braid though.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

platinum_girly said:


> On set of Gossip Girl July 27 2010:



What are these pants haha


----------



## Ketidot

Ah, *kittenslingerie* I bet you make great braids!  
Thanks again for helping me out


----------



## Ketidot

If I remember correctly, these are from Vanity Fair. First is one crazy dress, must be heavy 














I love the last one, it's so romantic and feminine...


----------



## Deborah1986

_At the screening of "Twelve"









filming GG






_


----------



## Deborah1986

_Valentino Haute Couture show









on set





random Comic Con









_


----------



## minababe

the pics are so beautiful. she has a great style and looks so pretty. amazing girl !


----------



## platinum_girly

Cinema Society & 2(x)ist screening of "Twelve" at Landmark's Sunshine Cinema on July 28, 2010 in New York City:


----------



## Ketidot

Thank for the new pics! :coolpics:

I like her so much! Unlike some other celebs she looks very natural, not ordinary and sexy and I like her casual style.


----------



## kwealzliy

Ketidot said:


> Anyone knows how to make this type of braid? TIA




fishtail braid.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I love those earrings she's wearing at Comic Con.


----------



## Ketidot




----------



## Ketidot




----------



## Ketidot

These pics are so sweet


----------



## Ketidot




----------



## californiaCRUSH

I lik ethose pictures of her and Penn.


----------



## calisnoopy

Ketidot said:


>


 
love this set of pics...so goofy and cute


----------



## Ketidot

Yeah, me too! They are so vivid and bright!


----------



## Ketidot




----------



## TXGirlie

aklein said:


> Almost? In the pics on TMZ, her right nipple is out and about.


 

haha, I had to look. Pic #35 is the most obvious!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Love her clutch.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

She's got a great tan, I wonder if it's real.....


----------



## platinum_girly

Out In New York, August 02, 2010:


----------



## orinoco

her figure is so photogenic it hurts...  me. anyways. hmph.


----------



## Ketidot

Those calves are beautiful!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I like her flats, so cute!


----------



## KoobaBagLover

I think Blake is very pretty but some photos I have seen of her lately, her boobs are huge so much that I wonder if they are fake. What do you ladies think? A bit too big and perky?


----------



## Brina

Her boobs are fake!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Do you know that for sure? LOL she seems rather young and has been in the limelight for a while. I think there would have been something said about it.


----------



## Brina

She isn't confirming or denying it. Here are a few pictures, I know we can't be 100% sure, but they look like fake ones (really good ones though  )

http://www.popcrunch.com/blake-livelys-breasts-real-or-fake/


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Hum.... that's interesting. I never thought about it, I just thought she was naturally amazingly gorgeous.


----------



## Brina

That would be too unfair I guess  She also had a nose job (and I think this is confirmed).


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Wow, that's very interesting!! Hahahahaha


----------



## minababe

of coooourse she has done her boobs !!
they look very fake. I love her and her style. but personally I think her boobs are bad made. they match her body perfect but they look soo fake to me. sad.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Her nose job is obvious, but very well done.

I think her boobs are a little TOO perfect to be real, but either way she looks amazing.


----------



## minababe

does someone have a before and after pic of her nose? I read it a few times but I never see how it looked before.


----------



## kittenslingerie

I think Blake has amazing boobs, I'd pay for those! I definitely think they are done though.


----------



## 5elle

He boobs are too full in the upper half to be real - nutural breasts, even when super perky, have a tear drop shape. You can achieve the look of Blake's boobs with a bra, but hers still have that push up look even without one.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Pictures of her nose, before and after.

http://snagwiremedia.com/wickedyouth/2008/01/09/blake-lively-nose-job-confirmed-gossip-girl.JPG


----------



## orinoco

^^ WOW!!! then its a good nose job she's had!  she looks great!


----------



## TXGirlie

The nose job definitely was for the better. I'm not sure about the boobs being done, but it's possible. We need to see some old pics to know for sure!


----------



## Ketidot

She is young and very curvy. I know some girls of her age (and they couldn't afford boob job) that have the same beautiful shapes. I would rather believe that's mother nature....


----------



## Ketidot




----------



## Ketidot




----------



## Deborah1986

_with Leighton_


----------



## orinoco

californiaCRUSH said:


> Her nose job is obvious, but very well done.
> 
> *I think her boobs are a little TOO perfect to be real, but either way she looks amazing*.



that's what i thought too when at first glance! they weren't fake in the sense that they looked fake.. but they're just too darn perfect... 

However, she is pretty young though, and she's in really good shape, so they could be natural...

there was a time when my boobs looked like that too...


----------



## YSoLovely

^^They're too big to defy gravity like that.  As a big boobed teen I should know...


----------



## purplepinky

I agree with the opinions that they are fake. In the shot of her from the side in the black dress it's obvious. You can't have a small C size breast that has absolutely no tear drop shape or slope and just sits perfectly erect. It's not about perkiness it's mere weight to gravity ratio if you know what i'm trying to say and I have boobs myself and am close in age....I kind of know what to expect KWIM?


----------



## litebrite

I think her boobs are fake too, but it fits her body type perfectly. It balances out her hips and it doesn't look too big for her frame.


----------



## coutureddd

more of her & penn hiding behind a paper bag:










& some on the set of gossip girl:


----------



## Ketidot

Funny pics with red umbrella (tha last one is so cute ):


----------



## Ketidot

Blake with Penn:





















Love the green top.... The color is perfect


----------



## Ketidot

I like this shot. Couldn't find a bigger version of it.


----------



## Ketidot

platinum_girly said:


> On set of Gossip Girl July 27 2010:



OMG, I just saw these Ralph Lauren pants at Saks website and they cost USD 2999.99. On sale! Crazy


----------



## Deborah1986

_nice pics love her and penn together_


----------



## platinum_girly

Ketidot said:


> OMG, I just saw these Ralph Lauren pants at Saks website and they cost USD 2999.99. On sale! Crazy


 
Seriously?!


----------



## Ketidot

No kidding! The original price was 7500,00... Seems a "little" too much for denim pants...


----------



## KRISDEE

the Chanel overkill this upcoming season is great!!


----------



## KoobaBagLover

I guess plastic surgery is a big part of hollywood but I wonder what the boyfriends think about it. For Blake, obviously, her actor bf probably understands because it's the "business". But I could not imagine someone I'm dating getting new "assets" throughout the course of the relationship. I imagine how supportive (or shocked) Brian Austin Green may have been when his girly Megan Fox got new boobs, lips, and nose during their years together.

But I know, to each their own.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

KoobaBagLover said:


> I guess plastic surgery is a big part of hollywood but I wonder what the boyfriends think about it. For Blake, obviously, her actor bf probably understands because it's the "business". But I could not imagine someone I'm dating getting new "assets" throughout the course of the relationship. I imagine how supportive (or shocked) Brian Austin Green may have been when his girly Megan Fox got new boobs, lips, and nose during their years together.
> 
> But I know, to each their own.



Unless their SO were a part of the decision to get these upgrades?

I'm not saying they were but it kind of makes me curious as to what's going o behind closed doors.


----------



## Ketidot

A little more of Penn and Blake
















And Serena with Carter


----------



## Ketidot




----------



## Ketidot

If I am not mistaken this is from first episode of season 2. I loved the whole outfit and how the hair is done with those hair bands


----------



## Blackbirdie

Ketidot said:


> Funny pics with red umbrella (tha last one is so cute ):



I love them as a couple...so cute!


----------



## jennyx0

Blake is so gorgeous, I can't wait to watch her in season 4 of GG. And I love her pup! He's so cute..I'm always looking for him in pictures lol


----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## minababe

is that the chanel bag from the lilly allen campaign she is carrying at the airport??
does someone know the price? its soooo beautiful on her.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She is a goddess. NOT FAIR.

I Love that look w/ Carter. Those shoes are beautiful.


----------



## orinoco

^^ ITA with u again!!  she's got legs for DAYS.....


----------



## michtiu_888

I swear she's like the sexiest woman in Hollywood right now.


----------



## dyyong

platinum_girly said:


> Out in NYC July 13, 2010:



does anyone know who made the bag? TIA!


----------



## Nat

Please post your ID questions here: http://forum.purseblog.com/can-you-i-d/

Thanks!


----------



## Deborah1986

dyyong said:


> does anyone know who made the bag? TIA!


 
_Anthropologie bag_


----------



## Ketidot

Deborah1986 said:


>



Wow, I like that parka!


----------



## Ketidot




----------



## Ketidot

If I'm not mistaken, this one is from the set of GG


----------



## jennytalula

they are so cute together. I stopped watching GG during season 2 (it just became all too much for my nerves ), but I still love the fact they're a long time real life couple. I'm amazed at how long this relationsship is lasting, actually, what with the fame and their age and all.


----------



## sweetfacespout

So Penn is Blake's boyfriend? How come I didn't know!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ they've been dating for a well over a year if not 2


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I'm excited for GG. 

This girl is stunning, I'm putting her Vogue pictorial in my room for inspiration.


----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## Deborah1986

_
Gossip Girl star Blake Lively is reportedly threatening to quit the show.

According to Heat magazine, the actress has become tired with constant behind-the-scenes arguments and wants to kill off her character Serena Van Der Woodsen.

An unnamed source said: Blake has asked producers to kill off her character. Shes tired of working on the show. It was great at the beginning, but shes started to get bored of her storylines and all the petty fights on set.

Nearly all the cast members have had some kind of bust-up. Besides the fact that she gets to work with her boyfriend [Penn Badgley, who plays Dan Humphrey], Blake wants to leave.

Lively has reportedly asked for a dramatic exit and has made suggestions to the shows producers about how Serena could die._


----------



## purseprincess32

WOW really? She wants to make more movies and she has shot quite a few over the summer. You can't blame her for wating to leave the show.. GG is getting pretty boring and Blake is a talented girl and wants to do other things.


----------



## couture2387

She really is naturally gorgeous.  She doesn't have a bad picture.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I'm always put off when actors/actresses kind of are ungrateful for shows that put them on the map.

Ride out your contract, and THEN if you don't want to come back don't but don't try to end it before it's due because you dont like something.

That said, it's a rumor until it's true so who knows.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

californiaCRUSH said:


> *I'm always put off when actors/actresses kind of are ungrateful for shows that put them on the map.*
> 
> *Ride out your contract, and THEN if you don't want to come back don't but don't try to end it before it's due because you dont like something.*
> 
> That said, it's a rumor until it's true so who knows.


 
I completely agree... Plus if they kill of Serena the show will slowly start to die. And that means less Blair, and that makes me mad  
(I've always said they could kill off everyone from brooklyn and I'd be completely happy.... writers, are you listening? )


----------



## californiaCRUSH

PurseXaXholic said:


> I completely agree... Plus if they kill of Serena the show will slowly start to die. And that means less Blair, and that makes me mad
> (I've always said they could kill off everyone from brooklyn and I'd be completely happy.... writers, are you listening? )



Agreed.

I don't think that Vanessa or Dan add much to the show.


----------



## orinoco

PurseXaXholic said:


> I completely agree... Plus if they kill of Serena the show will slowly start to die. And that means less Blair, and that makes me mad
> (I've always said they could kill off everyone from brooklyn and I'd be completely happy.... writers, are you listening? )



MYGAWD u read my mind!!! Vanessa and Jenny needs to DIE!!:devil:


----------



## orinoco

Assuming that the rumours are true... how is she going to get her character killed off though? i realize that the tv series are not exactly like the books.. but that would be a pretty big change no?


----------



## Ketidot

PurseXaXholic said:


> I completely agree... Plus if they kill of Serena the show will slowly start to die. And that means less Blair, and that makes me mad



+1 to this. Even though Serena was not smart at all and made me mad in season 3 with her decisions and actions, the show won't be complete without her.... We'll see...


----------



## platinum_girly

On set of Gossip Girl August 10 2010:


----------



## jennytalula

I think it's just your typical rumour to attract more viewers.

And honestly, how long is she supposed to do this show? The story repeats itself over and over, Serena will soon have slept with every possible character on the show there is&#8230;

Hopefully she quits before it gets too old or even just bad, I don't want her to turn into the new Zach Braff (why oh why doesn't he stop doing Scrubs, it gets worse and worse).


----------



## platinum_girly

on the set of Gossip Girl in Central Park in NYC August 10,2010:


----------



## Ketidot

She's so devoted to Chanel bags! I wish I could be too


----------



## Ketidot




----------



## Ketidot

On the set of Private Lives of Pippa Lee:


----------



## Ketidot

Premiere of The Private Lives Of Pippa Lee at the Berlin Film Festival


----------



## sweetfacespout

jennytalula said:


> I think it's just your typical rumour to attract more viewers.
> 
> And honestly, how long is she supposed to do this show? The story repeats itself over and over, Serena will soon have slept with every possible character on the show there is


I completely agree, and Leighton herself has said that there aren't any fights on set? If they killed Serena off the show then that's it. Remember when Mischa Barton died on the OC and from that moment on the show was over. 

Serena really needs better storylines though. I found it so weird that she slept with Nate then left town because of Blair and then they're a couple again? Come on you don't do that he's the ex bf of your best friend, even though Blair's with Chuck.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

sweetfacespout said:


> I completely agree, and Leighton herself has said that there aren't any fights on set? If they killed Serena off the show then that's it. Remember when Mischa Barton died on the OC and from that moment on the show was over.
> 
> Serena really needs better storylines though. I found it so weird that she slept with Nate then left town because of Blair and then they're a couple again? Come on you don't do that he's the ex bf of your best friend, even though Blair's with Chuck.



Serena gets the worst storylines, they're so stupid.

I think GG needs a complete revamping.


----------



## flashy.stems

her hair is too messy in the premier pics.
two kinds of stripes (shirt and skirt)?!!? NO. just no.


----------



## *want it all*

What is up w/the disheveled hair pic?  Blake's hair is usually  whenever I see her.  Hairstylist =


----------



## platinum_girly

On set of Gossip Girl August 11 2010:


----------



## MarieG

Ketidot said:


>



OMG! Simply stunning!


----------



## Ketidot

Love this one. So cuuute


----------



## Deborah1986

_^^^ really cute pic !!_


----------



## Deborah1986

_Blake Lively is *not* leaving Gossip Girl, and thats coming straight from the mouth of GG creater, Josh Schwartz. Josh took to his twitter after the gossip came out, saying there was no truth in it whatsoever. _


----------



## purseprincess32

Well we all know the show would tank if Blake left since she is the most talented out of all the actresses on the show. Serena and the show needs to have more interesting storylines because it's becoming rather boring.


----------



## californiaCRUSH




----------



## flashy.stems

blue looks so fab on her.


----------



## minababe

ooo I love the blue dress!!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

The flawless, stunning, ethereal, gorgeous and goddess-like Blake Lively checks out the stunning pop phenom and also goddess-like rebel flower Rihanna during her Last Girl On Earth concert tour held at New York City&#8217;s Madison Square Garden on Thursday night.


----------



## orinoco

i gotta say... the gossip girl ppl did a good job casting her as serena van der woodsen.. she totally looks the part.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I wish we could see a full-length shot of that last outfit....


----------



## purseprincess32

Great blue dress. Blake always looks so well put together and with her accessories.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I just watched 'The Private Lives of Pippa Lee'. I think Blake did a good job, similar to Serena but a bit deeper of a character. Even aside from her, it was a good movie. Lots of great actors- Robin Wright, Alan Arkin, Winona & Keanu and Monica Belucci are also in it. I recommend it!


----------



## orinoco

^^ yeah? alrightey its on my list for this weekend


----------



## oliviap

californiaCRUSH said:


> The flawless, stunning, ethereal, gorgeous and goddess-like Blake Lively checks out the stunning pop phenom and also goddess-like rebel flower Rihanna during her Last Girl On Earth concert tour held at New York Citys Madison Square Garden on Thursday night.


 
do you think all this hair is natural ? it jst looks so long with no layers or shorter bits. its stunning if it is natural.


----------



## missgiannina

californiaCRUSH said:


> The flawless, stunning, ethereal, gorgeous and goddess-like Blake Lively checks out the stunning pop phenom and also goddess-like rebel flower Rihanna during her Last Girl On Earth concert tour held at New York Citys Madison Square Garden on Thursday night.



her hair is amazing ...i wonder what she uses


----------



## purplepinky

> Well we all know the show would tank if Blake left since she is the most talented out of all the actresses on the show. Serena and the show needs to have more interesting storylines because it's becoming rather boring.



I really disagree. I think she is a pretty weak actress actually and certainly not the best on the show. The way she always looks like she is chewing her bottom lip drives me crazy. I think Leighton Meester is a far better actress IMO.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

purplepinky said:


> I really disagree. I think she is a pretty weak actress actually and certainly not the best on the show. The way she always looks like she is chewing her bottom lip drives me crazy. I think Leighton Meester is a far better actress IMO.


 
I completely agree... and who wins all the awards?! <LEIGHTON!!>


----------



## californiaCRUSH

missgiannina said:


> her hair is amazing ...i wonder what she uses



She uses Kérastase products.


----------



## Ketidot

PurseXaXholic said:


> I wish we could see a full-length shot of that last outfit....



Here you go:












Maybe not the best shots to examine the whole outfit in detail, but better angle. And I love the shoes!!!


----------



## minababe

who is the woman witht the clutch???
she looks very strange but her face is really similar to blakes??  so weird!!


----------



## jennytalula

PurseXaXholic said:


> I completely agree... and who wins all the awards?! <LEIGHTON!!>



I really don't want to start a catfight who's better, but I must say Blake did a couple of great movies besides GG (_Pippa Lee_ is awesome and I'm sure _The Town_ will be as well), and what did Leighton do? A very bad CD. 

Sorry, I love both of them, but to say Blake is a bad actress is just wrong. She gets the worst storylines on GG and therefore can't do much about it, and Leighton - well her character on the show is just the best and most versatile.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^LOL, maybe that's my problem, I haven't seen any of Blakes other movies besides Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants  

Thanks for the full length shot... I liked that outfit until I saw the bubble-hem/bottom of the shorts. It's would only be flattering on someone like Blake.


----------



## Jeneen

MichelleAntonia said:


> I just watched 'The Private Lives of Pippa Lee'. I think Blake did a good job, similar to Serena but a bit deeper of a character. Even aside from her, it was a good movie. Lots of great actors- Robin Wright, Alan Arkin, Winona & Keanu and Monica Belucci are also in it. I recommend it!


 
I just saw it too and I really liked it. Blake was great to watch.


----------



## purseprincess32

I'm not trying to start anything both actresses are talented but I had heard of Blake from Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants before I started watching GG. Blake is naturally talented and her movies are pretty good.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Season 4 trailer.

http://ausiellofiles.ew.com/2010/08/16/first-look-gossip-girl-season-4-trailer/


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Thank you!! Ahh I'm so excited. Can't wait


----------



## ghall

purplepinky said:


> I really disagree. I think she is a pretty weak actress actually and certainly not the best on the show. The way she always looks like she is chewing her bottom lip drives me crazy. I think Leighton Meester is a far better actress IMO.


I completly agree. I think leighton is far more talented and better looking.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I don't know who's a better actress. I feel like it would be Leighton but honestly, they're both not playing very demanding characters. It's a little hard to tell.


----------



## Ketidot




----------



## MichelleAntonia

californiaCRUSH said:


> I don't know who's a better actress. I feel like it would be Leighton *but honestly, they're both not playing very demanding characters. It's a little hard to tell.*



ITA. It's a toss up in my opinion.


----------



## Deborah1986

_she looks great !!_


----------



## Deborah1986

_Love her outfit on set GG_


----------



## Dazzle

i like her style.she always looks sexy


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I like that turquoise butterfly necklace she's got on.


----------



## californiaCRUSH




----------



## californiaCRUSH




----------



## flashy.stems

omg i want that sweater with the lipstick!! tres cute.


----------



## Deborah1986

_great pictures so summer the yellow top !_


----------



## lightgreen22

whenever I think about skipping my run I think about having her legs
she is the epitome of California cool


----------



## Ketidot

californiaCRUSH said:


>



I  the necklace


----------



## Ketidot




----------



## Ketidot

Thanks for the Grazia article, *californiaCRUSH* !


----------



## californiaCRUSH




----------



## californiaCRUSH

Serena van der Woodsen: beautiful, glamorous, elegant young woman about town; fashionable and firm but fair ruler of Manhattan's young social elite; wooer of hearts and slayer of men with names like Trip van der Bilt; tabloid magnet and off-and-on dater of her off-and-on step-brother-and nothing even remotely like Blake Lively. For three seasons, Lively-owner of the most talked-about hair in television since the heady days of the early-Friends Jennifer Aniston shag-has played van der Woodsen on the CW's hit series Gossip Girl, guiding her through myriad breakups, scandals, falls from grace, and spirited comebacks amidst the show's hyperreal vision of misspent youth in uptown New York. Now as the series enters its fourth season, the plot for Serena has begun to further thicken. Will she return from her summer vacation in Paris as a new woman, or out to settle old scores? Will she get back together with Dan? Will Nate come calling once again? What will she wear? But just as the arc of Serena's sordid life on Gossip Girl has brought about new priorities, changes, and directions, so too has the trajectory of Lively's career away from the show signaled a shift in direction for the 23-year-old actress.

Born in Tarzana, California, and raised in Burbank, Lively grew up in a show-business family: Her father, Ernie, has had a long career as a character actor; her mother, Elaine, is a talent manager; and her older siblings Eric, Robyn, Jason, and Lori are all current or former actors. (Ed. note: Robyn memorably performed a now somewhat iconic rap in the '80s film Teen Witch.) Five years ago, at the age of just 17, she made her acting debut alongside Alexis Bledel, America Ferrera, and Amber Tamblyn in the sleeper hit The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants (2005), a film about a group of teenage girls who, as groups of teenage girls are wont to do in movies, pass around and each wear a pair of jeans that remarkably fits everyone over the course of one very special summer. Roles in little-seen movies such as Accepted (2006), Elvis and Anabelle (2007), as well as a Traveling Pants sequel (2008) followed.

Recently, though, Lively's work has taken on a decidedly more ambitious scope. She shared the title role with Robin Wright in last year's The Private Lives of Pippa Lee, Rebecca Miller's offbeat drama about a woman in the throes of a midlife crisis who recalls her youth as she sets off to rediscover who she is and what she wants (Lively played the younger version of the character). She also spent four months earlier this year in New Orleans playing the female lead in Green Lantern, Martin Campbell's reimagining of the masked comic-book superhero whose green ring confers its wearer with certain all-consuming powers. (As comic book aficionados know, there have been several Green Lanterns-the one in Lively's film is played by Ryan Reynolds.)

Perhaps the most radical role Lively has taken on yet comes in this month's heist thriller The Town. Directed by Ben Affleck and based on Chuck Hogan's novel Prince of Thieves, the film follows a crew of men from the blue-collar Boston neighborhood of Charlestown who conspire to rob a bank. The crew is headed up by Doug MacRay (Affleck), a local career criminal with strong ties to the neighborhood-so strong, in fact, that the neighborhood itself, its members bound together by an implicit code of silence, provides a sort of safe house for the men as the FBI pursues them. Things get more complicated when MacRay becomes infatuated with the bank manager (Rebecca Hall) he held at gunpoint during the heist. As his team sets off on a cat-and-mouse game with the FBI, he develops a difficult, if not entirely unrequited relationship with her that serves as the centerpiece of the film's dramatic tension. Lively plays MacRay's troubled ex-girlfriend, Krista, who couldn't be more un-Serena van der Woodsen-like as a hard-bitten but self-destructive 29-year-old single mother who deals drugs to get by and still harbors feelings for her disengaged, distracted former flame (although, at the rate she's going, Serena might get there eventually).

With a heavyweight cast rounded out by Jon Hamm, Jeremy Renner, and Chris Cooper, The Town represents a turning point for Lively: the opportunity to play a character role in a substantial film that, perhaps more than anything she has done thus far, has forced her to venture beyond her comfort zone-and preparing for it required Lively to go to some places that Serena van der Woodsen, even at her most desperate, would fear to tread. Affleck recently caught up with Lively as she flitted between the set of Gossip Girl and the couture-week fashion shows in Paris.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

BEN AFFLECK: Somebody told me that you're in Paris now. Is that true?

BLAKE LIVELY: Yeah, I'm in Paris!

AFFLECK: Are you liking it?

LIVELY: Oh, my gosh, it's so amazing here. It's couture fashion week, so it's been like a fairy-tale Paris experience.

AFFLECK: You don't have to tell me . . .

LIVELY: [laughs] Oh, my goodness . . . I have to leave on Saturday. I was in New Orleans for four months shooting Green Lantern, so it's a nice transition back to New York-you know, because of all the French influence.

AFFLECK: You've been to Paris before?

LIVELY: Yeah. I went to Paris for the first time with my brother when I was 15. He thought I should be more cultured, so he convinced my parents to let me out of school for a week and a half, but we ended up traveling around Europe for two months. We went to London-to Cambridge. We went to Cologne, Brussels, Rome, Florence . . . We stayed everywhere from hostels to nice hotels. Then we ran out of money, so we had to sneak all the way back to London on trains to take our flight back home. So it was a very different experience. [laughs]

AFFLECK: It sounds like a great experience.

LIVELY: It was. You know, running around in wet clothes when it was freezing outside and staying in these hostels . . . And, of course, I packed way too much. We were backpacking, and I had all of my fancy stuff. But it was fun being out on my own for the first time at 15. It was very different from going to fashion shows and wearing ball gowns. As wonderful as it is, I actually think I preferred doing it the other way.

AFFLECK: Is this the same brother I met?

LIVELY: Mm-hmm . . . Eric. He's the one who got me into acting.

AFFLECK: He got you into acting?

LIVELY: Yeah. When we were in Paris, every time we would stop to eat . . . This is a bold sentence for me, but I would dread eating, because every time we sat down for a meal he would start questioning me, saying, "What are you going to do for a living? What do you think you want to do?" He was just being a good big brother. Because of my interests he decided that I should be a film producer. I did not want to be an actor because my whole family did it-going into the family business was the last thing I wanted to do. But then about a year later he was running lines with his friend and he talked me into going to this audition. I just did the first one to be nice because he was always so great to me, but then I ended up going to a few more auditions. I didn't have an agent. I would just write down that I was with my brother's agency, and then the agency would get calls and say that they had no idea who I was. But after a few auditions I got The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants, which was my first job.

AFFLECK: That was a big hit movie, right? I mean, it was successful.

LIVELY: Well, I mean, yeah! It was on par with Avatar . . . I mean, for its time. [laughs] Avatar has exceeded it now.

AFFLECK: The blue traveling pants.

LIVELY: Yes, they were blue-and the characters were blue because they weren't with each other.

AFFLECK: But it was really successful. You did a sequel, The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants 2.

LIVELY: Yes, it was successful. It was an amazing first job. And all I had to do was miss finals at school? So I thought, "Well, this is great. I'll just try out acting and see if I like it." I missed my finals, I was away shooting for the summer, and I came back home. But rather than pursue acting, I decided that I wanted to finish out my senior year. I thought, I'll finish high school and then I'll hold off going to college for a year and just try it. But here I am still acting. Things worked out all right.

AFFLECK: So far, so good. You come from a whole acting family. Did you ever feel kind of down on it? I mean, I was a child actor, so I know there was a definite downside to it for me, although I started a bit younger than you did. It sounds like you had a pretty good experience, so maybe you didn't feel this way.

LIVELY: I have a big, close, loving family, and they're all from the South, but because so many of them are actors, everyone was very normal about it. It was just like any job to them. They always came home and talked about it around the dinner table the way any family talks about work, but it wasn't anything special. I think for a lot of people, acting becomes a lifestyle, especially when you're living in Los Angeles. But despite the fact that my family moved to L.A. and I grew up there-in Burbank, which is like a small town inside of a big city-I don't feel like I ever had any sort of Hollywood upbringing. So I don't remember there ever being a downside. There were only upsides. I got to travel and visit my family on set. I got to eat craft service. I actually think that was the reason I got into acting: the free food. I literally remember on my first job being like, "Yes! I get to have craft service every day!"

AFFLECK: Are your parents involved in your career? Are they supportive?

LIVELY: No. [deadpan] They disowned me.

AFFLECK: Well, there's a spectrum, right? I'm sure they were very involved when you were younger, and then you had to make some segue or transition away from that.

LIVELY: They were as involved in my life as any parents are in any person's life. It was always important to them when I was growing up. I didn't start acting until I was 16, but when I was a kid people always asked why I didn't act like the rest of my family, and they would say, "Well, she needs a childhood! We would never allow her to do that even if she wanted to."

AFFLECK: But they didn't stop you from pursuing your first job.

LIVELY: No. I got my first job when I was 16, but I didn't get another one until I was 17, after I was done with high school.

AFFLECK: We met when you came to do The Town, and when you turned up, I was a little taken aback. I was like, "How did you learn this Boston accent? How did you learn all of this stuff?" Which I thought was hard to get because I had been doing readings with all of these actresses in New York and L.A., and it was just hard to find the right person. You were by far the best, and when I asked you how you got everything down, it turned out that you had tried to work with this one dialect coach, and then tried another one, and then just started doing all of this incredibly thorough, diligent, independent research on your own-seeking out people who spoke the way your character does, seeking out people whose own life experiences you could draw upon. How did you get to the point where that became your approach? Because it's certainly nothing I ever did at any point in my twenties. Where does that instinct come from?

LIVELY: I don't know. I think it comes from the fact that I never really thought about acting as a child. It wasn't like, "This is the career that I want to pursue." So when I first started acting, I was more concerned with just being on a set and all of the woes of that, and I didn't really know it or understand it as a craft yet. When I saw my first movie, I was fine, but I thought, "Oh, my heavens. It's not about just standing there on my mark and saying these lines. I need to actually act." It was great to have my first opportunity be such a big role, but also not great because all of the
mistakes I made-the entire learning process was on the big screen for everyone to see. That's been something, movie by movie, that I've been able to grow and learn from-that I always need to work harder to be better because it's still a new craft for me.

AFFLECK: Did anyone help you learn that?

LIVELY: I just did it on my own. I've never worked with an acting coach, but my parents had acting classes and I grew up around them my whole life just because I didn't have a babysitter. I'm actually a very shy person-that's a big secret, so don't tell-but being in those classes pushed me to break out of that a little bit. It's like nature versus nurture: I'm naturally very shy, but I was brought up in a way where I had to get up and get out of that.

AFFLECK: I wouldn't really describe you as shy. That hasn't been my experience of you.

LIVELY: Well, I had to be bold with you! I had to be brave because this role was terrifying. But it was all smoke and mirrors because I read the script and I didn't know how I couldn't do it. I loved this character so much. I was a little selfish in wanting to do it because I also thought, Well, maybe I'm not the best person for this, but I really want it. I didn't know how to do a good Boston accent, so I went and got a dialect coach, and she was really good, but it was a real proper accent I was learning, and my character is from the projects. But she'd lived in Charlestown her whole life, and the kind of accent she would have had is very different from an across-the-board Boston accent. So one of my best friends, Jennifer, who is a hairdresser on Gossip Girl, is from Boston and she had her family come down to New York one weekend.

AFFLECK: Where are they from?

LIVELY: Dorchester-or Dorchestah, I should say.

AFFLECK: It's good to be represented on Gossip Girl.

LIVELY: Oh, she represents big-time. But it helped that I'd been around her for years. It gave me a foundation to not only do this character but also to try to capture something more complex about her. I had a greater appreciation for who she is. So anyway, I sat with Jennifer's family and had them each say things to me over and over. I was so embarrassed, but I heard what I needed to hear.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

AFFLECK: You also seemed to understand that it wasn't just about an accent necessarily, but a certain worldview.

LIVELY: Well, the accent you can always work on, but it was the heart of the character that I felt like I had to capture. You can look at her as a bad person, or you can look at her as a good person who has been put in certain circumstances and does what she needs to do to get by. But whereas in a story she might be considered the bad guy, I just don't believe that things are that simple in life. I think certain people are the way they are for certain reasons that we can't necessarily judge without knowing. So that's how I approached it.

AFFLECK: You brought a sense of complexity and nuance to the character that I felt was really important. And then I also found it impressive that even though your schedule on Gossip Girl was really tight, you made the time to come to Boston and do some firsthand research.

LIVELY: Well, I had to come to Boston because they told me, "Ben said you have to come to Boston if you want the part." [laughs]

AFFLECK: That's not true. They said I wasn't interested? Really?

LIVELY: Well, no. They just said, "Ben is not going to come to New York. You're too young for the part, but if you feel like you want to pursue this, you can take a train to Boston."

AFFLECK: And you did, which I thought was cool. You spent a lot of time with some of these girls from the real projects who showed you around and showed you their lives. You got into a whole world that I imagine is very different from Burbank-and probably very different from what you experienced on Traveling Pants. What was that like? Were you nervous? Were you excited?

LIVELY: For me this job was so great because it wasn't just about what I did onscreen-every day was a journey. It's interesting because as actors we're in a position where we can go and experience other peoples' lives a little bit-even if it's just a drop of what it is. So for me, personally, it was really amazing to experience something that's unlike anything I'd ever experienced. These girls were so kind to me. We just kind of hung out. They weren't excited about me being on Gossip Girl. They couldn't have cared less. They were actually kind of motherly-even though many of them were only 16 years old. They're hard as nails, but in a really wonderful, positive way. So we just hung out at their houses in the projects and they told me stories about their families and husbands and cousins who were bank robbers, and how this person ended up in jail and ratted on that person, and about the code of silence-which, for people who don't know, is a way certain criminals were able to avoid being arrested. There's this old-school idea of, it's not your problem, you stay out of it. These girls live in such a small world that there's a little bit of a time warp. It's contained in a lot of ways and the families are so close because they've lived together for generations. There's this really strong Irish blood there. It's like there's a sense of family with each other. Then, when I was talking to them about death . . . We were walking around one day and there was a baseball game going on in a park for this boy who was 16 and had just been murdered, and everybody was happy and celebrating him and wearing T-shirts with his name on them. I thought, "In my town, if something like this had happened, everybody would just be a disaster, and saying how tragic it is. People wouldn't be able to recover." But here it was more of a celebration of this boy's life. It wasn't that people weren't sad about it. They would just say, "It's something that happens and we need to be able to move on with life. We still have all these kids around us, and we still have to be parents and siblings for them." It was such an interesting thing for me to tap into, that mind-set.

AFFLECK: One of the girls you spent time with was the girlfriend of a guy who is in prison for armed robbery and who I based the main character on in a lot of ways. She told me that she was driving around in the car with you through the projects and she would see a friend of hers on the street and she would be like, "I got Hollywood in my car!"

LIVELY: [laughs] Oh, god. She was amazing. That's true.

AFFLECK: A lot of the people you based the character on came to the set to watch you work.

LIVELY: Well, you hired them as extras!

AFFLECK: But they approved of what you were doing-they liked it.

LIVELY: They liked it, but I was scared. I really didn't want to fail them. They would come in between takes and direct me. [laughs] They'd give me syllable readings.

AFFLECK: I know. I had to be like, "You know what guys? Thank you, but . . ."

LIVELY: They only did that a couple of times. They would come up and say, "You're doing great, but it's Chaahhlstown, not Charlestown."

AFFLECK: You know, before we did The Town, I wasn't superfamiliar with everything you'd done.

LIVELY: You weren't?

AFFLECK: Well, I was a fan of yours, but I didn't have the full, in-depth familiarity. But then I got to see The Private Lives of Pippa Lee on DVD, and I just thought all of the acting in that film was great. It was directed by Rebecca Miller, and she's super-heavy-duty. What was she like to work with?

IVELY: Oh, gosh. She's such an incredible woman. She's one of the most interesting people I've ever met. The script was really wild. It was entirely hers, because she wrote the book that the film was based on, and she'd worked with the story for so many years. The movie is a woman's story, and it contains all these vignettes and interactions that she has experienced throughout her life, but it's told in such a different way. I said to Rebecca, "The script is great, but it's a little wild. How do you expect people to connect to something that's so out there at times?" And she said, "Most people's version of reality is two people sitting in a room, and it's bare, and they're sitting there, and it's simple and they're just having a conversation. But to me that's not reality at all. When I'm sitting in a room, talking, there are all of these things going on in my head. There are all these thoughts and emotions and bubbles and colors." She said, "This isn't a story about anybody except for this one woman, and that's what's happening in her mind. To me, that's reality."

AFFLECK: See, if I were a real director, I would have said something informed and brilliant like that. I was just like, "I don't know. Come on, let's shoot." So I was basically right to feel insecure.

LIVELY: [laughs] I don't know if you should have felt insecure, but I would call Rebecca between scenes on our film and say, "Ben's telling me to do this thing, but he's so wrong."

AFFLECK: I remember one scene we shot that was really important. It was a scene with you and Jon Hamm in this bar. It meant a lot to me-I had really been anticipating it. You had the Pippa Lee premiere that night and you really wanted to be there. It was important to you. So you said to me, "Listen, I would like to be able to go to this thing. Do you think we'll get done in time?" And I said, "Yeah, we're going to be able to get you out. The scene is only going to take six hours to shoot." We got to the middle of the six hours and we hadn't even gotten your coverage done-it was clear that you weren't going to make it. But instead of complaining or being upset, you stayed, and were there, committed to getting the scene right. I thought that revealed a lot about who you are as an actress and the kind of focus and attention you have. I think there's a tension in those choices between the work that you have to do, and the things that will make that work better-in my experience anyway. And as you get more successful, the tension only gets greater as you're pulled in all of these different directions. How do you anticipate navigating that tension?

LIVELY: I love what I do. I love my work. So, you know, of course I wanted to be at the premiere, but I had a job to do, and so I had to be on the set in Boston and be a part of it. At the end of the day, a premiere is a premiere. It's not somebody living or dying. So for me, this other stuff-well, the perks-is not the reason I do the job. Couture fashion week, getting to meet Karl Lagerfeld and John Galliano and Christian Louboutin is so exciting. It's like being a little girl and looking at these designers saying, "Can you imagine one day seeing all of those ball gowns?" But at the end of the day I wouldn't be there without my job. There are a few things in life that matter above all else: your family, your friends, your loved ones. But everything else comes and goes-especially in this business where everything is so of the moment.

AFFLECK: Is there anyone whose career you admire?

LIVELY: People always ask me that and I always answer with men. Which is not to say that there aren't incredible women in this business, but I feel like men are still given much better opportunities. I feel like there are so many people I admire for so many reasons that I can't look at one person's life and say, "I want that life." I want to make my own history.

AFFLECK: I always have to remind myself how young you are. You were 3 when Good Will Hunting [1997] came out.

LIVELY: [laughs] Not quite.

AFFLECK: And you've never even seen it. That felt good to me.

LIVELY: You were in Good Will Hunting?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

AFFLECK: But you have your head on pretty straight. You and I had to do a sex scene on the first day of shooting, and you were very poised and comfortable about it-more mature than some of the crew members.

LIVELY: Well, I have a big family and no one ever treated me like a child. They always treated me like an adult, like an equal. But with acting, I think half of it is just acting confident. We stand on these red carpets and pose in these dresses, but we're all only so confident. It doesn't mean we think we're great looking or anything. It's all a façade. But the sex scene was really awkward. It was my first day, so thank you for that.

AFFLECK: You're welcome.

LIVELY: I guess it was good to break the ice. [laughs]

AFFLECK: So before you got to Paris, you were down in New Orleans doing Green Lantern, which is a big Hollywood superhero movie. You're playing the secretary of the Air Force or something?

LIVELY: Secretary? I own the company! I play a fighter pilot. Are you intimidated now?

AFFLECK: So you're playing a much older character-a person with a lot of responsibility in regards to airplanes and that kind of stuff.

LIVELY: Did you see Pearl Harbor [2001]? My character has the same kind of position as the lead character in that.

AFFLECK: [laughs] Funnily enough, that doesn't bring anything to mind. I must have blacked that out. So who's more attractive: Jon Hamm or Ryan Reynolds?

LIVELY: Pete Postlethwaite.

AFFLECK: See, that's the quote that's going to get pulled out and be in bold letters above the interview. So when people read it, they get to this part of the conversation and they say, "Well, that was just ********." [Lively laughs] I do have to say though, Pete Postlethwaite is an attractive guy. He is fabulous. And Green Lantern sounds pretty good.

LIVELY: Oh, my gosh. Martin Campbell, our director, has been incredible. He's one of the hardest-working people I've ever met. He spent a lot of time working with us, trying to create the main story line between these two people so there is something you can connect with in the middle of everything else. This is sounding not so interesting anymore, the way I'm talking about it . . . Things blow up.

AFFLECK: So how old are you really?

LIVELY: I'm 23.

AFFLECK: You're 23. When you look at the future and the choices you're going to make, do you think at all about how you want to approach them?

LIVELY: I look at anything in life like as long as you do what you believe in, then it's going to work out. Because even if other people don't like what you're doing, you're happy because you did what you believed in.

AFFLECK: Well, that was the last question. I didn't get to some others I wanted to ask you, like, "Which day did you find yourself most impressed by me?"

LIVELY: Or am I happy that you don't wear cashmere turtlenecks anymore.

AFFLECK: Oh, Jesus Christ. I don't know what pictures you're looking at. How about: Would you work with me again? When your price is too expensive, can I hire you for scale? I want you to say it now so it's in a magazine.

LIVELY: Oh, gosh. You're so tacky! I told you already that I'd never work with you again. Jason Bourne maybe.

AFFLECK: Do you remember when you and I had worked together for months and we were wandering around in Boston and at one point I just randomly pointed to a place and said, "Matt Damon lived there." And you turned to me and were like, "What? You know Jason Bourne?" [Lively laughs]

LIVELY: Of course I'll work with you again.

AFFLECK: I'm going to introduce you to Jason Bourne so that you'll be grateful.

LIVELY: I'm already grateful.

AFFLECK: Now stop trolling the Internet looking for pictures of me and critiquing my wardrobe. Before I went to do this interview somebody said, "Blake is a fashion darling." All of us can't be fashion darlings, Blake.

LIVELY: Well, people like you make me fashionable, because if there is no wrong there can be no right.

AFFLECK: You've gotten so much more *****y since we wrapped the film.

LIVELY: But I think you have to say that I'm charming at the end of the interview. I think that's the rule.

AFFLECK: You're very charming.

LIVELY: Actually, I think they usually like to end these interviews on a funny note.

AFFLECK: I'm not sure that I said anything funny. Maybe you did.

LIVELY: Maybe they'll just have someone else redo the interview.

AFFLECK: Okay, then. I'm going to let you go. I can hear the Gossip Girl people banging on your trailer door because you're holding up the whole production doing this interview. This is how you get a bad reputation: You stay on the phone doing interviews.

LIVELY: I'm actually not in a trailer. I'm in a hotel room with no air conditioning. It's very special.

AFFLECK: That's the charm of Europe. What can I say?

LIVELY: That's going to be the quote right there: "Ben Affleck says things don't work well in Europe."

http://www.interviewmagazine.com/film/blake-lively/3/


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Love the pics!! THanks for posting!


----------



## orinoco

^^ she sounds witty with a good head on her shoulders. 

how does she look so effortlessly chic in every picture!?!?


----------



## Ketidot

^^ Thanks for the article. Didn't have a chance to read it yet, but will do tonight.

But I don't really like the photos, she looks so photoshop'ed. On some pics, if they were alone, I think I wouldn't even recognize her... 

Like this one:  http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/1545/14142152.jpg
or this http://img841.imageshack.us/img841/2184/21999081.jpg


----------



## Ketidot

Same pics from yesterday, but little bit different angles (I personally love examining the outfit from different angles  ):












No actual outfit, but a cute doggy


----------



## Ketidot




----------



## Ms.parker123

I wish I could read the whole interview but too much for my eyes. She looks hawt in the photoshoot tho. lol


----------



## ghall

that was a great interveiw! very funny. i love ben affleck.
Thanks for posting!


----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## BudgetBeauty

> AFFLECK: And you've never even seen it. That felt good to me.
> 
> LIVELY: You were in Good Will Hunting?



I actually loled. Very cute interview.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Ketidot said:


>



I'm obsessed with this look.

It's all so random, and nothing I'd ever combine together myself but somehow it works.


----------



## Tangerine

Stoppin for the doggies I see. I always do that too


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I'm not sure I like how they're changing her style on GG...


----------



## Ketidot

Casual Blake. I guess on GG set.


----------



## minababe

what season is on air in the usa? season 3 ?
In germany we had the last episode of season two yesterday. bye bye gossip girl called it.


----------



## YSoLovely

minababe said:


> what season is on air in the usa? season 3 ?
> In germany we had the last episode of season two yesterday. bye bye gossip girl called it.



I saw it too. 

In the US, season 3 is already a wrap and season 4 is about to begin in September.


----------



## Ejm1059

Ketidot said:


> Same pics from yesterday, but little bit different angles (I personally love examining the outfit from different angles  ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No actual outfit, but a cute doggy


 
I have those shoes except they are more camel skin colored  She looks cute!


----------



## Ketidot

^ I like those shoes. They are cute


----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## minababe

YSoLovely said:


> I saw it too.
> 
> In the US, season 3 is already a wrap and season 4 is about to begin in September.



thanks
What are we supposed to do on sunday morning now?


----------



## trueshoelove2

Is there a full length shot of that first orange-y dress?  It looks gorgeous!


----------



## roxys

I really loved her outfits in the first season... I don't really like where they are going this season. The orange dress does look lovely tho..


----------



## Ketidot

trueshoelove2 said:


> Is there a full length shot of that first orange-y dress?  It looks gorgeous!


----------



## Taupy

Another very pretty Gossip Girl...she always looks so elegant.

Don't you think Nicole Fox (one of Amercica's Next Topmodel winners) looks similar?


----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## jennyx0

LMAO I loved that episode (photo on the bottom left hand corner). They are super cute best friends on GG (when they're not fighting)!


----------



## Ketidot

Taupy said:


> Another very pretty Gossip Girl...she always looks so elegant.
> 
> Don't you think Nicole Fox (one of Amercica's Next Topmodel winners) looks similar?



I see this girl for the first time and I don't know how she usually looks, but in this photo she does resemble Blake a lot.


----------



## Ketidot




----------



## Ketidot

the sunglasses!


----------



## Deborah1986

_she looks great i want so bad the T&C sunglasses !!!!!_


----------



## roxys

Ketidot said:


> I see this girl for the first time and I don't know how she usually looks, but in this photo she does resemble Blake a lot.



She really does look a lot like Blake!


----------



## Ketidot

The cute couple:






Beautiful actresses:





And some new angles of season 4 premiere (love the trouser outfit with a chapeau!):


----------



## roxys

Wonder whats in the Chanel bag?


----------



## Ms.parker123

I like the wavy hair on her better than the straight-part in the middle haristyle.


----------



## Deborah1986

*Episode 1 season 4*


----------



## Deborah1986

*episode 2 season 4*


----------



## Nymf

what brand are these sunnies? thanks!


Ketidot said:


> the sunglasses!


----------



## Deborah1986

Nymf said:


> what brand are these sunnies? thanks!


 
_Tifanny&Co _


----------



## roxys

she has really nice skin


----------



## Avril

Wow I want these T&Co sunnies!!!







As always, Blake looks stunning - actually she could wear anything and still look good!


----------



## Luluguinnessgal

She is gorgeous!


----------



## Ketidot

Old pics, but haven't been posted before


----------



## ghall

how cute! he's holding her bag!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ lol - i was thinking the same thing


----------



## flashy.stems

^ thats so not cute!! hahaha. diva. jk


----------



## candypants1100

i looove that cape she's wearing.


----------



## YSoLovely

On Set























Just what excactly is "Serena" doing with that outfit. I mean it's practically all Boobs 

Blake's outfit is cute though.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I love her hair pulled back.


----------



## lostnexposed

why do they never know how to cover up her boobs on the show?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Is it me or is GG fashion getting more and more outrageous?


----------



## orinoco

wow is her profile perfect or what?  

not a big fan of the all black outfit... too boobish for me... but LOVE the other one! very flattering yet looks effortless.


----------



## Ketidot

YSoLovely said:


>



OMG , that's too much even for Serena I think! 



californiaCRUSH said:


> I love her hair pulled back.



Yeah! Just thought the same! Especially on this photo (not looking at the crazy cleavage ): 





YSoLovely said:


>


----------



## Ketidot

I this look!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I feel like they realize that a lot of Serena's storylines are stupid so they're like "Here's a distraction! Everyone look at her boobs!"


----------



## Deborah1986

_ I don't like her outfit with her boobs _


----------



## talldrnkofwater

her boobs look really fake in that black outfit.


----------



## bisousx

I love the boob outfit! lol


----------



## canyongirl

She's gorgeous but I can't stand her fake boobs (especially when they're all hanging out like that).  She looks so much prettier when she's not falling out of her clothes.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

^ Iagree. I like her more natural.


----------



## Ketidot

californiaCRUSH said:


> I feel like they realize that a lot of Serena's storylines are stupid so they're like "Here's a distraction! Everyone look at her boobs!"



Ha ha!!! You may be absolutely right about that!!! :lolots:


----------



## Dazzle

she is gorgeous,i love her style


----------



## Ketidot

This photo was posted before, but here you can see the shoes too. I'm not the fan of them though


----------



## Ketidot

On set of GG


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I am not too fond her fashion. She has a rockin' bod but for whatever reason her clothes seem too small sometimes.

Her legs and rack are to die for.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I kindof like that hoodie. Looks comfy.


----------



## flashy.stems

serena has def been playing up the boobs since third season. looks like she'll take it to the next level this time around.


----------



## Andyfan071

They're not doing her any favors by showing her breasts on television. Especially when she has them on display at practically every event she attends. It's completely tacky and inappropriate.


----------



## lesasue86

Nice pic on the set of GG


----------



## Ketidot

A photoshoot from British Marie Claire


----------



## Ketidot




----------



## Ketidot

I personally love the above photos. All of them! They are so natural and soft... 

BTW, here's the full-size pic of the yellow hoodie outfit


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Ketidot said:


> A photoshoot from British Marie Claire


 
Love these pics from the British Marie Claire photoshoot, she looks amazing!!


----------



## Avril

I love her lil doggy!


----------



## Megs

Those Marie Claire photos are STUNNING!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Her pup is the cutest.

I"m not a fan of the open mouth pose on the cover.


----------



## Ketidot




----------



## missgiannina

Ketidot said:


>



effortlessly pretty!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Oh that bag


----------



## Deborah1986

_Gossip girl fashion Paris !!!!! can't wait _

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guDVMIu0ods&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Deborah1986

_fashion night out_


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is no Leighton.


----------



## aclineo

she's so naturally pretty she doesn't even NEED makeup! i also love how she transitions from gossip girl glamour to california casual and still looks equally fabulous both ways!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I like that dress on her.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

It's weird to me how much Anna has taken Blake under her wing.


----------



## orinoco

^ yeah, i noticed that too... what's up with that? also she's been spotted rubbing shoulders with a lot of the fashion elite, i.e karl lagerfeld etc...


----------



## PurseXaXholic

BudgetBeauty said:


> It's weird to me how much Anna has taken Blake under her wing.


 
I also thought it was weird................. 

Blake looks beautiful though


----------



## jennyx0

aclineo said:


> she's so naturally pretty she doesn't even NEED makeup! i also love how she transitions from gossip girl glamour to california casual and still looks equally fabulous both ways!



Same! She makes EVERYTHING look so good...


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Maybe she's trying to revamp Vogue by trying to make Blake thenew it girl?


----------



## venetiakim

californiaCRUSH said:


> Maybe she's trying to revamp Vogue by trying to make Blake thenew it girl?


maybe... I was weird for me too!


----------



## lliloveit

Yellow Marchesa (?) dress is gooorgeous on Blake! 

I think designers are just taking notice just how beautiful this girl is while still managing to look down to earth.
If I were a designer I'd keep her close and wrap her with my designs so the world takes notice of her and my dress/designs.

She's a gorgeous girl and tall to boot so it's not a surprise that the fashion world is welcoming her with open arms.
... either that or she has some really great connections in the fashion world


----------



## Ketidot

The black&yellow Marchesa dress is fabulous! And looks perfect on Blake!


----------



## Ketidot

Oh! I was inattentive. The dress is yellow-black-blue! Love it even more!


----------



## Deborah1986

_NEW on set_


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I like the shoes.


----------



## jennyx0

lliloveit said:


> Yellow Marchesa (?) dress is gooorgeous on Blake!
> 
> I think designers are just taking notice just how beautiful this girl is while still managing to look down to earth.
> If I were a designer I'd keep her close and wrap her with my designs so the world takes notice of her and my dress/designs.
> 
> She's a gorgeous girl and tall to boot so it's not a surprise that the fashion world is welcoming her with open arms.
> ... either that or she has some really great connections in the fashion world



I agree. Such a lucky girl. I envy her


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Deborah1986 said:


> _NEW on set_


 
Love the whole look..she looks amazing!!


----------



## Ketidot

I'm not the fan of the dress itself. However the whole outfit with the blazer and the necklace looks great!


----------



## poptarts

She looks amazing in those Marie Claire photos (then again she looks great pretty much all the time..)! Can someone help ID the black lace dress she wore in the shoot please? TIA


----------



## Swanky

Please ask identification questions in our ID Forum


----------



## poptarts

Oh yes, slipped my mind. Sorry about that. Thanks Swanky


----------



## Swanky




----------



## BudgetBeauty

orinoco said:


> ^ yeah, i noticed that too... what's up with that? also she's been spotted rubbing shoulders with a lot of the fashion elite, i.e karl lagerfeld etc...


 
I saw pics of her arm and arm with Karl. He was even smiling, imagine that!  I guess she's the new 'It' girl.


----------



## Deborah1986

_Karl Lagerfeld's Chanel Dinner_


----------



## jennyx0

Ketidot said:


> Oh! I was inattentive. The dress is yellow-black-blue! Love it even more!



I didn't even notice Ashley Tisdale until I saw another photo on Tumblr. Wow


----------



## milodrinker

^ LOL. I went back to look and it's really Ashley Tisdale. I thought it was a reporter or something!


----------



## lostnexposed

jennyx0 said:


> I didn't even notice Ashley Tisdale until I saw another photo on Tumblr. Wow



no offense to ashley tisdale fans but it's hard to notice ashley when she's standing next to someone like Blake.


----------



## minababe

I don't think so

it's just the point of view.

I like them both.
But I saw the pics of them at first in the ashley tisdale thread. the first person I noticed was ashley not blake. I had to look twice to notice who is the tall girl next to ashley.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

lostnexposed said:


> no offense to ashley tisdale fans but it's hard to notice ashley when she's standing next to someone like Blake.



That wouldn't offend her fans, that would offend ashley.  



minababe said:


> I don't think so
> 
> it's just the point of view.
> 
> I like them both.
> But I saw the pics of them at first in the ashley tisdale thread. the first person I noticed was ashley not blake. I had to look twice to notice who is the tall girl next to ashley.


 
Same with me-- when you come to a thread of a certain person, you are looking specifically for that person. I noticed ashely first as well because I was looking for Ashley.


----------



## jennyx0

^I actually only noticed it was her because it had her name underneath, and I was like _where??  _And then I came back here to look for more photos, lol. My eyes went straight to Blake, but Ashley is cute too.


----------



## Ketidot

Blake speaks on Serena's adventures:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDjxU-rBuJY&feature=player_embedded

PS. Can't wait for the premiere....


----------



## Ketidot

At the opening of Chanel Soho boutique (OMG the dress is beautiful!!!)


----------



## Ketidot

At Toronto film Festival:

Wow! I  this chanel dress!!!


----------



## milodrinker

^ love the blue dress!


----------



## Jahpson

her stylist does great work


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Ketidot said:


> At the opening of Chanel Soho boutique (OMG the dress is beautiful!!!)


 


Ketidot said:


> At Toronto film Festival:
> 
> Wow! I  this chanel dress!!!


 
Love these, she looks AMAZING!!!!!!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I love that dress in the pic w/ Karl


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I love the last two dresses, although that frilliness on the red one is a teensy bit too much for me. Doesn't ruin the dress though.

How was Karl go about choosing an 'it' girl, I wonder?


----------



## inwhiterooms

Her hair is always so beautiful


----------



## purplepinky

> her stylist does great work



Last I read she didn't have one. She said she likes to be in charge of picking out her own outfits. Does she have a stylist now?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I think she looks amazing at the premiere of the Town in Toronto.

The reds are amazing on her.


----------



## Purses-R-my-Life

does anyone know the name of this purse 

images.cwtv.com/images/c/photo-gallery/gossip-girl/00586920144.jpg


----------



## Jahpson

purplepinky said:


> Last I read she didn't have one. She said she likes to be in charge of picking out her own outfits. Does she have a stylist now?



she doesn't have a stylist? yeah right

so she does her own hair and makeup too right? lol


----------



## Purses-R-my-Life

some one please answer my question


----------



## sally.m

Purses-R-my-Life said:


> some one please answer my question


 
Prehaps you should ask in the ID thread, not here.


Blake is just stunning, So very natural. If i was forced to date a woman, i think it would be her!!!


----------



## minababe

Purses-R-my-Life said:


> some one please answer my question



could be YSL


----------



## purplepinky

> she doesn't have a stylist? yeah right
> 
> so she does her own hair and makeup too right? lol



Lol, I know right? She did a few interviews claiming she didn't though. I can't imagine she's out picking all these outfits, or better yet, has access to the gowns or dresses she does without a stylist.


----------



## Vero_21

I think is Fendi Peekaboo Snake Skin Tote.


----------



## Ketidot

Vero_21 said:


> I think is Fendi Peekaboo Snake Skin Tote.



Yep! The purse is Fendi


----------



## Ketidot

Love the second and the last one. I personally adore those simple casual looks on her like the last one, IMO they look most sexy and relaxed...


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I can't handle it. PHENOMENAL.

SOmeone said on another side, that first black dress looks like it was made for her body.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I just started watching Gossip Girl, love Blake! So cute and has great style!
This show is addicting!


----------



## Tangerine

californiaCRUSH said:


> I can't handle it. PHENOMENAL.
> 
> *SOmeone said on another side, that first black dress looks like it was made for her body.*



Yeah def. I love it.


----------



## purplepinky

The second photo of her outfit at Regis and Kelly is TO DIE!! I don't know who made that fabulous top or skirt, but they are just fabulous.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Ketidot said:


> I think she can even wear a garbage bag, and still she would manage to look amazing. I love her style!!!


----------



## Deborah1986

_i watched the episode from paris 
Love love it serena looks amazing can't wait till episode 2





_


----------



## jennyx0

^That pink dress and black jumper looked amazing on her! Looking for a black jumper now........


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I'm going to see The Town tonight, I've heard good things.


----------



## *want it all*

^ Hope it's good...yes, I think the reviews have _generally _been favorable.


----------



## intheevent

She was sooo good in the town. I knew she would be tho


----------



## Deborah1986

_ Pearson International Airport, 15 September 2010














With NADAL !!_


----------



## Deborah1986

_The town _


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Too much bronzer @ the airport!!


----------



## noon

aaah she always looks great! I don't know if it has been mentioned in the thread and I just didn't notice, but how tall is Blake?


----------



## YSoLovely

^^She's pretty tall, I think. About 5'9 - 5'10 maybe?


----------



## pinklipgloss33

I love that pink Georges Chakra dress she wore on Gossip Girl!  So pretty!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Oh God, I didn't even notice the bronzer overload until now. Yikes.


----------



## Brina

The pics with Rafael Nadal are so cute! 

And she has such a great body in that black dress, whoa!


----------



## aclineo

Blake Lively and Her Favorite Designer Handbags ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_Movq_nVyY


----------



## aclineo

awwww... blake and rafa look so cute together! :0)


----------



## BudgetBeauty

I saw The Town last night, and Blake is seriously in it for 5 minutes max. I honestly couldn't understand a single word she was saying because of her fake Boston accent. I'm from Boston, too! I like Blake's style, but she's not talented at all.

It's weird to me that she was doing a gigantic amount of press for this movie when the other actress, Rebecca Hall, is in 90% of the movie (and really good in it), hasn't been seen outside of premieres. I guess it's because Blake is the more popular of the two.


----------



## jennyx0

Blake and Sam Page filming for GG:


----------



## BudgetBeauty

^^ Gorgeous dress! I love the draping, the lace, the color, everything.


----------



## ghall

i am SOOO envious of her body!


----------



## xlovely

Serious girl crush on her in that navy lace gorgeous dress!


----------



## MarieG

She looks amazing! 

I think her body has just gotten better and better and is pretty much perfection now! I want her trainer, nutritionist and beauty therapist!


----------



## orinoco

that dress is magnificent!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Count me in on loving that dress!!


----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## lostnexposed

^^ooh..i wonder what's going on in that episode


----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## Deborah1986

_love them so cute_


----------



## minababe

so cute. they are still together !


----------



## californiaCRUSH

That dress is beautiful on her.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I really like that outfit for serena!


----------



## Deborah1986

_*4.03 episode stills  *_


----------



## ghall

i just saw The Town last night. she did a really good job as a drug addicted drug muling- slutty single mom


----------



## olialm1

^I thought she was alright, but I expected her to get more screen time. Her Boston accent made me cringe!


----------



## ghall

Really? I tought it was pretty good. But I'm no expert.
She had very little screen time. I was expecting more!


----------



## coutureddd

blake @ the late show with david letterman














& filming gossip girl in NYC


----------



## Deborah1986

_she looks great !! ^^_


----------



## Brina

*Tiffany & Co. Spring 2011 Eyewear*



> Enjoying an evening out on the town, Blake Lively was on-hand for the Spring 2011 Eyewear collection launch at Tiffany & Co. in New York City on Thursday (September 30). The "Gossip Girl" beauty checked out the high-end brand's latest offerings while clad in Elie Saab and mingling with company employees.


----------



## kittenslingerie

^She looks great in that dress!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Plain black pumps would've looked better with that dress.


----------



## Jahpson

a lighter and a match would have worked for that dress. fug


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

I like the dress...the shoes are gross though AND she has toe-overhang.


----------



## minababe

I can't find the pic of her and penn where they look to each other while they play billiard. I saw it in her thread can someone post it again?
it was just so cute !!


----------



## Brina

*Filming Gossip Girl in East Village*



> Blake Lively filmed 'Gossip Girl' in the East Village this afternoon, October 1, 2010. She playfully signaled to photographers to stay quiet.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I'm not crazy about the dress, but she looks good.


----------



## jennyx0

How can someone look so cute, gorgeous, pretty and sexy all in one and make it look so effortless!??!?!!!


----------



## purplepinky

^^Because she has a team of people who are hired to make it look that way


----------



## Jahpson

She is really warming up to me, Love her in that blue dress.


----------



## Jahpson

Ketidot said:


>



would you call that color coral or peach?


----------



## Brina

I would call it peach, Jahpson! Coral is mpre pinkish to me 

Blake is such a cute and sexy girl!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Jahpson said:


> would you call that color coral or peach?



I'd say Peach.


----------



## Ketidot

Jahpson said:


> would you call that color coral or peach?



http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod42300023&parentId=cat256011 -- this is the dress from the same collection and obviously made from the same fabric. They call it coral


----------



## Ketidot




----------



## PurseXaXholic

^that last dress looked GREAT on her!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

The fashion seems to be getting more and more outrageous on GG.


----------



## Brina

Yes they should wear more casual clothes!


----------



## LovesYSL

I love those pictures of her from Terry Richardson's blog, I think they're the prettiest I've ever seen of her. I'm general not a huge Blake fan but I'm super envious of all the Chanel she gets to wear.


----------



## minababe

she was sooo good on the town. I just saw it. really great job!
does anyone know the sentence about the rabbit she said to the fbi agent at the bar? the advice her mother gave her ??
I can't remember the exactly sentence. (+ heard it only in german  )


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^ "You gotta chase the rabbit if you want the tail."


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Brina said:


> Yes they should wear more casual clothes!




ITA! As beautiful as the gowns are, they lose their luster quite dramatically when they're worn in every.single.scene.! I miss Serena wearing Ralph Lauren riding styles, sweaters, boots, etc. The constant, over the top extravagance is getting a tad tiresome...


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Her boobs look non existant in the gold dress.


----------



## orinoco

californiaCRUSH said:


> Her boobs look non existant in the gold dress.



i know right? weird considering how 'out there' they usually are


----------



## minababe

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^ "You gotta chase the rabbit if you want the tail."



thanks a lot !!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^no problem!


----------



## Deborah1986

_allure october






out & about_


----------



## bisousx

The Allure cover looks very 90's...


----------



## jennyx0

californiaCRUSH said:


> Her boobs look non existant in the gold dress.



Wasn't that from season 1? I think she got a boob job. A very, very good one


----------



## minababe

of course she did a boob job. I can't believe some people don't believe that^^
it looks great on her defently, they match her body perfectly but they are 100 % made. no doubt.


----------



## Megs

minababe said:


> of course she did a boob job. I can't believe some people don't believe that^^
> it looks great on her defently, they match her body perfectly but they are 100 % made. no doubt.



If she got a boob job, it is by far the most amazing one I have ever seen


----------



## Blackbirdie

Deborah1986 said:


>



I love that she is taking pictures of a rotti...I'm kinda partial to rotties


----------



## Ketidot

Rotties are the best!!!


----------



## queennadine

Megs said:


> If she got a boob job, it is by far the most amazing one I have ever seen



I agree! We need to find out who her doctor is!


----------



## mockinglee

I'm not convinced she had a boob job. I don't remember her being flat in that Traveling Pants movie. Here's a photo from 2005, when she was about 17 or 18. Her boobs look about the same size, unless we're insinuating she had surgery while still a minor. I think her wardrobe people are miracle workers with double-sided tape.






Plastic or not, I can't help but like this girl. She seems so free of pretentiousness. She'd be a cool chick to hang out with.


----------



## orinoco

^ can't see the pic?


----------



## michtiu_888

I still believe its a boob job! It defies gravity!


----------



## mockinglee

Whoops, sorry. Here's one from a different angle, but at the same event:







She's what, like 23?? They SHOULD still be perky.


----------



## jennyx0

mockinglee said:


> Plastic or not, I can't help but like this girl. She seems so free of pretentiousness. She'd be a cool chick to hang out with.



I don't care if she's had plastic surgery. If she did though, I'd love to know who her doctor is  she seems so fun and I agree with you. I can't help but like her too!


----------



## Brina

Here are some pics where you can see that she looks like if she got breast implants

http://www.gossone.com/showbiz-news/blake-lively-breast-implants-before-and-after-photo

There is also an old pic where her breasts look much smaller.


----------



## Lilian0222

I am not sure about her boobs ,because she had big boobs in the first sisterhood movie and Elvis and Anabella.
By the way ,I think she is a stunningly beautiful girl


----------



## kittenslingerie

Blake has a great boob job, I personally see nothing wrong with that. Its her body.


----------



## *Lo

Fake or not, her body is fab


----------



## xlovely

I don't know about a boob job, but she's had her nose done for sure.


----------



## Tangerine

*Lo said:


> Fake or not, her body is fab




This. I can never hate on a little self improvement. She (or anyone else for that matter) doesn't have the obligation to uphold some principle of staying 'natural'... whatever natural means.


----------



## kittenslingerie

tangerine said:


> this. I can never hate on a little self improvement. She (or anyone else for that matter) doesn't have the obligation to uphold some principle of staying 'natural'... Whatever natural means.



amen!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Fab body n too young for surgery.....


----------



## Deborah1986

_What She´s Wearing

Ralph Lauren Black Label Elodie Shearling Cape
Catherine Malandrino Pointelle Chain Dress
Malini Murjani Gold Mesh Hobo
CO-OP Barneys New York Peaked Top Ankle Boots in Brown_


----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## californiaCRUSH

That cape is absolutely to die for.


----------



## Brina

Does anyone know about her workout routine? She has such a great body!


----------



## jennyx0

Brina said:


> Does anyone know about her workout routine? She has such a great body!



Blake has said she doesn't work out and is slim naturally: http://www.glamour.com/health-fitness/blogs/shape-up/2009/07/blake-lively-eats-burritos-and.html

but she's been working on getting in shape for her upcoming role in Green Lantern: http://thecelebritycafe.com/feature/blake-livelys-workout-regime-05-10-2010


----------



## Deborah1986

_Blake Lively strikes a pose before presenting the award for Most Anticipated Movie during Spike TVs Scream 2010&#8243; Awards at LAs Greek Theatre on Saturday (October 16).

The 23-year-old Gossip Girl actress presented the award to her co-star Ryan Reynolds for their upcoming superhero movie, Green Lantern.

Blake wore a beige body suit, beige long silk skirt, caramel leather harness, crystal and pearl insect brooch, and natural studded leather and metal sandals  all from Lanvins Spring/Summer 2011 collection. Amazing since the fashion show was less than a month ago!_


----------



## purplepinky

^^NOt a fan of this look at all and the makeup is doing her no favours.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

^ Agreed. This is one of the first times I'm not stunned by her.


----------



## purseprincess32

I agree not a fan of this look on Blake with the slick back hair too severe and that dress.


----------



## mjlover1977

Hands down, best hair ever - so full, so cool, so not trying too hard (and me being so jealous!)


----------



## Brina

Thank you *jennyx0*! I've just read that she goes to the gym 4-5 times a week and does 1 hour cardio and then 1 hour strength training with pilates/yoga/weights.


----------



## Deborah1986

_LAX



















leaving a photoshoot











_


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

Those last pics are great, Deborah! Thanks!


----------



## Deborah1986

_^^ Youre welcome ! love her !_


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I like her look leaving the photoshoot.


----------



## inyourmind

jennyx0 said:


> Blake has said she doesn't work out and is slim naturally: http://www.glamour.com/health-fitness/blogs/shape-up/2009/07/blake-lively-eats-burritos-and.html



She must do _something_. Even walking her dog. She's naturally thin, not naturally toned. 

I love her outfit at the airport. I wish I wasn't such a bum when flying so I could pull something like that off!


----------



## minababe

inyourmind said:


> She must do _something_. Even walking her dog. She's naturally thin, not naturally toned.
> 
> I love her outfit at the airport. I wish I wasn't such a bum when flying so I could pull something like that off!



I agree. 
I think there is no one in hollywood who doesn't do something for the body.
she eats very healthy that means not very much and does some workout with her personal trainer at the gym. that's just normal in hollywood.


----------



## Ketidot

Sorry if any reposts...


----------



## Ketidot

BTW, I may be the only one, but I do like her outfit posted here: http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/blake-lively-216455-79.html#post16905229

She somewhat looks like an amazon to me


----------



## Deborah1986

_Vertu Smartphone Launch Party  _


----------



## minababe

stunning as usual.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Beautiful. In the picture with Seal she kind of looks like Heidi.


----------



## candypants1100

ok this might sound kind of weird but i love her smile lines. i hope she never fills them in.


----------



## xlovely

Ketidot said:


> BTW, I may be the only one, but I do like her outfit posted here: http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/blake-lively-216455-79.html#post16905229
> 
> She somewhat looks like an amazon to me



You're not the only one, I like it too, she looks gorgeously ethereal!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

candypants1100 said:


> ok this might sound kind of weird but i love her smile lines. i hope she never fills them in.



I totally agree. It shows she loves life and loves to laugh! That's how a human face is supposed to look.


----------



## Cari284

Screen caps from the latest episode


----------



## Cari284

Two more screen caps


----------



## Cari284

Sorry if there's any reposts!


----------



## Cari284

More..


----------



## Cari284

Enlarged


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Gorgeous.


----------



## flashy.stems

she's so stunning. she looks way better this season. too bad everyone is out to get her xd


----------



## roxys

She's so beautiful


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is obviously not an unattractive person. But the girl in the bed on her right blows her out of the water IMO.


----------



## Ketidot

xlovely said:


> You're not the only one, I like it too, she looks gorgeously ethereal!







californiaCRUSH said:


> I totally agree. It shows she loves life and loves to laugh! That's how a human face is supposed to look.



And they really suit her well!



BagOuttaHell said:


> She is obviously not an unattractive person. But the girl in the bed on her right blows her out of the water IMO.



I would say that depends on taste and on what you like more in people's appearance. They are absolutely different for me and I like them both in a different way.


----------



## minababe

BagOuttaHell said:


> She is obviously not an unattractive person. But the girl in the bed on her right blows her out of the water IMO.



leighton is a pretty girl but thats all. brown hair, brown eyes, round face and short is nothing special. blake has something special. she has a great taste in fashion, amazing body and a aura that seems to fascinate hollywood and around the world.
just my opinion


----------



## Avril

Blake and Penn broke up 

http://popwatch.ew.com/2010/10/27/gossip-girl-blake-lively-penn-badgley-break-up/



> Spotted: Dark clouds hovering over Manhattan as Lonely Boy and S go their separate ways. Cue the sounds of dexterous teens and twentysomethings texting away: OMG Blake and Penn broke up! Le sigh, PopWatchers. If these two can&#8217;t make it, is there any hope for us mortals?
> 
> Reps for both Blake Lively and Penn Badgley confirmed to People that the couple has ended their nearly three-year relationship in September (See: Happier times). Will Blake Lively cover up her signature cleavage in mourning? They&#8217;re both young, attractive, and rich, so sure, they&#8217;ll bounce back, but doesn&#8217;t an extra little piece of you die inside at the thought that Gossip Girl may never be the same? (A rep for The CW declined to comment.) Dan and Serena haven&#8217;t been dating since season two &#8212; and are technically step-siblings &#8212; but there&#8217;s always been a spark there (heck, we even said they belong together!), most likely due to their off-screen chemistry. And life seems to imitate art for Badgley, who recently admitted that he&#8217;s &#8220;not friends&#8221; with other cast members like Ed Westwick, which makes his on-screen disdain for Chuck that much more believable. Maybe someone needs to get over their Hemingway Complex? For now, their characters are on opposite ends of Manhattan (which likely means filming less scenes together); Serena&#8217;s at Columbia (when she makes it to class on time), embarking on a quasi-relationship with her professor Colin (Sam Page), while Dan is downtown at NYU figuring out his relationship status with Vanessa, writing, and hiding his true feelings for Nate.
> 
> With a supporting role in this fall&#8217;s The Town, Lively is becoming the series most sought-after star. (Badgley also appeared on the big-screen this fall, in a minimal, yet sweet role alongside Emma Stone in Easy A). If things begin to get awkward, do you think she&#8217;ll request script changes, or &#8212; gasp &#8212; a Marissa Cooper-style fate to get out of the show altogether? (Love her or hate her, but The O.C. was never the same). Odds are they&#8217;ll both keep it professional, but it&#8217;s got to be a little uncomfortable having to work with your ex right after a break-up.
> 
> Will this make you view Gossip Girl differently, PopWatchers? Did you like Blake and Penn, or are you more of a champion of Ed and Jessica? Today&#8217;s news also got us thinking about our favorite co-stars who are also off-screen couples, like Adam (Peter Krause) and Sarah (Lauren Graham) on Parenthood and Dexter (Michael C. Hall) and Deb (Jennifer Carpenter) on Dexter. Do off-screen relationships make for better on-screen chemistry? Who will take over for Blake and Penn as primetime&#8217;s greatest duo? Preferably a pair with last names for first names, of course.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

minababe said:


> leighton is a pretty girl but thats all. brown hair, brown eyes, round face and short is nothing special. blake has something special. she has a great taste in fashion, amazing body and a aura that seems to fascinate hollywood and around the world.
> just my opinion



I get what you're saying but I'm going to have to agree with *Ketidot*, it's all a matter of opinion.

I think both girls are beautiful, and they're very different looking but the way you phrased your description of leighton is a bit insulting. It's almost like because she's not an amazon with blonde hair she's not attractive?

I do agree Blake is beautiful and she definitely has something special about her, but I do not think Leighton is as homely as your description makes it sound.


----------



## purplepinky

> get what you're saying but I'm going to have to agree with Ketidot, it's all a matter of opinion.
> 
> I think both girls are beautiful, and they're very different looking but the way you phrased your description of leighton is a bit insulting. It's almost like because she's not an Amazon with blonde hair she's not attractive?
> 
> I do agree Blake is beautiful and she definitely has something special about her, but I do not think Leighton is as homely as your description makes it sound.



Well said and I totally agree. And I think Leighton has some beautiful attributes in her face. One of them being that she doesn't look like she's chewing it when she talks   which I happen to think Blake looks like constantly.


----------



## xlovely

They're both gorgeous. Blake looks like a Barbie doll, while Leighton looks like a porcelain doll!


----------



## uhkiwi

Avril said:


> Blake and Penn broke up
> 
> http://popwatch.ew.com/2010/10/27/gossip-girl-blake-lively-penn-badgley-break-up/



sad news!!! they always looked sweet together.


----------



## *want it all*

That's really too bad about Penn and Blake.  They've always kept the relationship to themselves--not up for discussion, yet you could see the affection they shared for each other via candids, vacation photos, etc.  Reportedly, they're still very much friends though.  At least they broke up on amicable terms.


----------



## Lilian0222

I am always amazed how beautiful she is .I def think she looks so much more beautiful out of GG ! 
Plus I think she looks so much better with less make-up or w/o it


----------



## Lilian0222

BagOuttaHell said:


> She is obviously not an unattractive person. But the girl in the bed on her right blows her out of the water IMO.


 Different taste! I think Blake is more beautiful!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

xlovely said:


> They're both gorgeous. Blake looks like a Barbie doll, while Leighton looks like a porcelain doll!


 
So true! LOL


----------



## mockinglee

xlovely said:


> They're both gorgeous. Blake looks like a Barbie doll, while Leighton looks like a porcelain doll!



Haha....I love this description. It's perfect.

I don't see why finding one girl pretty means another one isn't. They are both gorgeous women. They are not in a beauty pageant. It's not a competition. And you certainly don't need to put down another girl.
/gets off soapbox


----------



## ghall

mockinglee said:


> Haha....I love this description. It's perfect.
> 
> I don't see why finding one girl pretty means another one isn't. They are both gorgeous women. They are not in a beauty pageant. It's not a competition. And you certainly don't need to put down another girl.
> /gets off soapbox


Agreed mock!
However i have a soft spot for leighton. I think she's beautiful.


----------



## Avril

I agree - both Blake and Leighton are gorgeous, fabulous women!


----------



## mjlover1977

minababe said:


> leighton is a pretty girl but thats all. brown hair, brown eyes, round face and short is nothing special. blake has something special. she has a great taste in fashion, amazing body and a aura that seems to fascinate hollywood and around the world.
> just my opinion



and the hair - for me she just has the coolest hair ...


----------



## kirsten

ghall said:


> Agreed mock!
> However i have a soft spot for leighton. I think she's beautiful.


 
Same here.


----------



## ghall

^^ i was just in the leighton thread. and i think both girls are attractive 
but blake is fun, sexy, typical cali girl.
leighton looks classy. classic and beautiful  i don't consider blake beautiful. 
not to mention leighton can get away being blonde or brunette- i don't think black would look good as a brunette at all!


----------



## mockinglee

^We'll find out soon! She's a brunette in Green Lantern.


----------



## roxys

I heard she's dating Ryan Gosling?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I think she looks hot and sultry as a brunette.


----------



## Brina

I don't know if these were posted before:

*UK Marie Claire October 2010*


----------



## Sass

The pic of her in the black lace is stunning


----------



## minababe

on these pics she looks soooo beautiful wow !
she looks like she has a nice personality. I love that.
and her puppy is amazing. sooo cute!


----------



## purseprincess32

Her puppy is so cute and Blake is a pretty girl. She and Ryan Gosling would make an interesting couple too. Too bad that She and Penn broke up they were really cute together.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Haha Penny is a super model.


----------



## Ketidot

Loooove the look with the camel coat!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

That camel coat is beautiful.


----------



## jennytalula

I think both Blake and Leighton are breathtakingly beautiful. I don't see why I'd have to choose whom I prefer, I choose both!


----------



## Winterbaby

Really great pics!! 
Love the camel coat and the preppy look - what purse is that she's holding?


----------



## purplepinky

Anyone know anything about the STUNNING blue necklace she wore for a good part of last nights GG episode??


----------



## minababe

Ketidot said:


> Loooove the look with the camel coat!



wow. I want the bag !! does anyone the brand?


----------



## mockinglee

I really love that burgundy striped blazer. The bag is Be&D.


----------



## Winterbaby

Where is her blazer from?
Its really awesome!


----------



## Mallhaciel

i have to saw - wasn't a blake lively fan - nor am i fond of her acting skills

BUT i love that she's got such a great fashion sense


----------



## MichelleAntonia

purplepinky said:


> Anyone know anything about the STUNNING blue necklace she wore for a good part of last nights GG episode??




I don't know but I took notice of it too!


----------



## Deborah1986

_on set november 1 with penn_


----------



## Ketidot

jennytalula said:


> I think both Blake and Leighton are breathtakingly beautiful. I don't see why I'd have to choose whom I prefer, I choose both!



+1 



minababe said:


> wow. I want the bag !! does anyone the brand?



the purse is Be&D


----------



## Ketidot




----------



## Swanky

Just a reminder to post all identification questions in our Can You ID This Forum please!!


----------



## Brina

Oh, Blake also has the Ugg Bailey Button in chestnut! I think I want to have them too


----------



## minababe

Ketidot said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> the purse is Be&D



I've never heard the brand before. is it expensive?


----------



## Brina

*minababe*, yes it's expensive, around $800-$1100 for the bags.


----------



## mockinglee

Winterbaby said:


> Where is her blazer from?
> Its really awesome!



It's Boy by Band of Outsiders.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

That's an interesting outfit ..


----------



## *want it all*

I really like that v-neck black sweater, but I have no idea why it's paired w/those bottoms.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I can't even really tell what the bottoms are, but I agree, I like the top


----------



## Ketidot

don't understand this outfit though


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I like the skirt but the belt and top are all wrong.


----------



## Ketidot




----------



## californiaCRUSH

I hope these candids mean she finally chose Dan.


----------



## Deborah1986

californiaCRUSH said:


> I hope these candids mean she finally chose Dan.


 
_i hope so too but lily & rufus are married?_


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Deborah1986 said:


> _i hope so too but lily & rufus are married?_



I know but the way GG runs .. that doesn't matter haha.


----------



## Deborah1986

californiaCRUSH said:


> I know but the way GG runs .. that doesn't matter haha.


 
_that's true hahah everyone is hooking up _


----------



## bisousx

californiaCRUSH said:


> I hope these candids mean she finally chose Dan.



Well.. she's got those Uggs on, so they can't be filming...


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^They were filming... just not her feet.
And Chuck was in the scene too.... Dan was walking her from the door to Chuck's Limo.


----------



## Ketidot

Deborah1986 said:


> _i hope so too but lily & rufus are married?_



I'm not a specialist in these things, but does it really matter if they are married if Dan and Serena aren't really natural siblings? Or it still matters on some ethical side?


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Ketidot said:


> I'm not a specialist in these things, but does it really matter if they are married if Dan and Serena aren't really natural siblings? Or it still matters on some ethical side?



I think it would be an ethical issue if Dan and Serena were raised together from the time they were children and actually LIVED together. Then it would be creepy

Dan and Serena's parents in the show didn't get married until they were in the last years of high school, and even after the marriage they never lived under the same roof. Dan still lived in the Brooklyn apartment, I believe.


----------



## bisousx

PurseXaXholic said:


> ^They were filming... just not her feet.
> And Chuck was in the scene too.... Dan was walking her from the door to Chuck's Limo.



ahh. Thanks


----------



## Deborah1986

JCinwrppingppr said:


> *I think it would be an ethical issue* if Dan and Serena were raised together from the time they were children and actually LIVED together. Then it would be creepy
> 
> Dan and Serena's parents in the show didn't get married until they were in the last years of high school, and even after the marriage they never lived under the same roof. Dan still lived in the Brooklyn apartment, I believe.


 
_yes that's what i mean  that's so weird_


----------



## *want it all*

That gray plaid coat is fabulous!!!!!!!!


----------



## kymmie

Well, it they already had sex -- so what is to stop them now!



Ketidot said:


> I'm not a specialist in these things, but does it really matter if they are married if Dan and Serena aren't really natural siblings? Or it still matters on some ethical side?


----------



## Ketidot




----------



## Ketidot

The coated version of previously posted outfit. Love the coat!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

You can see her bra........Through her dress. 
I mean, you'd think they'd test it out so that wouldn't happen, but, oh well. Happens to the best of us.


----------



## MarieG

She's sooooo beautiful!


----------



## lilatheflirt

The dress is lovely! The undergarments showing? Not so much.


----------



## minababe

Loooove the short black dress !! she looks amazing!
the white bra isn't great but I think we can only see some parts of it because of the flashing lights of the cameras.


----------



## jennyx0

So jealous of her gorgeous figure!!!


----------



## BabyDollChic

She looks stunning in that black dress!


----------



## Jahpson

she has the most unique name. I keep passing this thread thinking that its about a male actor! lol


----------



## Avril

For once, not a fan of the outfit with the bra showing   Usually Blake can do no wrong but hopefully it's a once-off!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I love what she was wearing on Monday's ep of GG


----------



## Jahpson

the beige coat is gorge


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I don't like the black outfit


----------



## purseprincess32

Not liking that black dress with her bra showing through. But that carmel/beige coat is really lovely.


----------



## Lilian0222

Jahpson said:


> she has the most unique name. I keep passing this thread thinking that its about a male actor! lol


 She has the coolest name ever.
Her family name is unique.
She looks so gorgeous at CFDA


----------



## xikry5talix

Jahpson said:


> she has the most unique name. I keep passing this thread thinking that its about a male actor! lol



This is true. Love her name! So different..


----------



## roxys

Ketidot said:


>



not liking this look. =X


----------



## hugable

^me too.  Not a good look for her.


----------



## hugable

Oops wrong thread.  :shame:  NVM


----------



## demode

*Blake Lively attends the launch of Lorraine Schwartz's "2BHAPPY" jewelry collection at Lavo NYC on November 22, 2010*










*Dress: Versace Spring 2011 RTW Fringe Bustier Dress 
*Shoes: Christian Louboutin Amber Sandals


----------



## noon

I think the dress cuts at a very awkward length. It would have looked better if it was shorter and maybe even in a different colour.


----------



## minababe

the dress is too long and too tight at her breasts. her hair is too strict back and the middle parting doesn't suit her face ..
what's wrong blake? ^^


----------



## kittenslingerie

Not liking the slicked back hair on Blake, almost makes her look like SJP.


----------



## Jahpson

she should have brought out her eyes more. But love the color of her dress! and always the figure is to die for.

WTF @ her bangles and shoes!


----------



## Brina

I don't like that dress on her at all!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

minababe said:


> the dress is too long and too tight at her breasts. her hair is too strict back and the middle parting doesn't suit her face ..
> what's wrong blake? ^^





Jahpson said:


> she should have brought out her eyes more. But love the color of her dress! and always the figure is to die for.
> 
> WTF @ her bangles and shoes!



ITA with all the above. Blake is a gorgeous girl. If I had hair like hers I would never slick it back like that!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Those earrings are gorgeous.


----------



## Awwgeez

I love her dress, the color is gorgeous, I do agree that it is too tight on her breast, but other than that, I think she looks stunning.


----------



## missgiannina

i like the jewelry and the shoes....the dress and the hairstyle is fug


----------



## supervixen123

Agreed, the colour of the dress washes her out a bit.

She's looking thinner...


----------



## wis3ly

http://omg.yahoo.com/blogs/thefamous/blake-lively-bought-40-pairs-of-shoes-at-a-sample-sale/101?nc

OMG!!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

wis3ly said:


> http://omg.yahoo.com/blogs/thefamous/blake-lively-bought-40-pairs-of-shoes-at-a-sample-sale/101?nc
> 
> OMG!!



She needs to come here and do a MEGA-reveal!  40 pairs??? of Louboutins??


----------



## keychain

Brina said:


> I don't like that dress on her at all!



Me neither.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Oh wow .. 40 pairs. That's nuts. Some people don't have that many pairs in their closet.


----------



## Cheryl24

That's nice that she bought some for sisters and friends.  Lucky ladies!


----------



## babiigurltiffie

40 pairs... speechless..


----------



## Ketidot

Green Lantern trailer, you can see some dark haired Blake there:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbBeLKqVH4s&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Ketidot




----------



## Ketidot

Love the color and style of the tights (looks like burgundy to me) and that beautiful jacket!


----------



## demode

love this Matthew Williamson's jacket!!!
BTW 40 pairs of Louboutin...I WANT THEM!!!


----------



## Deborah1986

Brina said:


> I don't like that dress on her at all!


 
_true ..._


----------



## noon

40 pairs!!


----------



## Deborah1986

_Leave some for the rest of us! Gossip Girl star Blake Lively walked out of a recent invite-only Christian Louboutin sample sale in New York with gird yourself more than FORTY pairs of shoes.

I have sisters, so Im getting gifts for them and for friends, Lively told WWD. Of course, I got quite a few for myself, too.

We hope she has a spacious closet_


----------



## californiaCRUSH

That jacket is beautiful.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I hope I don't wear the same size shoes as her!!


----------



## lostnexposed

Duh ladies...she got some of those shoes for me cause we're like BFFs. hahaha...I wish! but somebody really needs to tell her to join TPF and do a reveal


----------



## californiaCRUSH

lostnexposed said:


> Duh ladies...she got some of those shoes for me cause we're like BFFs. hahaha...I wish! but somebody really needs to tell her to join TPF and do a reveal



Imagine? She got a pair of all the lovely ladies who frequent this thread.


----------



## Ketidot

I think it's a gorgeous outfit!  the coat and the bag!!!


----------



## hazeltt

^Chuck's face! ahh


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

ooooh Serena is holding her passport in those shots....wonder what the gang is up to next week on the show!!!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Her face is so rough in these.


----------



## Ketidot

^ yeah, she looks tense in these pics.

^^ I didn't notice the passport at first sight! Wonder what GG is holding for us


----------



## coutureholic

Sorry if this was stated long long ago (still trying to find if it has been answered in past posts), but does anyone know where this coat is from?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

That coat is beautiful.


----------



## Ketidot

coutureholic said:


> Sorry if this was stated long long ago (still trying to find if it has been answered in past posts), but does anyone know where this coat is from?



It's Adam Double Breasted Embroidered Collar Car Coat. However it seems to be sold out, not sure though.


----------



## Ketidot

Great brown sweater!


----------



## Ketidot

I know we have seen this outfit before, but I really like the side view


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Is that a necklace or part of the sweater? Either way, I love it.


----------



## Ketidot

I think the necklace is a separate piece. Looks like something Dannijo would make, however haven't seen it on their website, so maybe somebody else


----------



## Ketidot




----------



## xikry5talix

Cute scarf! Does anyone know where it is from?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks great. Love her bag.


----------



## sweetfacespout

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Deborah1986

_*on set *i love her_


----------



## bisousx

super cute hat! and scarf in the first pic. I like how she wears tights in different colors.. I never think to wear anything but black tights


----------



## Ketidot

Ketidot said:


>



I guess the scarf is Burberry. The bag is Gucci. I like the bag though I don't think I could wear such style, it looks boho to me and you have to be able to wear such things right  At least me


----------



## Ketidot

Not the fan of the dress, but the louboutins look great on her!


----------



## Jeneen

oooh love that green dress and brown and black chanel!

on gofugyourself, they call her "Boobs Legsly" which CRACKSMEUP!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Love those thin hoops, and how great the dress and her eyes look together.

The Chanel is nice too.


----------



## purseprincess32

I like her in that green dress.


----------



## Jahpson

are these all candid photos or is she on set?


----------



## Jahpson

Ketidot said:


> I think it's a gorgeous outfit!  the coat and the bag!!!



that coat gives me life! lol


----------



## viadolorosa

Sorry, but does anyone else think its odd that five years ago if you look at pics of her she has absolutely no style and now she acts like a fashionista?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^That's what happens when the "right" people in fashion take an interest in your rising star.


----------



## Tangerine

Ehhh... I think that no matter what some elitists may want to insist, style isn't something you are 'born' with. Its not some sacred talent or big serious, mysterious ability like a psychic mind or something

You can learn it and get practiced in it. Or grow into it. Or just grow up and change your tastes, and end up looking better than you did before. Either that, or you stay the same, and fashion changes around you.... makes you stylish at SOME point by default! LOL! It happens.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Tangerine said:


> Ehhh... I think that no matter what some elitists may want to insist, style isn't something you are 'born' with. Its not some sacred talent or big serious, mysterious ability like a psychic mind or something
> 
> You can learn it and get practiced in it. Or grow into it. Or just grow up and change your tastes, and end up looking better than you did before. Either that, or you stay the same, and fashion changes around you.... makes you stylish at SOME point by default! LOL! It happens.



This. Plus, 5 years ago, Blake was still in high school. I don't know very many people in high school who were "true" fashionistas. IMO it takes getting out there in the real world to develop a sense of style.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

michelleantonia said:


> ^that's what happens when the "right" people in fashion take an interest in your rising star.


 
+1


----------



## californiaCRUSH

JCinwrppingppr said:


> This. Plus, 5 years ago, Blake was still in high school. I don't know very many people in high school who were "true" fashionistas. IMO it takes getting out there in the real world to develop a sense of style.



Agreed.

I do'nt consider myself a fashionista by any means, but I'm SO much more into fashion now that I graduated college vs 5 years ago when I was a hs junior.


----------



## purplepinky

Plus, the girl is dressed in some of the BEST clothes around on Gossip Girl like 6 months out of the year. She is learning from some of the best. You'd have to be a stuff study to not pick any of that up!!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

purplepinky said:


> Plus, the girl is dressed in some of the BEST clothes around on Gossip Girl like 6 months out of the year. She is learning from some of the best. You'd have to be a stuff study to not pick any of that up!!



Very very true. Sigh, to have her opportunities.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

purplepinky said:


> Plus, the girl is dressed in some of the BEST clothes around on Gossip Girl like 6 months out of the year. She is learning from some of the best. You'd have to be a stuff study to not pick any of that up!!



Blake totally has the best wardrobe on the show, too!  

Blair and Vanessa are too overdone. Juliet's not bad though!


----------



## purplepinky

^^ Agreed!! Juliet's is cute too.


----------



## jennytalula

Tangerine said:


> Ehhh... I think that no matter what some elitists may want to insist, style isn't something you are 'born' with. Its not some sacred talent or big serious, mysterious ability like a psychic mind or something
> 
> You can learn it and get practiced in it. Or grow into it. Or just grow up and change your tastes, and end up looking better than you did before. Either that, or you stay the same, and fashion changes around you.... makes you stylish at SOME point by default! LOL! It happens.



So true. And show me the Highschool girl that dresses impeccably and even if there was one, I wouldn't find that too normal At that age, there should be more important things than being a fashionista but maybe that's just me. Blake now has the money and the job to dress like she does, and it suits her just fine


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^ita


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I like Katie Cassidy, and I like how they dress Juliet, but I HATE the character.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

viadolorosa said:


> Sorry, but does anyone else think its odd that five years ago if you look at pics of her she has absolutely no style and now she acts like a fashionista?


 
Not only is her bank account much bigger five years later (and she can afford high fashions now), but it's probably helped her exponentially to work on a show that has such great stylists.


----------



## Jahpson

viadolorosa said:


> Sorry, but does anyone else think its odd that five years ago if you look at pics of her she has absolutely no style and now she acts like a fashionista?



right. two words: Mischa Barton

don't let this be your future Blake!


----------



## viadolorosa

JCinwrppingppr said:


> This. Plus, 5 years ago, Blake was still in high school. I don't know very many people in high school who were "true" fashionistas. IMO it takes getting out there in the real world to develop a sense of style.



I think SJP had a fashion sense before she was a super star whereas Blake clearly had none. Blake's interest in high fashion is not sincere IMO whereas SJP's or Olsens' clearly is.


----------



## viadolorosa

purplepinky said:


> Plus, the girl is dressed in some of the BEST clothes around on Gossip Girl like 6 months out of the year. She is learning from some of the best. You'd have to be a stuff study to not pick any of that up!!



I don't think the fact she is basically copying her character makes up for it (if anything that makes it worse and makes her seem even more insincere and unoriginal). Does Keanu wear a black trench coat around when filming the matrix...


----------



## viadolorosa

jennytalula said:


> So true. And show me the Highschool girl that dresses impeccably and even if there was one, I wouldn't find that too normal At that age, there should be more important things than being a fashionista but maybe that's just me. Blake now has the money and the job to dress like she does, and it suits her just fine



She was making movies and would show up at premieres in jeans and a tank top... She wasn't a high schooler like a girl working at Forever 21 is a highschooler...


----------



## wildcherry21

I like Serena's style on GG but I personally think Blake's style is a mess!  Blake doesn't realy follow fashion etiquette and doesn't understand that you cannot show T and legs without looking trashy.  Good thing she has a hot body, that's how she can pull off her clothes.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Blake dresses very fashionably now, good for her! I personally could care less what she wore a year or 5 yrs ago.


----------



## jennytalula

viadolorosa said:


> She was making movies and would show up at premieres in jeans and a tank top... She wasn't a high schooler like a girl working at Forever 21 is a highschooler...



Ok I get it, but what exactly is your point? It's not like Blake Lively is _the style icon of all time_. She is a very beautiful person that seems to enjoy fashion  like millions of other girls, famous or not. I don't get why you feel the need to rain on her parade that much.

And believe you me, SJP has not looked that fashionable in the 80s ( though I don't think anyone did back then, the 80s were just bad ) and the Olsen twins did not have anything to do at all except looking pretty since they were born.


----------



## bisousx

jennytalula said:


> Ok I get it, but what exactly is your point? It's not like Blake Lively is _the style icon of all time_. She is a very beautiful person that seems to enjoy fashion  like millions of other girls, famous or not. I don't get why you feel the need to rain on her parade that much.
> 
> And believe you me, SJP has not looked that fashionable in the 80s ( though I don't think anyone did back then, the 80s were just bad ) and the Olsen twins did not have anything to do at all except looking pretty since they were born.



ITA - I was never a SJP worshipper myself. Never found her style appealing on SATC. And I like a lot of the Olsens' outfits but they don't sing to me like Blake's.. I could care less if it's contrived, she is just fab


----------



## Jahpson

SJP's style is still a mess. She only looks good when her stylist are handling the clothes. see premieres and charity events.


----------



## chantel

viadolorosa said:


> Sorry, but does anyone else think its odd that five years ago if you look at pics of her she has absolutely no style and now she acts like a fashionista?



Like some already said, you don't born with style (like some people say) just like SJP totally didn't! And in Blake's defense, I'm same age as she is and I certainly didn't have any sense of style 5 years ago let alone before that. And many people don't find they style even that young as Blake has (started to).


----------



## Tangerine

jennytalula said:


> Ok I get it, but what exactly is your point? It's not like Blake Lively is _the style icon of all time_. She is a very beautiful person that seems to enjoy fashion  like millions of other girls, famous or not. I don't get why you feel the need to rain on her parade that much.
> 
> And believe you me, SJP has not looked that fashionable in the 80s ( though I don't think anyone did back then, the 80s were just bad ) and the Olsen twins did not have anything to do at all except looking pretty since they were born.



OT, but I have never seen Christina Hendricks look prettier than does does in your av... Wow!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I really don't think "style" is such an important quality that people should be judged by it, or it should count where it came from or whether that person always possessed it or not. At the end of the day, IT'S JUST CLOTHING. I really don't care who, what, when, why, for how long, blah blah blah... if I see someone wearing something that appeals to me, that's all I take note of. I don't hold it in high enough regard to analyze or care about anything else


----------



## californiaCRUSH

MichelleAntonia said:


> I really don't think "style" is such an important quality that people should be judged by it, or it should count where it came from or whether that person always possessed it or not. At the end of the day, IT'S JUST CLOTHING. I really don't care who, what, when, why, for how long, blah blah blah... if I see someone wearing something that appeals to me, that's all I take note of. I don't hold it in high enough regard to analyze or care about anything else



Thank you.


----------



## Genti

She's the new face of Chanel bags

Back in July, Blake Lively and Karl Lagerfeld were snapped stepping out of the Ritz Paris together, and in September, her then-boyfriend Penn Badgley told The Cut: "He [Lagerfeld] and my girlfriend have become incredibly close. It's bizarre; I can't believe that we're just hanging out with Karl Lagerfeld." Sounds like the friendship has paid off: reports just surfaced that Lively will star in an upcoming Chanel handbag campaign, which she was just in Paris shooting. The ads are expected to launch early next year. [E!]


----------



## Jahpson

can't wait to see the bags! lol


----------



## PurseXaXholic

She's a beautiful girl, and I'm sure she'll look lovely in the campaign.... I just prefer models to model, not actresses.


----------



## bisousx

Genti said:


> She's the new face of Chanel bags
> 
> Back in July, Blake Lively and Karl Lagerfeld were snapped stepping out of the Ritz Paris together, and in September, her then-boyfriend Penn Badgley told The Cut: "He [Lagerfeld] and my girlfriend have become incredibly close. It's bizarre; I can't believe that we're just hanging out with Karl Lagerfeld." Sounds like the friendship has paid off: reports just surfaced that Lively will star in an upcoming Chanel handbag campaign, which she was just in Paris shooting. The ads are expected to launch early next year. [E!]



I approve.. I was horrified when Lily Allen and Lindsay were up to be on Chanel campaigns a few years back. At least Blake has a good image and gives off happy vibes.


----------



## Mallhaciel

PurseXaXholic said:


> She's a beautiful girl, and I'm sure she'll look lovely in the campaign.... I just prefer models to model, not actresses.



i agree with you there


----------



## Ketidot

Genti said:


> She's the new face of Chanel bags
> 
> Back in July, Blake Lively and Karl Lagerfeld were snapped stepping out of the Ritz Paris together, and in September, her then-boyfriend Penn Badgley told The Cut: "He [Lagerfeld] and my girlfriend have become incredibly close. It's bizarre; I can't believe that we're just hanging out with Karl Lagerfeld." Sounds like the friendship has paid off: reports just surfaced that Lively will star in an upcoming Chanel handbag campaign, which she was just in Paris shooting. The ads are expected to launch early next year. [E!]



She's sporting Chanel bags for a while now, can't even imagine how many of them she owns. And now it will be also well paid! well done Blake!


----------



## Tangerine

I actually liked everything about the Lilly Allen ads EXCEPT the bags


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Karl doesn't care who's the face of the brand as long as it's selling.


----------



## Jahpson

basically.


----------



## tadpolenyc

i've been reading rumors that ryan gosling and blake lively are dating. i hope that's not true. i like him and i like her, but for some reason, i think they make a weird couple.


----------



## chantel

tadpolenyc said:


> i've been reading rumors that ryan gosling and blake lively are dating. i hope that's not true. i like him and i like her, but for some reason, i think they make a weird couple.



I don't know how much to believe in interviews, but Gosling is said to have told that they are friends and something about that "in this business your supposed to not have friends" ... What ever that means  But yeah, I somehow don't also like the idea of those two together..


----------



## californiaCRUSH

They'd definitely be a very attractive couple, but I don't know if I see them meshing.


----------



## calisnoopy

Ketidot said:


>


 

These boots are Co-op Barneys Vintage New York studded boots...so cute!!


----------



## LADC_chick

Catherine Malandrino (one of my favorite designers) just tweeted that Blake was spotted wearing her coat and cardigan.


----------



## Jahpson

love it!


----------



## Belle49

I love her so I think she's perfect for Chanel.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Love the coat, boots and bag.


----------



## jacqualyn2

what bag is that?? the blue in her last pic?


----------



## demode

VBH Top Handle Bag in Blue


----------



## jacqualyn2

thank u for the id! any bet it cost heapzzzz haha goood for my non existant bank account


----------



## FriendOfBunnikk

She had such amazing legs!! but is kind of gross her story with Harvey Weinstein. Sorry.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^What's the story?


----------



## FriendOfBunnikk

I like your icon . I'm not sure it's true, but it's a lainey blind gossip. You can believe or not.


----------



## LADC_chick

Aren't they saying that Weinstein is the one behind the recent rumors of Blake and Ryan Gosling dating, because Ryan might be nominated for an Oscar? Unless there's another story...

There were also rumors back in the day that Gwyneth slept with Weinstein to get the role in _Shakespeare in Love_...


----------



## Ketidot




----------



## Ketidot

Lovely poncho!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Are those candids?


----------



## Skyebleu

^^Yes. Does anyone know who makes her boots?


----------



## Bornsocialite26

http://www.celeb-height-weight.psyphil.com/blake-lively-height-and-weight-how-tall/
I share the same height w/ her... but those insanely skinny arms I will forever envy!


----------



## missgiannina

she's gorgeous...amazing hair and skin


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Her body is to die. So toned.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

californiaCRUSH said:


> Her body is to die. So toned.



Couldnt agree more! My dream bod!


----------



## katelove477

i love how happy blake usually looks. of course i'd be happy to if i had ryan gosling.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Couldnt agree more! My dream bod!



Right? I cut out her spread in Vogue and put the pictures in my room for motivation.


----------



## minababe

I've read she is dating ryan reynolds! seems to be true. what a lovely couply they would be


----------



## kirsten

^It's Ryan Gosling, not Reynolds.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

californiaCRUSH said:


> Right? I cut out her spread in Vogue and put the pictures in my room for motivation.



true! True! I mean its easy to be skinny but getting a toned bod takes extra effort! her arms, her arms....


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Bornsocialite26 said:


> true! True! I mean its easy to be skinny but getting a toned bod takes extra effort! her arms, her arms....



So perfect! I don't know if I'll ever get mine there but it sure is nice to dream haha


----------



## minababe

kirsten said:


> ^It's Ryan Gosling, not Reynolds.



no I've read ryan reynolds. the husband of scarlett johansson ! blake should be the reason why they split.


----------



## *Lo

^^I thought she was with that guy from gossip girl?


----------



## YSoLovely

^^They broke up a few weeks ago.

Now she's said to be dating Ryan G., but rumors are she's trying to "upgrade" to Ryan R. (according to celebitchy)


----------



## lolitablue

Wow!! She is the reason?????


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I highly doubt she's the reason.


----------



## *Lo

didnt her and ryan do the green latern or something together?


----------



## princess101804

i think there have been rumors that she slept with ben affleck, ryan reynolds, and harvey weinstein and caused problems in their marriages to elevate her own status meh who knows


----------



## missgiannina

princess101804 said:


> i think there have been rumors that she slept with ben affleck, ryan reynolds, and harvey weinstein and caused problems in their marriages to elevate her own status meh who knows



oh wow that would be awful if they were true!


----------



## Lilian0222

She is so beautiful,I like her barely in make up or w/o make up ,she looks so young and prettier


----------



## Ketidot

Skyebleu said:


> ^^Yes. Does anyone know who makes her boots?



Coach Weslyn Boots . It seems she owns them for a while. Here's the old pic of them:


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Aw, Hayden. What evre happened to her?


----------



## amber11

californiaCRUSH said:


> I highly doubt she's the reason.


 
me too
its such a shame that magazines can plant ideas in the publics mind without any truth to them, she doesnt seem like the type to break up a marriage- she isnt one to use her sex appeal either, you never see her stripping off her clothes for magazine covers or drunk photos of her outside of nightclubs.... plus affleck, reynolds and gosling don't really seem the type to cheat either.... i think the press see a pretty single women and know they can use her to sell papers.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

amber11 said:


> me too
> its such a shame that magazines can plant ideas in the publics mind without any truth to them, she doesnt seem like the type to break up a marriage- she isnt one to use her sex appeal either, you never see her stripping off her clothes for magazine covers or drunk photos of her outside of nightclubs.... plus affleck, reynolds and gosling don't really seem the type to cheat either.... i think the press see a pretty single women and know they can use her to sell papers.



Very true, but then again it seems that whenever there are two actors doing a movie together, the press wants to link them romantically. So it doesn't really surprise me the same is happening with Blake, but it is a shame they're painting her as a home wrecker.


----------



## alouette

Thought she was funny in SNL's "I Just Had Sex" Digital Short.  That was hilarious!


----------



## gipursegal

She really has wonderful style too, one of the best of her age group right now.


----------



## Skyebleu

Ketidot said:


> Coach Weslyn Boots . It seems she owns them for a while. Here's the old pic of them:




Thanks.


----------



## taydev

I love her characters style on GG! It's 99 to 100% hits IMO. Kinda reminds me of Carrie on SATC, while Blair's style is like closer to Charlotte's of SATC. Her style off the set is ok. Sometimes she hits, sometimes she misses.


----------



## coutureddd

*Blake Lively Covers 'Cosmopolitan Australia' February 2011*


----------



## Avril

Blake is just gorgeous, she really is.  Love her style, everything!


----------



## LiLo_Rocks

Gossip Girl is back soon  and i think Blake just became the face of Chanel


----------



## Jahpson

clothes love her body


----------



## Avril

Yep, Blake is the new face of the Mademoiselle line for Chanel! yay!



> &#65279;Karl Lagerfeld has chosen Blake Lively, a rising star on the American movie scene, as the official face of the "MADEMOISELLE" handbag line. Her spontaneity and fresh, youthful image have convinced CHANEL that she is the right person to represent the house and this range of bags.
> 
> The launch of the "MADEMOISELLE" campaign, photographed by Karl Lagerfeld, is scheduled for mid-March 2011 and a dedicated "MADEMOISELLE" page will open at the same time with more content.&#65279;


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I love the fact that she's obsessed with Penny.


----------



## LADC_chick

She doesn't have a stylist, right? I know heard that years ago, but I can't be sure now. In any case, if she still doesn't have a stylist, I must say that she's got a keen eye for what flatters her. I love the way she dresses.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

LADC_chick said:


> She doesn't have a stylist, right? I know heard that years ago, but I can't be sure now. In any case, if she still doesn't have a stylist, I must say that she's got a keen eye for what flatters her. I love the way she dresses.




She claims she doesn't have a stylist.

I'm not sure but she does look great the majority of the time, but with her body it shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## hugable

Long, lean, toned and a pretty and smiling face..how can you go wrong?


----------



## minababe

what is she doing? no new pics ?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

On the cover of Elle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Elle Japan reuses her Marie Claire photograph...she's still just as gorgeous as ever though!


----------



## Ketidot

Some pics from set (sorry if any reposts):


----------



## Ketidot

These are candids as I can assume:


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I loved the Marie Claire shoot.

I am so envious of her hip bones.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ So envious of her period hahaha. She's just stunning to look at.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ So envious of her period hahaha. She's just stunning to look at.



Very true.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Blake on New Year's with Florence Welch in Vegas! Sorry if this was already posted! I just love how naturally gorgeous her hair always looks! I wish I could get mine to flow like that!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks great. Her smile and energy is my favorite thing about her.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^She's that kind of person you want to be around at a party because they look like they are having so much more fun than everyone else!


----------



## purse-nality

probably my most unforgettable ep of the season, my jaw dropped when i saw the dress... 







(^taped the kissing scene in uggs! )














apologies if already posted!


----------



## chantel

purse-nality said:


> probably my most unforgettable ep of the season, my jaw dropped when i saw the dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (^taped the kissing scene in uggs! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apologies if already posted!



I loved that too, the dress is drop dead fabulous! And I love the pic where she's wearing the Uggs with the dress!


----------



## Deborah1986

_I just love her she is so cute_


----------



## Jeneen

wow - that lace dress! :faints: :drools:


----------



## Jahpson

that grey dress is absolutely fabulous!


----------



## minababe

I wonder why she is wearing uggs sometimes when they filming close up scenes. is she taller than the guys in high heels? that would be the only reason that make sense to me ^^


----------



## Brina

I think she's wearing Uggs because they are comfy and keep her feet warm!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^She's that kind of person you want to be around at a party because they look like they are having so much more fun than everyone else!



Exactly. To me, she's that girl that's super beautiful but you're not intimidated by her because she seems so sweet and fun. She appeals to both guys and girls.


----------



## saira1214

She's totally gorgeous, ugh, so jealous.  Anyway, I'm sure this has been asked before, but did she have breast implants?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Some people think she did, but I personally don't. If you look at pictures from years ago when she was younger she always seemed to have the boob thing going on. If they're fake they're fantastic! haha. And the rest of her body is naturally curvy, so it would make sense she would have boobs.


----------



## LADC_chick

She really is very pretty. It sounds strange to say, because it's almost duh-like in its simplicity, but I guess because I haven't watch GG since its first season, I don't really see her all that often.


----------



## ipudgybear

purse-nality said:


> probably my most unforgettable ep of the season, my jaw dropped when i saw the dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (^taped the kissing scene in uggs! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apologies if already posted!



That dress looks stunning on her! I haven't watch Gossip Girls since the first season so I am a tad bit behind.


----------



## misterbickle

i think she's totally gorgeous!!!


----------



## Brina

I think she has breast implants!


----------



## Ketidot

Totally love the dress and how purple combines with the earrings color!


----------



## Jahpson

not loving the shoes with that dress.

and too much going on for the earrings and bracelet.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Not her best.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I kind of like that outfit, I agree it's not her best, but she still looks fantastic I think (let's be honest here, when doesn't she? haha)


----------



## Jeneen

I'd like the outfit better without the bracelt. It doesn't need it and it's distracting.


----------



## Ketidot

I agree, the bracelet looks messy, like a necklace wrapped around the wrist. Doesn't compliment this outfit.


----------



## Ketidot




----------



## MichelleAntonia

^oooh holy hell, that's awesome!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I don't like that color normally but it looks great on her.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm not normally a fan of the bag and shoe matching but she looks fantastic!! Totally made it work without looking like an old lady...


----------



## LADC_chick

That trench is the business!


----------



## missgiannina

Ketidot said:


>



she looks fantastic...love the louboutins!


----------



## too_cute

Ketidot said:


>


hot outfit


----------



## too_cute

purse-nality said:


>


beautiful dress. wow.


----------



## Deborah1986

Ketidot said:


>


 
_ Hot outfit loveee it_


----------



## Ketidot

At the set of Gossip Girl (Don't like the coat. It somehow reminds me of bathrobe...):


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^the shoes though, amazing! Are they Ralph Lauren, do you know?


----------



## BudgetBeauty

I have a feeling she won't age well.


----------



## Ketidot

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^the shoes though, amazing! Are they Ralph Lauren, do you know?



Yeah, I read somewhere that they are Ralph Lauren.


----------



## queenofchic

Not liking the coat but B makes it look better than it actually is.  I saw a lady at the supermarket with the same coat & had to do a double take to make sure she wasn't wearing a bathrobe.


----------



## Avril

Wow that trench is HOT!!!!!



minababe said:


> I wonder why she is wearing uggs sometimes when they filming close up scenes. is she taller than the guys in high heels? that would be the only reason that make sense to me ^^


 
They go around in their UGGs a lot of the time on set between takes.








 And I just LOVE that grey dress.  It is just unbelievable.


----------



## Avril

Oh by the way, the trench is Burberry Prosum, here are the full details of that outfit:

Burberry Prorsum Pre-Autumn/Winter 2011 Trench Coat 
Mulberry Black Bayswater Satchel $950 
Christian Louboutin Ostrich Bibi 140 Pumps 

Also, the grey dress is Zuhair Murad


----------



## MACsarah

About the ugg things on a television show, yes, it is very common. One scene, 10 lines, might take hours to film so standing in heels in the same position isn't fun for some.


----------



## minababe

yes I know but I don't think its the only reason. she is a tall woman. not all guys of gossip girl are taller than her. so maybe she wears high heels in the scenes where you can see her whole body. but if they film close ups where she is standing next to someone she is wearing ugg boots because it looks better if she isn't taller than all the other ones?
I think that because I remember that she is the same height as penn. when I saw candids of them and she is wearing flats they are the same height. but on gossip girl she always wear high heels and is the same height like him too.
so that's the reason I get this idea.
do you understand what I mean?

but anyway. I love to wear ugg boots right now when the weather is really bad outside.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Yeah, that's what I was going to say. In my bit of on set experience from film school, this is absolutely what they do. If there's a wide shot of her whole body, she's in heels, but she's most likely alone too. A wide shot with two people whose whole bodies you can see is rare on GG. On a show that is driven so much by face to face conversation, it's extremely rare that she'll be filmed in a full body shot. And she's so tall, there's no way she wears heels when she's going medium and close matching shots in a convo scene.


----------



## Jeneen

minababe said:


> yes I know but I don't think its the only reason. she is a tall woman. not all guys of gossip girl are taller than her. so maybe she wears high heels in the scenes where you can see her whole body. but if they film close ups where she is standing next to someone she is wearing ugg boots because it looks better if she isn't taller than all the other ones?
> I think that because I remember that she is the same height as penn. when I saw candids of them and she is wearing flats they are the same height. but on gossip girl she always wear high heels and is the same height like him too.
> so that's the reason I get this idea.
> do you understand what I mean?
> 
> but anyway. I love to wear ugg boots right now when the weather is really bad outside.


 
Yeah I understand what you mean - I think the uggs multi serve as warmth, comfort, and her being closer in height to the guys on set.

Sometimes they have Leighton Meester stand on boxes with some of the taller guys so their faces fit better together in a tight screen shot.


----------



## minababe

oh no really? that's funny with leighton ^^


----------



## viadolorosa

ppl tell me i look like her. I am taking a class at community college and this gay guy started saying 'she's so pretty! she looks like serena!" I am kind of worried to go back. he asked me if I had facebook and if we could go clubbing.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^LMAO make up a lie worthy of Serena. Sorry, I'm busy, I have to go break a Danish prince out of lockdown rehab and go on the run from papparazi. And prison guards. Don't know when I'll be back... never? LOL


----------



## Jeneen

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^LMAO make up a lie worthy of Serena. Sorry, I'm busy, I have to go break a Danish prince out of lockdown rehab and go on the run from papparazi. And prison guards. Don't know when I'll be back... never? LOL


 

:lmao:


----------



## chantel

These are from the Gossip Girl set, who else can look that stunning in hair curlers? :weird:


----------



## katelove477

oh i'm swooning over that mulberry bag!!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks super cute in curlers.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^I love the color of that bag! And as per usual, she looks beautiful.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Call me crazy, but I love her pants...


----------



## coutureddd

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Call me crazy, but I love her pants...



i LOVE them!!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I like her pants too...and that Mulberry bag...  *~*


----------



## CourtneyMc22

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Call me crazy, but I love her pants...


She and Florence seem to enjoy hanging out together. It's probably nice to be around another _tall _girl every now and then. I  both of them!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I like the pants too. And she's wearing them appropriately.


----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## Sabine

I think leighton wear Ugg's all the time betweens scenes aswell


----------



## minababe

ooo her puppy in her coat, how cute 

does she hold a ipad in her hands ? it looks like one to me


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Penny


----------



## Ketidot

Not sure if this been posted before. Sorry if it was


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ That is not a very good picture of her...I like her jacket, but I'm not really a fan of the outfit.


----------



## bisousx

That poor puppy, it looks cold outside


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Penny is the cutest!!!! Maltipoo right??  I want one so badly!!!*~*


----------



## erygonz

*Blake Lively taking over as Carrie Bradshaw?*

http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...and+the+city&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq=&tt=0 http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...and+the+city&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq=&tt=0 		| 		More 

 	February 07, 2011  								&#953; Jarett Wieselman 								 								nypost.com/r/nypost/blogs/popwrap/201102/IMAGES/07/blake.jpg 

   Take this for what it's worth, but a new -- and very intriguing -- rumor has surfaced,  claiming that "Sex and the City" mastermind Michael Patrick King is  toying with the idea of filming a "SATC" prequel and hiring Blake Lively  to slip into Carrie Bradshaw's Manolos.
 The movie would be based off Candace Bushnell's novel "The Carrie  Diaries," which takes a similar love through voice-over approach to the  characters' teen years. Should it be a hit, there is another installment  called "Summer and the City," which follows Carrie as she moves from  Connecticut to New York City. 
 Normally I wouldn't lend too much credence to a story like this, however, the failure of "SATC 2" paired with star Kim Cattrall's  uncertainty over the originals having another story to tell has me  thinking Blake (great casting, btw) might want to warm up her narration  pipes.


http://www.nypost.com/p/blogs/popwrap/blake_lively_taking_over_as_carrie_K1NTUH60LIXKF1YtOpBsNL


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Blake is not right for this role. As much as I love Blake and Sex and the City, I don't want this to happen.


----------



## purplepinky

^^I agree. I actually can't stand Blake as an actress. And if she were to take anything away from the Carrie character I would be upset.


----------



## schlindsay

I don't think anyone should play Carrie but SJP and SATC needs to just be left alone at this point.


----------



## Mallhaciel

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Blake is not right for this role. As much as I love Blake and Sex and the City, I don't want this to happen.



i agree - blake is not a carrie in any way!


----------



## Tangerine

schlindsay said:


> I don't think anyone should play Carrie but SJP and *SATC needs to just be left alone at this point.*



Any combination of SATC and movies has been a big mistake and needs to end right now. I can't believe they are thinking of continuing this descent into awfulness. Young Carrie was a bad idea to start with IMO, but Young Carrie in a movie?? Even worse!!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Both the films were unnecessary, a prequel is just th enail in the coffin.


----------



## Jahpson

erygonz said:


> *Blake Lively taking over as Carrie Bradshaw?*
> 
> |         More
> 
> February 07, 2011                                  &#953; Jarett Wieselman                                                                  nypost.com/r/nypost/blogs/popwrap/201102/IMAGES/07/blake.jpg
> 
> Take this for what it's worth, but a new -- and very intriguing -- rumor has surfaced,  claiming that "Sex and the City" mastermind Michael Patrick King is  toying with the idea of filming a "SATC" prequel and hiring Blake Lively  to slip into Carrie Bradshaw's Manolos.
> The movie would be based off Candace Bushnell's novel "The Carrie  Diaries," which takes a similar love through voice-over approach to the  characters' teen years. Should it be a hit, there is another installment  called "Summer and the City," which follows Carrie as she moves from  Connecticut to New York City.
> Normally I wouldn't lend too much credence to a story like this, however, the failure of "SATC 2" paired with star Kim Cattrall's  uncertainty over the originals having another story to tell has me  thinking Blake (great casting, btw) might want to warm up her narration  pipes.
> 
> 
> http://www.nypost.com/p/blogs/popwrap/blake_lively_taking_over_as_carrie_K1NTUH60LIXKF1YtOpBsNL




LOL and another LOL


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I actually like the Sex and the City movies and would love to see another one, just not with Blake! I love Blake as an actress, but SJP and only SJP can be Carrie.


----------



## canyongirl

I don't see how Blake could play a younger Sarah Jessica Parker?  She's so tall and SJP is so short.  It doesn't even make sense!


----------



## Mallhaciel

apparently blake is denying rumours - the best thing i've heard this week!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

This whole SATC thing is... kind of redundant. Not only the idea of doing yet ANOTHER movie... but Blake? I just feel like she's too obvious of a choice due to the whole blond NYC fashionista thing. I get that that's who Carrie Bradshaw is... but I'd think her origins would've been a bit different. I haven't read the prequel, so I'm not sure.. but it would just be a lot more interesting to see her BEFORE the "Carrie" image we know. But what am I talking about, any kind of a movie would be a bad idea, regardless of specifics.


----------



## minababe

I don't think she would do it if someone ask her to play that role.
she is smart and she knows she can only loose against SJP when it comes to sex and the city. it's just not right for a whole generation to say let's make a sex and the city movie for the young ladys in the world? woh. the tv show was perfect and the movies were good. the end.

for me thats just a rumor because all loved SJP years ago the same as they love blake these days. she is playing that kind of role in gossip girl so I don't think that would be a option for her. just a rumor of the media.


----------



## kellyLV

Blake at Elle Style Awards


----------



## LADC_chick

Those shoes! They're beautiful!!!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

The color of her dress is AMAZE.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's beautiful as always!


----------



## MarieG

She's simply stunning!


----------



## Brina

She looks stunning in that blue dress!!!


----------



## Deborah1986

_NY fashion week_


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I don't like the fit of that dress on the bottom.


----------



## Deborah1986

_Gossip Girl actress Blake Lively has rubbished reports that she is set to play a young Carrie Bradshaw in a Sex and the City prequel.

The 23-year-old spoke to us on the red carpet of the Elle Style Awards, and said that while she is a huge fan of the show, other work commitments have prevented her from getting involved.

It was widely believed that the up-and-coming actress was set to step into the Sarah Jessica Parker role for a prequel movie rumoured to be in development.

Having impressed critics with her role in Ben Affleck's 2010 heist movie The Town, the young star is looking to broaden her acting horizons with more challenging film roles.

Lively did confirm she is set to start shooting a new film, Hick, starring Chloe Moretz, in which she plays the drug-addicted mother of a thirteen-year-old girl_


----------



## chantel

Deborah1986 said:


> _It was widely believed that the up-and-coming actress was set to step into the Sarah Jessica Parker role for a prequel movie rumoured to be in development._



Oh, I reallyreally hope they won't make a prequel.. As much I love the show, it will ruin it IMO. I didn't even like the second movie, I thought the first would've been enough.


----------



## Deborah1986

_at the Marchesa after party on February 16th_


----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## californiaCRUSH

She's a babe.


----------



## missgiannina

Deborah1986 said:


> _at the Marchesa after party on February 16th_


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Deborah1986 said:


>


 love this dress, she looks stunning!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Deborah1986 said:


> _at the Marchesa after party on February 16th_



Is it me or does she look particularly skinny in these pictures? She looks great though!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Ayyy, I'm not a fan of that orange dress thing. It looks like a muppet in a sombrero had an unfortunate collision with a wall tapestry


----------



## Deborah1986

_Blake Lively is the latest to be cast alongside Kirsten Dunst and lead Chloe Moretz in coming-of-age drama Hick

We may be used to seeing her playing style queen Serena van der Woodsen in Gossip Girl, but after her turn in The Town opposite Ben Affleck, it seems shes destined for more hard-hitting roles.

In the coming-of-age drama Blake will play mum to teen sensation Chloe Moretz aka Kick Ass Hit Girl, who stars as a Nebraska teen who sets off for the bright lights of Las Vegas.

Its going to take a serious make-under for Blake to look convincing as the mum of a teenager, but were sure her and Chloe will make a very talented duo!_


----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love her look on David Letterman! That dress is TDF! I like the outfit with the Chanel too. She's just stunning always.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*She looks stunning in that blue dress, and also on Letterman!!*~*


----------



## queennadine

She always looks stunning! LOVE that blue dress on her!


----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## Deborah1986

In Paris 









with her mom


----------



## Deborah1986

i.imgur.cohttp://i.imgur.com/pV6mi.jpg












With her mom and dad


----------



## Blo0ondi

i just love her ever since sisterhood of the traveling pants 
love her style n her hair cuz we share th same but i envy her bidy its gorgeous


----------



## queennadine

She's just amazingly gorgeous!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Chanel is impressive. The ads not so much.


----------



## Ketidot




----------



## Ketidot

Blake's Penny. So cute


----------



## Avril

SO cute!!!!!!!!!   Aww Penny!


----------



## kellyLV

love the new pics!! i'm now officially a fan!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I feel like she's almost too gorgeous to be in the Chanel ad if you know what I mean...I'm only looking at her, not the bags. She looks great in all these photos!


----------



## bisousx

I'm not a fan of the ads, or how they made her hair look reddish... nevertheless she looks beautiful


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She's really beautiful. I didn't take much notice of her before but now I'm seeing what a pretty girl she is.


----------



## hugable

Definitely a beauty!


----------



## chantel

I also don't really like the reddish tint of her hair in the ads, but otherwise she's so gorgeous that I didn't even look at the bags  If I only had her hair...


----------



## Brina

Love that red hat on her, beautiful pics with her parents!!


----------



## orinoco

i ADORE candid pics of her! she always looks so happy and just radiant! and all that in a nonchalant way... very unhollywood (especially compared to the likes of 'reality' stars like the kardashians, ALWAYS ott) . Makes me almost want to have her life.. kwim?


----------



## Brina

I totally get what you mean, *orinoco*, and I agree with you that her candid pics are just adorable! She seems to be so content with herself and her life and has always a smile on her face


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I'd be content with myself too if I looked like her.


----------



## luvs*it*

Deborah1986 said:


> i.imgur.cohttp://i.imgur.com/pV6mi.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With her mom and dad



*~*She looks so pretty in the Chanel pics...I love her studded hat here!! So cute!!*~*


----------



## Ketidot




----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I just love her hair...


----------



## purplepinky

It's kind of interesting that they would choose her to be the face of Chanel Handbags when she does a fairly poor job of representing the line IMO. She has like 2 styles and that's it. There are other actresses like Diane Kruger who do a beautiful job of carrying Chanel and a variety of their gorgeous bags. I never see Blake carrying a Chanel that makes me want one to go out and purchase one.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^ Her character on Gossip Girl carries them A LOT, and I see Blake in a lot of Chanel clothes, but I rarely see her with a Chanel bag either.


----------



## minababe

that's funny because I see her mostly with a chanel bag in candids and I'm lusting after all her chanel bags


----------



## minababe

I don't understand the criticism on her.
diane krueger is a whole different story for karl lagerfeld and chanel. blake is the face of the new campaign like lilly allen before, that means she will be at the shows of chanel, representing chanel in the public (wear bags and clothes) and did a shoot.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^ I adore her as the face of Chanel! No criticism from me. And you now have me lusting after her collection as well...


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I think she's a good choice. Much better than Lilly Allen. That one had me scratching my head.


----------



## Avril

californiaCRUSH said:


> I think she's a good choice. Much better than Lilly Allen. That one had me scratching my head.


 
I totally agree - could never understand why they picked Lily Allen


----------



## Tangerine

The bags that Blake is selling in the ads do nothing for me..

Its probably blasphemy, but they look like little girl going to church with grandma bags... and I usually love Chanel bags.

Although the ones that Lilly Allen posed with were even worse :/


----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## Deborah1986

_Blake and Florence at the grand opening of Marquee Nightclub at The Cosmopolitan of Las Vegas on New Years Eve._


----------



## minababe

I totally agree the bags are not the best in the shots with blake.

but I have to disagree what said about lilly allen. I don't care for her that much but her campaign adds were beautiful and the bags were pretty as well. she was a very advanced model for chanel and she did a great job imo. her performance at the chanel fashion show was really good.


----------



## Mallhaciel

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^ Her character on Gossip Girl carries them A LOT, and I see Blake in a lot of Chanel clothes, but I rarely see her with a Chanel bag either.



i agree which was why i was surprised initially when she was chosen as the face of mademoiselle


----------



## Tangerine

minababe said:


> I totally agree the bags are not the best in the shots with blake.
> 
> but I have to disagree what said about lilly allen. I don't care for her that much but her campaign adds were beautiful and the bags were pretty as well. she was a very advanced model for chanel and she did a great job imo. her performance at the chanel fashion show was really good.



I liked the way Lilly looked in the ads, I loved the styling.... the _only_ thing I didn't like were the bags actually.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^boy, yeah. They looked like stuffed trash bags lol


----------



## minababe

I liked the look of the bags.


----------



## chantel

She's so beautiful in *Deborah's* pics that I can't stand it   I don't understand why some people say that she ain't pretty. Well she might not be the most classic beauty but that's even better IMO


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^People can be extremely harsh and super critical. Being exposed to celebs 24/7 warps people's expectations and standards without them even realizing. In reality, she's the ultimate beautiful, tall, perfect girl. But with all the hi-res photoshopped pics and everyone being made up, having stylists, a beauty team on call... all of a sudden one misaligned incisor, asymmetrical eyebrow or one toe that hangs over the sole of a sandal = OMG HIDEOUS IMPERFECTION HOW DARE SOMEONE LOOK SO UGLY

lol, it's massive insanity


----------



## Ketidot




----------



## californiaCRUSH

I think she's beautiful but for me, it's her smile and the shine she seems to have whenever I see candids of her that makes me find her the most beautiful.


----------



## Ketidot




----------



## Brina

californiaCRUSH said:


> I think she's beautiful but for me, it's her smile and the shine she seems to have whenever I see candids of her that makes me find her the most beautiful.



Yes, this!!! Totally agree with you!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*She's so beautiful!!*~*


----------



## Lilian0222

She's pretty perfect


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^ Agreed.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

hot hot


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Deborah1986 said:


>



How does she get her eyelashes to look like that?! Are the false?


----------



## hipmama

Yup! Look like fake ones to me.


----------



## Ketidot




----------



## Stephanie***

She's so beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jahpson

Just got some postcards from CHANEL and Blake was in them! She looked great!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

That's a cool cover.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Gorgeous cover!


----------



## chantel

Ketidot said:


>



Must be depressing that someone's taking your photo while you're shopping for a _toothbrush_! :weird:

I think she's absolutely stunning in the Marchesa dress!


----------



## jennyx0

^She makes clothes look soooooo good. Her body is perfection imo.


----------



## Brina

She's really stunning in the Marchesa dress, wow!


----------



## Ketidot

chantel said:


> Must be depressing that someone's taking your photo while you're shopping for a _toothbrush_! :weird:
> 
> I think she's absolutely stunning in the Marchesa dress!
> 
> View attachment 1368637



The dress is stunning! And the pumps too!


----------



## Ketidot




----------



## minababe

the look is amazing. from head to toe!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

GORGEOUS in the Marchesa!


----------



## mizz852

She looks gorgeous in the Marchesa! She's bleeding though...around her ankle


----------



## missgiannina

wow she looks really stunning in the red dress!


----------



## Brina

I love her blonde hair and the light pink lipgloss she has on, does anyone know what it could be? And she seriously has the best legs!!! It's really motivating to look at her, I think I go out for a jog now


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I think white is definitely her color


----------



## californiaCRUSH

The all white look is great. Her legs are in fantastic shape.


----------



## Deborah1986

_she looks great._


----------



## Ketidot

She proves her last name in the last pic  So happy and really lively


----------



## Tangerine

I really like the white dress, but I want to see it without the jacket.



The Green Lantern looks so, so, SO BAD


----------



## Toyzi

She's just so damn gorgeous, and the face of Chanel mademoiselle OMG! Killing it


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I thought she was just doing bags? Isn't Keira Knightley the Mlle spokesmodel?


----------



## queennadine

The top of that white dress isn't big enough! lol


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

mizz852 said:


> She looks gorgeous in the Marchesa! *She's bleeding though...around her ankle*


 
Yes, I was thinking OUCH (that's a biggie)!  It's gotta hurt yet she's all smiles.  Good for her.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^Ouch. I didn't even notice that. Too busy looking at her gorgeous smile and fab body! haha. That dress is amazing on her.


----------



## LADC_chick

That red dress and those shoes! Seriously, I think on anyone else, it would look ridiculous, yet she works it. I may start putting her in the Cate Blanchett category. (I like Cate Blanchett's style, and I think she's one of the few actresses who can pull off the looks she presents.)


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Blake looks stunning in that red dress!!!*~*


----------



## chantel

I was shocked - Blake has colored her hair red! 

i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/04/27/article-1380978-0BC9597F00000578-490_306x691.jpg

i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/04/27/article-1380978-0BC93D9100000578-489_306x691.jpg

i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/04/27/article-1380978-0BC9598700000578-741_306x460.jpg

i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/04/27/article-1380978-0BC925C200000578-399_634x870.jpg

She looks good but I did like her blonde hair better.. I *love* the dress though!


----------



## chantel

Posting pics isn't really my speciality clearly


----------



## jennyx0

Blake looks beautiful as always...but I like her with blonde too! I hope she changes it back soon.


----------



## swirlpop

it suits her.
but i like her hair better when its blond


----------



## queennadine

It looks surprisingly ok on her. She looks like Ariel the Little Mermaid!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It doesn't really change her look that much surprisingly...


----------



## kittenslingerie

I much prefer her blond, although her body is still perfect and that makes her look good no matter what.


----------



## ByeKitty

I didn't really... pay attention to her, ever. She just looked so average as a blonde.
I love the red, it "spices" up her look a lot - and it looks rather natural too!

Yay!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I would have never imagined Blake Lively to be described as "average looking" LOL. I like the red, but I think the blonde was more suited to her.


----------



## ByeKitty

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I would have never imagined Blake Lively to be described as "average looking" LOL. I like the red, but I think the blonde was more suited to her.


Well.. I guess I'm in the minority because most people find her exceptionally beautiful.
But yeah, I find her features to be a little ordinary! But the red hair is va-va-voom!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I guess I finally found a look where I don't find her perfect. I much prefer her blonde.


----------



## purplepinky

> Well.. I guess I'm in the minority because most people find her exceptionally beautiful.
> But yeah, I find her features to be a little ordinary! But the red hair is va-va-voom!



I don't think you are at all. I have always felt the same way. Her features are boring to me and the way she talks like she's chewing the side of her face on GG makes me cringe every time. I do appreciate her figure, however the fake boobs kind of detract for me.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

I bet she got the red hair idea from her new "BFF" Florence Welch of Florence and the Machine. I can't decide what I think about it....


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I love her hair red like this...she looks even more stunning than she did before (didn't know that was possible)!!!*~*


----------



## chantel

purplepinky said:


> however the fake boobs kind of detract for me.



What makes you so sure she has had a boob job done? Her breasts look quite natural to me


----------



## MichelleAntonia

queennadine said:


> She looks like Ariel the Little Mermaid!




She totally does!!


----------



## chinkee21

Chanel Ads:


----------



## kittenslingerie

chantel said:


> What makes you so sure she has had a boob job done? Her breasts look quite natural to me



Fake, real, I love her boobs... Wish that I had them, they always look great in her dresses IMO.


----------



## chantel

kittenslingerie said:


> Fake, real, I love her boobs... Wish that I had them, they always look great in her dresses IMO.



Totally agree


----------



## saira1214

californiaCRUSH said:


> I guess I finally found a look where I don't find her perfect. I much prefer her blonde.


 
Agreed.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

chantel said:


> What makes you so sure she has had a boob job done? Her breasts look quite natural to me


I've heard people say they are fake before, but they look real to me too. Either way, her figure always looks amazing!


----------



## mjlover1977

I have nothing against red hair but it looks SO washed out! Like she had it some amazing colour 6 weeks ago ... id like to see her with rich brown hair ...


----------



## mjlover1977

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I've heard people say they are fake before, but they look real to me too. Either way, her figure always looks amazing!



They're def fake - they look totally different than in the early GG days ... but i think they look fabulous!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Hmm I def think they are real, I don't see any difference through the gg years. I do see a difference from the sisterhood of the traveling pants but she was much younger then, very possible she just grew into them. But we shall never know, either way, I agree they are fabulous!                                                                                          I also agree that the hair looks washed out. If she was going to go red she should have gone RED.


----------



## chantel

Yeah we'll probably never know  I do think she may had a rhinoplasty or something done to her nose, it does look a it narrower than at the times of Sisterhood and the traveling pants. But I don't mind at all since it still looks very natural 

I totally get why people say that she has implants when you see pictures like this:



But I don't think implants would look like this without bra(??):



But ofcourse I can't be sure since I'm really not an expert


----------



## uhkiwi

I LOOOVE her met ball dress  
http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/05/02/blake-lively-met-ball-2011/


----------



## Jahpson

her hair looked amazing in the MET pics.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It really did.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Blake looks like a goddess. She's glowing!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*She looks stunning in those pics!!!*~*


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks stunning! Did she dye her hair again?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Hmm, I'm not a fan of the MET dress. The Ariel one she had on at the last event was better!


----------



## sterntaler

She was seen in Cannes with Leonardo DiCaprio.. :wondering









> Leonardo DiCaprio shares a smile with Blake Lively as they spend time on a yacht on Tuesday (May 17) during the 2011 Cannes Film Festival in Cannes, France.
> 
> The 36-year-old actor checked messages on his cell phone as he had an animated conversation with his BFF Lukas Haas and director Steven Spielberg while aboard the boat.
> 
> Leo split from his girlfriend of nearly four years, Israeli model Bar Refaeli, earlier in the month.
> 
> 10+ pictures inside of Leonardo DiCaprio and Blake Lively chatting while aboard a yacht in Cannes, France&#8230;



More pictures at justjared.com


----------



## YSoLovely

I've been waiting for those pic to hit tfp. 

Not that I care too much about Blake, but seeing her with Leo is just so... wrong for some reason. Like, he's the ultimate come-up for her. (Not that I'm trying to say she's looking for one, just...)

For now, I'd like to believe they're just friends (she's also hugging and kissing Lukas), but she definitely fits his dating profile: Young, blond, tall & modelesque.


----------



## sterntaler

I know, I'm on the fence as well. It wouldn't come as a surprise if they really were dating since she's exactly his type and her PR people have been known to make clever choices (not saying that it's entirely for these reasons..). 

But who knows, maybe they're just friends or she's with Lukas Haas.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

sterntaler said:


> She was seen in Cannes with Leonardo DiCaprio.. :wondering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures at justjared.com



That is one dang good looking couple.


----------



## lliloveit

sterntaler said:


> She was seen in Cannes with Leonardo DiCaprio.. :wondering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures at justjared.com



Wow... I guess the rumors were true this time... 
I'm not sure if I like them TOGETHER... 
I like them both in their own way, but together? 
hmm... gonna have to get used to this ush:


----------



## lliloveit

Blake looks goooorgeous btw :greengrin:


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I couldn't care less if they're a couple...she looks great though!! I love her Chanel bag!  *~*


----------



## PrincessMe

chantel said:


> What makes you so sure she has had a boob job done? Her breasts look quite natural to me


 
ive seen her IRL and she is curvy all over..i agree, her breasts are probably real


----------



## minababe

oo they would be such a beautiful couple 

are there more pics of them in cannes??


----------



## Brina

> Blake Lively seems to be keeping company with a bevy of talented actors following her split with Gossip Girl costar Penn Badgley, and her latest rumored squeeze may be the most impressive of the bunch &#8212; Leonardo DiCaprio! Page Six spoke with a source who caught the twosome together at Jeremy Renner&#8216;s birthday party in LA who said, &#8220;They were on the balcony together for an hour. They were standing close in a corner and looked like there was a lot of flirting. Later, they were together again by the bar.&#8221; Sounds like the two are pretty friendly!
> 
> Not present at the intimate bash was Leo&#8217;s longtime lady Bar Refaeli and Blake&#8217;s rumored beau Ryan Gosling. Could this rumored twosome actually be legit?
> 
> One attendee at the party told the paper the two are just pals, claiming Leo left with bud Kevin Connolly. The duo was however spotted dining together in New York City in early November.



source: hollywoodlife


----------



## Avril

From the Hermès stars thread:











Source: JustJared


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ She looks cute! I wonder what she got...


----------



## minababe

woho


----------



## YSoLovely

Pull ya pants up, Leo and WTF are those socks!? 


I refuse to think of their relationship as anything other than a publicity stunt. For my own sanity's sake... :cry:


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks cute.


----------



## PrincessMe

love her outfit


----------



## pinkpol15h

YSoLovely said:


> Pull ya pants up, Leo and WTF are those socks!?
> 
> 
> I refuse to think of their relationship as anything other than a publicity stunt. For my own sanity's sake... :cry:



He looks like a total slob compared to her.


----------



## chantel

^:true:


----------



## saira1214

YSoLovely said:


> *Pull ya pants up, Leo and WTF are those socks!? *
> 
> 
> I refuse to think of their relationship as anything other than a publicity stunt. For my own sanity's sake... :cry:


 
Fo real! 

I also hope it is nothing but a publicity stunt! What's the age difference on these two?


----------



## Brina

Leo is 36 and Blake is 23, that makes a difference of 13 years. 

Can't believe she's just 23! (she's turning 24 in August) Love her butterfly necklace!


----------



## queennadine

^12-13 years I think?


----------



## Kimf79

She is just so gorgeous. She rocks all the outfits she wears, and in my opinion has one of the best figures of all the female celebs!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kimf79 said:


> She is just so gorgeous. She rocks all the outfits she wears, and in my opinion has one of the best figures of all the female celebs!



Agreed. I love her body, face, hair, SMILE, and wardrobe. 

She and Leo sure make a nice looking couple. They look like they are having fun together!


----------



## minababe

there must be some new candids of them. please


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

Say it ain't so! I love them both...just not together. But, from the pics...they are walking kinda far apart. I am telling myself, they are just friends.


----------



## Deborah1986

_Love her skirt !!_


----------



## eggpudding

Clearly publicity stunt.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Blake and Leo really do look good together, that should be a good movie.


----------



## Jahpson

that reminds me, I need to buy a sun hat


----------



## BudgetBeauty

LOL@ the pics of Leo posted a page back. I just can't with those socks and sneakers.


----------



## quynh_1206

Blake Lively at the Chanel Cruise 2011/2012 Fashion Pre-Show Dinner hosted by Karl Lagerfeld - May 08, 2011


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

What is going on with her hair?


----------



## minababe

brown??


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks cute. She's one of the few I could imagine pulling that outfit off.


----------



## queennadine

Hmmmm....I can't make up my mind about this outfit yet. Part of it's cute, part of it's bad...and the hair?


----------



## quynh_1206

I think without that shrug thingy, the outfit would have been cuter IMO.


----------



## quynh_1206




----------



## Ellapretty

Mindy Kaling tweeted the funniest thing about Blake's outfit:  

"I especially loved Blake Lively. She was like the pretty, fashiony white auntie who married my Indian relative. http://tinyurl.com/4xj4glq"


----------



## Ellapretty

(because the dress looks very sari inspired)


----------



## quynh_1206

Hahaha very true, indeed.


----------



## Avril

quynh_1206 said:


>


 
Blake's dress is Chanel Fall 2009 if anyone's interested.


----------



## minababe

quynh_1206 said:


>



she looks p e r f e c t !!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Sooooo gorgeous. I'm running out of adjectives to describe her.


----------



## cookie dough

BudgetBeauty said:


> LOL@ the pics of Leo posted a page back. I just can't with those socks and sneakers.


 
This is so funny!


----------



## cookie dough

HisWifeTheirMom said:


> Say it ain't so! I love them both...just not together. But, from the pics...they are walking kinda far apart. I am telling myself, they are just friends.


 
They look so cute! Maybe walking far apart so they look less together, like Beyonce & Jay-Z used to do?


----------



## affairoftheart

Aww at Blake!

Eww at Leo! What's up with that old fashioned style?!


----------



## hermesugo

quynh_1206 said:


>



Wow, she looks amazing!! so nice to see her hair actually done nice, I am so tired of seeing her messy hair all the time!


----------



## Brina

*Blake and Leo exit French hotel separately*



> Undercover lovers?
> 
> Blake Lively and Leonardo DiCaprio left the same hotel -- separately!
> 
> On Friday, red-headed Lively, 23, was seen leaving the Saint-Paul de Vence wearing a flowing white dress. DiCaprio, 36, was also spotted leaving the same hotel in Saint-Paul, France, wearing a baseball cap and blue polo shirt.
> 
> Earlier this month, sources confirmed to Us Weekly that DiCaprio and supermodel Bar Rafaeli, 25, ended their five year relationship. Lively ended things with Penn Badgley, her beau of three years and Gossip Girl costar, in September 2010.
> 
> Lively and DiCaprio were caught hugging on a yacht during the Cannes Film Festival. "Blake gave leo a long, lingering hug," a witness told Us. "They had their hands on each other's backs and were grinning ear to ear."
> 
> The duo was spotted yet again last Sunday in Portofino, Italy. "When they stopped to look at something, Blake would lean in to him," said a source. "He was smiling."
> 
> "Blake is definitely being wooded," an insider added. "This could be the beginning of something."
> 
> Credit: Us Magazine


----------



## YSoLovely

Saw pic of them holding hand. Guess that makes it official - if there were any doubts left...


----------



## minababe

any pics of that?


----------



## YSoLovely

Saw them somewhere on tumblr. Didn't save them...


----------



## Star1231

I think they're a cute couple.


----------



## kirsten




----------



## kirsten




----------



## katelove477

WOW kinda can't believe this. love her outfit!


----------



## Avril

OMG?!?!?!?!  Are Leo and Blake a couple?!?!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Leo sure loves the leggy blondes.


----------



## Stephanie***

Awwwww cute! 

I love blake! she is soooo beautiful!!! and I love her style!


----------



## Monoi

Wauw she looks good!!!!!!!!


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

She does look so good! Ha, in the pics, they kinda look awkward...like two teenagers on a first date! Cute though. He is dressed down quite a bit more than her.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

HisWifeTheirMom said:


> She does look so good! Ha, in the pics, they kinda look awkward...like two teenagers on a first date! Cute though. He is dressed down quite a bit more than her.



Haha I agree! It's adorable!


----------



## minababe

kirsten said:


>



wow
 now it's official
I've never thought they both could be a couple. I'm happy for them though. 
poor bar refaeli. I loved her with leo and I really thought one day they will marry.

leo loves tall blondes with beautiful long legs. he prefers models though. but he loves the causal style. sparsely make up and jeans.. I wonder if blake will change her style in future.


----------



## telavivit

i must have missed an episode... when did leo and bar split?


----------



## YSoLovely

^^April.


----------



## telavivit

oh i m sad. Blake Lively is gorgeous but I think that Leo and Bar were a really cute couple.


----------



## Lanier

They're cute together! Leo sure does love his college logo hats.


----------



## Ellapretty

I think Gisele and Blake kind of fall into the same category...both are beautiful but in an unconventional way (sharp features rather than cute "cookie cutter" looks). Fabulous hair, gorgeous figures...so I guess Leo really does have a type!


----------



## quynh_1206

Still can't get over the fact that they are a couple. Seems to be suck an unlikely pair!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Leo's type = model


----------



## NoSnowHere

Nude pics have been leaked. I wonder if she leaked them?

http://blog.zap2it.com/pop2it/2011/05/blake-livelys-nude-pics-what-would-gossip-girl-say.html


----------



## YSoLovely

Don't think she leaked them. Maybe an ex (NOT PENN!!!!!!!) who's mad she's dating Leo now? 

On the other hand... she does have a movie coming out soon... things that make you go hmmmmmm...

I chose not to look at them, but could those who did put an end to the seemingly endless discussion of "real or fake"? I mean her boobs.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don't even bother glancing at nude picture stories anymore. So many of them are faked or photoshopped anyway. I don't really care.


----------



## luvs*it*

kirsten said:


>


 
*~*They make a cute couple!! I love her outfit too.*~*


----------



## Ladybug09

I soooooo dislike this chick. She is utter trash, and I'm sorry, NOT cute.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I've never heard someone call Blake trashy. Everyone always comments on her elegance LOL. Why do you think she's trash? Just curious.


----------



## YSoLovely

^^Classy? Don't think she's trashy either, but she definitely earned her nickname "Boobs Legsly"


----------



## bern

Whether the pics are her or not... that body is ridic!


----------



## purplepinky

Now her rep is saying they aren't real. if those aren't her I will eat my shorts. EXACT same hair and body. If that's photoshopped well I will be damn impressed.


----------



## NY_Mami

purplepinky said:


> Now her rep is saying they aren't real. if those aren't her I will eat my shorts. EXACT same hair and body. If that's photoshopped well I will be damn impressed.


 
That's her pixie a**


----------



## purplepinky

Good find NY!!! It's her EXACT phone and case.


----------



## Redsolecollect

The pictures are real, I just received a text message about it from a group of friends here in NY word is getting around quickly, and around our group of friends, theres only facts.


----------



## Redsolecollect

And her boobs are fake


----------



## NY_Mami

Redsolecollect said:


> And her boobs are fake


 

LOL... OMG.... how random.... lol....


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Seeing the pics, I don't doubt it's her, but on the otherhand, I wouldn't take gossip as gospel.


----------



## YSoLovely

NY_Mami said:


> That's her pixie a**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1416979




Good find, Sherlock NY! 


Read her PR teams denial... ridiculous. Why would they point to the blogs that posted them?  They're on some BS and most definitely behind this [del] leak[/del]


----------



## Ellapretty

I think it's a shame...

if it's a publicity stunt I wonder why...she's a chanel model - she's "dating" leo di caprio and she's on one of the hottest shows, why would she need more publicity? She's not Kim Kardashian or Paris Hilton....

And I thought she'd have steered clear of this after Leighton Meester's photos were released...

Am hoping it's fake, but doesn't seem very likely at this point.


----------



## eggpudding

Ladybug09 said:


> I soooooo dislike this chick. She is utter trash, and I'm sorry, NOT cute.



ITA. Desperate buttahface famewhore with no talent whatsoever. She sticks out like a sore thumb amongst the other Chanel muses with her lack of grace and super try-hard, and now these leaked pics...SMH.


----------



## Tangerine

I don't know, I don't think this is SUCH a big deal.... I'm not sure where people are suddenly getting impeccable moral standards from, but a couple of non vulgar naked pictures don't rank that high on the scale of trashy/ shameless stuff someone could do.... in my opinion.

Sure, its a big mistake, esp if you are famous, and but appearing in The Green Lantern seems like the bigger mistake right now. For real.

Besides, I don't think she is the first person who has swirled around Chanel and Karl (loll yeah cause theres a picture of class right there) or Anna Wintour to be caught doing something 'lowbrow'. They aren't president and diplomats. They love Naomi Campbell, so...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Tangerine said:


> Sure, its a big mistake, esp if you are famous, and but appearing in The Green Lantern seems like the bigger mistake right now. For real.




 *ded*


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yeesh, you have the most powerful woman in fashion in your corner and you resort to this. Tsk. Tsk.


----------



## Gurzzy

It's a shame these came out...at least it's not a sex tape!! 

Although I can't recall a single time where leaked nude photos have ever ruined a celebrities' career. She'll be just fine and people will forget about them in a couple weeks.


----------



## Jahpson

why are blake and leo sneaking around?


----------



## hugable

Huh.  Tough crowd.    I sure would not mind having her "butter" face.


----------



## quynh_1206

Seriously. If that's what you call a butter face, then there's no hope for us average gals!


----------



## kittenslingerie

eggpudding said:


> ITA. Desperate buttahface famewhore with no talent whatsoever. *She sticks out like a sore thumb amongst the other Chanel muses with her lack of grace and super try-hard, and now these leaked pics...SMH.*



Yeah Because Lily Allen is super graceful and classy.

I also don't find Blake's face super pretty, but its above average and her body is unbelievable.


----------



## Jahpson

I'm not going to lie, Chanel must have been smoking something extra organic for even allowing Lily Alen to be the spokesperson for their bags.


----------



## princess101804

I like Lily Allen a lot more than I like Blake but I still think Blake is above average, however, she is a moron and a subtle famewhore with no talent. I wish women in the industry would actually try to get by based on their talent rather than who they are dating or by utilizing their naked bodies.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I have never understood why people look badly upon naked pictures...I guess I just don't care. If she wants to take naked pictures of herself, why not? She's hot and confident in herself. I say go for it LOL


----------



## LoveMyMarc

hugable said:


> Huh.  Tough crowd.    I sure would not mind having her "butter" face.





quynh_1206 said:


> Seriously. If that's what you call a butter face, then there's no hope for us average gals!


TELL ME ABOUT IT! Wth...butterface? SMH.


----------



## pinkpolo

I'm more intrigued by all the rumors about Blake regarding how she's overly ambitious to get to the top. ie Ben A, Harvey W, Leo.


----------



## Kimf79

I have a feeling Leo is going to fall for Blake. Even tho he has dated tons of supermodels and what not. Its kind of annoying how perfect they are - not neccessarily together but just on their own. Shes pretty has an amazing figure great career, and he's pretty much the hottest most talented actor out there!


----------



## Kimf79

Well actually though its not super classy to have nude photos out there for her.


----------



## labelwhore04

apparently the nude photos are "fake"....I duno they looked pretty real to me


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ The things they can do these days are amazing. They could be totally fake, or totally real. We will never know.


----------



## NoSnowHere

^ true. Blake's camp is claiming they're not her. 

Photoshop is amazing so one can only speculate.


----------



## labelwhore04

^^ true, but she's been photographed holding the same phone and case that was in the pics


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ They can photoshop the phone in just as easily as they can photoshop anything else.


----------



## NY_Mami

Oh Snizzap!!!... They leaked more but this time wit' the Publicist quote about them being fake.... LMFAO!!!... Talk about a Public Relations *FAIL*!!!....


















The other nudie ones are here....

xxxx


----------



## bisousx

Of course they are real. lol. But I still love Blake!!


----------



## mizz852

After watching the movie, The Town, I actually have a lot more respect for Blake as an actress. Although her other roles don't display her talent much, her role in The Town really does show off her talent.


----------



## forchanel

Leo and Blake make a cute couple!!  Yikes at the pics.  They do seem real, but who knows.


----------



## kirsten

I am thinking the nude pics are of her. It's not like nudes will hurt an actress anymore. Which actress hasn't had nude pictures leaked? That is sadly a more rare thing these days.


----------



## AEGIS

pinkpolo said:


> I'm more intrigued by all the rumors about Blake regarding how she's overly ambitious to get to the top. ie Ben A, Harvey W, Leo.




i hear this too.  but then i wonder why her ambition is seen as a bad thing?  is it bc she's a woman?  honestly, i believe most in hollywood sleep their way to where they are.

and what is the big deal about green latern? isn't she just a girlfriend?

ryan reynolds is such a cutie though.  ive had a crush on him for years


----------



## Deborah1986

kirsten said:


> xxxx


_They are cute_


----------



## eggpudding

kittenslingerie said:


> Yeah Because Lily Allen is super graceful and classy.
> 
> I also don't find Blake's face super pretty, but its above average and her body is unbelievable.



 Yes, but Lily doesn't try so hard. She's just her own messy self. And there's something about her and the way she wears Chanel.. Blake just seems a little too desperate to me.


----------



## eggpudding

pinkpolo said:


> I'm more intrigued by all the rumors about Blake regarding how she's overly ambitious to get to the top. ie Ben A, Harvey W, Leo.



Same here!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

AEGIS said:


> i hear this too.*  but then i wonder why her ambition is seen as a bad thing?  is it bc she's a woman?  honestly, i believe most in hollywood sleep their way to where they are.
> *
> and what is the big deal about green latern? isn't she just a girlfriend?
> 
> ryan reynolds is such a cutie though.  ive had a crush on him for years



Wait.. I don't get your comment. Is sleeping your way to the top a sign of ambition, or lack thereof? Or unrelated..... ? 

*I* think the big deal about The Green Lantern is that is looks like an EPIC piece of sh*t


----------



## Monoi

what s with that strange tattoo..

I can never get the nude pics trend..what is the purpose..sending them to whom and why, to get some1 horny..please get over yourself already


----------



## YSoLovely

^^I read on ONTD that the tattoo's could be from the time she was filming "The Town"...


----------



## minababe

I just saw the nude pics. they look totally real to me.  it's def her face and her body looks the same + the quality of the iphone pics aren't good so you can do nothing there with photoshop imo.


----------



## ele89

^agree.it's totally her.. And this sounds like a revenge to me..ex boyfriends, lovers whatever. 
And about Lilly Allen, I agree she is not the definition of class and I also raised my eyebrow when she was hired by Chanel but the big difference between Lilly and Blake is that Lilly hasnt built up a career based on a fake image of herself..


----------



## terebina786

Why do all these leaked pics from all these girls have the same pose in what looks like the same bathroom???

Yeah, that's totally Blake.. no denying it.


----------



## kittenslingerie

The big difference between Lily and Blake is that Blake is model-like and dresses well and Lily is a sloppy mess. Lily has some nude pictures on the net herself, I've seen them. She certainly doesn't represent any class to me. That said I actually like Lily and her music, but she is Karl's biggest joke of a Chanel model for me.
As far as the pictures, I'm not convinced either way. The girl in the pics definitely looks skinnier than Blake, but who knows. These celebs are morons, so its possible.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

These pics are totally real IMO.

And despite the fact she has no ass. I would have been like Yes, it is me and damn I look gooood.


----------



## nastasja

BagOuttaHell said:


> These pics are totally real IMO.
> 
> And despite the fact she has no ass. I would have been like Yes, it is me and damn I look gooood.


 
totally agree. she has nothing to be ashamed of. i'd be taking nude pics too...she looks pretty damn good (besides no ass).


----------



## pinkpolo

AEGIS said:


> i hear this too.  but then i wonder why her ambition is seen as a bad thing?  is it bc she's a woman?  honestly, i believe most in hollywood sleep their way to where they are.



Being ambitious isn't a bad thing. It's just the ways you're willing to go about achieving your goals. Everyone knows that Hollywood is a lot like high school with its cliques and cattiness. But instead of an open door policy, there's an open leg policy.


----------



## AEGIS

MichelleAntonia said:


> Wait.. I don't get your comment. Is sleeping your way to the top a sign of ambition, or lack thereof? Or unrelated..... ?
> 
> *I* think the big deal about The Green Lantern is that is looks like an EPIC piece of sh*t




i want to go see green latern but that's bc i think ryan reynolds is reaallly reallly attractive. 

oh idk if sleeping her way to the top is a sign of ambition or not.  i actually think it's just an aspect of being in hollywood.

but whenever they talk about her being ambitious they mention it in the same breathe as her "dating" or  using men that can help her get there.

which i dont think is a big deal.  

how do you think she got that chanel deal? her good looks? no--bc she isn't THAT cute.  but when you have anna wintour and christian louboutin as 'sponsors"...well things are just a bit easier for you.

i think she's just trying to make her Gossip Girl transition easier and not end up like Jennifer Aniston


----------



## AEGIS

killerlife said:


> totally agree. she has nothing to be ashamed of. i'd be taking nude pics too...she looks pretty damn good (besides no ass).




it looks JUST like her.  and i dont expect a girl of Blake's size to have a big ass. lol.  I mean I know slim girls with asses but you know...they aren't white lol.

her body looks great.  i'd be taking nudes all the time too if i were her.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I def think that's her in the nude pics....it's hilarious that her team is trying to say otherwise. 

I never saw the hype about Blake....nothing about her impresses me


----------



## Stephanie***

mizz852 said:


> after watching the movie, the town, i actually have a lot more respect for blake as an actress. Although her other roles don't display her talent much, her role in the town really does show off her talent.




agree!!!!


----------



## Vlad

It almost seems like cellphone mirror nudie shots belong on the resume of every young Hollywood actress these days.


----------



## pinkpolo

Lainey's interesting analysis on this whole situation where she assumes that B had an affair with Ben A and slept with Weinstein, hence the reference to the producer:



> Blake Lively&#8217;s publicist denied that the first batch of nude leaks were shots of her client. And there was a rather limp-wristed threat to sue too. Whoever released the pictures apparently wasn&#8217;t finished. Yesterday more images were distributed online, this time with captions, like a f-ck you message to Blake&#8217;s rep, challenging the denial, and providing even more &#8220;proof&#8221; that the tawdry shots are indeed of her &#8211; her tits, her ass, her body.
> 
> I&#8217;ve included a few of the less fleshy ones. As you can see, the tattoos are from The Town, and she was supposedly still dating Penn Badgley then. We&#8217;ll come back to that in a moment. From this selection at least, I think it&#8217;s pretty clear who we&#8217;re dealing with. I think it&#8217;s Blake Lively. Totally. And I also think yesterday&#8217;s images were of Blake Lively too.
> 
> However, there are, if you must, several really skanky photos that came with this current collection. Those don&#8217;t include a head. Just a lot of nipple and ass crack action. So ... I mean, I guess you could always doubt the legitimacy of those. Anyway, maybe you should look at them first before we continue the analysis. But you have to promise to come back, ok? Click here but they are NOT SAFE FOR WORK!!!
> 
> So...who???
> 
> Is behind this?
> 
> During the liveblog yesterday, Sarah from Cinesnark threw Jennifer Garner&#8217;s name out first which... amazing, right? I mean that&#8217;s a game-ender because, well, what could be better? On a serious tip though, I don&#8217;t think it&#8217;s Garner. At least I don&#8217;t think the first step is Garner. I don&#8217;t think Garner knows what &#8220;faps&#8221; means, although I would love to be the person to explain it to her.
> 
> The &#8220;faps&#8221; talk suggests that the person disseminating the images is just some kind of internet punk, and on the surface, maybe it&#8217;s simply a case of a lost cell phone getting into the hands of the wrong video store clerk, and sh-t happens.
> 
> Or... if you have a Hong Kong triad imagination like me, and have watched too many movies, maybe this is like organised crime. Maybe the internet punk is just the top layer, and below that there&#8217;s a courier who was instructed to drop the files into some envelope, and before that there was a personal assistant who ordered the delivery, and the personal assistant would have received his/her instructions from a lawyer representing an unnamed client, and so on...
> 
> Someone with a major grudge against the formerly wholesome Blake.
> 
> Then again, Penn Badgley could just be super pissed that Blake is now f-cking Leo.
> 
> I prefer the more sinister explanation.
> 
> Maybe a super producer, a very ruthless one, with whom she had a very close relationship, a man who was said to be helping her film career along, doesn&#8217;t appreciate that she&#8217;s gone off with the Movie Star to the South of France. Maybe it&#8217;s his way of getting her back in line.
> 
> Maybe she promised to participate in some sh-tty project and backed out, and this is how they&#8217;re reminding her that while she&#8217;s welcome to aspire to a career making prestigious films, she has a debt to pay and she doesn&#8217;t get to walk away from it so easily.
> 
> Or maybe it has nothing to do with her. Maybe she&#8217;s been caught in the crossfire of a war between who she originally sent these images to and his adversary. So who did she originally send them to?
> 
> The unattractive megalomaniacal super producer in order to secure her next job? Or a co-star with a wife? Or a fashion executive?
> 
> It can&#8217;t have been someone unimportant. Blake isn&#8217;t the kind of girl who gives it up without being impressed.
> 
> As for Penn Badgley &#8211; here&#8217;s what sucks for him: if she didn&#8217;t send them to him, she was then cheating on him. He looks like a chump either way which... I suppose isn&#8217;t a stretch.
> 
> This is endlessly, endlessly fascinating. And we haven&#8217;t even talked about Leo yet. How can he handle this heat? Will he want any part of it? If he hangs around, does that mean he&#8217;s totally into it? Into her? Or does it simply confirm that he has his own scandal to bury?
> 
> Oh....
> 
> That&#8217;s another good theory too.
> 
> Also...
> 
> Blake is scheduled to present at the MTV Movie Awards this weekend. I think it&#8217;s safe to say that she won&#8217;t be taking any press questions? If I were her publicist, I would be begging Leo&#8217;s publicist to have them attend together. If they show up at a major event like that, officially as boyfriend and girlfriend? It would blow any nude scandal off the radar. Depends on how generous Leo is I guess.



Source: http://laineygossip.com/More_nude_p...ely_are_released_02jun11.aspx?CatID=0&CelID=0

Plus, word is that Weinstein's been pining for Leo to do his new Tarantino movie, but rumor has it that Leo is reluctant to commit to the project. 
Maybe something "sinister" is indeed going on (to quote Lainey)...


----------



## Ellapretty

Since these were taken on the set of "our town" and she was allegedly hooking up with Ben Affleck at the time...I wonder if Blake was sending them to Ben A and Jennifer Garner found them and released them now (Lainey touches on that theory too).


----------



## Jahpson

Ellapretty said:


> Since these were taken on the set of "our town" and *she was allegedly hooking up with Ben Affleck at the time*...I wonder if Blake was sending them to Ben A and Jennifer Garner found them and released them now (Lainey touches on that theory too).



wait...








what???


----------



## Ellapretty

OMG - that gif is too funny!

I can't find the original article I read about it - but this references it slightly:

http://www.laineygossip.com/Blake_L...azine_chemistry_19aug10.aspx?CatID=0&CelID=17



Jahpson said:


> wait...
> 
> 27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lkhqu7X2HQ1qas5xlo1_500.gif
> 
> 
> what???


----------



## aklein

Jahpson said:


> wait...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what???


 
Awesome gif!  But yeah, she and Affleck were allegedly getting it on.  She was also pretty open about her sexcapades with Ryan Reynolds while they were filming the Green Lantern in NOLA ... allegedly.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Affleck? oooh they better check Ben's phone. Garner may have released these pics. haha.

I don't know about Blake but I have heard that he loves Vegas.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

BagOuttaHell said:


> These pics are totally real IMO.
> 
> And despite the fact she has no ass. *I would have been like Yes, it is me and damn I look gooood.*



Same here! And I don't know I think her a$$ is pretty nice, LOL


----------



## prettyprincess

I dont understand how there could be any doubt that thats her in the pics. Im disappointed and Ive lost respect for her.


----------



## conrad18

Hmm...How convenient: she's dating Leo, nude pics are released, and a big blockbuster movie coming out soon. It all seems very well-timed to me.


----------



## Belle49

She looks good naked lol


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Belle49 said:


> She looks good naked lol



Amen to that. 
Time for me to hit the gym


----------



## Tangerine

Oh wow I CANNOT STAND that Lainey woman.  She is obsessive and shameless and for some reason just really, really bitter towards certain people. She will literally say _anything _to stir sh**t, its desperate and kind of gross. I'm so done reading anything of hers let alone humoring her 'theories'. She is everything that is wrong with internet gossip


----------



## schadenfreude

My first thought upon seeing the pics was Holy Fake Boobs Batman! which surprised me because I never suspected. Good boob job.


----------



## NY_Mami

OH MY GOODNESS!!!... This is why certain people shouldn't have the innanets... lol....


----------



## MichelleAntonia

These gossip people coming up with these "theories" are more pathetic than Blake could ever be. Do they ever step back and look at this bs they're spinning? jfc


----------



## orinoco

Tangerine said:


> Oh wow I CANNOT STAND that Lainey woman.  She is obsessive and shameless and for some reason just really, really bitter towards certain people. She will literally say _anything _to stir sh**t, its desperate and kind of gross. I'm so done reading anything of hers let alone humoring her 'theories'. She is everything that is wrong with internet gossip




 i had the 'pleasure' of meeting her when i did some volunteer work for this store event which happened a couple of years ago around the same time as the Junos, so some celebrities trickled in. I was an usher with the guest checklist and she threw her coat on me as she strutted pass, completely ignoring all of us at the door  At some point during the night she also handed her empty champagne glass to me (while i was mid convo with someone) without so much as a word or a glance.


----------



## quynh_1206

Wow....Who does she think she is?!!!She does seem like she thinks highly of herself.


----------



## abs914

http://www.radaronline.com/exclusives/2011/06/photos-ben-affleck-sports-black-eye-la

:wondering


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Lainey has mommy issues.


----------



## xlovely

BagOuttaHell said:


> These pics are totally real IMO.
> 
> And despite the fact she has no ass. I would have been like Yes, it is me and damn I look gooood.



LOL


----------



## kirsten

Leonardo DiCaprio and Blake Lively ride a water taxi on Thursday (June 2) in Venice, Italy.

The two have been taking in the sights and enjoying their time together in Europe.

Last Friday, the 23-year-old Green Lantern star and 36-year-old actor left their hotel in Saint-Paul, France, separately before being spotted holding hands during a romantic stroll in Monte Carlo.

Leo reportedly even introduced Blake as his girlfriend when they attended a Grand Prix viewing bash aboard a yacht.

&#8220;I&#8217;ve never seen him like this with a girl,&#8221; an insider told Us Weekly.


----------



## AEGIS

schadenfreude said:


> My first thought upon seeing the pics was Holy Fake Boobs Batman! which surprised me because I never suspected. Good boob job.




her boobs look fake?  can you explain it?


----------



## bisousx

kirsten said:


> &#8220;I&#8217;ve never seen him like this with a girl,&#8221; an insider told Us Weekly.



Kinda funny that he's so sprung over Ms. Young Blonde Thing.. Go get 'em, Blake!


----------



## serene

on the first yat picture she looks like she's holding a gun!


----------



## minababe

what's wrong with her hair colour?? looks red-tinged. I like her but I prefer leo with bar. such a beautiful couple, both very causal in shirt and jeans. I think blake is a different type more girlish ( what I prefer ) but maybe she will change her style for leo.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

AEGIS said:


> her boobs look fake?  can you explain it?



I don't ever understand how they look fake either. If they're fake, they are the best fakes I have ever seen.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I never got the big deal about Leo. Even when I was a teenager and Titanic came out... idk.. he doesn't do anything for me :/ But if Blake likes him.. that's all that matters!


----------



## Jahpson

so we are just going to ignore their burnt friend on that boat?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Jahpson said:


> so we are just going to ignore their burnt friend on that boat?



hahaha


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I'm surprised about these pictures but it's all very convenient with the movie coming out and her being on the cover of Glamour.

Either way she looks good and has nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## schadenfreude

Re: her fake boobs. It's more of a gut feeling. Without getting all porno on you, from the few pics I saw the fullness at the sides and bottom and just the way they hung gave it away, especially in the shots with her arm up. Either that girl has been personally blessed by the hand of God or they are plastic. I find her too thin to be the former. I just think it's a very well done, subtle boob job.


----------



## kirsten

*Blake Lively Will &#8216;Poke Fun&#8217; at Nude Photo Scandal at MTV Movie Awards*

The MTV Movie Awards are always a place for celebrities to make fun of themselves and the messes they&#8217;ve found themselves in &#8212; and according to Celebuzz sources, Blake Lively plans on getting some laughs from her recent photo scandal.

Despite the dramatic week of alleged nude photo leaks that Blake&#8217;s reps declared as &#8220;100% fake,&#8221; our insiders say that Blake will absolutely be in attendance, and instead of hiding from the scandal, she plans to &#8220;poke fun&#8221; at the situation during the show.

&#8220;They&#8217;re working on a moment in the show where she&#8217;d make fun of it,&#8221; our source says.

MTV had no comment on Lively&#8217;s participation in the show.

Blake has been laying low in Venice, Italy since her photo scandal erupted this week. On Friday, photos of her and rumored boyfriend Leonardo DiCaprio on a boat emerged, showing Blake on the phone and looking less than thrilled.

http://www.celebuzz.com/2011-06-03/...oke-fun-at-photo-scandal-at-mtv-movie-awards/


----------



## kirsten

schadenfreude said:


> Re: her fake boobs. It's more of a gut feeling. Without getting all porno on you, from the few pics I saw the fullness at the sides and bottom and just the way they hung gave it away, especially in the shots with her arm up. Either that girl has been personally blessed by the hand of God or they are plastic. I find her too thin to be the former. I just think it's a very well done, subtle boob job.



I am pretty sure she has had a boob job. At least that is what is rumored.


----------



## schadenfreude

^ I would bet anything on it. There's many photos where the outline of the breast is just too sharp. Even a skinny girl with bigger real boobs wouldn't have this effect - normal breast tissue is not so well delineated from the surrounding tissue.

PS I'm not being a hater. If I had that body I would be putting it all over the internet. It's amazing.


----------



## siworae

^ Not a hater here, either.  Even before the nude photos surfaced, I thought she's had a boob job... a very good one.  There was a rumor that she had a nose job too.  There's a lot of celebs that have had some tweaking done, and I personally do not think any less of them for doing so.

Blake certainly has an amazing figure.  I lurk in this thread every now and then just to see what she's wearing.


----------



## bisousx

Did anyone see Ben Affleck's new black eye?


----------



## kirsten

bisousx said:


> Did anyone see Ben Affleck's new black eye?



Yeah but I doubt it has anything to do with Blake. I don't think Jennifer Garner would put up with him if he were cheating.


----------



## sweetfacespout

I wouldn't be surprised if she had really gotten a boob job, I mean is there any celeb who hasn't gotten plastic surgery.

Anyways, those nude shots are so 6 years ago. I can't believe celebs still leak those pics to get more attention, it's not even news anymore. It was this huge thing back when Paris Hilton did it, but now it's just boring.


----------



## minababe

since I saw her the first time on gossip girl I knew her boobs are fake.
they look good but fake.

if I would done my boobs I would def go to her doc


----------



## labelwhore04

schadenfreude said:


> Re: her fake boobs. It's more of a gut feeling. Without getting all porno on you, from the few pics I saw the fullness at the sides and bottom and just the way they hung gave it away, especially in the shots with her arm up. Either that girl has been personally blessed by the hand of God or they are plastic. I find her too thin to be the former. I just think it's a very well done, subtle boob job.



her boobs look amazing, what cup size do you think she is? my height and body shape is very similar to hers and those are what i want my boobs to look like!


----------



## bisousx

labelwhore04 said:


> her boobs look amazing, what cup size do you think she is? my height and body shape is very similar to hers and those are what i want my boobs to look like!



There's a number of factors you have to consider - how much breast tissue you naturally have, the projection of the implant (low, moderate, moderate plus, high, etc) and how many cc's. Among others. As you can see I've been to a few consultations


----------



## minababe

just take a pic of her to your doc and say: I want this!


----------



## randr21

she's like, 23?  ahh, good to be that age, with that body.


----------



## NY_Mami

minababe said:


> what's wrong with her hair colour?? looks red-tinged. I like her but I prefer leo with bar. such a beautiful couple, both very causal in shirt and jeans. I think blake is a different type more girlish ( what I prefer ) but maybe she will change her style for leo.


 
She dyed her hair reddish for a film.... and Leo is better off not bein' wit' Bar... she has quite the reputation for makin' people not like her.... and I heard she's very racist..... and whom is this Lainey woman that you all speak of????....


----------



## labelwhore04

NY_Mami said:


> She dyed her hair reddish for a film.... and Leo is better off not bein' wit' Bar... she has quite the reputation for makin' people not like her.... and I heard she's very racist..... and* whom is this Lainey woman that you all speak of????*....



She's a gossip blogger and entertainment reporter here in Canada. Here's a link to her blog: http://www.laineygossip.com/


----------



## lovemysavior

Jahpson said:


> so we are just going to ignore their burnt friend on that boat?


----------



## SerraEstrella

kirsten said:


> Yeah but I doubt it has anything to do with Blake. I don't think Jennifer Garner would put up with him if he were cheating.


 
That whole rumor (true or not) just makes me feel icky about him. He has that wholesome - faithful kinda guy...but then again so didn't my ex. Sigh.


----------



## viciel

I was looking at her pics and DH walked by and said, 'fake boobs', enough said


----------



## NY_Mami

chriseve said:


> I was looking at her pics and DH walked by and said, 'fake boobs', enough said


 
:lolots: I'm gonna assume that your DH is in the medical field.... because there are men who can't tell the difference between real and fake ones... lol....


----------



## Cleankutazn

^^Lots of hands on experience


----------



## Slavisa

She has implants for sure. I have them, and mine look exactly the same.

I think hers would be about 335-400cc.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Stole this from the 2011 MTV Movie Awards thread...can't say I love this look, but she still looks gorgeous. It was just a little boring.


----------



## pinkpolo

And look! She's not showcasing her boobs (or legs) for once. Quite modest B, I wonder why...


----------



## kirsten

pinkpolo said:


> And look! She's not showcasing her boobs (or legs) for once. Quite modest B, I wonder why...



MTE


----------



## orinoco

quynh_1206 said:


> Wow....Who does she think she is?!!!She does seem like she thinks highly of herself.




Funny thing is we all had no idea who she was  had to check the guestlist.

Should've taken the opportunity to call security on her


----------



## Tangerine

The color of the dress is AMAZING!!


----------



## Jahpson

that dress is giving me life!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That dress looks great on her.


----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA

love her in Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants!


----------



## kirsten

It's been fifteen years since he wowed as Shakespeare's most tragic lover, but Leo DiCaprio obviously still has a fondness for playing Romeo.

The 36-year-old, who took the lead opposite Claire Danes's Juliet in Baz Luhrmann's 1996 film, visited Verona in Italy - where the bard set his tragic tale of star-crossed lovers - with a new leading lady last week.

The manner of their meeting perhaps inspired Leo to treat Blake to a tour of the Montague and Capulet stomping ground.

She excitedly took pictures around the historic town, when the pair visited the ancient Roman ampitheatre Lively laughed as she took pictures of her new beau in full thespian mode.

And the new couple made sure to visit 'Juliet's House,' the Dell Capello home which features the famous balcony and is thought to have been the home of the real family who inspired the story of the Capulets.

An insider told Grazia magazine: 'Blake is exactly Leo's type. He likes leggy blondes with big smiles and Blake fits the bill perfectly.

'Leo and Bar have been through some rocky times recently and Leo is famously reluctant to settle down. The rumours around Blake and Leo won't go away.'


----------



## minababe

I don't think their style match really good.


----------



## Tangerine

Well it looks like they are having fun, and what else besides that do you need, really?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I agree. They look cute together.


----------



## Stephanie***

They are sooooo cute together!!


----------



## Jahpson

yeah I think they look cute together.


----------



## swirlpop

cute couple


----------



## jennified_

I am kind of obsessed with seeing them together now... SO CUTE!


----------



## oliviap

I think they are so cute together. I still havent got over my teenage crush on him I think lol


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Blake looks so young and so mature at the same time.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

californiaCRUSH said:


> Blake looks so young and so mature at the same time.



A wonderful combination! 

I love seeing them together now as well. I'm hooked lol


----------



## wetbandit42

LoveMyMarc said:


> TELL ME ABOUT IT! Wth...butterface? SMH.



How do people think she's a butterface? She's hot!

The nude pics look real to me, but really, who cares? If I had her body I would take nude pics of myself too!

Also, she & Leo are super cute together.


----------



## bagmyheart

She looks so elegant as a 23 year girl~ like her a lot


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Who cares? She cares apparently with these denials. But I agree that is the attitude she should have taken.

That is if she didn't release them herself. 

Who knows.


----------



## New-New

Why is the media still trying to make Blake Lively happen?

She's pretty but not a good actress. 

Judging by the people Leo has dated in the past, I wouldn't be surprised if they were smashing.


----------



## lliloveit

NY_Mami said:


> :lolots: I'm gonna assume that your DH is in the medical field.... because there are men who can't tell the difference between real and fake ones... lol....



and women as well!! I can't tell, especially Blake's... Actually thought they were real when I first lurked in here :shame:


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I still can't tell if they are fake or not! lol


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Double post.


----------



## New-New

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I still can't tell if they are fake or not! lol



They're fake. Store bought. They're a little too perky and too rounded. And too symmetrical.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Yeah I know everyone says that...but I still just can't see it lol


----------



## eggpudding

New-New said:


> *Why is the media still trying to make Blake Lively happen?
> 
> *She's pretty but not a good actress.
> 
> Judging by the people Leo has dated in the past, I wouldn't be surprised if they were smashing.



Excellent question


----------



## coffeebeene

Anyone see her on Regis this morning? I'll post pictures or a link later if no one else does, but she looked great. She's lost a bit of weight and her chest seems to have gone down in size

In regards to the implants...check out the early part of Gossip girl Season 3. In a few episodes where she had just gotten her implants re-done, they were practically up to her chin.


----------



## coffeebeene

New-New said:


> Why is the media still trying to make Blake Lively happen?
> 
> She's pretty but not a good actress.
> 
> Judging by the people Leo has dated in the past, I wouldn't be surprised if they were smashing.



She's not just an actress anymore (btw did you see her in The Town? apparently she went into her interview in character, and the Boston native who did the interview asked her what part she was from afterward, not realizing the accent was fake), she's probably going to be better known for her work with Chanel or other brands in the long run.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I thought she was good in The Town.


----------



## New-New

coffeebeene said:


> She's not just an actress anymore (btw did you see her in The Town? apparently she went into her interview in character, and the Boston native who did the interview asked her what part she was from afterward, not realizing the accent was fake), she's probably going to be better known for her work with Chanel or other brands in the long run.



I did see the Town. It was a'ight. I don't think she added anything to the movie.

I do like Blake; she cute and all. I just don't think she's a good actress. But she cute, and in Hollywood, you can ride on just being cute for a long time if your lucky.


----------



## kittenslingerie

I think Blake is great overall. The naked cell phones have definitely damaged her credibility, only time will tell how badly. And facially she is very pretty, I think the problem is the premature aging around her mouth. She should get some subtle filler in the lines and she'd look perfect. And her and Leo are adorable together IMO.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think she's a pretty good actress actually...I liked her in The Town.


----------



## purplepinky

Premature aging around her mouth? I don't have any idea what this even means, I sure don't see it. And "it's a problem" ? I don't think that qualifies as a "problem"....more like a human's face and what happens when you smile alot....sounds like a pretty good "problem" to have. If  striving for "perfection" means filler at age 24....sign me up for some wrinkly 20's because that is just ludicrous as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## curlygirlsd

I grew up in Boston and while Blake was good in The Town, I don't think her accent is actually correct. She tried though.  Good movie!


----------



## pinkpolo

coffeebeene said:


> Anyone see her on Regis this morning? I'll post pictures or a link later if no one else does, but she looked great. She's lost a bit of weight and her chest seems to have gone down in size



Here you go: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qck_CxNQ91o&feature=player_embedded


----------



## kirsten

purplepinky said:


> Premature aging around her mouth? I don't have any idea what this even means, I sure don't see it. And "it's a problem" ? I don't think that qualifies as a "problem"....more like a human's face and what happens when you smile alot....sounds like a pretty good "problem" to have. If  striving for "perfection" means filler at age 24....sign me up for some wrinkly 20's because that is just ludicrous as far as I'm concerned.



I agree. People have pointed out that she has smile lines but she smiles a lot and that should never be considered "a problem!"Jeez. 

Getting fillers... bleh. She won't be able to smile as pretty then or smile at all.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^the fever pitch that criticism of people's looks is hitting is seriously disturbing...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her smile is one of her best qualities! I love that she's always smiling and laughing...it makes her even more attractive.


----------



## kittenslingerie

purplepinky said:


> Premature aging around her mouth? I don't have any idea what this even means, I sure don't see it. And "it's a problem" ? I don't think that qualifies as a "problem"....more like a human's face and what happens when you smile alot....sounds like a pretty good "problem" to have. If  striving for "perfection" means filler at age 24....sign me up for some wrinkly 20's because that is just ludicrous as far as I'm concerned.



You don't know what premature aging means... LOL. Well she has deeper lines then most 30 and 40 year olds that I know, not that it matters to me as much as it apparently matters to you. I'm not the one calling her a butt-her-face on here, I actually think she's cute facially and has a super hot bod and have stated that many times. I think that she'd look _better_ with filler, but I never said that she NEEDS. It's her face, so at the end of the day who really cares...


----------



## minababe

I hate botox and all that stuff. we all age even with botox under the skin lol. people who think they could stop aging need a therapy imo.

I'm glad blake has those lovely signs of life in her face, nicole kidman is a beautiful woman with no signs of life. and how look her face now? dead.

she is sooo young (2 years older than me), the idea such a young girl with botox, omg 

she is 23 and has a great skin imo


----------



## poptarts

While I think Blake is a good looking woman, with an amazing figure, but something about her for Chanel throws me off. I don't mind the fact that she's a young Hollywood starlet, but rather the fact that Chanel girls in the past (and some present, ie Vanessa) have all been fresh, unique and a bit quirky (ie, Emma, Kiera, Lily, etc). I wouldn't exactly describe Blake as any of those. She's a bombshell for sure, but there's really nothing else to her when you look at her. When I see her at events wearing Chanel, it doesn't feel as "natural" as it does on other starlets.  I hate to compare between the two but Leighton would've been a much more interesting choice for Chanel (IMHO). Blake would be fantastic in a Versace or Roberto Cavalli campaign.


----------



## AEGIS

New-New said:


> *Why is the media still trying to make Blake Lively happen?*
> 
> She's pretty but not a good actress.
> 
> Judging by the people Leo has dated in the past, I wouldn't be surprised if they were smashing.





this tickled me so much  but she is on the cover of glamour looking not that cute and they're trying to force me to believe her and the florence welch [another hard faced looking woman but at least she's talented] are bffs

she isn't the cutest but she has nice shoes and nice legs i guess.


----------



## purplepinky

I'm gonna need to know who made the dress she was wearing on Jay Leno tonight. I am guessing Missoni, but I'm on the hunt!


----------



## AEGIS

schadenfreude said:


> Re: her fake boobs. It's more of a gut feeling. Without getting all porno on you, from the few pics I saw the fullness at the sides and bottom and just the way they hung gave it away, especially in the shots with her arm up. Either that girl has been personally blessed by the hand of God or they are plastic. I find her too thin to be the former. I just think it's a very well done, subtle boob job.





schadenfreude said:


> ^ I would bet anything on it. There's many photos where the outline of the breast is just too sharp. Even a skinny girl with bigger real boobs wouldn't have this effect - normal breast tissue is not so well delineated from the surrounding tissue.
> 
> PS I'm not being a hater. If I had that body I would be putting it all over the internet. It's amazing.





siworae said:


> ^ Not a hater here, either.  Even before the nude photos surfaced, I thought she's had a boob job... a very good one.  There was a rumor that she had a nose job too.  There's a lot of celebs that have had some tweaking done, and I personally do not think any less of them for doing so.
> 
> Blake certainly has an amazing figure.  I lurk in this thread every now and then just to see what she's wearing.





minababe said:


> just take a pic of her to your doc and say: I want this!





NOW i see!!!



curlygirlsd said:


> I grew up in Boston and while Blake was good in The Town, I don't think her accent is actually correct. She tried though.  Good movie!




Boston accent is hard to mimic.   Im moving up there and I hope i don't develop one.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Her smile is one of her best qualities! I love that she's always smiling and laughing...it makes her even more attractive.



I agree


----------



## MissCL

poptarts said:


> While I think Blake is a good looking woman, with an amazing figure, but something about her for Chanel throws me off. I don't mind the fact that she's a young Hollywood starlet, but rather the fact that Chanel girls in the past (and some present, ie Vanessa) have all been fresh, unique and a bit quirky (ie, Emma, Kiera, Lily, etc). I wouldn't exactly describe Blake as any of those. She's a bombshell for sure, but there's really nothing else to her when you look at her. When I see her at events wearing Chanel, it doesn't feel as "natural" as it does on other starlets.  I hate to compare between the two but Leighton would've been a much more interesting choice for Chanel (IMHO). Blake would be fantastic in a Versace or Roberto Cavalli campaign.



great post


----------



## pinkpolo

poptarts said:


> While I think Blake is a good looking woman, with an amazing figure, but something about her for Chanel throws me off. I don't mind the fact that she's a young Hollywood starlet, but rather the fact that Chanel girls in the past (and some present, ie Vanessa) have all been fresh, unique and a bit quirky (ie, Emma, Kiera, Lily, etc). I wouldn't exactly describe Blake as any of those. She's a bombshell for sure, but there's really nothing else to her when you look at her. When I see her at events wearing Chanel, it doesn't feel as "natural" as it does on other starlets.  I hate to compare between the two but Leighton would've been a much more interesting choice for Chanel (IMHO). Blake would be fantastic in a Versace or Roberto Cavalli campaign.



I agree, great post. Another girl who would have been a better choice for Chanel campaign would be Elle Fanning or even Carey Mulligan rather than Blake.


----------



## kirsten

Blake Lively is white hot on the cover of Madison&#8217;s July issue.

Here&#8217;s what the 23-year-old Green Lantern star had to share with the Australian mag:

On the benefits of living in Manhattan: &#8220;Living in New York City helps me a lot. If I lived in a place which was more quiet and calm it would be a challenge to work as much as I do, but the city is always alive. It&#8217;s constantly breathing and pushing you through, so it makes it easier to be awake. You feed off the energy of the city, the people, the lights and sounds.&#8221;

On her love for fashion: &#8220;I appreciate design so much and have done so since I was a child. My mom and sisters were models. They always loved clothes and any sort of design. Fashion is something I&#8217;ve always admired - so being exposed to it and sitting in Paris next to [designer] Karl Lagerfeld and looking at the couture pieces, seeing the sketches and hearing how they are designed, it&#8217;s like &#8230; [sighs]&#8221;

On being called a fashion icon: &#8220;That stuff makes me feel so shy. If people like what I wear, that&#8217;s the cherry on top of everything else.&#8221;

---

They made her mole look so big.


----------



## xlovely

kirsten said:


> blake lively is white hot on the cover of madisons july issue.
> 
> Heres what the 23-year-old green lantern star had to share with the australian mag:
> 
> On the benefits of living in manhattan: living in new york city helps me a lot. If i lived in a place which was more quiet and calm it would be a challenge to work as much as i do, but the city is always alive. Its constantly breathing and pushing you through, so it makes it easier to be awake. You feed off the energy of the city, the people, the lights and sounds.
> 
> on her love for fashion: i appreciate design so much and have done so since i was a child. My mom and sisters were models. They always loved clothes and any sort of design. Fashion is something ive always admired - so being exposed to it and sitting in paris next to [designer] karl lagerfeld and looking at the couture pieces, seeing the sketches and hearing how they are designed, its like  [sighs]
> 
> on being called a fashion icon: that stuff makes me feel so shy. If people like what i wear, thats the cherry on top of everything else.
> 
> ---
> 
> *they made her mole look so big*.



lol, ia


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She's gorgeous but thy totally recycled her Vogue cover.


----------



## kirsten

californiaCRUSH said:


> She's gorgeous but thy totally recycled her Vogue cover.



Oh wow, they totally did.


----------



## VanessaJean

Are her and Leo stil together?


----------



## Deborah1986

_Gossip Girl star Blake Lively  girlfriend of Leonardo DiCaprio  has become Stella McCartneys latest muse, thanks to their shared passion for vegetarianism.

Like Leonardo, Blake is an animal lover and believes in cruelty-free fashion so when she met Stella at the Met Ball last month she found they shared many of the same ideals, says a source.

Stella thinks Blake would be the perfect brand ambassador for her company in America.

Blake, 23, has shown her support in return by wearing one of Stellas designs on a recent fashion shoot.

Blake was recently snapped up by Chanel to model their Mademoiselle handbags_


----------



## Deborah1986

_Though we didnt expect Gossip Girl to begin filming season five until mid-July, signs have already been spotted on the Upper West Side of Manhattan for next week!

Thanks to @jason_tucker who sent us the above sign which shows Gossip Girl filming on 77th between Central Park West and Columbus on Thursday, July 7!

Were thinking that the show will actually begin filming on Tuesday, July 5, so be on the lookout for more signs around the city!

Here we go again, can you believe its the fifth season already?!_


----------



## Liya

Deborah1986 said:


> _Though we didnt expect Gossip Girl to begin filming season five until mid-July, signs have already been spotted on the Upper West Side of Manhattan for next week!
> 
> Thanks to @jason_tucker who sent us the above sign which shows Gossip Girl filming on 77th between Central Park West and Columbus on Thursday, July 7!
> 
> Were thinking that the show will actually begin filming on Tuesday, July 5, so be on the lookout for more signs around the city!
> 
> Here we go again, can you believe its the fifth season already?!_



Woohoo, can't wait, it's my guilty pleasure!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I actually see her as a great fit for Stella McCartney.


----------



## kirsten

*Because Mommy Knows Best: Leonardo DiCaprio splits with Blake Lively*

Leonardo DiCaprio and Blake Lively have reportedly split up.

DiCaprio has allegedly broken up with the Gossip Girl star because his mother didn't like her.

According to sources, Lively flew out to Italy to meet the Inception actor's mom, who "couldn't stand" the 23-year-old.

A close friend explained to Now magazine: "Blake's a total mess. She tried hard to impress Leo's mom when they met but Irmelin couldn't stand her.

"She told Leo that Blake was far too up herself for him. Blake was nervous so she did talk a lot. But his mom says all she did was talk about Gossip Girl and how she's a Chanel model.

"Leo listens to his mom and the fact that she didn't like her has put him off."

DiCaprio and Lively have been linked since May this year, but have apparently been having relationship problems since last month.


----------



## minababe

because of his mom?? omg what a baby boy ..


----------



## emcosmo1639

And how did he not notice all of this?  Isn't it kinda sad that he was oblivious and had to get his mom to notice the things a normal person would notice almost immediately??


----------



## saira1214

I think the story is made up. It was a publicity stunt and I don't think they ever had chemistry. There is a crazy age difference as well.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don't know what to think. His mother could just be one of those snotty, b*tchy mother in laws from hell. Blake could have been super nervous and acted stupid. The story could be entirely true, and Blake did act totally full of herself. The story could be entirely false, and blown way out of proportion. This could all have just been a publicity stunt. Leo could be a little Mama's boy who doesn't think for himself. Etc. Etc. All are definite possibilities, and we'll never really know.


----------



## NY_Mami

I always thought that Blake and Leo was a publicity stunt...


----------



## emcosmo1639

I think I'm going to have to lean towards publicity stunt too.  But I sure hope that article about her is either made up or seriously exaggerated.  I'm not a big fan, but I would hope she's not that full of it.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's certainly never struck me as full of it, but I obviously don't know.


----------



## uhkiwi

is Now magazine like the Star of Canada? doesn't seem like a legit source


----------



## kirsten

For anyone who relished the recent gossip frenzy that newish couple Blake Lively and Leonardo DiCaprio had already split: sorry!

As it turns out, rumors that the pair broke up over a meeting between Lively and DiCaprio's mother Irmelin (that ended with Irmelin telling Leo that Blake was reportedly "too far up herself for him") just aren't true.

A source who knows the couple assures Scoop that everything is fine, and our era of Leo and Blake has not come to any abrupt end.

http://scoop.today.com/_news/2011/07/21/7134007-dicaprio-and-lively-still-together


lol so are they or aren't they?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Oh, tabloids. Yes, no, yes, no. Today seems like a more reliable source than the first article though, but who knows.


----------



## Deborah1986

_For anyone who relished the recent gossip frenzy that newish couple Blake Lively and Leonardo DiCaprio had already split: sorry!

As it turns out, rumors that the pair broke up over a meeting between Lively and DiCaprio's mother Irmelin (that ended with Irmelin telling Leo that Blake was reportedly "too far up herself for him") just aren't true.

A source who knows the couple assures Scoop that everything is fine, and our era of Leo and Blake has not come to any abrupt end._


----------



## Deborah1986

_Blake Lively and Kaylee DeFer were also spotted on the set.

Blake changed from a pair of jeans and a tee to what we assume is a "Serena" outfit, consisting of a red skirt and vest
_


----------



## minababe

love blake's outfit a lot more than the serena outfit^^


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I like the vest, but wtf is happening with her hair?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Serena's hair is always a mess; it's pretty much become a part of her character. I like both Blake and Serena's outfits.


----------



## kirsten

It was a day date for Leonardo DiCaprio and his girlfriend, Blake Lively, as they went for a bike ride in NYC in Saturday. The couple were joined on their outing by Leo's frequent cycling companion Lukas Haas. Blake, Leo, and Lukas were kitted out to ride in style &#8212; each was on an electric, Swiss-made Stromer that retails for around $2,850! Leo accompanied Blake east to the Big Apple, where production is under way on the upcoming season of Gossip Girl. They were last together out in LA so she could focus on her current big-screen project, Oliver Stone's Savages. He's able to travel with Blake during a break in his own shooting schedule. Soon, though, Leo will be back to work shooting The Great Gatsby.


----------



## Avril

OMG I  them together so much!!!!


----------



## Jayne1

I saw the sequence of bicycle pictures and can't believe she can see with that hat so low on her brow and her sunglasses. 

She looks really cute though.


----------



## 5elle

poptarts said:


> While I think Blake is a good looking woman, with an amazing figure, but something about her for Chanel throws me off. I don't mind the fact that she's a young Hollywood starlet, but rather the fact that Chanel girls in the past (and some present, ie Vanessa) have all been fresh, unique and a bit quirky (ie, Emma, Kiera, Lily, etc). I wouldn't exactly describe Blake as any of those. She's a bombshell for sure, but there's really nothing else to her when you look at her. When I see her at events wearing Chanel, it doesn't feel as "natural" as it does on other starlets.  I hate to compare between the two but Leighton would've been a much more interesting choice for Chanel (IMHO). Blake would be fantastic in a Versace or Roberto Cavalli campaign.



Maybe it's akin to seeing someone like Jennifer Aniston in a similar role? Both their styles are based around easy living California hippy chic.


----------



## poptarts

Jennifer would be weird in a Chanel campaign as well. She's very all-American, like Michael Kors and Ralph Lauren. As for Blake, I don't get the Cali/hippy vibe from her. She just strikes me as a young bombshell.


----------



## quynh_1206

Blake Lively on the set of 'Gossip Girl' with Chace Crawford


----------



## VanessaJean

Can't wait for the next season to start!


----------



## basicandorganic

I love her LV Alma! Wow, haven't seen that colour in ages! Lovely.


I also have to beg to differ. I think that Blake is actually a very good choice for Chanel. She has something about her that really oozes simplicity and timelessness. She has really matured over the years too. I like her in Chanel. She looks right. I think in Cavalli or Versace she would look too over the top and gaudy...


----------



## Jahpson

so they did admit they are dating each other?


----------



## meluvs2shop

_blake has an AMAZING figure! i hope she stays healthy looking! she's thin but not scary thin. 

leo looks like he's about to fall off his bike! lol_


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Jahpson said:


> so they did admit they are dating each other?



Who? Leo and Blake?

I like her for Chanel too.


----------



## Jahpson

yes


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Blake and Chase are adorable to me together.


----------



## roxys

I think she and Leo make a cute couple!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Me too.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

californiaCRUSH said:


> Blake and Chase are adorable to me together.



This is strange, but...I have a hard time seeing Chace Crawford as his own person. I always think of him in the context of Gossip Girl. I imagine he and his character as the same person. So when I think Blake and Chace, I just think Serena and Nate, i.e. I think no, LOL. I don't know why. I guess it could be because I don't see him ever outside of Gossip Girl.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> This is strange, but...I have a hard time seeing Chace Crawford as his own person. I always think of him in the context of Gossip Girl. I imagine he and his character as the same person. So when I think Blake and Chace, I just think Serena and Nate, i.e. I think no, LOL. I don't know why. I guess it could be because I don't see him ever outside of Gossip Girl.



I only think of him as Nate too haha but I love him  and Serena. I pretty much love him with anyone because he's super hot to me.


----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## quynh_1206

Leonardo DiCaprio and his rumored girlfriend Blake Lively go for a stroll together in Los Angeles on Sunday (August 7).


----------



## gsmom

she looks really unkept when not styled professionally.


----------



## MJDaisy

i don't think it's really rumors anymore...they're obvi dating in my opinion


----------



## Blueberry

I think they are a cute couple. so so cute!

I hope Leo is happy too


----------



## pinkpol15h

Why are Leo's socks so high up LOL


----------



## VanessaJean

I think she looks nice.


----------



## Liya

Not feeling the latest look.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I love that about her. She looks so effortless.


----------



## Brina

I like the dress/top she is wearing!


----------



## Stephanie***

quynh_1206 said:


> Leonardo DiCaprio and his rumored girlfriend Blake Lively go for a stroll together in Los Angeles on Sunday (August 7).



I like this look


----------



## Sassys

I see someone got her nose done


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Oh gosh, can I see a before and after shot? I don't know how you guys notice these things. They look the same to me. I think I must only notice plastic surgery for the worse, like Megan Fox's.


----------



## gsmom

ohemgee


----------



## bisousx

Wow, she was kinda goofy looking in the before photo.. but who wasn't in their high school pix?

Blake got the "Gisele" effect after her rhinoplasty. The change is so subtle and sophisticated. I'm fairly sure she did something to open up her eyes, too.


----------



## bisousx

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Oh gosh, can I see a before and after shot? I don't know how you guys notice these things. They look the same to me. I think I must only notice plastic surgery for the worse, like Megan Fox's.



Here you go. It may be even thinner now, not sure.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Thanks! It looks good. Subtle and sophisticated like you said.


----------



## Ellapretty

I agree - her eyes look quite different now too - and it's not just from better make-up. 




bisousx said:


> Wow, she was kinda goofy looking in the before photo.. but who wasn't in their high school pix?
> 
> Blake got the "Gisele" effect after her rhinoplasty. The change is so subtle and sophisticated. I'm fairly sure she did something to open up her eyes, too.


----------



## Blo0ondi

Ellapretty said:


> I agree - her eyes look quite different now too - and it's not just from better make-up.


 
i disagree i think the way she apply her eye liner and eye shadow makes her eyes look differnt dont you notice she never changed it its always the same but differnt colors/ tones.. i know this from an experience my cousine (who have the same eye shape) has! BUT i'm not a plastic surgery expert but i know there is a procedure you can do many asians do it!


----------



## Jaded81

She probably got a brow lift? The shape of her eyebrows are diff now


----------



## Stephanie***

Anyway, she looks great!!


----------



## Jahpson

there is no denying that! wow


----------



## Brina

*Blake and Leo at Gelson's in West Hollywood*


























source: blake lively blog


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

So cute!!


----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## MACsarah

^is that eric lively ?


----------



## MJDaisy

she looks so cute grocery shopping! but she needs a cart


----------



## hapijuliet18

cute grocery photos!


----------



## pinkpol15h

Loving the grocery pics too! So adorable.


----------



## azhangie

Looks like they're buying enough food to feed a whole family of 6 for a week.


----------



## Avril

OMG they are SO cute together!  I can't believe they've already been photographed grocery shopping together, they have only been dating a little while!


----------



## bisousx

Weird that they're being photographed from inside the store.


----------



## Brina

*On set of Gossip Girl*









































source: blake lively blog


----------



## VanessaJean

Great pics!


----------



## uhkiwi

MACsarah said:


> ^is that eric lively ?



her brother is too cute! maybe he got a role on Gossip Girl?


----------



## purplepinky

Yikes!! Her hair looks like she just stuck her finger in a socket in those last pics.


----------



## minababe

Brina said:


> *Blake and Leo at Gelson's in West Hollywood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: blake lively blog



love these pics! she looks stunning!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I'm really mad at how great she looks all the time.


----------



## kirsten

*Leonardo DiCaprio: Umami Burger with Blake Lively!*

Blake Lively and Leonardo DiCaprio head to Fred Segal to do some shopping on Friday (August 19) in Santa Monica, Calif.

The 36-year-old actor and 23-year-old actress then stopped by Umami Burger to pick up some food.

Seems like Leo and Blake love the restaurant - the two grabbed a bite to eat at a different Umami Burger location earlier this month!

Before spending the afternoon with Leo, Blake got to work on her new film, Savages. Co-star Taylor Kitsch was also spotted on the drama&#8217;s set.

FYI: Blake is wearing a Love Tanjane maxi halter dress.


----------



## Liya

^ Cute bag! But what is Leo wearing? Harem pants?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I like her Chanel. It reminds me of this gorgeous beaded clutch my mom had when I was a young girl in Russia.


----------



## VanessaJean

She looks great as always.


----------



## minababe

I really like her style and I'm totally in love with her little cognac colored chanel bag.
does anyone know how much the price is? and the name of it?


----------



## lovemysavior

I just saw her on The Green Lantern movie and she looked gorgeous.  Even her closeup shots she looked really pretty.


----------



## Blo0ondi

like her bracelet its cute!


----------



## azhangie

awww they match! soo cutee


----------



## MJDaisy

i love them together  my new fave celeb couple!


----------



## Brina

*Blake at LAX airport 8/22*





















source: blale lively blog


----------



## Blo0ondi

she looks adorable with her pellow makes me wanna sleep even more!


----------



## minababe

her outfit looks very comfy for a flight. but her pillow is huuuge lol^^


----------



## Avril

Why is she travelling with a pillow?  I would've assumed she's flying first class and so would get a pillow in the cabin!


----------



## Blo0ondi

Avril said:


> Why is she travelling with a pillow? I would've assumed she's flying first class and so would get a pillow in the cabin!


 
some people cant sleep without there pikkow so they take it with them!


----------



## MJDaisy

Avril said:


> Why is she travelling with a pillow?  I would've assumed she's flying first class and so would get a pillow in the cabin!



maybe she wanted to cover her face at the airport with it


----------



## Deborah1986

_After hearing about the starlet visiting her acting stud Down Under for her birthday, we now know Blake Lively and Leonardo DiCaprio are definitely still an item. So what exactly would a hot twosome do while enjoying each other's company in Australia? Go on a safari ride? Get all hot 'n' heavy like in Australia the movie? Well, kinda, but not really. They spent the day visiting the animals!

Kellie Ames, marketing manager for the Featherdale Wildlife Park in Australia tells E! News that she received a call requesting a private guided tour for a VIP group, which is quite often for international visitors, but didn't know who it was for. To her surprise, it was Blake and Leo!

Being the lucky duck who got to lead the celeb couple on the tour, Ames had all the dish: "They both loved the koalas and spent quite a bit of time with Austin, one of our younger koalas. Both Leo and Blake were friendly and inquisitive about the animals. We took them into the dingo enclosure where they met one of our dingo pups called Nala. They weren't at all afraid of the animals including the young saltwater crocodile and diamond python Cuddles, who we brought out for them to meet."

"The pair seemed really happy in each other's company and there was no diva-like behavior from either of them," Ames says. "I think Blake especially enjoyed meeting the dingoes, and the baby wombat was a big hit, too. [Leo] asked about our endangered animals, and we made sure to feed 
the Tasmanian devil while they were there_







On set GG


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I want her python Chanel sooooo bad!


----------



## VanessaJean

She is so beautiful!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I wonder how long they'll last..


----------



## platinum_girly

Deborah1986 said:


> _Gossip Girl star Blake Lively  girlfriend of Leonardo DiCaprio  has become Stella McCartneys latest muse, thanks to their shared passion for vegetarianism._
> 
> _Like Leonardo, Blake is an animal lover and believes in cruelty-free fashion so when she met Stella at the Met Ball last month she found they shared many of the same ideals, says a source._
> 
> _Stella thinks Blake would be the perfect brand ambassador for her company in America._
> 
> _Blake, 23, has shown her support in return by wearing one of Stellas designs on a recent fashion shoot._
> 
> _Blake was recently snapped up by Chanel to model their Mademoiselle handbags_


 
I am confused, doesn't she wear real fur?


----------



## AEGIS

gsmom said:


> she looks really unkept when not styled professionally.




she claims not to have a stylist and that she styles herself.  she says she likes shopping and she calls people up asking for things to wear herself.


----------



## minababe

platinum_girly said:


> I am confused, doesn't she wear real fur?



Maybe just for gossip girl but she def is wearing real lether bag though..


----------



## platinum_girly

minababe said:


> Maybe just for gossip girl but she def is wearing real lether bag though..


 
Doesn't matter if it is for filming a TV show or not, if she wore it then she hardly believes in 'cruelty-free fashion'.


----------



## minababe

platinum_girly said:


> Doesn't matter if it is for filming a TV show or not, if she wore it then she hardly believes in 'cruelty-free fashion'.



But that's her job. She can't say no guys thank you. I don't think she can ..


----------



## basicandorganic

I like how she is all dressed up and put together on set but off set she just seems like a totally simple girl!


----------



## platinum_girly

minababe said:


> But that's her job. She can't say no guys thank you. I don't think she can ..


 
There are plenty of people that have (and do) say no to wearing real fur, exotic skins, etc but that's a talk for a different thread, my point is that IMO she doesn't stand for cruelty-free fashion.


----------



## sweetfacespout

It's like she's getting prettier every day. I really like her nose job (I believe she had one), very subtle. 



platinum_girly said:


> There are plenty of people that have (and do) say no to wearing real fur, exotic skins, etc but that's a talk for a different thread, my point is that IMO she doesn't stand for cruelty-free fashion.


Yes she definitely could say no to wearing leather/fur but most celebrities are hypocrites. They say they're vegetarians, animal activists etc. but that's BS. (Khloe Kardashian for PETA was the biggest joke ever, another reason why I can't respect this organization)


----------



## platinum_girly

sweetfacespout said:


> Yes she definitely could say no to wearing leather/fur but most celebrities are hypocrites. They say they're vegetarians, animal activists etc. but that's BS. (Khloe Kardashian for PETA was the biggest joke ever, another reason why I can't respect this organization)


 
That is true. Didn't Naomi campbell famously do the "I'd rather go naked than wear fur" ad campaign and then strut down the catwalk in a sable coat and then proceed to go hunting?
I think the only celebs that i absolutely believe are genuine are the likes of Pamela anderson, Alicia silverstone, PINK etc... they are the ones that do the campaign 'cause they believe in what they are campaigning *for* rather than just doing it for the financial gain and publicity.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I think she looks good the majority of the time. not sure if I believe she doesn't have a stylist but whatev.


----------



## Brina

*Blake & Leo: It's getting serious! *











source: gossip freak


----------



## Brina

*Today Show *










































source: gossip freak


----------



## AEGIS

californiaCRUSH said:


> I think she looks good the majority of the time. not sure if I believe she doesn't have a stylist but whatev.




idk if i do either.  do i believe she has that much time to go through clothing that her designers send her? that she's going through all of their books?


----------



## minababe

It seems that leo print shoes are a must have these days in new york


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Love everything about the look, just not sure if I like all the pieces together.


----------



## Brina

*Tonight show*





















source: gossip freak


----------



## Brina

*Blake on set of "Savages"*




































source: blake lively blog


----------



## MJDaisy

she is just sooooo cute! i love her thread.


----------



## LADC_chick

That aqua blue dress is to die for! The fabric looks very much like the African fabric that I've seen (with the cut outs). It's got me thinking now. My mother's a great seamstress; maybe I could get her to replicate something similar (and a slightly longer) for me.


----------



## minababe

Her hair colour looks weird lately. A reddish blonde? Don't like it.


----------



## VanessaJean

She looks amazing on Letterman.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

You know, If I didn't love her so much, I'd really hate her. Too freaking gorgeous.


----------



## VanessaJean

Agreed.


----------



## Megs

I actually really like her and Leo together - I am a big fan of both of them! And she always looks stunning to me!


----------



## Jahpson

the girl can wear anything she wants and make it look good. Not many celebs have that benefit


----------



## too_cute

love the blue dress. she looks cute.


----------



## tatu_002

Brina said:


> *Blake on set of "Savages"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: blake lively blog



Love the bracelets


She looks really good in the blue dress


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I like her bracelets


----------



## chay

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebritynews/news/blake-lively-leonardo-dicaprio-split-2011410



> It was fun while it lasted!
> 
> After five months together, Blake Lively and Leonardo DiCaprio have parted ways, reps for both stars confirm exclusively to Us Weekly.. The pair "remain friends," Lively and DiCaprio's reps added.
> 
> First spotted getting cozy while aboard Steven Spielberg's yacht in Monte Carlo on May 17 during the Cannes Film Festival, the couple embarked on a whirlwind, super-luxe summer romance that spanned the globe. During their time together, the Gossip Girl actress, 24, and Inception star, 36, took their PDA parade to romantic locales ranging from Venice, Italy to Anaheim, Calif. to NYC. In late August, Lively even flew thousands of miles from the U.S. to Sydney, Australia -- for a quick weekend -- where her beau was filming The Great Gatsby.
> 
> Weeks before he and Lively became an item, DiCaprio and model Bar Rafaeli called it quits on their on-and-off, five-year relationship. Back in October 2010, Lively and Gossip Girl costar Penn Badgley ended their three-year romance.
> 
> The pair's recent split is sure to come as a surprise to some DiCaprio pals, one of whom told Us they'd "never seen him like this with a girl." Back in June, the couple were ensconced in DiCaprio's L.A. home, where Lively "spent the whole time baking....Leo's never dated a girl who can cook. And he's smitten!" The duo also bonded with one another's parents.
> 
> Echoed another insider this summer: "I bet they get engaged in six months."
> 
> As for Lively, she's long said she never lets public opinion affect her relationships.
> 
> "I have a strong sense of myself. That gives me a sense of security, you know? Every relationship you have, you're learning and growing and taking something from that," the actress recently told Glamour magazine. "So for me, it's never been too dramatic of a thing when something ends."


----------



## New-New

i don't believe for a hot azz second that they were a real couple.


----------



## Jahpson

on to the next


----------



## saira1214

Interesting...wonder if he gets back together with Bar.


----------



## elynnin

She does look good in what she wears. I don't think her face is stunning and she doesn't look like Serena like I imagined but she's certainly different-looking.


----------



## YSoLovely

New-New said:


> i don't believe for a hot azz second that they were a real couple.



No? She totally fits his type. Blond, young (!!!), long legs, model-esque looks, won't challenge him intellectually, etc... 
They did seem real to me...

On the other hand... I do NOT recall Leo's reps ever confirming or denying the end of a relationship... EVER... 

Eh... rumor has it she's still _flirting_ with Ryan Reynolds... hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Monoi

too bad they broke up


----------



## noon

I find it odd they announced their split but never confirmed they were even in a relationship to begin with.


----------



## purplepinky

^^ I had the very same thought. Odd.


----------



## Tangerine

Those blue glasses in the filming pics! Wow!!!


----------



## tekdee

Brina said:


> *Today Show *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: gossip freak



So cute!!!


----------



## sophie katt

I love this young woman, because she seems fresh, natural,smart. More she has very good taste or has a great personal stylist!


----------



## sophie katt

So lovely ! So funny !


----------



## Blueberry

noon said:


> I find it odd they announced their split but never confirmed they were even in a relationship to begin with.




Exactly.


----------



## whimsic

She looks absolutely stunning from the neck down. I don't like her facial features or expressions at all - but she looks good in anything she wears. I'd kill for those fabulous legs!


----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## Brina

Any new pics?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm so obsessed with that Chanel


----------



## minababe

no candids anymore? what is she doing?


----------



## lovemelon

^ lol coming out of ryan's apartment


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She is too gorgeous


----------



## Nat

Is romance burning for Green Lantern co-stars Blake Lively and Ryan Reynolds? Pair seen leaving actor's apartment together this morning 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-actors-apartment-morning.html#ixzz1baVdgM7a

They spent the summer of 2010 together filming action film Green Lantern.
But it seems a flame might have began to burn more than a year later for Ryan Reynolds and his co-star Blake Lively. 
The pair were spotted leaving Ryan's Boston apartment this morning, sparking rumours that the couple are dating.

Both looked keen to keep under the radar with the Gossip Girl actress, 24, wearing a floppy felt hat which kept her eyes hidden.
She wrapped up warm in a leather jacket and black leggings with boots as the 34-year-old Canadian actor, who is currently filming comedy drama R.I.P.D in the city, walked her to her car. 
Accompanied by his dog, Ryan, helped Blake put some items into the trunk of her black SUV.
Blake has just split with boyfriend Leonardo DiCaprio, while Ryan's divorce from his wife Scarlett Johansson was finalised this summer after they separated last December.


----------



## Eva1991

I love Serena's style on GG but I can't say the same about Blake's style IRL. I wish she was a bit more polished.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Ryan was my celebrity crush, but he gets around way too much. I do like Blake's hat.


----------



## minababe

Woooooow they would be an amazing and hooooooot couple.
I hope they are! Wants to see more pics of the two hotties together


----------



## Jahpson

Blake has great taste in men. lol


----------



## too_cute

ryan is def an upgrade.


----------



## YSoLovely

^^Looks wise or status wise? Cause you know both matters nowadays.


----------



## MJDaisy

weren't they just in a movie together?


----------



## bisousx

too_cute said:


> ryan is def an upgrade.



From leo? I have to politely disagree... lol


----------



## too_cute

bisousx said:


> From leo? I have to politely disagree... lol


haha, i can see why you'd disagree. i think ryan is funny. i find that attractive. leo's failure to commit just isn't. so that's why he trumps him in my book, lol.



YSoLovely said:


> ^^Looks wise or status wise? Cause you know both matters nowadays.


imo looks wise and ryan is funny (so personality). status wise, def down grade. lol.


----------



## bisousx

too_cute said:


> haha, i can see why you'd disagree. i think ryan is funny. i find that attractive. leo's failure to commit just isn't. so that's why he trumps him in my book, lol.



Ryan is physically more attractive to me.. but when I think of an upgrade for Blake, I think of higher status and $$. Leo's been a solid A lister for years. Both of them are upgrades from Penn lol.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She moves fast.......


----------



## purplepinky

^^ I was having the same thought. Well that, and that she is some kinda fierce social climber. She may be a pretty girl, but from what I see of her in the media she gives me the icks.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

purplepinky said:


> ^^ I was having the same thought. Well that, and that she is some kinda fierce social climber. *She may be a pretty girl, but from what I see of her in the media she gives me the icks.*


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

bisousx said:


> Both of them are upgrades from Penn lol.



:lolots: Too true.


----------



## basicandorganic

IMO, if I think Penn was a way better choice than both Ryan and Leo... I don't find either very attractive. I guess the only difference is status, and those two have a lot more status than Penn.


----------



## kirsten

MJDaisy said:


> weren't they just in a movie together?



Yup, the Green Lantern.


----------



## kirsten

bisousx said:


> Both of them are upgrades from Penn lol.



I like Penn. I think he is adorable. Leo and Ryan Renolds don't do it for me.


----------



## roxys

I don't think she's a "social climber". lol If I was famous and had the opportunity to date Ryan or Leo I would...


----------



## too_cute

bisousx said:


> Ryan is physically more attractive to me.. but when I think of an upgrade for Blake, I think of higher status and $$. Leo's been a solid A lister for years. Both of them are upgrades from Penn lol.


She dated Penn? :weird: Wow. Def upgrade in all areas including status.


----------



## Brina

I like her sneakers in the last set of pcis! Want to see more of them together


----------



## Eva1991

too_cute said:


> She dated Penn? :weird: Wow. Def upgrade in all areas including status.




Why?? I loved Penn & Blake together!!!! He's sooo cute!!!


----------



## too_cute

Eva1991 said:


> Why?? I loved Penn & Blake together!!!! He's sooo cute!!!


whoops wrong penn! :shame: that's why i was in shock. the actual penn she dated is a cutie (i obviously didn't know his name). i get what *bisousx* was refering to now in terms of status.


----------



## Jahpson

She dated Penn? My goodness, who hasn't that man dated?


----------



## Eva1991

too_cute said:


> whoops wrong penn! :shame: that's why i was in shock. the actual penn she dated is a cutie (i obviously didn't know his name). i get what *bisousx* was refering to now in terms of status.




I meant Penn Badgley, her co-star on GG!!! They were a couple on the show (1st season I think) but then they started dating IRL.


----------



## too_cute

Eva1991 said:


> I meant Penn Badgley, her co-star on GG!!! They were a couple on the show (1st season I think) but then they started dating IRL.


yeah, makes so much sense now. lol.



Jahpson said:


> She dated Penn? My goodness, who hasn't that man dated?


lol, i think you're thinking of the penn i was thinking of (sean penn). they're talking about penn badgley. i don't think he's famous enough to go by just penn.


----------



## Jahpson

whew


----------



## kirsten

too_cute said:


> lol, i think you're thinking of the penn i was thinking of (sean penn). they're talking about penn badgley. i don't think he's famous enough to go by just penn.



Blake will probably end up dating Sean Penn soon.


----------



## kittenslingerie

kirsten said:


> Blake will probably end up dating Sean Penn soon.



Just like Scarlett Hohansen, oops Johansen LOL


----------



## Deborah1986

_on set with penn badley
_


----------



## Gurzzy

How does one girl go from Leo to Ryan? I didn't think a feat like that could ever be possible! Some girls have all the luck


----------



## MJDaisy

blake looks lovely on set with penn! looks like she is dressed as serena.

i hope she and penn can remain friendly, looks by the photos that they can! 

also i think i am the only one on this forum who considers ryan reynolds a "downgrade"...don't get me wrong, he is SMOKING hot, but i just consider Leo to be a timeless actor....love him! but seriously from leo to ryan, girl is on a roll!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MJDaisy said:


> blake looks lovely on set with penn! looks like she is dressed as serena.
> 
> i hope she and penn can remain friendly, looks by the photos that they can!
> 
> also i think i am the only one on this forum who considers ryan reynolds a "downgrade"...don't get me wrong, he is SMOKING hot, but i just consider Leo to be a timeless actor....love him! but seriously from leo to ryan, girl is on a roll!



I also think Ryan is a downgrade...but If he's your downgrade, you're doing alright!


----------



## bisousx

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I also think Ryan is a downgrade...but If he's your downgrade, you're doing alright!



Ha, totally agree!


----------



## Liya

But how does one _upgrade_ from Leonardo?


----------



## tsubi

I thought Ryan was dating Charlize Theron what happend with that?


----------



## NY_Mami

Blake has an old lookin' face.... lol...


----------



## Lola69

That whole thing with Leo was probably for publicity or they just had a few dates and no chemistry, who knows?


----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## Eva1991

Deborah1986 said:


>




I love this pic!!!


----------



## Avril

^^ Me too!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

So cute!


----------



## randr21

She doesnt deserve such a good hot man like ryan...yes, im jelly.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

randr21 said:


> She doesnt deserve such a good hot man like ryan...yes, im jelly.



I feel the same way, haha!


----------



## Stephanie***

She's so adoreable!


----------



## kirsten

She might be making headlines over her romance with Ryan Reynolds but Blake Lively ensured all eyes were on her fabulous figure last night. The actress stepped out in a daring and rather unusual ensemble by dress designer Marchesa, which showed off plenty of flesh as she joined her fellow Gossip Girl cast members. Blake, 24, had donned a sheer dress with silver detail and white draped tassels to cover her modesty.

She teamed the provocative dress with a pair of gold heels and white drop earrings and her overall outfit made plenty of impact as she arrived at Cipriani Wall Street. Blake, who plays Serena Van Der Woodsen on the Upper East side-based show was celebrating the 100 episode with her fellow cast members.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She is so freaking stunning.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

That last dress is crazy


----------



## PurseXaXholic

That dress is so strange.


----------



## Liya

PurseXaXholic said:


> That dress is so strange.



Agreed. What is with the waterfall of strings coming out of her crotch?


----------



## bisousx

Terrible dress.


----------



## chinkee21

Liya said:


> Agreed. What is with the waterfall of strings coming out of her crotch?


----------



## NY_Mami

I love Marchesa.... but that dress is a no....


----------



## kirsten

Forget your blouse, Blake? Miss Lively steps out in a VERY low-cut tuxedo 

She stepped out over the weekend in a daring sheer Marchesa dress, with mere white tassels covering her modesty. And now, Blake Lively has emerged in another risque outfit. The 24-year-old turned heads at Lady Gaga's Workshop Opening at Barneys in New York last night.


----------



## Nikk

She looks so old. How old is she?


----------



## bisousx

Two misses in a row!


----------



## kirsten

nikk said:
			
		

> she looks so old. How old is she?



24


----------



## gsmom

^^ I agree with the old thing....it seems as of late like she is trying to channel an 80s star with OTT clothes, make-up and hair. It's like, give it a rest already.


----------



## Eva1991

I actually like the last outfit... She added a more up-to-date touch by not wearing a blouse or shirt. _That_ would actually make her look older... Besides, she's a woman. A young one, but still a woman. She supports herself financially (she can support a whole familly if she wants!), she works from a young age and she became famous on her own! It's not like she's a little girl!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks amazing. I wish I could rock a suit like that


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That's not her best look, but she's still a head turner. So beautiful.


----------



## noon

Not loving the last look especially with the black shoes but it's a lot better than that dress.


----------



## NY_Mami

Nikk said:


> She looks so old. How old is she?


 
Yep....


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Just watched the Green Lantern. She looked good with her hair darker.


----------



## canyongirl

hmm... not loving her last looks.  She is usually so stunning.


----------



## Brina

Her body is fab!!!


----------



## francyFG

She might not be a natural beauty but she's definitely gorgeous! Whatever she got done was done perfectly.


----------



## kirsten

It's holiday time in the city, and Blake Lively and Ryan Reynolds are making the most of it &#8211; criss-crossing Manhattan on Saturday for a double-date breakfast on the Lower East Side and coffee in the West Village. 

The couple, who've been heating up as the temperatures drop, joined Lively's sister Robin and her husband for breakfast at one of Blake's favorite restaurants in the city, the Stanton Social. 

The couple shared a breakfast of doughnuts, tacos de huevos, bacon-egg-and-cheese biscuits, pierogies and muffins. They were very cuddly, giggling and leaning on each other in the booth. 

In addition, the couple hit up coffee shop Mojo on Charles Street in the West Village. They were touchy-feely, with Reynolds, 35, dressed in checked slacks, Chucks and a henley layered under a sweater, and Lively, 24, wearing a curve-hugging charcoal shift, netted tights and boots. Lively chatted with patrons as she waited for her coffee, even introducing herself to one. The Gossip Girl star also seemed taken with a piece of art that looked like a collage of gumballs, snapping a pic on her iPhone.


----------



## MJDaisy

hmmm i was totally into her and leo but i kind of like her with ryan!!!


----------



## Gurzzy

I am so jealous of her love life the past few months


----------



## MJDaisy

Gurzzy said:


> I am so jealous of her love life the past few months



that's about right


----------



## WaffleCloth

Who is next? Ryan Goseling? This chick is bouncing around from guy to guy in Hollywood and she always looks like a bag lady


----------



## hermesugo

Oh please no! ...not Ryan Goseling next, stay away from him!! . Hmmmm she really gets around....


----------



## scarlet555

Did she even recover from Leonardo Dicaprio?  She just jumped right in with Ryan Reynolds...  way to stay in the news?  I don't want to hate on her, but at this pace, it just seems a little needy


----------



## Brina

I really like her grey coat!


----------



## bisousx

scarlet555 said:


> Did she even recover from Leonardo Dicaprio?  She just jumped right in with Ryan Reynolds...  way to stay in the news?  I don't want to hate on her, but at this pace, it just seems a little needy




... or maybe she jumped in because, oh I don't know, they're *hot *


----------



## BonBonz

bisousx said:


> ... or maybe she jumped in because, oh I don't know, they're *hot *


 
Like who cares if it's a rebound relationship. It's RYAN REYNOLDS!!!  Lucky girl!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Amen! 
She and Ryan Gosling would actually be the most aesthetically pleasing couple ever...just saying.


----------



## bisousx

BonBonz said:


> Like who cares if it's a rebound relationship. It's RYAN REYNOLDS!!!  Lucky girl!!!




I know. Haha. What's her secret?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm obviously in the minority to Ryan Reynolds does absolutely nothing for me. He's not a bad looking guy but he's just not my type......they're kinda cute together though. I wonder how long they'll last.


----------



## MJDaisy

I don't really feel like Blake "gets around". She dated Penn for 3 years and then dated Leo for a few months. Yes, she did move on to Ryan quickly but who wouldn't! 3 guys in 4 years is not getting around. Also, if I were her--I'd def be getting around too!


----------



## Eva1991

I love her look on the last set of pics, but, man, she dates gorgeous guys!!!!


----------



## wordpast

MJDaisy said:


> I don't really feel like Blake "gets around". She dated Penn for 3 years and then dated Leo for a few months. Yes, she did move on to Ryan quickly but who wouldn't! 3 guys in 4 years is not getting around. Also, if I were her--I'd def be getting around too!



I agree. And you know, who cares if she's dated alot? It's not like she's sleeping with a different guy every night. She's young and having fun. Some women date around and experiment and learn what they like and don't like in a partner. And some don't. Doesn't make either way right or wrong. It's a personal choice. Hopefully she's smart and being safe.  I don't see an issue.


----------



## Jayne1

Can someone please explain the baking obsession and is it really true?

She obviously doesn't eat much of what she supposedly bakes, so how does she know if her baking is any good... and is the rumour true to begin with?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ She could very well be eating what she bakes.....some metabolisms are faster than others 

I've never heard about Blake and her obsession with baking but I've heard of some women using a baking as a stress reliever. Just like other women clean as a stress reliever.....maybe that's why she does it. Or it could just be something that she likes to do, she certainly wouldn't be the first women to enjoy cooking/baking.


----------



## Jahpson

scarlet555 said:


> Did she even recover from Leonardo Dicaprio?  She just jumped right in with Ryan Reynolds...  way to stay in the news?  I don't want to hate on her, but at this pace,* it just seems a little needy*



It kind of does. Like she can't be by herself or something. I hope she is just having fun


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I liked her with Penn .. not a fan of her latest flings. Plus Ryan is mine


----------



## kirsten

She's a domestic goddess too! Blake Lively the golden girl bakes up a batch of cupcakes for charity 

Gossip Girl star Blake Lively proudly showed off a tray of her S&#8217;mores cupcakes  at the Sprinkles bakery in New York City this week. The 24-year-old Green Lantern star looked adorable in a gold lame skirt, sheet white blouse with a coordinated gold flower at the neck. Blake created the sweet treat, which will be available at Sprinkles starting January, to benefit Oxfam&#8217;s Somalia famine disaster fund. Sprinkles founder, Candace Nelson, told Access Hollywood. 'It&#8217;s my new favorite cupcake. It&#8217;s so good!' The shapely star also unbelievably claimed she had eaten a whole box of the cakes on a flight home.


----------



## princess101804

i hate when celebrities pretend to eat something in pictures, just take a bite


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She is so stunning. Gorgeous outfit.


----------



## kirsten

princess101804 said:


> i hate when celebrities pretend to eat something in pictures, just take a bite



I can see why they don't. I wouldn't want a picture of me eating.


----------



## Eva1991

I love what she's wearing, though I think it's kinda inapropriate for the occasion. I'd like to see her with something more casual while... baking!!!


----------



## Swanky

Am I the only one that thinks she's not very attractive 
She has a great figure, I guess.  Her hair is always an odd color of "do it myself at home blonde" . . .   I don't get the hype?


----------



## Eva1991

^^^ I get what you mean. Personally, I think she's beautiful, but there are far more beautiful celebs. Leighton Meester, her co-star on GG, is, in my humble opinion, prettier than Blake. 
Blake though has a "girl next door vibe". She's simple chic with an effortless glow. I think that's what makes her more likeable.


----------



## scarlet555

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Am I the only one that thinks she's not very attractive
> She has a great figure, I guess.  Her hair is always an odd color of "do it myself at home blonde" . . .   I don't get the hype?



Either that or she doesnt picture well.


----------



## juneping

scarlet555 said:
			
		

> Did she even recover from Leonardo Dicaprio?  She just jumped right in with Ryan Reynolds...  way to stay in the news?  I don't want to hate on her, but at this pace, it just seems a little needy



Wasn't he dating Sandra B?? And then was a main actor in a movie?? Mn.....


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks cute, her legs look great


----------



## ghall

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Am I the only one that thinks she's not very attractive
> She has a great figure, I guess.  Her hair is always an odd color of "do it myself at home blonde" . . .   I don't get the hype?


i sooo agree! obvious nose job. to me she looks like a little boy. she's not ugly by any means. but i wouldn't call her gorgeous, or pretty, or even cute.


----------



## janesBydiction

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Am I the only one that thinks she's not very attractive
> She has a great figure, I guess.  Her hair is always an odd color of "do it myself at home blonde" . . .   I don't get the hype?



+1. You can also add Pippa Middleton to the list of overrated "gorgeous" celebrities to the list.


----------



## kittenslingerie

janesBydiction said:


> +1. You can also add Pippa Middleton to the list of overrated "gorgeous" celebrities to the list.



I agree about Pippa, she's hardly even cute.


----------



## Swanky

both can _look_ cute in the right lighting, angle, etc. . .  neither are above average IMO.  I'm sure both are nice  But I'm always so surprised to hear people go on and on about how gorgeous.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Am I the only one that thinks she's not very attractive
> She has a great figure, I guess.  Her hair is always an odd color of "do it myself at home blonde" . . .   I don't get the hype?


I think Blake's body, stature, and style have helped people find her more attractive or above average. Her hair also appears effortless and flowy, which is sexy. And her boobs are perfect IMO. Facially I think she looks old for her age especially around her mouth, but still cuter than average.

Celebs that's hype shock me outweigh the few pretty or stylish ones. There are sooo many so-called celebs that if walking through a mall, I would never notice if the media hadn't made them out to be "special": Miley Cyrus, Demi Lavato, Vanessa Hudgens, all the Hills chicks, etc...


----------



## Swanky

Lots of girls have great hair and boobs though.  It's landing a role on TV/movies that makes people squeal I guess.  Her hair color is very weird - unnatural.  I acknowledged her figure is nice. . .  I really can't come up w/ anything else, lol!
I agree, lots of normal looking girls get fussed about.
I don't want to be misunderstood though, "normal" is great!  It's better to think these girls are pretty and want to be like them than the ones who've done a crazy amount of cosmetic work and pretend not to have.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Lots of girls have great hair and boobs though.  It's landing a role on TV/movies that makes people squeal I guess.  Her hair color is very weird - unnatural.  I acknowledged her figure is nice. . .  I really can't come up w/ anything else, lol!
> I agree, lots of normal looking girls get fussed about.
> I don't want to be misunderstood though, "normal" is great!  It's better to think these girls are pretty and want to be like them than the ones who've done a crazy amount of cosmetic work and pretend not to have.



I do agree her hair is always orange-y, like she dyes it herself. And the face isn't gorgeous at all, but I honestly would think she was pretty if she was walking through the mall.


----------



## bisousx

I can't believe you guys are putting Blake and Pippa in the same category...


----------



## Stephanie***

bisousx said:


> i can't believe you guys are putting blake and pippa in the same category...



 +1


----------



## wetbandit42

Eva1991 said:


> ^^^ I get what you mean. Personally, I think she's beautiful, but there are far more beautiful celebs. Leighton Meester, her co-star on GG, is, in my humble opinion, prettier than Blake.
> Blake though has a "girl next door vibe". She's simple chic with an effortless glow. I think that's what makes her more likeable.



ITA! I think Leighton is prettier than Blake, but I also think Blake is very pretty. She has this glow-y, California girl thing going on. I think her nose job/teeth correction helped a lot though. She also has an amazing body. 

Her hair has been looking weird lately. The color used to be so pretty, but lately it looks orange-y and she's in need of a serious trim. It's been looking awful lately on GG, like they've given up styling her hair.

I personally don't find Pippa to be attractive, but I definitely think Blake is very pretty!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

bisousx said:


> I can't believe you guys are putting Blake and Pippa in the same category...



Me neither! I suppose beauty is in the eye of the beholder...


----------



## Swanky

I think Leighton is gorgeous!


----------



## purplepinky

> Am I the only one that thinks she's not very attractive
> She has a great figure, I guess. Her hair is always an odd color of "do it myself at home blonde" . . . I don't get the hype?



I couldn't agree more with this entire comment.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think Leighton is gorgeous!



Yes! I Leighton is gorgeous and I find her much more likable than Blake.


----------



## Swanky

I don't watch GG, have never seen it actually.  Just pics of these girls in mags and on tPF.
I did see Blake on the Town. . .  didn't help my opinion, lol!


----------



## MJDaisy

i love leighton a lotttt but i think blake is just stunning. she has an "it" factor that i don't see in leighton. I don't like to compare them as I love both of them and find them both gorgeous girls...but Blake is just...beautiful. Yes, she has had work but she is still a beautiful girl. I'd love to look like her.


----------



## Rwele

MJDaisy said:


> i love leighton a lotttt but i think blake is just stunning. she has an "it" factor that i don't see in leighton. I don't like to compare them as I love both of them and find them both gorgeous girls...but Blake is just...beautiful. Yes, she has had work but she is still a beautiful girl. *I'd love to look like her*.


 
I'd love to have her body


----------



## Brina

Blake had a teeth correction?


----------



## Brina

*Blake at Museum of Modern Art's film benefit in NYC*






















source: blake lively blog


----------



## Jayne1

MJDaisy said:


> i love leighton a lotttt but i think blake is just stunning. she has an "it" factor that i don't see in leighton. I don't like to compare them as I love both of them and find them both gorgeous girls...but Blake is just...beautiful. Yes, she has had work but she is still a beautiful girl. I'd love to look like her.


I agrree in that Blake, as of this moment, has the "it" factor -- but Leighton has more talent.,  She can sing and act, so Blake (who seems kind of untalented)  may fade away but Leighton Meester, IMO, can have a long term career.


Brina said:


> Blake had a teeth correction?


Blake had a lot more than just teeth correction.  She's so gorgeous now, her doctors deserve the credit and we will never know who they are...


----------



## californiaCRUSH

That outfit is a little cray but she looks gorgeous


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I've said it before, and I'll say it again. Girl would look stunning in a burlap sack and orthopedic shoes. 

I love Blake and Leighton. I think they're both gorgeous in their own ways. But if I was forced to compare them, Blake is 5000 times more stunning IMO. There is just something about her.


----------



## Swanky

Isn't it how funny how crazy different we are!?  Beauty is DEFINITELY in the eye of the beholder!
It's funny at home, I'll think someone on tv is gorgeous and the DH rolls his eyes and points out the things he finds unattractive - none of which I see of course


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Brina said:


> *Blake at Museum of Modern Art's film benefit in NYC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: blake lively blog



The outfit is a fail but those Lorraine Schwartz jewels are gorgeous! That's one of the few things I like about her. She's very faithful to Lorraine and always wears great pieces.


----------



## BabyDollChic

She's got a gorgeous smile!


----------



## Swanky

I'll give her that!


----------



## kittenslingerie

All I like about her last outfit is the booties. They are great, but with something else.


----------



## labelwhore04

Blake and Leighton are both gorgeous in their own ways. I do think Leighton will age better though..


----------



## janesBydiction

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Isn't it how funny how crazy different we are!?  Beauty is DEFINITELY in the eye of the beholder!
> It's funny at home, I'll think someone on tv is gorgeous and the DH rolls his eyes and points out the things he finds unattractive - none of which I see of course



+1. And I think it's fabulous that we all see beauty differently. Preferences are subjective and life would be boring if they weren't.


----------



## Swanky




----------



## NYC BAP

I think she is pretty, but she looks very old for her age.


----------



## Beautiful swan

I think she's so beautiful and she looks 1000X prettier in motion.Im sorry I never understand the beauty of Leighton ,she was pretty but not anymore.Plus I think Blake is very talented.People always judge her talent from GG .Let's be honest ,Serena's such a crap charactor ,the writers always give her the crappest story lines.She did very well in her movies.By the way ,she has the cuttest dog in the world


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I love her in GG. She plays the character so well. I think a lot of people just don't like Serena's character. Sometimes the writers tick me off with her storylines, but in general I really like her. I loved her in Accepted, The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants, and The Green Lantern too. I never saw The Town.


----------



## Beautiful swan

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I love her in GG. She plays the character so well. I think a lot of people just don't like Serena's character. Sometimes the writers tick me off with her storylines, but in general I really like her. I loved her in Accepted, The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants, and The Green Lantern too. I never saw The Town.


 She plays Serena so well ,I think I could hate Serena if other plays her.She did a good job in The Town.
I cant wait Savages ,I just love how Olive adores her



> What's worse than the Kardashian divorce drama? The ********** primaries. So says perpetually disillusioned director Oliver Stone about the sensational headlines we've seen this week (possible public drunkenness, sexual harassment allegations, a singing performance), not from those krazy reality stars, but from the folks running for the highest office in the land.
> 
> "I know it is good drama, but to me it plays out like reality television, like 'Survivor.' It's just a joke. It's made a joke of our political process," Stone told me at the Savannah Film Festival, sponsored by the Savannah College of Art and Design.
> The director of "Wall Street," "Platoon," "JFK," "W," "Nixon" and an upcoming adaption of the life of Robert Moses, "The Power Broker," sees this primary season as little more than an elaborate elimination ceremony.
> "Who's hot right now? Who's going to be thrown off the island next? They devote so much media to these clowns over 18 months that the country loses complete focus over the big issues that are important ... climate control, wars in foreign countries that we created," Stone said. "It's disgusting. It's as bad as it was when ******* was impeached. That was the most ridiculous thing but people love it. They love the news cycle."
> Stone admits he is trying to tune out some of the ********** presidential candidates as best he can these days.
> "Who cares who the ********** candidate is because ultimately the differences between them are minor, the differences between the ********** and the ******** are a little bit more but they're not major. Both parties have tremendous flaws. We have a very weak democracy," Stone said. "I don't follow the details. It is endlessly boring and trivial. It's like reading _People_ magazine."
> But there has been one bright light in Stone's life recently -- Blake Lively. Yes, the "Gossip Girl" herself, who is starring in Stone's upcoming adaption of "Savages." The name 'Lively' brings a giant smile to the director's face and is apparently one of the best young actresses with whom Stone has ever worked (and he's worked with Meg Ryan, Cameron Diaz and Angelina Jolie, to name a few). He even went so far as to compare Lively to a young Carole Lombard.
> *"She is a lot more than what people have seen. She has a natural beauty and smile that the camera loves. She has a freshness and I think frankly she is going to be a movie star," Stone said. "She's smart as a whip. She knows character. She really knows how to absorb material and she knows how to inhabit a character from working on that television show."*
> Stringing along Dan Humphrey for five seasons does take a lot of depth. But out of the "Savages" cast that includes Salma Hayek, Uma Thurman, John Travolta and Benicio Del Toro, Stone said Lively contributed the most.
> 
> *"Of the five major actors in the movie, she is one of two who contributed the most to the screenplay. She's not overbearing but she certainly gives back. I enjoy her," Stone said.*


----------



## NY_Mami

Wendy Williams is a hot mess.... she had this dog on there that happened to look a lot like Blake Lively.... then did a side by side caption of Blake and the dog.... lol....


----------



## AEGIS

she looks like a horse.  she and her friend Florence. i think people automatically think she's pretty bc she's tall and blond and thin


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Am I the only one that thinks she's not very attractive
> She has a great figure, I guess.  Her hair is always an odd color of "do it myself at home blonde" . . .   I don't get the hype?


100% agree. Her lips and eyebrows have alot to do with it IMO. They don't look right. Sarah Jessica Parker is not beautiful in the typical sense but she just has it..this chick, eh not so much.


----------



## MJDaisy

is she still with ryan reynolds?


----------



## Stardust25

AEGIS said:


> *she looks like a horse.*  she and her friend Florence. i think people automatically think she's pretty bc she's tall and blond and thin



:lolots::lolots: I agree with everything stated. Never found Blake attractive, and she looks older than what she really is.


----------



## laurel234

i think she's pretty in a very all american way--but never understood the hype about her and how she is the new "it" girl. she was good in sisterhood of the traveling pants, but i actually didn't like her in the town or gossip girl (though as you girls said, it might be her story lines in gg that annoy me).  though i do have to give her credit--she has an amazing body.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm sure I sound like a broken record but I think she's soooooo gorgeous. Words pretty much do not describe the level of stunning I associate with her


----------



## bisousx

AEGIS said:


> she looks like a horse.  she and her friend Florence. i think people automatically think she's pretty bc she's tall and blond and thin



True... I'm blinded by her gorgeous hair and body!


----------



## kirsten

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I'm sure I sound like a broken record but I think she's soooooo gorgeous. Words pretty much do not describe the level of stunning I associate with her



I agree. I think she is beautiful. The first time I saw her was in Sisterhood Of The Traveling Pants and I was like "whooo is that girl?" Simply stunning.


----------



## NY_Mami

I wish I had a pic of that dog.... I don't know what the breed was.... but they said it was in the greyhound family.... it was sort of similar to this one... but it had lots and lots of hair....


----------



## kirsten

An afghan?


----------



## ilvoelv

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Am I the only one that thinks she's not very attractive
> She has a great figure, I guess.  Her hair is always an odd color of "do it myself at home blonde" . . .   I don't get the hype?



I agree too, I don't think shes all that at all. I think if she dyed her hair she would look more exotic and stand out... I always thought of her as a plain jane, plus her eyes are squinty..


----------



## NY_Mami

kirsten said:


> An afghan?


 
Yep....


----------



## Ritovskyta

I also don't think she's all that. Having said that she does have an AMAZING figure...


----------



## pinkpol15h

IMO the most alluring trait about Blake is her smile. It looks really genuine and is rather contagious.


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I'm sure I sound like a broken record but I think she's soooooo gorgeous. Words pretty much do not describe the level of stunning I associate with her



x2.


I have no idea what horses you guys rode when you guys where little but I was never fortunate enough to ride such pretty horse..


----------



## kittenslingerie

ilvoelv said:


> I agree too, I don't think shes all that at all. I think if she dyed her hair she would look more exotic and stand out... I always thought of her as a plain jane, plus her eyes are squinty..



She *does* dye her hair?


----------



## ilvoelv

kittenslingerie said:


> She *does* dye her hair?



I meant if she dyed it a darker shade.


----------



## laurel234

ilvoelv said:


> I meant if she dyed it a darker shade.




i think she dyed her hair darker for the green lantern and it looked good--but i think she looks better as a blonde.


----------



## ilvoelv

laurel234 said:


> i think she dyed her hair darker for the green lantern and it looked good--but i think she looks better as a blonde.



She does have a beautiful smile and figure, I have to give her that


----------



## laurel234

ilvoelv said:


> She does have a beautiful smile and figure, I have to give her that



i agree. i think she's pretty in a plain way, not exotic or anything. just very wholesome, healthy girl next door. i would never call her beautiful, but she is pretty. that's what i think of jennifer aniston too.


----------



## ilvoelv

laurel234 said:


> i agree. i think she's pretty in a plain way, not exotic or anything. just very wholesome, healthy girl next door. i would never call her beautiful, but she is pretty. that's what i think of jennifer aniston too.



I totally agree


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I find her very plain looking. Pretty but plain. 

I love that she wears Lorraine Schwartz jewels, she's very loyal to her and always wears great pieces. That's really where my interest in her ends. I prefer Leighton.


----------



## Swanky

Oh she colors that hair! 
I wish _she_ wouldn't as it's a very odd shade to me.  I think she colors it at home TBH.

Beauty is so subjective, love how different our opinions are!!


----------



## Tangerine

labelwhore04 said:


> *Blake and Leighton are both gorgeous in their own ways*. I do think Leighton will age better though..



Yeah, I don't really get this THERE CAN ONLY BE ONE! DUN DUN DUN! *CUE THE THUNDER*

I guess its more interesting that way, in the gossip/ hollywood/ blog topics sense. Two men make a team, two women make a competition


----------



## Swanky

lol, true!


----------



## labelwhore04

Tangerine said:


> Yeah, I don't really get this THERE CAN ONLY BE ONE! DUN DUN DUN! *CUE THE THUNDER*
> 
> I guess its more interesting that way, in the gossip/ hollywood/ blog topics sense. Two men make a team, two women make a competition



Yeah people just like to pit 2 women against eachother. Their looks aren't even comparable. It's like comparing apples to oranges. Blake has a more 'bombshell' type look, tall and blonde like a barbie and leighton is more cute, softer features, has gorgeous dimples! I would NOT be able to tell you which one is better looking. I think they're both equally stunning!


----------



## AEGIS

i could: Leighton


----------



## YSoLovely

Apparently, Blake had the entire Christian Louboutin Spring Collection sent to her apartment. #winning #jealous #disb!tch


----------



## NY_Mami

YSoLovely said:


> Apparently, Blake had the entire Christian Louboutin Spring Collection sent to her apartment. #winning #jealous #disb!tch


 
Oh really???...


----------



## Nat

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I find her very plain looking. Pretty but plain.



ITA. Blake has a very plain face, nothing striking IMO. I still don't understand why Chanel chose her for the Mademoiselle ligne campaign. She's pretty, of course, but she just doesn't come across as sophisticated or chic


----------



## YSoLovely

NY_Mami said:


> Oh really???...






> *Guess Which Designer Gifted Blake Lively Their Entire Spring Collection?*
> 
> 
> 
> *Blake Lively *tends to divide people into two square  camps: those who think shes a ridiculously lucky girl with one of the  most saccharinely sweet attitudes in showbiz and those who hate her.  (And some might argue that both groups are actually made up of the same  people.) In any case, the following news wont do much to dissuade those  of you in either camp.
> 
> 
> _People StyleWatch_ caught up with Lively at* Godivas* Valentines Day event last week (blame fashion week), where she informed them that she had just received the entirety of* Christian Louboutin*s spring collection.
> *My gosh, [the spring collection] was sent to my house  today, and theyre so beautiful. Theyre amazing. I walked around my  apartment wearing them.*
> 
> [My favorites are] these cage, crystal-encrusted shoes and one with a feather detail coming off of it.​ Hopefully this means shell be leaving some of the sample sale pairs for the rest of us.




B*tch.


----------



## Swanky

aegis said:


> i could: Leighton




+1


----------



## vilette21c

I've always thought that Leighton was a lot prettier than Blake but not anymore. Leighton has angles that are so-so while Blake has always been gorgeous from every angle. I just think that she's the type of girl that people can easily hate because she's a bombshell. I think people can find her beauty intimidating. Leighton's beauty is very subtle and sweet. She will always look young.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think they're both gorgeous, but Blake has a wow factor that Leighton just lacks IMO. They're different types of pretty. 

And I'm so jealous she got the entire Spring collection!


----------



## Swanky

vilette21c said:


> I've always thought that Leighton was a lot prettier than Blake but not anymore. Leighton has angles that are so-so while Blake has always been gorgeous from every angle. I just think that she's the type of girl that people can easily hate because she's a bombshell. I think people can find her beauty intimidating. Leighton's beauty is very subtle and sweet. She will always look young.



  Totalllllllly not "intimidated".  Again, beauty is subjective, I think she's average looking 
Her figure is nice, so is her smile. . . . that's all I got.
Why do women accuse other women of being a hater or being intimidated if they don't find her, or someone else, a "bombshell"?  It really can be as true and as simple as I think some other women are prettier.


----------



## YSoLovely

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Totalllllllly not "intimidated".  Again, beauty is subjective, I think she's average looking
> Her figure is nice, so is her smile. . . . that's all I got.
> Why do women accuse other women of being a hater or being intimidated if they don't find her, or someone else, a "bombshell"?*  It really can be as true and as simple as I think some other women are prettier.*



Yup.

+ another 1 for Leighton, btw.


----------



## MJDaisy

jealous about the CLs....she's fabulous.


----------



## AEGIS

girl bye.  i am not intimidated by Blake.  why would I be? i do not know her.  I am however jealous that she is smanging Ryan Reynolds and that she gets free CLs


----------



## basicandorganic

I like Leighton's face a lot but to be honest I agree with the fact that she does not look good at every angle. I just... I don't think she has that "it" factor at all. She dresses really frumpy IMO, and even though her face is beautiful I just don't think so has charisma at all.

So I'd have to say Blake. She's very charismatic and that makes her 10x more beautiful in my eyes. I disagree with whoever said she was not sophisticated. I find her to look a lot more sophisticated than Leighton.


----------



## Bentley1

Blake is pretty but plain. Leighton is cute. I don't find either beautiful or a bombshell or stunning or unique etc. Just pretty and cute. And I certainly don't find either charismatic.  I've never given either a second thought Til today (waiting will do that to a person). 

They both seem like nice girls. And for the poster who said people r jealous, please. It's called an OPINION.


----------



## laurel234

AEGIS said:


> i could: Leighton



i agree. i've always thought of leighton as prettier and a much better actress than blake.


----------



## Bosco

It's interesting reading all these other opinions - I thought I was the only one who didn't understand Blake Lively's appeal. She looks like any other generically pretty girl from Southern California, albeit with obvious nose and boob jobs.


----------



## Stardust25

Blakes body is gorgeous, her height, mile long legs. That's that. I don't particularly find her face attractive.  Leightons face is gorgeous to me.She looks like she can play a girl from the Victorian era!!


----------



## Ritovskyta

I think they are both pretty. 

For me Blake , from all the interviews I have saw, she never caught my attention. Find her especially funny or interesting.

But she could just be very shy and be extremely different in real life


----------



## Eva1991

YSoLovely said:


> Apparently, Blake had the entire Christian Louboutin Spring Collection sent to her apartment. #winning #jealous #disb!tch




The entire collection?! OMG!


----------



## kittenslingerie

From Elle Magazine


----------



## NY_Mami

Why is her cover faced to the back???.....


----------



## kittenslingerie

NY_Mami said:


> Why is her cover faced to the back???.....



Maybe because she has a nice azz...


----------



## NY_Mami

kittenslingerie said:


> Maybe because she has a nice azz...


 
You can't even see her booty on the cover.... lol....


----------



## basicandorganic

Why does Blake Lively have a 147 page thread on tPF if Leighton is more "interesting" than her? Why doesn't Leighton have a thread as popular? Just my two cents


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks gorgeous in Elle! Can't wait for my copy to arrive!


----------



## AEGIS

basicandorganic said:


> Why does Blake Lively have a 147 page thread on tPF if Leighton is more "interesting" than her? Why doesn't Leighton have a thread as popular? Just my two cents





Blake sleeps with more famous men


----------



## AEGIS

kittenslingerie said:


> From Elle Magazine





that third pic is strange but the cover is nice


----------



## basicandorganic

AEGIS said:


> Blake sleeps with more famous men



The first post about Leo starts page 110.  That isn't even half of the thread. And if you tell me "Penn Badgley" is anything above C-list... lol! He's better looking than the rest of the guys she has dated but he was clearly not famous when they were dating and is still not "famous"...


----------



## AEGIS

basicandorganic said:


> The first post about Leo starts page 110.  That isn't even half of the thread. And if you tell me "Penn Badgley" is anything above C-list... lol! He's better looking than the rest of the guys she has dated but he was clearly not famous when they were dating and is still not "famous"...





idk the entire history of this thread...it's fine that you do though.  i was just guessing as to why that makes her more interesting.  someone can be less attractive than someone else but still be more interesting.


----------



## basicandorganic

I was replying to the people that said she was boring... I don't understand why people would spend 110 pages talking about someone boring in general? I don't know the entire history of a thread... there is a search button to check your facts before you post them located to the right...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

basicandorganic said:


> I was replying to the people that said she was boring...* I don't understand why people would spend 110 pages talking about someone boring in general? *I don't know the entire history of a thread... there is a search button to check your facts before you post them located to the right...



Obviously some people have an interest in her but other's find her boring. It's nothing but an opinion. Her thread being longer than Leighton's doesn't mean anything. 

LC's thread has a pretty long thread on this forum and plenty of people have spoken out about how boring they find her (including myself). Opinions make the world go 'round folks...


----------



## Swanky

deja vu . . .  SMDH


----------



## scarlet555

AEGIS said:


> Blake sleeps with more famous men



LOL, live and learn ladies!!  How to be famous in Hollywood.  It sure helps if anything.


----------



## kittenslingerie

NY_Mami said:


> You can't even see her booty on the cover.... lol....



It was a joke,


----------



## NY_Mami

kittenslingerie said:


> It was a joke,


 
Oh... lol.... I really wanted to see the front of the dress.... I know it's from Victoria Beckham's line.... but I want to see the dress.....


----------



## Brina

*One more pic from Elle*







source: via fortunata


----------



## Jahpson

I want to say that maybe Blake should be a model, but I think she is a talented actress (from the movies I have seen). I think she was overhyped a little bit so her fame might die down a bit. (Is Gossip Girl still in syndication?)


----------



## PinkTruffle

Gossip Girl is still on..but I think it's only a matter of time until it's canceled.


----------



## MarieG

^^ITA not loving GG anymore at all...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That was the cover photo on my copy of Elle.


----------



## NY_Mami

PinkTruffle said:


> Gossip Girl is still on..but I think it's only a matter of time until it's canceled.


 
Actually it's been gettin' good.... I'm interest to know why Ivy got everything....


----------



## PinkTruffle

NY_Mami said:


> Actually it's been gettin' good.... I'm interest to know why Ivy got everything....



It feels like they are running out of story lines so they keep going between Blair/Chuck/Dan, and Serena hasn't had a good story line in like 2 seasons.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I haven't heard about Blake in a while.

She looks good on the cover of Elle.


----------



## bisousx

Any more photos from the elle shoot?


----------



## Brina

Blake Lively and Ryan Reynolds want to buy real estate together in Connecticut 

When we last discussed Blake Lively and Ryan Reynolds, I talked about how weirdly WASPy they are. I don&rsquo;t say that (or think that) about most vanilla couplings &ndash; but Blake and Ryan seem to really be pushing this WASP image of themselves, and it&rsquo;s totally strange and foreign to me. Blake wasn&rsquo;t this &ldquo;Let&rsquo;s go to the yacht club regatta with Muffy and Boomer&rdquo; when she was with Penn Badgley or Leonardo DiCaprio. And Ryan Reynolds wasn&rsquo;t all &ldquo;let&rsquo;s go to ice cream socials and check out the real estate situation in the nation&rsquo;s richest county&rdquo; when he was with Scarlett Johansson or Alanis Morissette. I think Blake and Ryan just bring it out in each other &ndash; when they joined forces, suddenly they became the embodiment of all of Gwyneth Paltrow&rsquo;s pretensions. Anyway, Us Weekly claims that Blake and Ryan are looking into real estate &ndash; together! So they can have a place that&rsquo;s all their own. In Connecticut. Probably near a country club.

An insider tells Us Weekly&rsquo;s Hot Stuff that Blake Lively and her boyfriend of six months Ryan Reynolds want to live together and &ldquo;have been looking around different areas of Connecticut&rdquo; for a house. The couple had domesticity on the brain April 12, when they strolled through the upscale town of New Canaan (located an hour away from NYC).

&ldquo;They checked out a lot of home décor stores,&rdquo; says an onlooker of the pair, who peeked inside china boutique the Whitney Shop and jewelry store Pennyweights.

Adds a second insider, &ldquo;They love getting out of the city and appreciate a slower pace.&rdquo;

And though Lively, 24 &ndash; who ended her five-month dalliance with Leo DiCaprio last September &ndash; and Ryan, 35, haven&rsquo;t signed on the dotted line, they are already well practiced at playing house. Reynolds put the LA-area home he shared with his ex-wife Scarlett Johansson, 27, on the market in February and now spends much of his time at Lively&rsquo;s pad in NYC.

&ldquo;Ryan is practically living with her already,&rdquo; says one insider. &ldquo;When he&rsquo;s at her apartment, it feels like home.&rdquo;

[From Us Weekly, print edition]

They went to a china boutique?!? And a jewelry store. They are seriously SERIOUS, aren&rsquo;t they? I have to wonder &ndash; if Ryan going to end up proposing to Blake? That seems like where they&rsquo;re heading. The problem, I think, is that Ryan might be gun-shy after the disastrous marriage to Scarlett. Maybe he doesn&rsquo;t want to be That Guy &ndash; the guy who just marries every big-boobed blonde he comes across. So if Ryan is gun-shy (just a theory of mine), how long will Blake wait? How long will she be content with real estate shopping in Connecticut and ice cream socials and china shopping? I won&rsquo;t worry. I suspect Blake has a plan.

http://www.celebitchy.com/221795/bl...t_to_buy_real_estate_together_in_connecticut/


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's looking so fabulous on E! News right now.


----------



## Brina

No recent pics of her?


----------



## lostnexposed

She has a movie coming out so I'm sure she'll be everywhere again soon


----------



## MB75

well she on the cover of marie claire, and in the interview she maintains that she does not have a stylist. 
I really want to believe her but when I see how she used to dress, it just gets difficult!


----------



## MB75

OR maybe she fired her old stylist! LOL


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I definitely believe she doesn't have a stylist. She puts some crazy stuff together sometimes, but it doesn't even matter because she looks so great in everything.


----------



## MarieG

MB75 said:


> OR maybe she fired her old stylist! LOL


 

lol!


----------



## bisousx

I believe she doesn't have a stylist either... I am not a fan of her street style. She only looks good in GG or on the carpet.


----------



## Swanky

I'm sure she has a stylist when it counts like most celebs - red carpets, appearances, etc. . .


----------



## justkell

According to People.com Blake and Ryan Reynolds got married!

It's been nearly a year since they were first publicly linked &#8211; and now Blake Lively and Ryan Reynolds are husband and wife. 

A source confirms to PEOPLE that the couple tied the knot Sunday night at Boone Hall Plantation in Mt. Pleasant, S.C., just outside of Charleston. 

The reception took place in a white tent at the plantation on Sunday evening. Florence Welch (of Florence and the Machine), a good friend of the Gossip Girl star, performed three songs live, and there was also a deejay who spun tunes. PEOPLE also confirmed that a cake was being driven down from Virginia for the event. 

Lively's mother and sister were also spotted in town, and a source told PEOPLE that the two had dinner with Bette Midler earlier in the weekend. 

Reps for the two actors had no comment. 

Lively and Reynolds have been in nesting mode since buying a home in Bedford, N.Y., earlier this year. They have subsequently been seen working out together at a local gym, as well as spending quality time with their families in New York and Vancouver, where Reynolds, PEOPLE's 2010 Sexiest Man Alive, was born. 

The two, who costarred together in 2011's Green Lantern, have stayed relatively mum about their relationship, though Lively, 25, did tell Marie Claire this summer, "It's definitely attractive when a man can dress well." 

Reynolds, 35, was previously married to Scarlett Johansson. The couple divorced in 2010 after two years of marriage. 

This is the first marriage for Lively, who previously dated her Gossip Girl costar Penn Badgley.


http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20628487,00.html


----------



## Swanky

wait, what!?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Sooooo do we think this is true?


----------



## caramelize126

i believe it. i just think its kinda soon for ryan to be getting married again :weird:


----------



## emcosmo1639

Talk about a surprise...I thought they were together for publicity!  Never saw this coming!


----------



## kirsten

Why would Ryan marry again so quickly? He must be an idiot.


----------



## labelwhore04

This marriage will never last, i'll be surprised if they make it past a year


----------



## Jayne1

A quiet wedding.  How nice!  I hope they never sell the pictures for a million dollars to _People_ and stay private.


----------



## Ladybug09

caramelize126 said:


> i believe it. i just think its kinda soon for ryan to be getting married again :weird:





kirsten said:


> Why would Ryan marry again so quickly? He must *be an idiot.*


Yep, that's what I said.

this marriage will be over in 2 years or less.


----------



## Slavisa

I vote for Shotgun wedding. I am now on bump watch.


----------



## pinkfeet

Another vote for bump wedding. He's 35, he probably figured why not he's no spring chicken and Blake is ten years younger than him.


----------



## AEGIS

their kids would be very tall and very blond. i find him incredibly good looking.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I agree. I think they'd have gorgeous kids. They are one attractive couple.


----------



## qudz104

If people is reporting it then it must be true... Congrats to them! Count me in on the bump watch party!


----------



## AEGIS

People does not report unless it has good sources.  It's like TMZ. If is isn't on TMZ i don't believe it


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I doubt she is pregnant. She is trying to build a movie career at the moment.


----------



## Slavisa

BagOuttaHell said:


> I doubt she is pregnant. She is trying to build a movie career at the moment.



Pregnancies are not always planned.


----------



## emcosmo1639

kirsten said:


> Why would Ryan marry again so quickly? He must be an idiot.



It seems like he has a history of moving on quickly.  Didn't he get with/marry Scarjo not long after his engagement with Alanis ended?



Jayne1 said:


> *A quiet wedding*.  How nice!  I hope they never sell the pictures for a million dollars to _People_ and stay private.



She may annoy me, but I can appreciate a low key wedding.  Given how celebrities are nowadays, it's refreshing when someone keeps things under wraps.



AEGIS said:


> their kids would be very tall and very blond. i find him incredibly good looking.



If she actually is preggers that would be one gorgeous kid!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I looked this up. He must really be into marrying. This is the 3rd proposal in five years or so. One broken engagement and two marriages.


----------



## LaPetiteSirene

I honestly think it's a step back for RR. Seriously... Scarlet to Blake? Downgrade.


----------



## MarieG

I think they make a smokin hot couple. I hope it lasts. Congrats to them!


----------



## BagBerry13

I just don't understand why he's so desperate to get married again. It obviously doesn't work, this whole 'I just know you for a year but let's get married' thing. It didn't work with Scarlett and it won't work with Blake especially since she's even younger. Someone has a seriously developed marriage gene and likes to nest. It's just funny that the one long relationship he had is the one he didn't marry. I guess he also wants kids anytime soon. Does he expect Blake to pause her "blossoming" career for getting kids at that age? I know right now it's all roses and cupcakes and rainbows but with such serious decisions you might should take off your rose-colored glasses for a second.


----------



## qudz104

Scarjo had a quiet wedding with Ryan as well.


----------



## Belle49

LaPetiteSirene said:


> I honestly think it's a step back for RR. Seriously... Scarlet to Blake? Downgrade.



Scarlet is GORGEOUS but Blake blows her out of the water, this IMO is a HUGE upgrade


----------



## MarieG

Belle49 said:


> Scarlet is GORGEOUS but Blake blows her out of the water, this IMO is a HUGE upgrade



I agree 100%!


----------



## Avril

Congrats to the happy couple, hope it lasts for them. It's crazy to think that both of them are out of long-term relationships and got with each other pretty quick and now are married. I never understand the big rush to the altar with these crazy celebrities. Whatever happened to getting to know one another properly first?


----------



## DC-Cutie

didn't they meet on a movie they did together?  if so, perhaps they've gotten to know each other longer than we know.


----------



## Belle49

It's been a little over a year no? That's not overly quick


----------



## Liliana85

He reminds of of Ross from Friends. lol


----------



## terebina786

Liliana85 said:


> He reminds of of Ross from Friends. lol


 
I JUST said this to my friend this morning! LOL


----------



## YSoLovely

Ryan is the male Kim Kardashian. lol.



Belle49 said:


> Scarlet is GORGEOUS but Blake blows her out of the water, this IMO is a HUGE upgrade



Blake is sexier than Scarlet, but Scarlet's face... Perfection!


----------



## Jahpson

congrats. Better then the last one he married. lol


----------



## Jahpson

kirsten said:


> Why would Ryan marry again so quickly? He must be an idiot.



he probably wants kids but only with his wife. Plus, if I can recall Scarlett left him.


----------



## Swanky

I don't find Blake all that pretty  *ducks head*
I find Scarlet very pretty but seems like she's highly emotional, very passionate or something... maybe hard to live with(?)


----------



## Ladybug09

Slavisa said:


> I vote for Shotgun wedding. I am now on bump watch.


 

Yeah, I was thinking of saying that, but that what came to my mind first.


----------



## Ladybug09

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I agree. I think they'd have gorgeous kids. They are one attractive couple.


 I soooo do not think she is attractive and be even before the boob and nose job, she was just mediocre looking to me....both looks and acting.


----------



## Ladybug09

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *I don't find Blake all that pretty * *ducks head*
> I find Scarlet very pretty but seems like she's highly emotional, very passionate or something... maybe hard to live with(?)


 Thank you!


----------



## kirsten

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> didn't they meet on a movie they did together?  if so, perhaps they've gotten to know each other longer than we know.



Yes they met while filming the Green Lantern. Pretty sure they were both in relationships then and didn't start dating until the movie was released in theaters.


----------



## Chanel522

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *I don't find Blake all that pretty*  *ducks head*
> I find Scarlet very pretty but seems like she's highly emotional, very passionate or something... maybe hard to live with(?)



I'm right behind you!!


----------



## terebina786

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't find Blake all that pretty  *ducks head*
> I find Scarlet very pretty but seems like she's highly emotional, very passionate or something... maybe hard to live with(?)


 
I'm with you. ScarJO > Blake.  Blake just seems very plain to me underneath all those designer clothes.

Congrats to them!


----------



## Swanky

Her smile and body is really pretty 
Her hair is always a really weird unnatural brassy color to me, like a boxed color.
She smiles a lot, which I like, maybe she's really sweet!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ladybug09 said:


> Thank you!



+1

She is the definition of overrated IMO. Her co-star on the show blows her out of the wate.

IMO.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Scralett is pretty facially but those pigeon toes of hers are not sexy. Blake isn't facially perfect, but she has an amazing body and sex appeal. I think Ryan is trying to reclaim his twenties, marrying any young starlet that will b#ng him. His body is my fav too...


----------



## KarraAnn

AEGIS said:


> People does not report unless it has good sources.  It's like TMZ. If is isn't on TMZ i don't believe it



Agreed! TMZ and People are the only 2 sources I believe.


----------



## scarlet555

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't find Blake all that pretty  *ducks head*
> I find Scarlet very pretty but seems like she's highly emotional, very passionate or something... maybe hard to live with(?)


 
OMG, I thought I was the only one!  skinny long leg blonde, but in terms of pretty face... so so ... not ugly.  Acting skills, nothing to date to remember her by.  Then I heard her talk on Jay Leno, and she seemed like ... an airhead...


----------



## MarieG

My hubby thinks she's the hottest thing since sliced bread (as do his friends)... I personally think she's really gorgeous from pretty much from every angle. Scarlet is, too, but Blake is prettier in my eyes. It's really a question of personal taste. They're both beautiful women


----------



## CLove84

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't find Blake all that pretty  *ducks head*
> I find Scarlet very pretty but seems like she's highly emotional, very passionate or something... maybe hard to live with(?)


 
Me neither!!


----------



## iluvmybags

http://www.refinery29.com/2012/09/36455/blake-lively-ryan-reynolds-married?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=bl

 is this a pic from their wedding?  Is THAT what she wore?  If this is a wedding pic, looks like they're at City Hall


----------



## kateincali

iluvmybags said:


> http://www.refinery29.com/2012/09/3...=facebook.com&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=bl
> 
> is this a pic from their wedding?  Is THAT what she wore?  If this is a wedding pic, looks like they're at City Hall


no, that's a photo from SDCC 2010


----------



## iluvmybags

> Ryan Reynolds is Canadian and Blake Lively's from California, but that doesn't mean they didn't want a Southern wedding!
> 
> The Green Lantern costars said "I do" this weekend at Boone Hall Plantation in Mount Pleasant, S.C., just outside of Charleston. Although reps for the actors are staying mum on their nuptials, we've got all the need-to-know info on Blake and Ryan's special day.
> 
> *Their Wedding Reception Was Straight Out of The Notebook:* No, we didn't confuse Ryan Reynolds and Ryan Gosling just then. But Boone Hall Plantation was used as the summer home of Allie (Rachel McAdams) in the 2004 film The Notebook.
> 
> *It Was Small but Star-Studded*: Around 60 guests reportedly attended the intimate ceremony, but it still had some Hollywood glitz. Per People, Blake's friend Florence Welch (of Florence and the Machine) and Bette Midler both performed for the newlyweds and their guests.
> More celebs with secret weddings
> 
> *The Newlyweds Have an Affinity for Chucktown:* Per local radio station 95.1, there have been "quite a few sightings of Ryan and Blake in Charleston over the past three months." The couple has been seen "going to restaurants on King's Street and have become somewhat regulars in the area." Although they recently bought a home together in Bedford, N.Y., we have to wonder if they're considering a move to the Palmetto state.
> 
> *Second Time's the Charm*: While this was Blake's first trip down the aisle, it wasn't Ryan's. The 34-year-old actor married Scarlett Johansson in 2008 in a quiet ceremony in British Columbia. The duo announced their separation in December 2010 and finalized their divorce in July 2011.
> 
> Congrats to Mr. and Mrs. Ryan Reynolds!
> 
> Reporting by Ken Baker and Melanie Bromley
> Blake & Ryan's Romance Rewind







http://www.eonline.com/news/344502/blake-lively-and-ryan-reynolds-wedding-inside-the-ceremony?cmpid=rss-000000-rssfeed-365-topstories&utm_source=eonline&utm_medium=rssfeeds&utm_campaign=rss_topstories


----------



## bisbee

Ladybug09 said:


> I soooo do not think she is attractive and be even before the boob and nose job, she was just mediocre looking to me....both looks and acting.


 
I agree totally. Scarlett is unusually beautiful...and from what I've read, she's also extremely intelligent. Blake is a pretty girl and looks great in clothes, but she does seem like a bit of an air-head. 

Maybe that's what he wants now after Scarlett...but I don't understand being attracted to both women, since they seem to be so different intellectually!


----------



## sdkitty

I think Blake is beautiful.  I think Leighton Meester has a more beautiful face but for the whole package and the way they look when they are not on Gossip Girl, I like Blake better.
Funny - I went to see the movie Savages with Blake and Salma Hayak.  The only thing my DH had to say about Blake was to complain about her droning voice on the narration.   That totally spoiled her for him.



MarieG said:


> My hubby thinks she's the hottest thing since sliced bread (as do his friends)... I personally think she's really gorgeous from pretty much from every angle. Scarlet is, too, but Blake is prettier in my eyes. It's really a question of personal taste. They're both beautiful women


----------



## ShoeFanatic

bisbee said:


> I agree totally. *Scarlett is unusually beautiful.*..and from what I've read, she's also extremely intelligent. *Blake is a pretty girl* and looks great in clothes, but she does seem like a bit of an air-head.
> 
> Maybe that's what he wants now after Scarlett...but I don't understand being attracted to both women, since they seem to be so different intellectually!



*It's weird about those two..
I've never found Scarlett Johnson to be beautiful..she was cute, but has lost that the past couple of years..
Beautiful to me is someone I would look twice at, and I've only done so
with her to try and figure out why she is labeled as beautiful.

Everytime I've seen a photo of Blake, she reminds me of the girl every H.S has, that bangs all the football players and tries to steal everyones B.F.
They are usually passable 'pretty' by H.S standards, in that cheerleader sort of way..they marry the captain of the football
team, age badly, and are soon forgotten.

She's another face I would not look twice out here in L.A. And she's not remotely interesting, to make up
for her lack of  looks.

She did bag a good one(doesn't he come from a wealthy family?)..I think was her Hollywood goal all along..to find someone to keep her in the spotlight..
she obviously has something I just don't see...


*


----------



## Ladybug09

kirsten said:


> Yes they met while filming the Green Lantern.* Pretty sure they were both in relationships then and didn't start dating until the movie was released in theaters*.


 Ummmm, and How do you know this? Do Tell...



Her implants are EXTREMELY obvious in this pic.



iluvmybags said:


> sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/377198_10151202462902922_420100680_n.jpg
> http://www.refinery29.com/2012/09/3...=facebook.com&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=bl
> 
> is this a pic from their wedding? Is THAT what she wore? If this is a wedding pic, looks like they're at City Hall



That is a beautiful spot to get married. 





iluvmybags said:


> eonline.com/eol_images/Entire_Site/2012810/560.RyanReynolds.BlakeLively.jc.061511.jpeg
> http://www.eonline.com/news/344502/...m_medium=rssfeeds&utm_campaign=rss_topstories





ShoeFanatic said:


> *It's weird about those two..*
> _*I've never found Scarlett Johnson to be beautiful..she was cute, but has lost that the past couple of years..*_
> _*Beautiful to me is someone I would look twice at, and I've only done so*_
> _*with her to try and figure out why she is labeled as beautiful.*_
> 
> _*Everytime I've seen a photo of Blake, she reminds me of the girl every H.S has, that bangs all the football players and tries to steal everyones B.F.*_
> _*They are usually passable 'pretty' by H.S standards, in that cheerleader sort of way..they marry the captain of the football*_
> _*team, age badly, and are soon forgotten.*_
> 
> _*She's another face I would not look twice out here in L.A. And she's not remotely interesting, to make up*_
> _*for her lack of looks.*_
> 
> _*She did bag a good one(doesn't he come from a wealthy family?)..I think was her Hollywood goal all along..to find someone to keep her in the spotlight..*_
> _*she obviously has something I just don't see...*_
> _**_


 

I thought this too.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her career was helped tremendously by Anna Wintour. What person receives this kind of attention on a poorly rated tv show on an abysmal network.


----------



## Swanky

never saw her show, lol! I saw her mostly poor performance on the Town though - loved the movie, winced at her overacting.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MarieG said:


> My hubby thinks she's the hottest thing since sliced bread (as do his friends)...



So do I! :giggles:


----------



## New-New

blake lively is just so boring to me. and the epitome of mediocrity in hollywood. she's about as dynamic an actor as kristen stewart.


----------



## kirsten

Ladybug09 said:


> Ummmm, and How do you know this? Do Tell...
> 
> 
> 
> Her implants are EXTREMELY obvious in this pic.



I believe Ryan was still married to ScarJo while filming this movie and Blake was dating her costar from GG.


----------



## MissV

New-New said:
			
		

> blake lively is just so boring to me. and the epitome of mediocrity in hollywood. she's about as dynamic an actor as kristen stewart.



Agreed


----------



## Ladybug09

^^^Unfortunately, In Hollywood and out that has never stopped anyone.

(reply to Kristen's post).


----------



## sharknbark

kirsten said:


> I believe Ryan was still married to ScarJo while filming this movie and Blake was dating her costar from GG.



He was still married, but there were rumors that he confided in some folks on set that his marriage was having problems. This and the fact that he and Blake got along really well (some accused her of being very flirty) contributed to the affair rumors that started circulating about the two of them. Blake's leaked nude pics also didn't help (although, it's debated whether they were meant for Ben Affleck given Reese Witherspoon's -Jen Garner's friend- "good girl" speech on MTV).  And yes, I'm embarrassed I know any of this.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

New-New said:


> blake lively is just so boring to me. and the epitome of mediocrity in hollywood. she's about as dynamic an actor as kristen stewart.





A big yawn..as is Kristen Stewart..


----------



## nicole2730

booo, not happy about this even tho it has ZERO to do with me! my guess is it won't last but again, it's got zero to do with me


----------



## pinkfeet

Scarlett is gorgeous. Blake is pretty but seems " hard " to me. Granted Blake has a great bod but I think it's a major down grade to have had Scarlett then go to Blake. 

But she upgraded. His body is rockin.


----------



## LADC_chick

It looks like they've probably been married for at least a couple of months. In July, TMZ posted this:

http://www.tmz.com/2012/07/14/ryan-reynolds-blake-lively-married/

RYAN REYNOLDS & BLAKE LIVELY
MARRIED ...

According to Cops

EXCLUSIVEThe greatest secret in Hollywood may have been exposed by a police officer in the sleepy town of Bedford Hills, NY ... when in his police report, he referred to Blake Lively as the wife of  Ryan Reynolds!!!!!

Or he just made an assumption, we'll explain ...

Reynolds filed a police report on July 8 after he claimed he was being followed by a photographer. An officer came out to investigate and he described the encounter by saying:


The name of the woman allegedly married to Reynolds was redacted from the report, but several photos of Reynolds and Lively were taken the week of the incident.

And in case you think it was a one time slip, check out the last paragraph of the report:


We called the Bedford PD to check with the officer about what made him think the couple -- who has been dating since last October -- was actually married. Cops wouldn't talk. 

Sources close to Blake tell TMZ the report is a mistake and the two are NOT married.

Sooooooo close.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2012/07/14/ryan-reynolds-blake-lively-married/#ixzz266GJMASg


----------



## karo

New-New said:
			
		

> blake lively is just so boring to me. and the epitome of mediocrity in hollywood. she's about as dynamic an actor as kristen stewart.



So true. And as for her huge career, well I really don't see it coming - she's been in one show for like 5 years now? I haven't heard about any huge role she played, so getting married to a guy that's so popular may be a good decision for her. 
Anyway, I think they could have waited a little longer - wasn't she dating DiCaprio recently?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^But that didn't help Katie Holmes get big movie roles. I don't know if marrying or getting together with a big movie star helps actual careers, only tabloid/media presence


----------



## ShoeFanatic

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^But that didn't help Katie Holmes get big movie roles. I don't know if marrying or getting together with a big movie star helps actual careers, only tabloid/media presence



Maybe it just keeps these talentless females in the limelight, because
they lack talent to do so on their own merit.

She strikes me as a fame whore..she'll be knocked up soon and hopefully
fade away..
and then will divorce after finding nude photos of some bimbo actress on Ryan's cell phone..
karma's a *****.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

ShoeFanatic said:


> Maybe it just keeps these talentless females in the limelight, because
> they lack talent to do so on their own merit.
> 
> She strikes me as a fame whore..she'll be knocked up soon and hopefully
> fade away..
> and then will divorce after finding nude photos of some bimbo actress on Ryan's cell phone..
> karma's a *****.



lol wow..... that's harsh


----------



## ShoeFanatic

MichelleAntonia said:


> lol wow..... that's harsh



*Which part?

I don't like the girl..I don't think think she's a girl's girl. 
I don't find her attractive, and her 'talent' is across the
board...nothing special.

Sending nudies to a married co star is uncool..and stupid.

Maybe she'll understand this when it happens to her.

*


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She sent the nude photos to Ben Affleck? I think I read that.


----------



## skislope15

DC-Cutie said:


> didn't they meet on a movie they did together? if so, perhaps they've gotten to know each other longer than we know.


 
I find her way prettier then scarjo. I like her style and the way she dresses. Im happy for them, its nice that they aren't trying to put everything out in the public like other celebs aka kimye


----------



## MJDaisy

i love blake. i still liked her best with leo....but ryan isnt too shabby either! im so happt for them. i never loved him with scarlett.


----------



## sharknbark

From Lainey Gossip:


> She got what she wanted. She&#8217;s his wife now!
> 
> All the moves, all the strategy, all the famewhoring, all of it was in service of yesterday. And yesterday was achieved. This is what I meant about the long range plan.
> 
> It started when they worked together on Green Lantern. He was married then. And they were legitimately just friends then. As a friend she invited him to cooking lessons. They made fried green tomatoes together. As a friend she baked some cupcakes on the weekend and packed a few to set for him when they were shooting. As a friend she was appreciative, grateful, not full of the restless, uncompromising energy he was around at home with his wife. As a friend she kept her distance when his marriage fell apart, letting him get off a rebound with Charlize Theron, astutely understanding that he&#8217;d have to have at least one of those before he&#8217;d be ready to go back into a serious situation. As a friend she went about her European summer of 2011 with Leonardo DiCaprio, capitalising on the benefits of that connection until it was no longer useful to her. Which is when Ryan finally put it together.
> 
> Come on. This is a candidate for Gossip MVP, non?
> 
> And she gave it everything, you know? She scaled back her professional interests. I&#8217;m told she hasn&#8217;t been asking to read scripts, she hasn&#8217;t been pushing for consideration for parts, she&#8217;s really not that interested right now in the work. Which is why the brand sponsorships are working out. It&#8217;s good quick money. And it opens up her schedule so that they can have babies. Probably within a year. And then what?
> 
> As Duana noted last night, as we&#8217;re now beginning to see -- this girl has goals and she&#8217;s really good at realising them. She may be content now, but a girl who likes to meet her goals always, eventually, sets new goals, you know? Give it some time, a couple of years or so, and we&#8217;ll see if this is still enough.
> 
> But Ryan, he&#8217;s quite the proposer, isn&#8217;t he? He proposed to Alanis, he proposed to Scarlett, he proposed to Blake. You will mostly focus on Blake today, I know. But all of Ryan&#8217;s proposing, that&#8217;s worth some of your time too.
> 
> http://www.laineygossip.com/Articles/Details/24561/Blake-Lively-and-Ryan-Reynolds-are-married


----------



## whimsic

Umm.. How do you upgrade (lookwise) from Scarlet? She is stunningly gorgeous.


----------



## labelwhore04

They're both bombshells. I must say though, Blakes nose job really did wonders for her looks


----------



## Jayne1

labelwhore04 said:


> They're both bombshells. I must say though, Blakes nose job really did wonders for her looks


Yes and her teeth too.  I think she's stunning.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't know anything about them as a couple (I don't keep up with her) so all I can offer is a congratulations. I wish them well.

I do think she's overrated looks-wise but her red carpet style is usually on point.


----------



## bisousx

I prefer Blake's look over Scarlett's... but both are pretty.


----------



## affairoftheart

Blake has this 'sunshine' look which I really liked. Definitely prefer her over Scarlett. I hope for the best for her marriage though divorce rate is so high in their industry.


----------



## kirsten

Maybe Blake is over acting and wants to settle down. She comes from a Hollywood family so acting might not be something she ever really dreamed doing, just did because she could and had an advantage. It looks like she isn't filming anything right now. 

Ryan is still an idiot though. Maybe he is going through some mid-life crisis and wants to be a young dad. At least he put a ring on it.


----------



## LADC_chick

kirsten said:


> Maybe Blake is over acting and wants to settle down. She comes from a Hollywood family so acting might not be something she ever really dreamed doing, just did because she could and had an advantage. It looks like she isn't filming anything right now.
> 
> *Ryan is still an idiot though. Maybe he is going through some mid-life crisis and wants to be a young dad. At least he put a ring on it.*



Maybe he's trying to tie (or perhaps beat?) Jennifer Lopez's engagement/marriage record? I think in the span of seven years, she was married three times. In eight years, Ryan has been engaged once and married twice.


----------



## pixiesparkle

I'm not surprised that they got married to be honest. It seems quite the norm with Hollywood actors these days but I hope they last because they do make a sweet and good looking couple..the only thing I'm excited about is MSW December issue to see the dress Marchesa designed for Blake and her custom made Louboutins =D

On another note, I wonder if Blake will be able to find another good role after this final season of GG? Even though I first saw her in 'the Sisterhood of the travelling pants', somehow it seems to me she isn't capable of acting differently because her voice and  the way she talks always remain exactly the same. Her acting in Green Lantern was just . Blake is a pretty girl but I don't think she's a talented actress. Even Leighton Meester, as much as I love her, her short roles in a few movies that I've watched as well as Monte Carlo was rather boring..Noone can be a better Blair though!


----------



## bellajanie84

LADC_chick said:


> Maybe he's trying to tie (or perhaps beat?) Jennifer Lopez's engagement/marriage record? I think in the span of seven years, she was married three times. In eight years, Ryan has been engaged once and married twice.


 
From the gossiip I read when Scarjo and Ryan got divorced, it was Scarjo that stopped trying to make it work. She asked for the big D. After he started dating Blake, Scarjo tried to reconcile with him but it was too late. He felt embarassed she had started up with Sean Penn so soon after they seperated.
Again this is all gossip I remember reading. I will say I like that he has kept his relationships on the DL. Unlike miss JLO lol


----------



## bellajanie84

BagOuttaHell said:


> She sent the nude photos to Ben Affleck? I think I read that.


 
I forgot she did that. Wasn't it rumored Jennifer found the pics on is the one that released to the net? LOL Not to be a bish but I thought it was common knowledge Ben cheats on Jen, and she had a "bandage baby"

Jen was no saint she left her husband for then costar. Tyhe as soon as Bennifer broke up she got KU'd and married to Ben


----------



## bisbee

kirsten said:


> Maybe he is going through some mid-life crisis and wants to be a young dad.


 
Considering he's 35 (almost 36), I think he missed the mark.  Not that 35 is old, but it's certainly past being a "young" dad!  Of course, not quite old enough to be a "middle aged" dad either!


----------



## pixiesparkle

bellajanie84 said:


> I forgot she did that. Wasn't it rumored Jennifer found the pics on is the one that released to the net? LOL Not to be a bish but I thought it was common knowledge Ben cheats on Jen, and she had a "bandage baby"
> 
> Jen was no saint she left her husband for then costar. Tyhe as soon as Bennifer broke up she got KU'd and married to Ben



ooh hold on..so those nude pics are indeed of Blake Lively? I don't remember reading anywhere that confirmed her identity so I assumed it was just someone who looked A LOT like her


----------



## Ladybug09

sharknbark said:


> He was still married, but there were rumors that he confided in some folks on set that his marriage was having problems. This and the fact that he and Blake got along really well (some accused her of being very flirty) contributed to the affair rumors that started circulating about the two of them. Blake's leaked nude pics also didn't help (although, it's debated whether they were meant for Ben Affleck given Reese Witherspoon's -Jen Garner's friend- "good girl" speech on MTV). And yes, I'm embarrassed I know any of this.


 

Oh, I DEFINITELY think that she's made her way around on the 'casting couch'.   like someone said a mediore actress, mediocre show, mediocre channel...that definitely doesn't make an actress or Hollywood star....the best thing she has going for her is that she gets all the top designer clothing.



ShoeFanatic said:


> *Which part?*
> 
> *I don't like the girl..I don't think think she's a girl's girl. *
> *I don't find her attractive, and her 'talent' is across the*
> *board...nothing special.*
> 
> *Sending nudies to a married co star is uncool..and stupid.*
> 
> *Maybe she'll understand this when it happens to her.*


 True.



kirsten said:


> Maybe Blake is over acting and wants to settle down. She comes from a Hollywood family so acting might not be something she ever really dreamed doing, just did because she could and had an advantage. It looks like she isn't filming anything right now.
> 
> Ryan is still an idiot though. Maybe he is going through some mid-life crisis and wants to be a young dad. At least he put a ring on it.


 
I'm all for putting a ring on it, but a man who *PROPOSES* to 3 Different women and *marries* 2 in 5 - 8 years, has issues. I mean really. It doesn't really have much meaning...



LADC_chick said:


> Maybe he's trying to tie (or perhaps beat?) Jennifer Lopez's engagement/marriage record? I think in the span of seven years, she was married three times. In eight years, Ryan has been engaged once and married twice.


----------



## kirsten

*Blake Lively: I'd Have 30 Kids If I Could*







First came love, then came marriage. Now, Blake Lively needs to pick up a baby carriage or two &#8211; or a few dozen. 

"I've always wanted a big family. Oh, I'd love 30 [children] if I could," the actress, 25, tells the October issue of Allure, in an interview held before her hush-hush wedding to Ryan Reynolds.

Lively positively glows in the accompanying photos, and no wonder. The Gossip Girl actress is in demand in Hollywood, and she's in love. 

"Right now, I'm so peaceful," she says. "I've never been happier in my life. It's the choice that you have to wake up every day and say, 'There's no reason today can't be the best day of my life.' "

That means being open to experiences, and not getting caught up in typical Hollywood obsessions &#8211; like compulsively managing one's weight. 

"I obviously have plenty of imperfections on my body," she says, "but I'd rather have a little bit of cellulite and go do a food trip and try every ice cream place in the South."

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20628890,00.html


----------



## bellajanie84

pixiesparkle said:


> ooh hold on..so those nude pics are indeed of Blake Lively? I don't remember reading anywhere that confirmed her identity so I assumed it was just someone who looked A LOT like her


 
If I remember correctly her lawyers sent notices to different blogs to remove the picutres WITHOUT confirming it was her. I want to say MK from Dlisted responded that if they were not confirming they were hers then they could not threating the bloggers to remove. lol I guess it's a double edge sword for the lawyers


----------



## bisbee

She is definitely a pretty girl...but if you passed her on the street, without the designer clothes and bag, would you really give her a second look? I still think she's kind of ordinary...only my opinion, of course!


----------



## New-New

i could throw my empty monster can right now on campus and hit 'bout 4-5 girls just like her right now.


----------



## qudz104

personally, like someone else said, without the nice clothes and accessories, there isnt anything too special about her. pretty yes, but special? no. and added to the fact that shes a mediocre actress... i guess this was a good opportunity for her to still stay relevant should less offers come her way.


----------



## pixiesparkle

bellajanie84 said:


> If I remember correctly her lawyers sent notices to different blogs to remove the picutres WITHOUT confirming it was her. I want to say MK from Dlisted responded that if they were not confirming they were hers then they could not threating the bloggers to remove. lol I guess it's a double edge sword for the lawyers


 well then I guess it was hers then..otherwise they wouldn't be so touchy lol


bisbee said:


> She is definitely a pretty girl...but if you passed her on the street, without the designer clothes and bag, would you really give her a second look? I still think she's kind of ordinary...only my opinion, of course!


I second that! I actually think Adele has one of the most beautiful faces I've seen out of all the celebrities. She may not be the skinniest of girls but there's just something angelic about her face..and of course she has real talents


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I think she is gorgeous. I'd give up my brain to look like her.


----------



## Swanky

New-New said:


> i could throw my empty monster can right now on campus and hit 'bout 4-5 girls just like her right now.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

californiaCRUSH said:


> I think she is gorgeous. I'd give up my brain to look like her.



 I think she's gorgeous too. I'm totally obsessed with her looks.


----------



## lostnexposed

i think what's pretty about her is she always seems so happy, smiling and full of sunshine and life.


----------



## NY_Mami

Her boob job is nice.... Congrats to the new couple....


----------



## Lapis

bellajanie84 said:


> I forgot she did that. Wasn't it rumored Jennifer found the pics on is the one that released to the net? LOL Not to be a bish but I thought it was common knowledge Ben cheats on Jen, and she had a *"bandage baby"*
> 
> Jen was no saint she left her husband for then costar. Tyhe as soon as Bennifer broke up she got KU'd and married to Ben



Definition of the bold please?
Thank you


----------



## MJDaisy

I have to disagree w. those saying she's ordinary looking. even without all the designer bits I still find her to be stunning. I remember her in sisterhood of the traveling pants. I've thought she was gorgeous ever since!!!


----------



## pinkpol15h

lostnexposed said:


> i think what's pretty about her is she always seems so happy, smiling and full of sunshine and life.



 It's her huge smile! There are plenty of girls who look like her but it's the extra cheerfulness that makes her more attractive than others.


----------



## Swanky

I'm more surprised by people thinking they know celebs so personally that they know the DH's are cheating, why the wives are having babies, etc. . . 

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder - DH and I never agree on what pretty is, lol!


----------



## qudz104

Lapis said:


> Definition of the bold please?
> Thank you



lol i want to know as well!


----------



## Swanky

I'm guessing she means had a baby to keep the man?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *I'm more surprised by people thinking they know celebs so personally that they know the DH's are cheating, why the wives are having babies, etc. . . *
> 
> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder - DH and I never agree on what pretty is, lol!



Ditto.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

pixiesparkle said:


> ooh hold on..so those nude pics are indeed of Blake Lively? I don't remember reading anywhere that confirmed her identity so I assumed it was just someone who looked A LOT like her





After she denied the photos were of her, several sites posted mole
comparisons..she has several and they all matched..also same phone
and jewelry.

http://www.laineygossip.com/Articles/Details/20325/Blake-is-more-naked

after seeing these photos again, I'll say it again..
she's very typical looking...a dime a dozen here in S. Cal..
but she does have a great b**b job.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm more surprised by people thinking they know celebs so personally that they know the DH's are cheating, why the wives are having babies, etc. . .
> 
> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder - DH and I never agree on what pretty is, lol!



Agreed.


----------



## NY_Mami

pixiesparkle said:


> ooh hold on..so those nude pics are indeed of Blake Lively? I don't remember reading anywhere that confirmed her identity so I assumed it was just someone who looked A LOT like her


 
Yep those were her.... the person that leaked the first set released another set wit' her face after her publicist denied they were hers....


----------



## pinkfeet

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm more surprised by people thinking they know celebs so personally that they know the DH's are cheating, why the wives are having babies, etc. . .
> 
> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder - DH and I never agree on what pretty is, lol!



Very true!! I agree.

 But it's also the same when people say " he would never cheat on her! " " she is such a good person!" " she is such good mother/sister/ daughter" 

Just because someone looks good " nice girl" or a bad girl doesn't mean they are and it doesn't they aren't.  

But it is a gossip site, we speculate, gossip, talk, chat, make judgements .. that is gossip. If all these threads were sprouting she looks good, she is so nice, he is so good.. well that would be very boring indeed. I might as well tune into E! and see what G and Ryan are saying about celebs.


----------



## bernie22

pinkpol15h said:


> It's her huge smile! There are plenty of girls who look like her but it's the extra cheerfulness that makes her more attractive than others.



ITA. That's why I find Blake and my other girl crush Jessica Alba absolutely stunning- they both have a killer charming smile. And I can see why Blake is a designer's dream. She looks great in all angles and is the epitome of "she wears the clothes rather than the clothes wearing her". TBH I never understood why people keep saying Leighton Meester is more beautiful than Blake. LM needs to be shot in only particular angles to look good and she can't carry off having her hair typed up. I won't judge anyone's acting talents based on Gossip Girl, but I remember the first time I watched Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants and finding Blake absolutely breath taking (and this was pre nose job). Then again I loved all the ladies from that movie (except for Alexis Bledel).


----------



## Ladybug09

lostnexposed said:


> i think what's pretty about her is *she always seems so happy, smiling* and full of sunshine and life.


 I will give you this part.

the bandage baby def....I was wondering too.


Regarding the boob job:  she was like A cups...when she first got them they were too high, too round, and I still think they look like oranges kinda bolted to her chest. and when she first got them done, her tits were hanging out all the time.


Reponse to another post: And Yes, the clothes/nose job/boob job make her what she's is in the first link, see pic beofore the changes, and she was just a basic tacky dressing chic like many out there.


Jane, where are you, I need your Plastic

http://news.makemeheal.com/celebrity-plastic-surgery/blake-lively-breast-implants/755
http://www.sydney4women.com.au/blak...ry/blake-lively-breast-implants-before-after/
http://hollywoodnose.com/blake-lively-nose-job
http://www.celebrityplasticsurgery24.com/blake-lively-plastic-surgery/
(super obvious in this pic)

good pic of some before and afters

http://www.plasticsurgery-celebrity.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/celebrity-nose-job.jpg


----------



## ShoeFanatic

bernie22 said:


> ITA. That's why I find Blake and my other girl crush Jessica Alba absolutely stunning- they both have a killer charming smile. *And I can see why Blake is a designer's dream*. *She looks great in all angles *and is the epitome of "she wears the clothes rather than the clothes wearing her". TBH I never understood why people keep saying Leighton Meester is more beautiful than Blake. LM needs to be shot in only particular angles to look good and she can't carry off having her hair typed up. I won't judge anyone's acting talents based on Gossip Girl, but I remember the first time I watched Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants and finding Blake absolutely breath taking (and this was pre nose job). Then again I loved all the ladies from that movie (except for Alexis Bledel).




Im still trying to find *one* good angle, besides that of her walking away..
or maybe she just can't keep my attention long enough to notice any thing special about her..


And I can see why she's a 'designer's dream', she's tall and thin and gives good press.

I think she's 'approachable' and non threatening and this appeals to a lot of people, especially men.
They'd be more apt to approach her then say, Bridgette Bardot in her prime.
And girl's would want to be friends with her opposed to a true model type.



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm more surprised by people thinking they know celebs so personally that they know the DH's are cheating, why the wives are having babies, etc. . .
> 
> *Beauty is in the eye of the beholder - DH and I never agree on what pretty is, lol!*



So agree!
I look at a person's facial symmetry..
Naomi Campbell, Brigette Bardot..the big almond shape eyes, full lips, small noses..pretty much every this girl doesn't have.

I dated a guy once who had a thing for Wionna Ryder..he told me this and I about fell over. I said "WTF are you doing with me..
I'm the complete opposite"..he shrugged.
it use to bug me, because
a)  I didn't get it
and
b) I felt insecure because I didn't understand how he could be with me, when he liked a look that
was so against mine..


months later, I brought it up again..what's the deal with Wionna Ryder??
He said he like her 'boobs'...
lol
Typical guy..


----------



## SummerDream

bellajanie84 said:


> I forgot she did that. Wasn't it rumored Jennifer found the pics on is the one that released to the net? LOL Not to be a bish but I thought it was common knowledge Ben cheats on Jen, and she had a "bandage baby"
> 
> Jen was no saint she left her husband for then costar. Tyhe as soon as Bennifer broke up she got KU'd and married to Ben



People speculate that those nude pictures were for Ben Affleck. If you look at one of those nude picture, you can see the fake tattoo that she had for her role in The Town (movie directed by Ben).

Of course, it doesn't help that Ben was photographed with a black eye around the time that those pictures were leaked leading people to speculate that Jennifer may have punched him in the eye upon finding those nude pictures on his phone.


----------



## SummerDream

Lapis said:


> Definition of the bold please?
> Thank you



As Swanky Mama of Three said, bandage baby is the woman's getting pregnant with a child as an attempt to hold onto the man and the relationship. 

Pretty stupid reason to bring a child into the world. 

Rumor has it that Ben wanted to leave Jennifer, but, it would be a PR nightmare to leave a pregnant wife. Plus, Ben always wanted a son after having daughters; therefore, if Jen had a son, he is willing to stay put.


----------



## Swanky

The baby boy was not even conceived until a year AFTER the Town came out, lol!
The middle baby was conceived BEFORE filming of the Town . . . just putting it out there.

So which baby is a bandage?
And this known how? . . . . ?


----------



## LADC_chick

From the stuff I read, Samuel is supposed to be the "bandage baby" in that last spring/early summer is when Jen and Ben were supposedly on the rocks.

As for how people know this--no one ever really knows, but that's never stopped gossip from happening and being repeated and discussed and dissected and all that.


----------



## bisousx

bernie22 said:


> TBH I never understood why people keep saying Leighton Meester is more beautiful than Blake. LM needs to be shot in only particular angles to look good and she can't carry off having her hair typed up. I won't judge anyone's acting talents based on Gossip Girl, but I remember the first time I watched Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants and finding Blake absolutely breath taking (and this was pre nose job). Then again I loved all the ladies from that movie (except for Alexis Bledel).



I have a friend who worked on the GG set.. he said that IRL, Leighton was nothing special and it was actually Taylor Momsen who was the hottest girl out of all. And that they just played down her beauty to fit the little sister role. I suppose that's just a matter of opinion though.


----------



## pinkfeet

Ben has been cheating for years, Jen will never leave him. If and when he finds someone he's willing to risk the gossip, pr etc I think he will. Until then he cheats. 

** gossip disclaimer as I don't know them personally.  Or any celebs and I make assumptions, gossip and speculate all the time. *** 

Blake maybe thought she could get him to leave Jen but maybe the Weinstein powerhouse told them to cool it. She listened as she's still wearing Marchesa. Lol


----------



## ShoeFanatic

pinkfeet said:


> Ben has been cheating for years, Jen will never leave him. If and when he finds someone he's willing to risk the gossip, pr etc I think he will. Until then he cheats.
> 
> ** gossip disclaimer as I don't know them personally.  Or any celebs and I make assumptions, gossip and speculate all the time. ***
> 
> Blake maybe thought she could get him to leave Jen but maybe the *Weinstein powerhouse* told them to cool it. *She listened as she's still wearing Marchesa. Lol*



*
Especially about Weinstein and Marchesa..

As soon as I heard she wore Marchesa at her wedding, I wondered
how many Weinstein movies has she made, will make, or is in the talks to make..


*


----------



## Avril

^ I don't get the Weinstein / Marchesa reference, what's that about?


----------



## YSoLovely

Avril said:


> ^ I don't get the Weinstein / Marchesa reference, what's that about?



The Founder / owner / creative director of Marchesa is Weinstein's wife Georgina Chapman. Actresses who star in Harvey's movies usually wear a lot of Marchesa on the red carpet during their promo tours...


----------



## ShoeFanatic

Avril said:


> ^ I don't get the Weinstein / Marchesa reference, what's that about?





(below was written before they were married)
http://gawker.com/238782/harvey-weinstein-defends-girlfriend-marchesa

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/02/22/fashion/22Marchesa.html?pagewanted=all

Weinstein is a top tier producer..HUGE!

Marchesa is his *gorgeous* and talented wife, but he helped her alot.
Stars are 'asked' (cough) to wear her clothing when promoting movies 
of his they star in..he's known to  asks (cough) magazine editors that stars of his movies wear her designs on covers for inside  interviews..or else the stars wont be available for interviews..
if actresses want to stay on Weinstein's good side..they wear Marchesa.

She puts up with a lot!..Total 'Hollywood' marriage..
as most starlets, especially the ones in his movies are well aware of..

Welcome to Hollywood.


----------



## Swanky

I'd wear Marchesa all.day.long.  Her pieces are amazing!!


----------



## ShoeFanatic

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'd wear Marchesa all.day.long.  Her pieces are amazing!!



*She's very talented, but it helps to have connections,
especially an abrasive, ahole who happens to be
one of the most powerful people in Hollywood, on your side..

She probably would've done well on her own, just not as quickly..

**Correction on my last post..
Georgina Chapman is his wife's name..Marchesa is the line..
*


----------



## kcf68

ShoeFanatic said:


> *
> Especially about Weinstein and Marchesa..
> 
> As soon as I heard she wore Marchesa at her wedding, I wondered
> how many Weinstein movies has she made, will make, or is in the talks to make..
> 
> 
> *



Wait wait,  I'm late to this party!  Did Blake cheat with Ben Affleck?  Jen knew about this?


----------



## whimsic

I'm not convinced about the breast implants, she could have been a late bloomer. I was completely flat until I was 21, when I Went to a B cup. She could just be wearing a really good bra or some sort of support. 

Her nose job is great. Not a drastic change, just  a subtle improvement which went a long way.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'd wear Marchesa all.day.long.  Her pieces are amazing!!



Same... one of my favorites!!!


----------



## MJDaisy

whimsic said:


> I'm not convinced about the breast implants, she could have been a late bloomer. I was completely flat until I was 21, when I Went to a B cup. She could just be wearing a really good bra or some sort of support.
> 
> Her nose job is great. Not a drastic change, just  a subtle improvement which went a long way.



i was an A Cup and at 23 sprouted C cups! lol


----------



## Swanky

I don't care how the Marchesa line fast tracked. . .  the dresses are ethereal and just gorgeous.  No matter who backs them.

I'm not down w/ accusing and assuming Ben or other DH's cheat.  If he's not been caught and my eyeballs haven't seen the pics I don't assume 
I've said it before, I'm just not cynical.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I agree, adore Marchesa!


----------



## amber11

Marchesa has such amazing gowns... and they are all so unique.. i'm so happy for blake and ryan they seem like a down to earth couple plus she has great taste.. i hope we get to see some kind of wedding pictures


----------



## NY_Mami

I love Marchesa.... y'all stop hatin'.... I agree havin' connections help them... but I would wear their dresses even if they were unknown... lol....


----------



## ShoeFanatic

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *I don't care how the Marchesa line fast tracked. . .  the dresses are ethereal and just gorgeous.  No matter who backs them.*



I don't care either..
except I probably would not have known of her designs without her influential husband unethically bullying magazine editors and actresses into wearing her designs, this has been reported for years..
no one wants to get on Weinstein's bad side..if they want a career.
The guy is brutal.

So..More power to her..
had she been unattractive, who knows how far she would have gotten..
talent doesn't always prevail..


And as beautiful as her designs are, she would not be my 'go to' designer if I was in a position to choose..
especially for a wedding dress and I was friendly with Lagerfield and Gucci.


----------



## AEGIS

i like Scarlett's body more than Blakes...Scarlette has great boobs and is curvy lol

anyway--interesting proposition that she's a scheming mattress...

wouldn't surprise me if he cheated on Jen...a man is only as faithful as his options right? 
/shrugs/

didn't know my boo Ryan had proposed to so many women....i would have tried to meet him! :lolots:


----------



## bisousx

AEGIS said:


> i like Scarlett's body more than Blakes...Scarlette has great boobs and is curvy lol
> 
> anyway--*interesting proposition that she's a scheming mattress...*
> 
> wouldn't surprise me if he cheated on Jen...a man is only as faithful as his options right?
> /shrugs/
> :





omg


----------



## New-New

AEGIS said:


> i like Scarlett's body more than Blakes...Scarlette has great boobs and is curvy lol
> 
> anyway--*interesting proposition that she's a scheming mattress...*
> 
> wouldn't surprise me if he cheated on Jen...a man is only as faithful as his options right?
> /shrugs/
> 
> didn't know my boo Ryan had proposed to so many women....i would have tried to meet him! :lolots:



oh the shade of it all...

but i mean it's not like she has talent to fall back on. blake is pretty basic.


----------



## Slavisa

whimsic said:
			
		

> I'm not convinced about the breast implants, she could have been a late bloomer. I was completely flat until I was 21, when I Went to a B cup. She could just be wearing a really good bra or some sort of support.
> 
> Her nose job is great. Not a drastic change, just  a subtle improvement which went a long way.



Oh they are definitely implants. I took her photo to my surgeon before my augmentation and said I wanted to look more natural than her! My surgeon said they are 100% implants (from looking at her photos).


----------



## New-New

Slavisa said:


> Oh they are definitely implants. I took her photo to my surgeon before my augmentation and said I wanted to look more natural than her! My surgeon said they are 100% implants (from looking at her photos).



How they sit is a giveaway. The sit up high and look so neatly rounded in a fake way.


----------



## MarieG

Yeah, I think she's had her nose and boobs done, too. 

It's funny though - I think women care SO much more about who has had what done. Guys are more like: "Yeah, she's hot" and move on from the topic


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her implants are nice. I never really thought they were implants because she's curvier all over nowadays than she used to be so I just thought her boobs grew with the rest of her. Even in her nude pictures I thought they looked natural. I apparently dont have an eye for that sort of thing LOL.

 I did like her old nose better though :/ her new nose is too perfectly symmetrical. I still think she's gorgeous with or without the nose job though.


----------



## Ladybug09

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> The baby boy was not even conceived until a year AFTER the Town came out, lol!
> The middle baby was conceived BEFORE filming of the Town . . . just putting it out there.
> 
> So which baby is a bandage?
> And this known how? . . . . ?


 

Well the first one Violet is he one that resulted in the shotgun...cause he wasn't dating her that long after leaving Jen Lo.


----------



## Ladybug09

pinkfeet said:


> Ben has been cheating for years, Jen will never leave him. If and when he finds someone he's willing to risk the gossip, pr etc I think he will. Until then he cheats.
> 
> ** gossip disclaimer as I don't know them personally. Or any celebs and I make assumptions, gossip and speculate all the time. ***
> 
> Blake maybe thought she could get him to leave Jen but maybe the Weinstein powerhouse told them to cool it. She listened as she's still wearing Marchesa. Lol


 I always thought they were an odd match and that he moved on to her cause she fit the wifey/profile, but I didn't think they would last this long and as many kids....I think he does it to keep company with Matt D (but believe Matt D's rship is a genuine one)...I didn't hear that Ben cheated though....


----------



## MarieG

^ Yeah, I personally don't find Jen very appealing...

I'm loving the gossip but I'm sure glad I'm not a celebrity. Imagine you'd be Jen reading this


----------



## bellajanie84

Lapis said:


> Definition of the bold please?
> Thank you


Dang I need to proof read what I type!!

Band aid baby- baby that is conceived during a rocky period in a marriage, when it is hoped that a baby will (even temporarily) bring the couple back together. Usually the wife plans this baby behind her husband's back and pretends to be surprised.


----------



## pixiesparkle

ShoeFanatic said:


> (below was written before they were married)
> http://gawker.com/238782/harvey-weinstein-defends-girlfriend-marchesa
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2007/02/22/fashion/22Marchesa.html?pagewanted=all
> 
> Weinstein is a top tier producer..HUGE!
> 
> Marchesa is his *gorgeous* and talented wife, but he helped her alot.
> Stars are 'asked' (cough) to wear her clothing when promoting movies
> of his they star in..he's known to  asks (cough) magazine editors that stars of his movies wear her designs on covers for inside  interviews..or else the stars wont be available for interviews..
> if actresses want to stay on Weinstein's good side..they wear Marchesa.
> 
> She puts up with a lot!..Total 'Hollywood' marriage..
> as most starlets, especially the ones in his movies are well aware of..
> 
> Welcome to Hollywood.


I have no idea what happens behind closed doors but I absolutely love Marchesa designs and if I was lucky enough to be able to wear one, I'd jump on it in a second, no need to "ask":giggles: ..but then again, I'm just an ordinary girl whereas celebrities have countless of choices from an endless list of fabulous designers so I can see why they may not always go for Marchesa.


----------



## caramelize126

whimsic said:


> I'm not convinced about the breast implants, she could have been a late bloomer. I was completely flat until I was 21, when I Went to a B cup. She could just be wearing a really good bra or some sort of support.
> 
> Her nose job is great. Not a drastic change, just  a subtle improvement which went a long way.




Its implants. You can see the scar in this picture.

source: http://www.celebrityplasticsurgery24.com/blake-lively-plastic-surgery/


----------



## kittenslingerie

That ^ pic looks photo shopped or something, because implants scars aren't that long or medial under the breast. Especially on implants her size, that would be very uncommonly long.


----------



## Swanky

^completely weird that she'd have a scar.  She didn't need a lift, almost no one her age and w/ smallish implants would ever go in that way.  Perhaps she needed some reconstruction due to size differences or something else.  Or maybe that's tape and it's pulling on her. . . .

*LOL! Crossposted w/ kittens*


----------



## Swanky

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20629091,00.html

*Blake Lively & Ryan Reynolds's Domestic Bliss in Bedford, N.Y.
*





Newlyweds Blake Lively and Ryan Reynolds settled down long before they exchanged vows in a surprise ceremony in Charleston, S.C., on Sunday. 

"They knew they were headed for marriage when they bought the house together," a source tells PEOPLE. "They've been nesting for quite a while now. They moved to the suburbs which has a pretty conservative lifestyle." 

It's true: After just six months of dating, the couple purchased a home valued at more than $2 million in Bedford, N.Y., in April. Lively, 25, and Reynolds, 35, managed to escape the stresses of Hollywood by moving to the affluent town, which is also home to Ralph Lauren, Michael Douglas and Catherine Zeta-Jones. 

"They also picked a very traditional kind of house for people who work in Hollywood. They wanted a house with character, not a trendy, modern house. Their place is very homey. [Lively] is very domestic," the source adds. 

In June, the couple was spotted at Anthropologie in Westport, Conn., stocking up on wares for their abode, buying $1,000 worth of decorative knobs. 

During that month, Lively also stopped into Parc Monceau in Westport, where an eyewitness said: "She has been shopping for her new home. She is interested in vintage, one of a kind pieces. She is looking for something unique, that no one else has that reflects her design style, which is modern traditional with a twist." 

Then on July 4, Lively and Reynolds hosted friends and family for a Fourth of July party at the couple's home. The celebration included a dunk tank, slip and slide and cotton candy machine.

"Ryan got in the dunk tank and she dunked him. They were very playful together," a different source says. "She looked looked like she was having a good time. You could see how relaxed and comfortable they were with each other." 

What else could a comfortable nest need? Perhaps dozens of children! In an interview conducted before she was married, Lively told Allure that she's "always wanted a big family" and would "love 30 [children]" if she "could." 

Seems everything is falling into place.


----------



## New-New

i really don't like blake's weave.


----------



## kittenslingerie

I kind of thought her hair was real. I know mine is longer and thicker and as blonde and its real, so its possible.


----------



## Swanky

I never thought it looked like a weave either. . . but I have a buttload of hair though plus it's super long, so I never assume there's a weave unless it's bad.  Her haircolor annoys me though.


----------



## Pinkhamsterfeet

Her hair looks real to me.


----------



## NY_Mami

kittenslingerie said:


> That ^ pic looks photo shopped or something, because implants scars aren't that long or medial under the breast. Especially on implants her size, that would be very uncommonly long.


 
She probably got the transumbilical breast implant procedure...


----------



## pinkfeet

I think her hair is real too. It's always been pretty abundant even in the traveling pants movies.


----------



## New-New

for me with hollywood, it's weave until i see receipts that prove otherwise


----------



## sharknbark

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20629091,00.html
> In June, the couple was spotted at Anthropologie in Westport, Conn., stocking up on wares for their abode, buying $1,000 worth of decorative knobs.


I can't believe he willing shopped w/her for this -ha!


----------



## Swanky

Why? Lol


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Her hair has pretty much looked the same since she came on the scene, so I think it's real.


----------



## Jayne1

MarieG said:


> Yeah, I think she's had her nose and boobs done, too.
> 
> It's funny though - I think women care SO much more about who has had what done. Guys are more like: "Yeah, she's hot" and move on from the topic


It's Hollywood, so I think everyone does everything they can, including adding extensions to make their beautiful hair even more beautiful.

I also noticed she doesn't have those fleshy little bags under her eyes when she smiles anymore.

I think she's incredibly pretty in a sunny way, as someone above already stated.


----------



## bisousx

Jayne1 said:


> It's Hollywood, so I think everyone does everything they can, including adding extensions to make their beautiful hair even more beautiful.
> 
> I also noticed she doesn't have those fleshy little bags under her eyes when she smiles anymore.
> 
> I think she's incredibly pretty in a sunny way, as someone above already stated.



I have so much fun spotting celebs' surgeries. It's funny because in Asia, people actually get eye flesh bag implants instead of removing them.


----------



## Jayne1

bisousx said:


> I have so much fun spotting celebs' surgeries. *It's funny because in Asia, people actually get eye flesh bag implants* instead of removing them.


I read about that!  It's called "cute skin" and Asian girls use a bit of shadow to accentuate the puffiness under the eyes, if they don't want surgery.  It looks really cute on Asian eyes, I must admit!  Makes the eyes look bigger too.


----------



## Slavisa

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> ^completely weird that she'd have a scar.  She didn't need a lift, almost no one her age and w/ smallish implants would ever go in that way.  Perhaps she needed some reconstruction due to size differences or something else.  Or maybe that's tape and it's pulling on her. . . .
> 
> LOL! Crossposted w/ kittens



Not weird at all actually. Crease incisions are very common and the most used method in Australia, it has nothing to do with a lift. 
Why would you do the nipple or underarm incision if the crease is available? 

My incision was underneath but you would never see it in a photo, it's not as long as hers.


----------



## Slavisa

NY_Mami said:
			
		

> She probably got the transumbilical breast implant procedure...



She wouldn't have that scar if it were a TUBA. The other option is that it's an indent from wearing her bra too tight before the event.

I do know girls that have very visible keloid scars from crease incisions though and you do get to see a fair bit of boob in that photo.


----------



## ByeKitty

Her nose job is the best!


----------



## bernie22

ByeKitty said:


> Her nose job is the best!



Agree. It's very elegant looking, and if I didn't know any better I would have thought that's her real nose. I am not sure she did anything to her eye bags. To me it looks like she's just crinkling her eyes more in the other pictures. But the nose definitely makes a difference for her. Don't blame her for getting it done - I would if I could.


----------



## Swanky

Slavisa said:


> Not weird at all actually. Crease incisions are very common and the most used method in Australia, it has nothing to do with a lift.
> Why would you do the nipple or underarm incision if the crease is available?
> 
> My incision was underneath but you would never see it in a photo, it's not as long as hers.


She's not in Australia . . . in the states, specifically in entertainment less scarring is important and  a crease scar is clearly visible when topless or wearing plunging necklines as she does.  Makes no sense to go in that way _IMO_ when it could be so visible.
If you could be filmed topless or if you *cough*send*nude*photos*cough* where would you rather have a scar - longer one under each breast, invisible one in navel or a small scar in an armpit?

I had mine done, if I hadn't gotten a lift too no way in heck would I ever opt for scars like that.
As I mentioned earlier, I'm hoping it's tape pulling on her right there to hold that dress in place.

I think her boobs look great as does her nose  No faulting her for either of those procedures! I do like her w/ ashy hair in that before pic better than the brassy home bottled color she currently sports.


----------



## Slavisa

I know she's not in Australia, there is no reason to be patronizing. 

All I'm saying is, I have plenty of photos in bikinis & plunging necklines and my scars have never been visible.  Not everyone opts for the same type of incision.


----------



## sharknbark

I really don't care if folks have elective cosmetic surgery b/c all it means is that they weren't lucky enough to win the genetic lottery. But I'd prefer actors say "no comment" if asked about it instead of lying/going off on a tirade about how surgically enhanced other actors are (ahem, some of Megan Fox's interviews come to mind).


----------



## Ladybug09

kittenslingerie said:


> That ^ pic looks photo shopped or something, because implants scars aren't that long or medial under the breast. Especially on implants her size, that would be very uncommonly long.


 I don't think those are scars, she made had did a costume change and the indent from the bra or something...

but, the photos are NOT photoshopped, they look the same in LIVE stilll and you can google several other pics out there.


----------



## Swanky

I'm not being patronizing 
Just pointing out that here it's not people's first choice.
My scars are there too, I'd never elect for them to be there if I were on film or if I didn't also get a lift.



Slavisa said:


> I know she's not in Australia, there is no reason to be patronizing.
> 
> All I'm saying is, I have plenty of photos in bikinis & plunging necklines and my scars have never been visible.  Not everyone opts for the same type of incision.


----------



## sdkitty

I find this fascinating...would love to see photos



Jayne1 said:


> I read about that! It's called "cute skin" and Asian girls use a bit of shadow to accentuate the puffiness under the eyes, if they don't want surgery. It looks really cute on Asian eyes, I must admit! Makes the eyes look bigger too.


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> I find this fascinating...would love to see photos


What's fascinating, is that in the West, those little fleshy pads (not under eye bags, since someone like Kim K and Blake Lively are far too young) think they are undesirable, so they get rid of them.

But in certain Asian counties, they are considered desirable.  Interesting, isn't it?  

Here's an example from some random site I googled and linked to. It's subtle, just as Blake Lively getting rid of hers is subtle!  But I think there's no such thing as too perfect in Hollywood.



> Aegyo Sal = The luggage that makes your eyes look bigger!
> 
> I am going to show you some photos of Korean Celebrities versus our Local ones. Apart from their nationalities, can you tell me what is the difference between the two?
> 
> There is a common misconception that Aegyo Sal and eyebags are one and the same. However, there is a stark difference between the two, Aegyo Sal defines the eyes with little ' puff bags' whereas eye bags look very dark, heavy and saggy, making a person appear tired. Aegyo Sal is actually an emphasis on the youthful fullness that occurs naturally below the lower lashes when young but unfortunately, as a person ages, this fullness will slowly fade away.



http://chocoeuphoria.blogspot.ca/2011/12/aegyo-sal-luggage-that-makes-your-eyes.html


----------



## bisousx

Slavisa said:


> I know she's not in Australia, there is no reason to be patronizing.
> 
> All I'm saying is, I have plenty of photos in bikinis & plunging necklines and my scars have never been visible.  Not everyone opts for the same type of incision.



I'm with Swanky.  You never know how your scar will turn out until you've gotten the procedure, and most celebrities would not risk having a reddish or keloided scar on their nipples or crease. Except maybe Tara Reid..


----------



## kittenslingerie

Jayne1 said:


> What's fascinating, is that in the West, those little fleshy pads (not under eye bags, since someone like Kim K and Blake Lively are far too young) think they are undesirable, so they get rid of them.
> 
> But in certain Asian counties, they are considered desirable.  Interesting, isn't it?
> 
> Here's an example from some random site I googled and linked to. It's subtle, just as Blake Lively getting rid of hers is subtle!  But I think there's no such thing as too perfect in Hollywood.
> 
> 
> 
> http://chocoeuphoria.blogspot.ca/2011/12/aegyo-sal-luggage-that-makes-your-eyes.html



Wow, thats the coolest thing. I want little puffs under my eyes.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Slavisa said:


> Not weird at all actually. Crease incisions are very common and the most used method in Australia, it has nothing to do with a lift.
> Why would you do the nipple or underarm incision if the crease is available?
> 
> My incision was underneath but you would never see it in a photo, it's not as long as hers.



The under crease incision is most common in the US too.


----------



## legaldiva

OT: why did Ryan & Scarlett break up?


----------



## bisousx

bernie22 said:


> Agree. It's very elegant looking, and if I didn't know any better I would have thought that's her real nose. I am not sure she did anything to her eye bags. To me it looks like she's just crinkling her eyes more in the other pictures. But the nose definitely makes a difference for her. Don't blame her for getting it done - I would if I could.



Blake definitely got some kind of eye lift or eyelid surgery, because her eyes were squinty before. Like Lee Ann Rimes' eyes... They're still kind of sleepy but it works for her.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I agree with people who don't think that's a scar...who ever said bra indent that was my guess too, or tape, or who knows. She wears low cut things like that all the time (and takes naked pictures of herself) and she's never had a scar before. 

That's really interesting about the Asian under eye skin! It's always interesting to me the differences in what's considered "beautiful" in different cultures.


----------



## Slavisa

bisousx said:
			
		

> I'm with Swanky.  You never know how your scar will turn out until you've gotten the procedure, and most celebrities would not risk having a reddish or keloided scar on their nipples or crease. Except maybe Tara Reid..



Tara Reid - lets not even go there!!


----------



## Swanky

Ya, she's a hawt mess!


----------



## renza

bisousx said:


> I have so much fun spotting celebs' surgeries. It's funny because in Asia, people actually get eye flesh bag implants instead of removing them.


Where is this popular? My family is from Taiwan and China, and none of my relatives or family friends like this look. They actually complain about having those.


----------



## bisousx

renza said:


> Where is this popular? My family is from Taiwan and China, and none of my relatives or family friends like this look. They actually complain about having those.



I know they do it in Korea, but it was my friends from China who were obsessed with getting it.


----------



## Ladybug09

Jayne1 said:


> What's fascinating, is that in the West, those little fleshy pads (not under eye bags, since someone like Kim K and Blake Lively are far too young) think they are undesirable, so they get rid of them.
> 
> But in certain Asian counties, they are considered desirable.  Interesting, isn't it?
> 
> Here's an example from some random site I googled and linked to. It's subtle, just as Blake Lively getting rid of hers is subtle!  But I think there's no such thing as too perfect in Hollywood.
> 
> They give the eye a bit more definition.
> 
> http://chocoeuphoria.blogspot.ca/2011/12/aegyo-sal-luggage-that-makes-your-eyes.html



They give the eye a bit more definition.


----------



## whimsic

Well they can have mine! Lol


----------



## Eva1991

Jayne1 said:


> It's Hollywood, so I think everyone does everything they can, including adding extensions to make their beautiful hair even more beautiful.
> 
> I also noticed she doesn't have those fleshy little bags under her eyes when she smiles anymore.
> 
> I think she's incredibly pretty in a sunny way, as someone above already stated.



When she was younger (in the 1st pic you posted) she wasn't _that_ beautiful. Now, she's stunning, with a little help from good old plastic surgery! Plus, as she grew up and became famous she learnt more make-up and hair-styling tips to improve her look even more!


----------



## kirsten

First look at Blake and Ryan after their secret wedding!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Cute! I love her ring! And their luggage haha


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I like her ring.


----------



## Avril

OMG both of them have seriously amaze genes ... If they have children, they are gonna be seriously beautiful children! Love them as a couple, they look so sweet!

I too love their luggage - anyone IDit?


----------



## Lilu1019

The nose job wouldn't have done it on its own; those teeth had to be fixed (more than once apparently) too.


----------



## Lilu1019

Avril said:


> I too love their luggage - anyone IDit?



Me too.  My first thought was high end Fossil which = Ralph Lauren but I haven't been able to find.


----------



## emcosmo1639

As much as I find her annoying, I LOVE her ring.  It's a bit too big for my taste, but I love how simple it is--and pairing it with a tiny wedding band...LOVE!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

These pics looked staged as hell.

That is a lovely ring. Best of luck to them. I don't want to hear about engagement #4 in two years Reynolds.


----------



## carvedwords

Her ring is gorgeous!!!!  I love the thin wedding band.  Perfection.


----------



## terebina786

BagOuttaHell said:


> These pics looked staged as hell.
> 
> That is a lovely ring. Best of luck to them. I don't want to hear about engagement #4 in two years Reynolds.



Yep.. definitely not grainy pap pics.

Not a fan of her ring for myself but it suits her.  They look good together!


----------



## Ladybug09

Avril said:


> OMG both of them have seriously* amaze genes *... If they have children, they are gonna be seriously beautiful children! Love them as a couple, they look so sweet!
> 
> I too love their luggage - anyone IDit?


I don't know about him, but she has had work done...the TRUE genes come out in the kids...


----------



## New-New

terebina786 said:


> Yep.. definitely not grainy pap pics.
> 
> Not a fan of her ring for myself but it suits her.  They look good together!



i much prefer emerald or cushion cut for rings. and those pics look staged to me as well.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

They're both so ubiquitous, I feel like this is just another set of filming pics I'm seeing them in 

Best wishes to them, and I love the ring.


----------



## CLove84

The ring is nice but everything looks so staged..just join Twitter, take a pic of ur ring, post it and be done lol


----------



## meluvs2shop

_i like their luggage too! i especially like her bag. i can't use duffle bags b/c i pack them to the nines then i can't carry it b/c it's too heavy. lol_


----------



## Swanky

Love the ring, lol at the staged pics. . .  so dumb.


----------



## Jayne1

Ladybug09 said:


> I don't know about him, but she has had work done...the TRUE genes come out in the kids...


So true.    I think he did his nose, it was a bit wider.  He's Canadian and I remember his work here, from years ago.

I had no idea the pictures were staged!


----------



## caramelize126

Lol at the staged pics. Theres no way paps would be able to get that close and clear of a shot of her ring unless it was staged. 
Not really a fan of the ring though. Huge diamond and tiny wedding ring makes it just kinda look like a headlight to me lol. Nothing to balance it out. 
They look really good together though! I always thought she was really pretty. 

Any ID on the luggage??


----------



## Pinkhamsterfeet

Ladybug09 said:


> I don't know about him, but she has had work done...the TRUE genes come out in the kids...


 
The looooong legs, slender figure, gorgeous hair and glowing skin are all her, though.

I like her ring but not so much the staged pictures. Ryan always seemed like a private, normal-ish guy so I'm a little disappointed in him.


----------



## Nathalya

nice ring!

she has a weird mouth


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love the one where her hand just happens to be placed so perfectly on the balcony ledge.

hahahaha


----------



## purplepinky

It's weird that these pics are right after their wedding day and she doesn't even have a manicure going on. Her nails are all different lengths and not polished. I don't care, just an interesting observation.


----------



## mundodabolsa

purplepinky said:


> It's weird that these pics are right after their wedding day and she doesn't even have a manicure going on. Her nails are all different lengths and not polished. I don't care, just an interesting observation.



it's exactly what I first noticed too!


----------



## New-New

CLove84 said:


> The ring is nice but everything looks so staged..just join Twitter, take a pic of ur ring, post it and be done lol



it really is this simple.


----------



## Jayne1

purplepinky said:


> It's weird that these pics are right after their wedding day and she doesn't even have a manicure going on. Her nails are all different lengths and not polished. I don't care, just an interesting observation.


That's so funny, because I was thinking that she has lovely, long slim fingers and real nails.  Natural, real nails that appeared manicured and maintained... no sloppy cuticles or anything.  I thought it was refreshing to see an unpretentious hand.


----------



## sdkitty

I thought it was interesting that she had natural nails with no polish.....didn't even look like she was wearing clear.  Of course she has lovely young hands.



Jayne1 said:


> That's so funny, because I was thinking that she has lovely, long slim fingers and real nails. Natural, real nails that appeared manicured and maintained... no sloppy cuticles or anything. I thought it was refreshing to see an unpretentious hand.


----------



## minababe

really they married?? wow that's crazy!


----------



## justkell

FIRST SHOT OF THE RING!










Hot married couple!

Mr. and Mrs. Reynolds were caught kissing in public just one day after tying the knot in an ultra private ceremony on Sept. 9.



Blake Lively, 25, grabbed husband Ryan Reynolds, 35, and gave him a big kiss on the lips on Sept. 10 in Charleston, South Carolina. During their steamy little makeout session, the Gossip Girl actress flashed her huge engagement ring and wedding band to photographers.

The newlyweds looked every bit in love the day after their wedding at Boone Hill Plantation in Mount Pleasant, South Carolina -- where the ultra-romantic flick The Notebook was filmed. Lively and Reynolds, who both dressed casually the morning after their romantic ceremony, were seen carrying large overnight bags.


The Green Lantern costars met while filming the action flick in 2011. They said "I do" in front of about 60 family and friends including Lively's Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants costars America Ferrera, Amber Tamblyn and Alexis Bledel.

No definitive word yet on whether the newlyweds went on a honeymoon, but on Monday Sept. 17, Lively was back at work -- returning to the Gossip Girl set in NYC.



In a pre-wedding interview for the October issue of Allure magazine, Lively said, "I've never been happier in my life." She also revealed, "I've always wanted a big family . . . Oh, I'd love 30 [children] if I could."

Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...nolds-day-after-wedding-2012179#ixzz26kZxl9dQ


----------



## justkell

Close up







Via: http://www.toofab.com/2012/09/17/blake-lively-wedding-ring-photo/


----------



## pixiesparkle

justkell said:


> Close up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Via: http://www.toofab.com/2012/09/17/blake-lively-wedding-ring-photo/



woa..look at the size of that rock..quite a pretty ring I must say


----------



## bisousx

I love her ring and the thin bands. So simple and different at the same time.


----------



## Cherrasaki

I like the ring too, it's unique.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Nice ring. Good for them.


----------



## Slavisa

I really like her ring, sure wouldn't be saying No to that baby!


----------



## Chanel522

Beautiful ring...very delicate and pretty


----------



## qudz104

beautiful ring! not my style at all but it suits her well! and they look so good together.


----------



## wordpast

gorgeous gorgeous ring.


----------



## maggie7

Jayne1 said:


> That's so funny, because I was thinking that she has lovely, long slim fingers and real nails.  Natural, real nails that appeared manicured and maintained... no sloppy cuticles or anything.  I thought it was refreshing to see an unpretentious hand.



Jayne, I'm so with you on this, I love to see nice, natural nails...absolutely everybody seems to have perfect, "done" nails these days and I hate the over-long white tips...


----------



## gracelouisad

> They stunned fans earlier this month when it was revealed they had tied the knot in a secret ceremony.
> 
> And while pictures of Blake Lively and Ryan Reynolds' wedding have yet to emerge, Gossip Girl star Blake has been showing off her huge diamond engagement ring and her stunning wedding band following the nuptials.
> Blake debuted her new accessories as was spotted giving her new husband a passionate kiss the day after the pair's wedding in South Carolina earlier this month.
> 
> Blonde Blake had that newlywed glow as she pulled in her hunky spouse for a romantic clinch before the pair headed home from the Boone Hall Plantation and Gardens, where the pair tied the knot.
> 
> But all eyes were undoubtedly on Blake's blinding engagement ring.
> It has been reported that Ryan spent a staggering $2million on getting the perfect ring for his Green Lantern co-star bride ahead of the ceremony.
> Forevermark Diamonds jeweller Adelaide Polk-Bauman told Celebuzz.com of the ring: 'The ring is an oval cut diamond, roughly 12 carat total weight depending on the way it was cut.
> 
> 'Depending on clarity and color, I would say at the minimum this retails for $1.2million, but closer to $2million. It looks particularly brilliant.'
> And a spokeperson for jeweller Lorraine Schwartz, who worked with Ryan to design the ring, said he pulled out all the stops to ensure that the jewel was the perfect choice for Blake's dainty fingers.
> 
> The spokesperson said: 'Ryan chose Lorraine Schwartz to help him find a flawless, light pink oval diamond.
> 'They worked together to design a custom setting in rose gold and pave diamonds with a nod to deco.'
> 
> In addition to the giant sparkler, Blake was also seen proudly wearing her co-ordinating rose-gold and diamond wedding band, also designed by Schwartz.
> Blake and Ryan have been keeping a low profile since their intimate wedding ceremony, but couldn't have looked any happier as they were photographed the day after their nuptails.
> 
> While Blake opted for laidback style in a pair of floral silk shorts and white T-shirt, Ryan looked casual in his denim shirt and jeans.
> 
> The pair both clutched giant holdalls as they began heading home, but Blake couldn't resist pulling in her new spouse for a cuddle before they started their journey.
> Earlier in the day, Blake and Ryan were seen indulging in another passionate display on a balcony at their wedding destination, while also sharing laughter over some photographs Ryan had on his phone.
> 
> The pair tied the knot on September 9 in South Carolina in front of 60 of their closest friends and family.
> 
> And wedding planner Tara Guerard revealed they were closely involved in every aspect of the planning.
> She told People magazine: 'Ryan and Blake wanted the event to look and feel like home. We created the charm, elegance and magic of times past. It was a truly elegant celebration.'
> While fans have yet to be treated to any photographs of Blake on her big day, it was reported that she chose a stunning Marchesa gown for the occasion.
> 
> A source revealed the pair had a retro-carnival themed cocktail hour and served popcorn in paper bags with their initials, adding: 'They're a fun couple who wanted to inject that into their wedding.'
> Friends of the pair - who have been dating for a year - revealed they have 'an ease' with each other which is heartening to all.
> 
> A source said: 'They have such an ease when it comes to their relationship. He looks after her, dotes on her and protects her and she honestly just complements him perfectly. They knew early on that this was it.'
> Meanwhile, since the ceremony, Blake and Ryan have been seen returning to normal life.
> Blake was spotted on the set of the sixth and final season of Gossip Girl in New York on Monday, while Ryan also emerged for a trip to his local gym in the Big Apple.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-Reynolds-passionate-kiss.html#ixzz26p02n9j3



source: Daily Mail


----------



## Sassys

justkell said:


> Close up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Via: http://www.toofab.com/2012/09/17/blake-lively-wedding-ring-photo/



looks fake


----------



## jhs216

I think hers is the best celebrity ring I've ever seen.


----------



## Belle49

staged or not they are gorgeous and so is that ring.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I love her ring as well!


----------



## kirsten

*It has been reported that Ryan spent a staggering $2million on getting the perfect ring *for his Green Lantern co-star bride ahead of the ceremony.

Forevermark Diamonds jeweller Adelaide Polk-Bauman told Celebuzz.com of the ring: 'The ring is an oval cut diamond, roughly 12 carat total weight depending on the way it was cut. 'Depending on clarity and color, I would say at the minimum this retails for $1.2million, but closer to $2million. It looks particularly brilliant.'

And a spokeperson for jeweller Lorraine Schwartz, who worked with Ryan to design the ring, said he pulled out all the stops to ensure that the jewel was the perfect choice for Blake's dainty fingers.

The spokesperson said: 'Ryan chose Lorraine Schwartz to help him find a flawless, light pink oval diamond. 'They worked together to design a custom setting in rose gold and pave diamonds with a nod to deco.'

-Daily Mail


----------



## Jade_th

purplepinky said:
			
		

> It's weird that these pics are right after their wedding day and she doesn't even have a manicure going on. Her nails are all different lengths and not polished. I don't care, just an interesting observation.



Wow, you're so right! Quite an interesting observation but quite a strange one too considering she'll have just got married! Still beautiful as always though


----------



## nostalgiaxox

Blake Lively's beauty is undenialable.. However, I do feel she looks older than 20.


----------



## thatscute

nostalgiaxox said:
			
		

> Blake Lively's beauty is undenialable.. However, I do feel she looks older than 20.



Well she is 25. Unless you meant her 20's.  I think she looks about her age


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I figured that Lorraine might've designed her ring, I really like it.


----------



## rogersa

justkell said:
			
		

> Close up
> 
> Via: http://www.toofab.com/2012/09/17/blake-lively-wedding-ring-photo/



Wow, beautiful! Almost exactly what I'd want!!


----------



## originallyxelle

Holy crap. They are disgustingly cute together.


----------



## MarieG

originallyxelle said:


> Holy crap. They are disgustingly cute together.



lol I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Ladybug09

nice little next egg for her when they break up.

I wonder what do with their rings after these shorter than life marriages?




kirsten said:


> *It has been reported that Ryan spent a staggering $2million on getting the perfect ring *for his Green Lantern co-star bride ahead of the ceremony.
> 
> Forevermark Diamonds jeweller Adelaide Polk-Bauman told Celebuzz.com of the ring: 'The ring is an oval cut diamond, roughly 12 carat total weight depending on the way it was cut. 'Depending on clarity and color, I would say at the minimum this retails for $1.2million, but closer to $2million. It looks particularly brilliant.'
> 
> And a spokeperson for jeweller Lorraine Schwartz, who worked with Ryan to design the ring, said he pulled out all the stops to ensure that the jewel was the perfect choice for Blake's dainty fingers.
> 
> The spokesperson said: 'Ryan chose Lorraine Schwartz to help him find a flawless, light pink oval diamond. 'They worked together to design a custom setting in rose gold and pave diamonds with a nod to deco.'
> 
> -Daily Mail


----------



## Lapis

Avril said:


> OMG both of them have seriously amaze genes ... If they have children, they are gonna be seriously beautiful children! Love them as a couple, they look so sweet!
> 
> I too love their luggage - anyone IDit?



Brunello Cucinelli or Hermes. 
http://boutique.brunellocucinelli.c...m/cod10/45179848HN/gender/U/season/main/c/959


----------



## New-New

Ladybug09 said:


> *nice little next egg for her when they break up.
> *
> I wonder what do with their rings after these shorter than life marriages?



especially since i don't see the whole acting thing working out for her.


----------



## knics33

Sassys said:


> looks fake


 
I agree!


----------



## Jahpson

serial husband Ryan has great taste


----------



## caramelize126

Lapis said:


> Brunello Cucinelli or Hermes.
> http://boutique.brunellocucinelli.c...m/cod10/45179848HN/gender/U/season/main/c/959



thanks!!


----------



## cologne

I am reading that she might be pregnant... would explain this rushed wedding  I guess we will find out soon enough..


----------



## afropunkchic

cologne said:


> I am reading that she might be pregnant... would explain this rushed wedding  I guess we will find out soon enough..




Which would make her plan complete...jk, but this girl is gossip genius, I gotta give her that.


----------



## Swanky

http://www.justjared.com/2012/09/20/blake-lively-not-pregnant-says-her-rep/?ref=topposts















Blake Lively leaves her wedding ring at home as she films a kissing scene with Barry Watson for Gossip Girl on Thursday (September 20) in Long Island City, New York.

The 25-year-old actress has been battling pregnancy rumors since her marriage to Ryan Reynolds, but her rep has denied all reports.

&#8220;Blake is usually really careful about what she eats, but since her wedding, she seems to be eating a lot more. Everyone on set is on bump-watch,&#8221; a source told Page Six. Later, Blake&#8216;s rep contacted the paper and shot down rumors that she is pregnant.


----------



## Lilu1019

Lapis said:


> Brunello Cucinelli or Hermes.
> http://boutique.brunellocucinelli.c...m/cod10/45179848HN/gender/U/season/main/c/959



Couldn't find either bag at either brand.


----------



## Swanky

If you post in our Can You I.D? forum more people will see your inquiry


----------



## Swanky

people.com

*Blake Lively & Ryan Reynolds Wedding Day Had Pastries Galore
*









Better late than never is the case for anyone eagerly waiting for a glimpse of Blake Lively and Ryan Reynolds on their super secret wedding day. 

And we mean glimpse literally &#8211; the sole photo of the pair posted on Martha Stewart Weddings Thursday is a beautiful shot of them holding hands. Lively, 25, wore a couture Marchesa ball gown, and her hubby, 36, donned a Burberry suit with custom leather suspenders. 

"They wanted to celebrate in privacy &#8211; and in style. And while they remain protective of images of them on their most heartfelt occasion, they graciously let us share pictures of the elements we created together," reads the first slide of the pastry-heavy gallery touting the winter 2013 issue of MSW. 

Stewart, who is Lively's self-described "idol," played a part in planning the wedding. 

"From the heartfelt ceremony to the fun-filled carnival hour and elegant reception, it was a truly enchanting celebration," Stewart's magazine said when the couple tied the knot in a family-friendly ceremony just outside of Charleston, S.C., in September. 

Following their surprise nuptials, the lovebirds made their way to Little Washington, Va., for a mini-honeymoon. 

You can check out the bride's bouquet and luxe dessert table here, or pick up the winter issue of Martha Stewart Weddings, with more photos and a full story, on newsstands Dec. 24.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I want to see her dress!!!! The whole thing!!! The decor looks beautiful though!*~*


----------



## MCF

I want to see the dress! Even if they photoshopped her head off so it would be more "private" than revealing her entire self.


----------



## Jayne1

What a tease -- she promised pictures in late December and then only showed  us the cupcakes and intertwined fingers.

Her handlers are dong a fabulous job.  I mean it, it's so above the selling the wedding pictures and baby pictures for a million, like those other money hungry/desperate for attention celebs.  Or that's what they seem to be saying.


----------



## Swanky

more photos are in Martha's mag it says.


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> more photos are in Martha's mag it says.


No, apparently this is all we will see.  The "elements."  



> Writes Stewart's team: "We quickly discovered that Ryan and Blake are not like the many altar-bound celebrities who sell their big-day photos to the highest bidder. This public, yet very private, couple's sole wish was to have an intimate affair (there were only 35 guests total). *And while they remain protective of images of them on their most heartfelt occasion, they graciously let us share pictures of the elements we created together*."



http://thebridesguide.marthastewart...wart-weddings-blake-lively-ryan-reynolds.html


----------



## Swanky

Hmmm 





> You can check out the bride's bouquet and luxe dessert table here, or pick up the winter issue of Martha Stewart Weddings, with* more photos* and a full story, on newsstands Dec. 24.


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Hmmm


Okay -- we'll see!  I'd love to see her dress.  But my feeling is, she's keeping it private.  Hope not, though!


----------



## Swanky

I'm not a fan of hers, but these few pics have me intrigued!


----------



## rogersa

I've been waiting since September for these photos. I really hope there's more!!


----------



## Swanky

I did see a couple more, let me find them . . .


----------



## Swanky

I don't think we'll see anything more really.  I remember seeing an outside photo of the venue, can't find it now.

About her gown:
From MSW

Blake's cloudlike silk tulle gown featured a fitted bodice, illusion crystal beading on the shoulders, and rose-gold embroidery. Jeweler Lorraine Schwartz forged Ryan and Blake's wedding bands.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I went to the store today & I came across the mag...no pics of her dress at all. The pics (other than the ones posted here) were only of the decor.  *~*


----------



## Sasha2012

In NYC wearing a tunic from the new Derek Lam for DesigNation clothing line.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I haven't seen her in awhile!


----------



## MarieG

She looks fantastic! Her legs are tdf!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's just so gorgeous.


----------



## summer2815

I wonder why she has been laying low for so long.  I heard rumors it was his doing, but who knows!  Can't trust all those blind items.

Curious to see what her next project will be.


----------



## love_addict919

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She's just so gorgeous.



She really is. Love her!


----------



## Belle49

Ugh she's stupid gorgeous lol


----------



## Sasha2012

'The Croods' premiere at AMC Loews Lincoln Square 13 theater in NYC (March 10)


----------



## labelwhore04

That's an incredibly stupid looking dress. What is that plastic looking panel? No Blake, try again.


----------



## twin-fun

Not digging that dress. Too much "Anne Hathaway at the Oscar's" boobs.


----------



## AEGIS

idgi


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love that dress!


----------



## Avril

She's just RIDICULOUSLY gorgeous!


----------



## kirsten

That dress might be the ugliest dress I've ever seen!


----------



## xlana

I frequent Reddit and one of the threads there was "Who was the nicest celebrity you've met?" and one member posted that she & her friend met Blake at a gala at the NY MoMA. They approached her and they said she was a total sweetheart, complimented them on their dresses, smiled from ear to ear, and said that it's always nice to meet fans. It's nice to know that she's a gorgeous person inside & out.

On the other hand, they said Emma Stone was right next to Blake and they said "hi" to both of them but Emma just said "hi" back and turned to talk to her friend while Blake as stated above took the time and actually chatted with them.


----------



## Jayne1

I always think of the word, "sunny" when I see her.


----------



## jennyx0

She makes everything look good. So jealous of her long legs!


----------



## Eva1991

Sasha2012 said:


> 'The Croods' premiere at AMC Loews Lincoln Square 13 theater in NYC (March 10)



Don't like the dress but her face looks so fresh and her legs are amazing!


----------



## skislope15

xlana said:


> I frequent Reddit and one of the threads there was "Who was the nicest celebrity you've met?" and one member posted that she & her friend met Blake at a gala at the NY MoMA. They approached her and they said she was a total sweetheart, complimented them on their dresses, smiled from ear to ear, and said that it's always nice to meet fans. It's nice to know that she's a gorgeous person inside & out.
> 
> On the other hand, they said Emma Stone was right next to Blake and they said "hi" to both of them but Emma just said "hi" back and turned to talk to her friend while Blake as stated above took the time and actually chatted with them.



She was just in sudbury canada with ryan wle filiming and many people there said the samething, they went shopping to the movies with each other and they were very cordial with people


----------



## Sasha2012

2013 Met Gala


----------



## ByeKitty

Looove!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Gorgeous as per usual.


----------



## BabyDollChic

Stunning! I think she's gotta be one of the best dressed, out of all the looks I've seen so far.


----------



## labelwhore04

Love it! She looks beautiful


----------



## love_addict919

Gorgeous! Her face is stunning


----------



## Jayne1

Always so pretty!


----------



## MarieG

She looks amazing! Love the whole look!


----------



## Avril

And THAT is how you dress punk for the Met gala. She looks incredible! Kim K take note on how it's actually done.


----------



## Sasha2012

Avril said:


> And THAT is how you dress punk for the Met gala. She looks incredible! Kim K take note on how it's actually done.



Not just Kim but 90% of the attendees.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Blake Lively: Photo Shoot Fabulous in New York City!*

Blake Lively rocks several different outfits while on the set of a photo shoot on Tuesday (May 7) in New York City.


She has a great figure


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's fabulous.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her MET look was meh, IMO. 

Love the outfit with the brown sweater in the newest pics. She looks fab.


----------



## AEGIS

it's very meh to me...not enough of a pop


----------



## lovemysavior

She looked good at the Gala, but I feel like we have already seen her with this style dress and that slick hair too many times.  She is still gorgeous though.  I think she should have done something fitted all the way down and maybe some crazy big hair.


----------



## Sasha2012

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She's fabulous.



She really is, more from the shoot.


----------



## MarieG

LOVE her looks in the shoot! I wonder who she was modelling for!


----------



## theoc

So flawless.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

lovemysavior said:


> She looked good at the Gala, but I feel like we have already seen her with this style dress and that slick hair too many times.  She is still gorgeous though.  I think she should have done something fitted all the way down and maybe some crazy big hair.



I agree. She always looks gorgeous, but this look wasn't anything new or exciting. She could have done more.


----------



## aikoNakamura

She's gorgeous! Love the looks and those knee high boots.


----------



## Sasha2012

In West Village (May 7)


----------



## bisousx

OMG i love her


----------



## PurseNut911

Wow, she is so gorgeous! Love all her photo shoot looks.


----------



## Sasha2012

Leo DiCaprio should have stuck with her. Now that I think about he's dated a lot of similar looking women. Gisele, Bar Refaeli, Blake and Erin Heatherton and I'm probably missing some.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Blake looks amazing


----------



## wordpast

She really does look great


----------



## lissey

She has a way of making everything look good. Some of the things they style her in are horrendous but she's still looks amazing every time.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tegel airport in Berlin (May 25)


----------



## bisousx

Sasha2012 said:


> Leo DiCaprio should have stuck with her. Now that I think about he's dated a lot of similar looking women. Gisele, Bar Refaeli, Blake and Erin Heatherton and I'm probably missing some.



I don't think he's the type to stick with any woman for long... he's a lifetime bachelor.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I like her flats.


----------



## bagholicgirl

bisousx said:


> I don't think he's the type to stick with any woman for long... he's a lifetime bachelor.


 
I agree


----------



## serene

There's something I just don't like about her  I hate the way she talks in Gossip Girl - so annoying, but that can't be it


----------



## BagOuttaHell

If he is a lifetime bachelor why has he been engaged once and married 2x?


----------



## AEGIS

BagOuttaHell said:


> If he is a lifetime bachelor why has he been engaged once and married 2x?





Leonardo is a lifelong bachelor not Blake's husband


----------



## BagOuttaHell

AEGIS said:


> Leonardo is a lifelong bachelor not Blake's husband



oooh ok.

Yeah. He is a modelizer.


----------



## PollyGal

Sasha2012 said:


> In West Village (May 7)



Fab style!


----------



## Ladybug09

BagOuttaHell said:


> oooh ok.
> 
> Yeah. He is a modelizer.



so is Adam Levine.



serene said:


> There's something I just don't like about her  I hate the way she talks in Gossip Girl - so annoying, but that can't be it


Yep, she irks me too. She's a basic looking girl with and w/o her PS....and to 'hide' from the media ....she 'worked' (b-rate movies and dating celebrity men) so hard to get famous, she need enjoy it while it last.

Unfortunately, it's the ones withouOUT the talent who stick around the longest.


----------



## Stephanie***

She's in Berlin? Wonder why...


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

serene said:


> There's something I just don't like about her  I hate the way she talks in Gossip Girl - so annoying, but that can't be it



Mumble van der Woodsen it is.


----------



## MJDaisy

bisousx said:


> I don't think he's the type to stick with any woman for long... he's a lifetime bachelor.



he's the new clooney.


----------



## whimsic

serene said:


> There's something I just don't like about her  I hate the way she talks in Gossip Girl - so annoying, but that can't be it



To me it's that I couldn't buy her nice sweet girl act in GG. It was too fake.


----------



## deltalady

Her body is insane!  She makes everything look good. I wish I had her long legs


----------



## Sasha2012

Source: JJ

Blake Lively and Ryan Reynolds keep it stylish while exiting their hotel on Saturday (June 1) in London, England.

The day before, the 25-year-old actress was spotted shopping with the 36-year-old actors brother Terry at Rose Uniacke.

It was recently announced that Blake has been nominated for Choice TV Actress: Drama for her work in Gossip Girl at the 2013 Teen Choice Awards, going up against Hayden Panettiere, Troian Bellisario, Vanessa Marano, and Emily VanCamp.

Check out the video below of Blake cooking on Vogues new cooking series Elettras Goodness.


----------



## Sasha2012

Chime For Change: The Sound Of Change Live Concert held at Twickenham Stadium in London. (June 1)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's always looks amazing.


----------



## minababe

her hair looks really bad.


----------



## MarieG

Love her style and vibe!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Ryan looks horrible in that matchy matchy cobalt blue getup LOL. I've neevr seen him dressed like that.


----------



## Jayne1

She's who I thought Jen Aniston was, but isn't, now that I see Blake is...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her jewels are always fab.


----------



## MarieG

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Her jewels are always fab.



Totally!


----------



## Sasha2012

London (June 24)


----------



## bellapurse

I bumped into them in Portobello market early June.  They look better in person


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Blake Lively is flashy chic while grabbing dinner with her husband Ryan Reynolds at Celler De Can Roca restaurant on Tuesday (June 25) in Girona, Spain.


----------



## MJDaisy

bellapurse said:


> I bumped into them in Portobello market early June.  They look better in person



how is that even possible?! theyre gorgeous.


----------



## bellapurse

I know!  We went very early to the market and when it got crowed we left.  My husband decided to take a side street and it was only us (I'm 40, my 9 year old and my hubby).  Nobody else on that street!  They probably felt safe to get out.  They got out of the car very fast and I was speechless.  I didn't even remembered her name.  I thought she looked like "gossip girl".  Then looked at the guy next to her and said "green lantern".  I didn't have time for a pic ;-( They walked really fast.  Maybe they were chased?  My husband said she was so fast that her scarf hit him.  They are gorgeous!


----------



## knics33

I wish she would do something different with her hair. It's too long and stringy looking. It seems to be her signature look though.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Ryan Reynolds upcoming new movie looks a hot mess.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

talldrnkofwater said:


> Ryan Reynolds upcoming new movie looks a hot mess.



Which one?  He has a couple coming out.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Which one?  He has a couple coming out.



RIPD w/ Jeff Bridges


----------



## Goldfox

Total girl crush on Blake, even though she sometimes play it a little too trendy and wear weird unflattering pieces. Her hair always look good though. I love how she keeps it natural and a little unpolished, like she's REAL. A living beauty and not just a walking cardboard.


----------



## purplepinky

I don't think there's a damn thing about her hair that looks stringy. They are babes.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

The premiere of Turbo held at AMC Loews Lincoln Square on Tuesday (July 9) in New York City.


----------



## Swanky

*Domestic bliss! Stylish Blake Lively relaxes in the garden while her handy  husband Ryan Reynolds gets stuck into chores at marital home  *

 It has almost been a year since they tied the  knot in South Carolina in a lavish  ceremony. 
And married life is certainly suiting Blake  Lively and husband Ryan Reynolds, judging  by new photographs of the couple at their home in Bedford New York.  

Blake, 25, wore pale blue jeans and a cream  cotton sweater teamed with navy blue shoes as she strolled around the garden  accompanied by a brown dog on Wednesday. 








Home sweet home: Blake Lively plays with a dog on the  lawn near her home in Bedford, New York on Wednesday

While Blake enjoyed a sun soaked stroll, Ryan  kept himself busy, sporting gloves to lift several items off a truck including  what looked like a large garden umbrella  and a hammock. 

Ready for some heavy lifting duties, Ryan  wore beige trousers, a green T-shirt and brown boots. 

But he also made time for some relaxation,  later taking to a motorbike to zoom around the lawn.

Ryan and Blake were also spotted chatting to  an employee from Martha Stewart Living Magazine, sparking speculation that the  couple's home will soon be featured in its pages. 







 Heavy lifting: Ryan Reynolds was spotted removing goods  from a truck, wearing brown leather gloves for the task  







 Boys and their toys: Ryan takes a motorbike ride through  the grounds 








Marital bliss: The famous couple started dating in the  autumn of 2011 after Ryan divorced Scarlett Johansson


Blake is a self confessed Stewart fan,  once  calling her 'my idol.' with photographs from her nuptials appearing in Martha  Stewart Weddings magazine last year. 
A small, rural town, Bedford is a far cry  from the hustle and bustle of New York City and Blake has described herself as a  'foodie and a cook'. 

And it seems Blake is enjoying  marital bliss  with Ryan Reynolds, 36, so much that she has recently put  her career on the  back burner
Since Gossip Girl finished its run  in 2012,  after five seasons, the actress has admitted to taking it easy  and  concentrating on other interests.

She recently told Lucky magazine: 'Work is  important but my greatest passion is my personal life.'
However, a representative for the star was  recently forced to deny that Blake and Ryan are expecting their first child.  

'The story is 100 percent false,' the  spokesman said in a statement. 'Blake is not pregnant.'
The reports surfaced after Ryan recently hinted that the couple were planning a big  family. 
'We'd love to have a big family. We both come  from big families,' he told Details magazine. 

The couple had a whirlwind romance,  marrying  just one year after first dating and following Ryan's split  with wife Scarlett  Johansson in 2010. 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2400341/Blake-Lively-relaxes-garden-husband-Ryan-Reynolds-gets-stuck-chores.html#ixzz2ckWPzpxg


----------



## AEGIS

i started liking her 100% more once she married Ryan Reynolds
they do seem super normal


----------



## Shoegal30

I always appreciate couples who stay out of the limelight more than the other couples.  Don't make your romance/relationship a public spectacle.


----------



## Stephanie***

What a Girl crush she is to me!! She is more than just gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## Belle49

Wow it's been a year already? Good for them! She is so stunning ugh


----------



## LADC_chick

Shoegal30 said:


> I always appreciate couples who stay out of the limelight more than the other couples.  Don't make your romance/relationship a public spectacle.



Something tells me that it's more Ryan's doing than anything. Blake was always pretty much in the spotlight when she was dating the guy from Gossip girl and always on someone's red carpet when given the opportunity. She's not too much like that these days.


----------



## Jayne1

Stephanie*** said:


> What a Girl crush she is to me!! She is more than just gorgeous!!!!!!!!


I kind of feel the same way.  lol

The word 'sunny' always pops into my mind when I see her.  I said this before, but she's what I thought Jen Aniston was, but isn't.  BL is.


----------



## Swanky

I think she ok. . .  can't find what the fuss is about her 
She has a cute slender figure.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm obsessed with her. She's gorgeous, and she has that "it" factor IMO. Infectious smile, lights up a room, can be elegant or seductive when she wants to be, but is a goofy laughing sweetheart at other times. Plus she looks great in anything. Sometimes her outfits miss the mark, but I like that she takes risks and has fun with fashion. And probably 9 times out of 10 I think her outfit is stunning. Have I mentioned I'm obsessed? LOL


----------



## AEGIS

LADC_chick said:


> Something tells me that it's more Ryan's doing than anything. Blake was always pretty much in the spotlight when she was dating the guy from Gossip girl and always on someone's red carpet when given the opportunity. She's not too much like that these days.



i like that
a LOT


----------



## Shoegal30

LADC_chick said:


> Something tells me that it's more Ryan's doing than anything. Blake was always pretty much in the spotlight when she was dating the guy from Gossip girl and always on someone's red carpet when given the opportunity. She's not too much like that these days.


Really?  I don't recall her ever being in the limelight that much.  Either way, good for them!


----------



## Sasha2012

She loves spending time in her garden at the marital home she shares with husband Ryan Reynolds in Bedford, New York.

So it's no surprising that Blake Lively has found the next best thing as she temporarily stays on the West Coast in her native Los Angeles.

The 26-year-old discovered the perfect spot to let her prized pooches run free on Monday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ly-leaves-marital-hideaway.html#ixzz2dQBxgfLp


----------



## purplepinky

That's an odd outfit to wear to a dog park?


----------



## bisousx

Her hair......


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

The Gucci Fashion Show as part of Milan Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2014 on Wednesday (September 18) in Milan, Italy.


----------



## Belle49

Ugh stunning


----------



## kittenslingerie

Her face is looking really bad in those latest shots. However the BODY is looking awesome! Love the dress and hair too.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I LOVE her red carpet/event style. She always looks great.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's fabulous.


----------



## summer2815

Has she been working on any projects lately?


----------



## lovemysavior

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> The Gucci Fashion Show as part of Milan Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2014 on Wednesday (September 18) in Milan, Italy.


 
Real life Barbie


----------



## knasarae

Love that dress and clutch.


----------



## MarieG

She's gorgeous! Love her style at events!


----------



## Avril

She is just a goddess. Love her!


----------



## needloub

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> The Gucci Fashion Show as part of Milan Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2014 on Wednesday (September 18) in Milan, Italy.



Gorgeous look!


----------



## vimrod

She does look amazing but her face looks not her normal face in that first pic. The shoes! Love, want, must have etc


----------



## Chanel522

I've never found her facially attractive, but she has an amazing body and hair.

I'm thinking Blake might be one of those people like Gisele who grows into their face and looks better as they age.  I've never ever thought Gisele was attractive, but the older she gets the better she looks in my opinion.  Maybe it's just that she's truly happy now w Tom and the kids, Idk.  

Both Blake and Gisele have older looking faces though that I think take time to mature into or something.


----------



## cojordan

kittenslingerie said:


> Her face is looking really bad in those latest shots. However the BODY is looking awesome! Love the dress and hair too.



I thought so too. Her hair and body are always perfection and normally, to me, her face looks better.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

The Beauty in Wonderland presentation held during Milan Fashion Week Spring/Summer 2014 on Thursday (September 19) in Milan, Italy.


----------



## Swanky

Sooooo bad. . .  just so bad.


----------



## basicandorganic

she looks either thinner or older, can't tell why


----------



## HavPlenty

Sasha2012 said:


> Just Jared
> 
> The Beauty in Wonderland presentation held during Milan Fashion Week Spring/Summer 2014 on Thursday (September 19) in Milan, Italy.


 
Nope. Just no.


----------



## MarieG

basicandorganic said:


> she looks either thinner or older, can't tell why



Definitely thinner! I noticed that, too! She claims that she indulges all the time and doesn't work out! Yeah right, Blake!


----------



## Avril

Oh no, I never thought Blake could make a fashion mistake, but oh dear, that last outfit ....


----------



## NY_Mami

She looks preggers...


----------



## NY_Mami

Avril said:


> Oh no, I never thought Blake could make a fashion mistake, but oh dear, that last outfit ....


 
Why???... her style is nothing special IMO... all she wears are the same Marchesa/Louboutin combos... and that's how they advertise it...


----------



## basicandorganic

MarieG said:


> Definitely thinner! I noticed that, too! She claims that she indulges all the time and doesn't work out! Yeah right, Blake!



I don't think she works out because she has no muscle tone, but she definitely does look a lot thinner. Man, I think she's going to (unfortunately) age horribly...


----------



## FreshLilies

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> The Gucci Fashion Show as part of Milan Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2014 on Wednesday (September 18) in Milan, Italy.



This dresssssss


----------



## bisousx

basicandorganic said:


> I don't think she works out because she has no muscle tone, but she definitely does look a lot thinner. Man, I think she's going to (unfortunately) age horribly...



She looks like someone who has a naturally slim build. Blake is too happy and friendly to be one of those Hollywood types on a diet.


----------



## Swanky

Happy and friendly people can watch what they eat, lol!!


----------



## berrydiva

NY_Mami said:


> She looks preggers...



Thinking the same thing....


----------



## bisousx

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Happy and friendly people can watch what they eat, lol!!



What's your point? If you hang out with the young Hollywood crowd you'd know exactly the type of people I'm referring to. Blake doesn't fit the bill.


----------



## basicandorganic

bisousx said:


> She looks like someone who has a naturally slim build. Blake is too happy and friendly to be one of those Hollywood types on a diet.



i know that - i mean in comparison to the pictures a couple weeks earlier, her face looks different.


----------



## MarieG

basicandorganic said:


> i know that - i mean in comparison to the pictures a couple weeks earlier, her face looks different.



Exactly! She looks quite a bit skinnier than she used to. There is nothing wrong with eating healthy and exercising. That's the best way to live IMO. I just don't like it when some celebrities suddenly noticeably drop weight and say they don't watch what they eat and/or exercise


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> Just Jared
> 
> The Beauty in Wonderland presentation held during Milan Fashion Week Spring/Summer 2014 on Thursday (September 19) in Milan, Italy.



This is bad...really bad.


----------



## bisousx

basicandorganic said:


> i know that - i mean in comparison to the pictures a couple weeks earlier, her face looks different.



I was agreeing with you re: she doesn't work out


----------



## basicandorganic

MarieG said:


> Exactly! She looks quite a bit skinnier than she used to. There is nothing wrong with eating healthy and exercising. That's the best way to live IMO. I just don't like it when some celebrities suddenly noticeably drop weight and say they don't watch what they eat and/or exercise



Well there are many ways to lose weight - not just watching what you eat and exercising. Stress, or in general being busy can make you lose weight. I was super stressed this summer and lost 5kg unintentionally (I didn't even notice until I saw my mother and she pointed it out.)


----------



## MarieG

basicandorganic said:


> Well there are many ways to lose weight - not just watching what you eat and exercising. Stress, or in general being busy can make you lose weight. I was super stressed this summer and lost 5kg unintentionally (I didn't even notice until I saw my mother and she pointed it out.)



True! I lost a lot of weight after a bad break up years ago as well. So let's add stress and other health problems/extraordinary circumstances  to exercise and or diet. I just don't believe that she looks the way she looks by indulging all the time. That's just my honest opinion. I could be wrong of course...


----------



## Pinkcooper

I don't exercise at all but I noticed once I started taking htp, St. John's wort, multi vitamin I started losing weight. I'm not complaining!!!


----------



## vimrod

> BLAKE LIVELY is launching her own company, and this time it has nothing to do with acting.
> 
> Its something that will be launching in a few months and that Im really, really thrilled about. The main element of it is that its about storytelling and its about living a very one-of-a-kind, curated life, and how to achieve that. Theres nothing like it out there  its without a genre, Lively told us. I have so many passions outside of acting and things that I grew up being good at and that I dont utilize when acting. Acting was something that my family did so I just kind of got into it by default, but there was so much that I cultivated, thinking that I wouldnt be an actor.
> 
> Lively says that she has had the opportunity to branch out into new projects since she finished filming Gossip Girl just under a year ago, and took part in Guccis amazing Chime for Change concert this year as well as continuing as the face of the fashion houses Premiere fragrance. But fans of her work neednt worry, it certainly isnt the end of her acting career.
> 
> A lot has changed for me in the last year! I got married, I finished Gossip Girl after six years, I had my first break in a while and Ive been working on this company it has been nice to have a separation from my show. The first film I did coming out of Gossip Girl, I wanted it to be different from anything Ive ever done but also representative of where I want to go, because now Im in a different place, she told us.
> 
> When I was doing Gossip Girl, I had these short breaks where I could play a character on weekends, but theres a movie Im really excited about that Ill be doing this winter and one of the most enticing parts of it is that it spans from the 1900s until now. The fashion is amazing, and my character gets to experience all of the different time periods and tell the story through fashion. Its not a movie about fashion, but its an integral part of who she is and the whole story.



It's the oddest thing. Right up until she married Ryan Reynolds, she really seemed passionate about acting. Now it's all gone to the wayside and she's going to be the next Goop? It's very weird. It can't be because she's not getting calls to do movies? She wasn't the most talented of the GG cast (that would be Leighton), but she was really doing well for a streak there. And now she's going to be Suzy Homemaker? It's strange because she's young, beautiful and ostensibly talented enough so I wonder why this move now.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

vimrod said:


> It's the oddest thing. Right up until she married Ryan Reynolds, she really seemed passionate about acting. Now it's all gone to the wayside and she's going to be the next Goop? It's very weird. It can't be because she's not getting calls to do movies? She wasn't the most talented of the GG cast (that would be Leighton), but she was really doing well for a streak there. And now she's going to be Suzy Homemaker? It's strange because she's young, beautiful and ostensibly talented enough so I wonder why this move now.



She's always said in interviews that she wants to have ten kids and she loves to cook more than anything. It doesn't surprise me. I don't think she was ever that passionate about acting or modeling. It was just a job.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/10/29/blake-lively-new-face-of-loreal-presentation/

Blake Lively is gorgeous in white while attending the presentation announcing her as the new face of LOreal Paris Egerie for makeup, coloring and hair care at Shangri-La Hotel on Tuesday (October 29) in Paris, France.

[L'Oréal spokeswomen] are not just beautiful women, they are women of character, the 26-year-old actress recently shared to Vogue Paris (via Refinery 29) about the brand.

In case you missed it, Blake will be starring in the upcoming film The Age of Adaline, alongside Ellen Burstyn.


----------



## needloub

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/10/29/blake-lively-new-face-of-loreal-presentation/
> 
> Blake Lively is gorgeous in white while attending the presentation announcing her as the new face of LOreal Paris Egerie for makeup, coloring and hair care at Shangri-La Hotel on Tuesday (October 29) in Paris, France.
> 
> [L'Oréal spokeswomen] are not just beautiful women, they are women of character, the 26-year-old actress recently shared to Vogue Paris (via Refinery 29) about the brand.
> 
> In case you missed it, Blake will be starring in the upcoming film The Age of Adaline, alongside Ellen Burstyn.



I love this dress!!


----------



## Chanel522

She looks great body wise like always, but her face looks much older than 26!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks fab as per usual. I love that dress! I ironically don't like her makeup at a makeup event though!


----------



## AEGIS

that dress is stunning!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I hate the dress. Her red carpet looks are usually a win for me but this one is a fail. Nothing about it is working for me.


----------



## HavPlenty

How old is she supposed to be?


----------



## shoprgrl

She's 26


----------



## Eva1991

If I had to guess, I'd say she's over 30. Your face is not supposed to look like that at 26; nor is it supposed to be wrinkled.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She has the best agents in Hollywood.


----------



## SophiaLee

Isn't she supposed to be Veronica Bee Stings?


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

BagOuttaHell said:


> She has the best agents in Hollywood.



You've got that right. She is like a Jessica Biel #2 or something...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Jessica Alba too.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

BagOuttaHell said:


> Jessica Alba too.



Yeah Alba can be cited as well, but to me Jessican Biel managed to land front supporting roles and work with such an impressive panel of A-list actors it's just beyond me


----------



## HavPlenty

shoprgrl said:


> She's 26


 
She looks much older. I saw her in the Town and Savages. I thought she was good in The Town and awful in Savages. 

But I thought she was pretty. I never dreamed she was in her 20s.


----------



## Jayne1

Eva1991 said:


> If I had to guess, I'd say she's over 30. Your face is not supposed to look like that at 26; nor is it supposed to be wrinkled.


Wrinkled?  Where?  Are smile lines seen as wrinkles? 

I think she's stunning.  Sometimes being overly thin ages the face, and may be the case with her, but I still think she's gorgeous and not overly plumped, frozen, cut and stitched.


----------



## HavPlenty

BagOuttaHell said:


> She has the best agents in Hollywood.


 
I think she was a Weinstein protege before she got married.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/10/30/blake-lively-hotel-balzac-dinner-after-loreal-announcement/

Blake Lively dons a trendy pair of patterned pants while heading out for dinner at Hotel Balzac on Tuesday (October 29) in Paris, France.

Earlier in the day, the 26-year-old actress donned a classy white dress while attending the presentation, which announced her as the new face of LOreal.

In case you forgot, Blakes husband Ryan Reynolds is currently shooting his new film Selfless in New Orleans, La.

Mark your calendars, Selfless hits theaters on September 26, 2014.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Ugh she's so gorgeous. I think she's probably the only person who can pull off those pants.


----------



## Eva1991

Jayne1 said:


> Wrinkled?  Where?  Are smile lines seen as wrinkles?
> 
> I think she's stunning.  Sometimes being overly thin ages the face, and may be the case with her, but I still think she's gorgeous and not overly plumped, frozen, cut and stitched.



She's not overly thin, IMO. She has a very healthy body. If you look at the picture where she's smiling, her "smile lines" are very deep and long and she looks way older than 26. I really like Blake and in no way am I a hater. I'm just saying that for a girl her age she should look more fresh. That being said, I do understand that regular heavy make up and camera lights can damage the skin and maybe these are to blame for her tired look.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her face looks really haggard in the latest pics


----------



## Jayne1

HavPlenty said:


> I think she was a Weinstein protege before she got married.


You mean in the way that Gwyneth was supposedly a Weinstein 'protege'&#8230; ?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Ugh she's so gorgeous. I think she's probably the only person who can pull off those pants.



I agree!


----------



## HavPlenty

Jayne1 said:


> You mean in the way that Gwyneth was supposedly a Weinstein 'protege' ?


 
LOL I don't think Blake actually slept with him (ugh) but they were out together a lot before she married Reynolds.


----------



## HavPlenty

I don't know. Miranda Kerr rocks those style pants with ease.


----------



## whimsic

Blake has mature features and always looked much older than her age. I think once she is in her 30's she'll "catch up" and actually look her age. Her body and hair are TDF


----------



## ByeKitty

whimsic said:


> Blake has mature features and always looked much older than her age. I think once she is in her 30's she'll "catch up" and actually look her age. Her body and hair are TDF



I agree... I definitely think she looks in her 20s, just not the baby faced type of 20s.


----------



## SophiaLee

Jayne1 said:


> You mean in the way that Gwyneth was supposedly a Weinstein 'protege' ?



That's what I've heard.


----------



## Swanky

I've never thought she was anything above average personally  
I do think she looks like she's in her 20's, but a 20-something that hasn't cared for her skin at all.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is the woman of the moment after recently being named the new face of L'Oreal.

And Blake Lively certainly looked in high demand on Tuesday. 

The 26-year-old was engrossed in her cellphone as she enjoyed a stroll in the park with her dog Baxter in Los Angeles in the early morning.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dog-Baxter-waits-patiently.html#ixzz2jqdYSYrt


----------



## chicaloca

Those pics look so staged.


----------



## cakegirl

She has very deep nasolabial folds, but I wonder if it's genetic. I don't think the rest of her face looks as aged. I'm in my 40's and smoked for awhile and mine aren't near as deep.


----------



## curlybee

I never understood the gorgeous comments. She is average pretty like JA. She seems like a nice enough person though.

Baxter is adorable!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

cakegirl said:


> She has very deep nasolabial folds, but I wonder if it's genetic. I don't think the rest of her face looks as aged. I'm in my 40's and smoked for awhile and mine aren't near as deep.




I know that she had a nose job not too long ago if that has anything to do with it


----------



## knics33

BagOuttaHell said:


> She has the best agents in Hollywood.





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I've never thought she was anything above average personally
> I do think she looks like she's in her 20's, but a 20-something that hasn't cared for her skin at all.



Agree on all points. Don't get the hype. 

When people make comments on how stunningly beautiful she is it leaves me scratching my head. I mean, don't get me wrong, she is a pretty girl, but stunning? Nope.


----------



## Jayne1

cakegirl said:


> She has very deep nasolabial folds, but I wonder if it's genetic. I don't think the rest of her face looks as aged. I'm in my 40's and smoked for awhile and mine aren't near as deep.


Some people have more pronounced  deep nasolabial folds -- it's just a natural thing and sometimes more apparent on certain faces. To me, she looks very young and still natural.  Even the nose works perfectly now.

I hope she keeps them.  If she fills them up, she'll look like every embalmed Real Housewife and Kim Kardashin&#8230; nasal folds aren't the worst thing in the world.


----------



## bisousx

Jayne1 said:


> Some people have more pronounced  deep nasolabial folds -- it's just a natural thing and sometimes more apparent on certain faces. To me, she looks very young and still natural.  Even the nose works perfectly now.
> 
> I hope she keeps them.  If she fills them up, she'll look like every embalmed Real Housewife and Kim Kardashin nasal folds aren't the worst thing in the world.



Same. She's just gorgeous, even with her lines. With comments like Blake has gotten, people wonder why 20 somethings get fillers and botox!


----------



## Swanky

She's the "woman of the moment" ?! Lol


----------



## Belle49

I find her gorgeous


----------



## ByeKitty

bisousx said:


> Same. She's just gorgeous, even with her lines. With comments like Blake has gotten, people wonder why 20 somethings get fillers and botox!



Seriously!!! And I see it's pretty much impossible to be considered truly beautiful by fellow women. There's always something to find to pick on.


----------



## Swanky

I think beauty is in the eye of the beholder. . .  I think so many women, famous/not famous are beautiful.  Can't help that I think Blake is average  You typically won't find me picking apart any girl though.


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't think she's the most stunning girl in the world either, but I just find it - for instance - hard to understand what "wrinkles" some people see in her face. She's a good looking 26-year-old to me.


----------



## Swanky

To me, her skin just looks uncared for as young as she is.  
It's probably not her thing. . .  I think of Hilary Duff, they're about same age right?  Her skin is radiant, even Hayden Pannetierre.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She is the incarnation of the goddess Aphrodite. I will go to the mat on this one.


----------



## ByeKitty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> To me, her skin just looks uncared for as young as she is.
> It's probably not her thing. . .  I think of Hilary Duff, they're about same age right?  Her skin is radiant, even Hayden Pannetierre.



As for me, I'm 23 and even though I take good care of my skin, it's not as flawless as Hilary Duff's... It's not necessarily carelessness..


----------



## qudz104

She's def pretty but not like, stunning.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ I agree. Decent looking girl but calling her gorgeous or stunning is a huge over exaggeration in my book. I do love her red carpet style, though. She gets it right most of the time.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I agree as well, she's a pretty girl. Not stunning but that's my opinion. For those who like the tall, blonde type she's it.


----------



## Sasha2012

Blake Lively was a special guest at a Careers In Film Symposium hosted at the White House by none other than Michelle ***** on Friday.

And the actress looked like she was having a great time listening to the First Lady speak at the workshop in Washington, D.C.

The Gossip Girl star giggled and clapped at all the right moments, and as always was looking stunning for the occasion.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shop-hosted-Michelle-*****.html#ixzz2k6iRN3kR


----------



## basicandorganic

ByeKitty said:


> As for me, I'm 23 and even though I take good care of my skin, it's not as flawless as Hilary Duff's... It's not necessarily carelessness..



Skin condition/quality is often genetic. A lot of people hate to hear it but that's pretty much the truth. Some people will spend hours and hours and thousands of dollars to barely achieve what some people have naturally.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

basicandorganic said:


> Skin condition/quality is often genetic. A lot of people hate to hear it but that's pretty much the truth. Some people will spend hours and hours and thousands of dollars to barely achieve what some people have naturally.




+1 not only that but if you eat very healthy, it shows in your skin too plus if you workout a lot you're sweating out all the toxins. I find if I don't workout for a week or so or take 2 weeks off I start to break out more and my skin doesn't look as rejuvenated.


----------



## Eva1991

basicandorganic said:


> Skin condition/quality is often genetic. A lot of people hate to hear it but that's pretty much the truth. Some people will spend hours and hours and thousands of dollars to barely achieve what some people have naturally.



I think genetics play a huge part in skin quality but there are some things people can do to help their skin stay fresh; i.e. eat healthy, wear sunscreen, not smoke, drink lots of water etc. You can't alter your skin's quality but you can improve how it looks.


----------



## basicandorganic

Eva1991 said:


> I think genetics play a huge part in skin quality but there are some things people can do to help their skin stay fresh; i.e. eat healthy, wear sunscreen, not smoke, drink lots of water etc. You can't alter your skin's quality but you can improve how it looks.



Yeah, that was my point. My skin looks a lot better than if I were to never drink water/eat junk/smoke/not drink sunscreen... but it's never going to look "perfect", you know?


----------



## Eva1991

basicandorganic said:


> Yeah, that was my point. My skin looks a lot better than if I were to never drink water/eat junk/smoke/not drink sunscreen... but it's never going to look "perfect", you know?



No one's perfect! 

Let's not forget that celebs whose skin looks flawless wear lots and lots of make up - usually applied by professionals. Plus, photoshop does wonders!


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Sasha2012 said:


> Blake Lively was a special guest at a Careers In Film Symposium hosted at the White House by none other than Michelle ***** on Friday.
> 
> And the actress looked like she was having a great time listening to the First Lady speak at the workshop in Washington, D.C.
> 
> The Gossip Girl star giggled and clapped at all the right moments, and as always was looking stunning for the occasion.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shop-hosted-Michelle-*****.html#ixzz2k6iRN3kR



With an irrelevant CV as an actress and yet she's invited to the WH... gotta give it to her the hustle game and best PR team...


----------



## pinkpolo

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> With an irrelevant CV as an actress and yet she's invited to the WH... gotta give it to her the hustle game and best PR team...



Well, in that picture, you see Harvey Weinstein so...


----------



## AEGIS

pinkpolo said:


> Well, in that picture, you see Harvey Weinstein so...





lol


----------



## lanvin

I don't know why they keep pushing her though, hustle or not, I don't really admire it. I find it a bit annoying when you consider who her talented but less successful peers are, many of whom will probably never get one Vogue cover let alone three. Then her endorsements make no sense to me - Chanel, Gucci, L'Oreal? I just don't feel the wider populace knows about her for these kinds of endorsements. She puzzles me


----------



## lanvin

chicaloca said:


> Those pics look so staged.



Yep, promoting both Gucci and the phone company


----------



## Chanel522

lanvin said:


> I don't know why they keep pushing her though, hustle or not, I don't really admire it. I find it a bit annoying when you consider who her talented but less successful peers are, many of whom will probably never get one Vogue cover let alone three. Then her endorsements make no sense to me - Chanel, Gucci, L'Oreal? I just don't feel the wider populace knows about her for these kinds of endorsements. She puzzles me




I agree w you.  Other than having a great figure, Blake is nothing special in the looks department or when it comes to her acting.  Even her body is normal for Hollywood standards and a dime a dozen out there.  Don't get the hype about her at all.


----------



## Jayne1

lanvin said:


> I don't know why they keep pushing her though, hustle or not, I don't really admire it. I find it a bit annoying when you consider who her talented but less successful peers are, many of whom will probably never get one Vogue cover let alone three. Then her endorsements make no sense to me - Chanel, Gucci, L'Oreal? I just don't feel the wider populace knows about her for these kinds of endorsements. She puzzles me


That's how I feel about Kate Hudson, who seems to be marginally talented, but cute as can be, so she gets makeup and hair endorsements also lots of C rate moves to keep her walking the red carpet.

Blake though? I like her at this model/endorsement stage of her career, for some reason.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/10/blake-lively-ryan-reynolds-cure-parkinsons-disease-event/

Blake Lively is a floral beauty while attending the 2013 A Funny Thing Happened On The Way To Cure Parkinsons Event at The Waldorf Astoria on Saturday (November 9) in New York City.

The 26-year-old actress was seen posing with her husband Ryan Reynolds and Chris Martin at the event, which benefited The Michael J. Fox Foundation for Parkinsons Research.

The day before, Blake was stunning in black while attending a film production workshop at the White House, which was hosted by Michelle *****.

FYI: Blake is wearing an Oscar de la Renta dress.


----------



## MarieG

She looks beautiful!


----------



## lanvin

Jayne1 said:


> That's how I feel about Kate Hudson, who seems to be marginally talented, but cute as can be, so she gets makeup and hair endorsements&#8230; also lots of C rate moves to keep her walking the red carpet.
> 
> Blake though? I like her at this model/endorsement stage of her career, for some reason.



I've never really thought about Kate Hudson like that but I see what you mean. I think KH has this likeable personality that people warm to on screen, she's had commercial  success in her movies playing the same sort of character so I consider her a success. With Blake though, I feel acting is not her thing.  Gossip Girl was an ensemble cast and she never stood out to me, her big blockbuster Green Lantern flopped, and she was in The Town for barely five minutes so I don't understand why that's used as an argument for her acting skills. 

She has an incredibly enviable figure, I can't deny that but she doesn't stand out to me enough to warrant this excessive attention. Still, she's inoffensive and seems enthusiastic about her lot so it is what it is!


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

pinkpolo said:


> Well, in that picture, you see Harvey Weinstein so...



True, I almost forget that before Jennifer Lawrence, Blake was/is Weinstein girl.


----------



## bisousx

Jayne1 said:


> That's how I feel about Kate Hudson, who seems to be marginally talented, but cute as can be, so she gets makeup and hair endorsements also lots of C rate moves to keep her walking the red carpet.
> 
> Blake though? I like her at this model/endorsement stage of her career, for some reason.



lol Kate Hudson was the first person who popped up in my mind as well.


----------



## AEGIS

she just has good management who pushes her out there
she's like Jessica Alba but with better endorsements


----------



## HavPlenty

pinkpolo said:


> Well, in that picture, you see Harvey Weinstein so...


 
Whoa! She's back under Harvey's "guidance"? 

That was quick. I thought she had moved on when she got married. I guess she still needs a sponsor.


----------



## AEGIS

sooo are yall insinuating that Blake and Harvey do the horizontal polka dance?
let's make it plain


----------



## Jayne1

Tea cups used to be so tiny compared to the mugs we drink from today.  lol


----------



## needloub

AEGIS said:


> she just has good management who pushes her out there
> *she's like Jessica Alba but with better endorsements*



That is exactly who I was thinking of...


----------



## HavPlenty

Wasn't Jessica Alba under Harvey's wing at one time? I could have sworn I read that about her as well.

But whatever, I'm not mad at any of them. And for the record I don't think it's a casting couch situation with them. I think Harvey just like taking the pretty woman under his wing and flaunting them around town, exerting his heavy influence where he can. 

The only one that seemed to have been on that couch was Gretchen Mol (if rumors are to be believed) but that was a long time ago.


----------



## pinkpolo

HavPlenty said:


> *Wasn't Jessica Alba under Harvey's wing at one time?* I could have sworn I read that about her as well.
> 
> But whatever, I'm not mad at any of them. And for the record I don't think it's a casting couch situation with them. I think Harvey just like taking the pretty woman under his wing and flaunting them around town, exerting his heavy influence where he can.
> 
> The only one that seemed to have been on that couch was Gretchen Mol (if rumors are to be believed) but that was a long time ago.



Yup, you are correct. They're associated with Harvey which like you pointed out, doesn't necessarily mean that they've been on the casting couch. More like they have his support and influences. Previous girls included Blake, Jessica Alba, Sienna Miller, Gwyneth Paltrow. Pretty much pretty faces that didn't do much but managed to land coveted campaigns and endorsements. And even an Oscar for one!


----------



## HavPlenty

pinkpolo said:


> Yup, you are correct. They're associated with Harvey which like you pointed out, doesn't necessarily mean that they've been on the casting couch. More like they have his support and influences. Previous girls included Blake, Jessica Alba, Sienna Miller, Gwyneth Paltrow. Pretty much pretty faces that didn't do much but managed to land coveted campaigns and endorsements. And even an Oscar for one!


 
Ah yes. Sienna Miller too.

But I say J-Law mentioned. I think Harvey just snatched her up for Silver Linings. She was already up and coming. She was nominated for an Oscar for Winters Bone, landed the Xmen gig and then THG. I don't she was even associated with HW at that point.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/16/blake-lively-emma-roberts-hm-new-orleans-store-opening/

Blake Lively keeps it stylish while attending the H&M New Orleans Flagship Store Opening on Friday (November 15) in New Orleans, La.

The 26-year-old actress was joined by Emma Roberts, who rocked a sheer black dress.

Last weekend, Blake and her husband Ryan Reynolds were all dressed up while attending the A Funny Thing Happened On The Way To Cure Parkinsons Event in the Big Apple.

It was the only thing I knew I didnt want to do, Blake recently shared about having a career in Hollywood. I wanted to get a great education.


----------



## SophiaLee

AEGIS said:


> sooo are yall insinuating that Blake and Harvey do the horizontal polka dance?
> let's make it plain



I am.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/10/blake-lively-dita-von-teese-van-cleef-arpels-event/

Blake Lively looks gorgeous in a lace dress while attending the unveiling of Van Cleef & Arpels redesigned Fifth Avenue Flagship Maison on Tuesday evening (December 10) in New York City.

The 26-year-old actress was joined at the event by Dita Von Teese.

It was reported this week that Blake has left her talent agent at CAA and she is currently on the hunt for a new agency, according to THR. Her husband Ryan Reynolds is repped by WME.

FYI: Blake is wearing Gucci shoes and Van Cleef & Arpels jewelry.


----------



## curlybee

Don't like the look at all.  I do wish I could see her nails better, I think I might like the color.


----------



## basicandorganic

I think she looks gorgeous there


----------



## Designed_One

She looks great!


----------



## shoprgrl

Beautiful! One of her bests in a while


----------



## Blyen

she has a great figure,and beautiful hair,but I just can't find anything I like about her face.She's just not attractive to me facially.


----------



## sanmi

I love her blond long hair and makeup. But that dress looks like nightgown to me.


----------



## Belle49

I don't really like the dress but she looks GORGEOUS


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks amazing!


----------



## sdkitty

I agree about Kate Hudson.  I think she has a cute personality that comes thru on screen in her acting.  But I don't particularly like her on the red carpet or in still photos.  I don't think she's that beautiful and her ears stick out (sorry that bothers me).

I think Blake on the other hand may not be that great as an actress but is beautiful in still photos - mainly her hair and figure - her face isn't really that spectacular.  I think her style comes across very well.



lanvin said:


> I've never really thought about Kate Hudson like that but I see what you mean. I think KH has this likeable personality that people warm to on screen, she's had commercial success in her movies playing the same sort of character so I consider her a success. With Blake though, I feel acting is not her thing. Gossip Girl was an ensemble cast and she never stood out to me, her big blockbuster Green Lantern flopped, and she was in The Town for barely five minutes so I don't understand why that's used as an argument for her acting skills.
> 
> She has an incredibly enviable figure, I can't deny that but she doesn't stand out to me enough to warrant this excessive attention. Still, she's inoffensive and seems enthusiastic about her lot so it is what it is!


----------



## slowlikehoney

lanvin said:


> I've never really thought about Kate Hudson like that but I see what you mean. I think KH has this likeable personality that people warm to on screen, she's had commercial  success in her movies playing the same sort of character so I consider her a success. With Blake though, I feel acting is not her thing.  Gossip Girl was an ensemble cast and she never stood out to me, her big blockbuster Green Lantern flopped, and she was in The Town for barely five minutes so I don't understand why that's used as an argument for her acting skills.
> 
> She has an incredibly enviable figure, I can't deny that but she doesn't stand out to me enough to warrant this excessive attention. Still, she's inoffensive and seems enthusiastic about her lot so it is what it is!




I thought she (Blake Lively) was amazing in The Private Lives of Pippa Lee. 
I'd love to see both her and Kate Hudson do some really good films again. I loved Kate in Almost Famous, but nothing she's done since then.


----------



## Alexenjie

Some one needs to teach her how to make good looking eye brows. 

I agree that she has a nice figure but don't find her face that attractive.


----------



## Chanel522

I agree w you girls too.  Great figure and pretty hair but her face is average at best.


----------



## Sasha2012

She exudes glamour as the face of Guccis Premiere fragrance. 

And Blake Lively certainly shone as she helped promote the brand at Dubais Galeries Lafayette on Friday. 

The 26-year-old actress wore a black and gold sequined Gucci dress with an embellished collar and sleeves. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Guccis-Premiere-fragrance.html#ixzz2pPkOXLnm


----------



## Kimber7

Chanel522 said:


> I agree w you girls too.  Great figure and pretty hair but her face is average at best.


I don't find her average but she was before her rhinoplasty. It really is one of the best ones in hollywood.I would pay money to know who her PS was  I love how she is always genuinely smiling and looking happy. Most hollywood stars are dead behind the eyes.


----------



## bisousx

Kimber7 said:


> I don't find her average but she was before her rhinoplasty. It really is one of the best ones in hollywood.I would pay money to know who her PS was  I love how she is always genuinely smiling and looking happy. Most hollywood stars are dead behind the eyes.



I'm willing to bet Raj Kanodia.. He's great at subtle nose jobs.


----------



## Swanky

I find it strange she's the face of anything.  She seems pretty irrelevant to me


----------



## Avril

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I find it strange she's the face of anything.  She seems pretty irrelevant to me





I think she is just drop dead gorgeous. She could wear a garbage bag and still make it look good. She rarely has a fashion fail. And she's always smiling. 

In contrast Swanky, I think she could be the face of everything!


----------



## bisbee

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I find it strange she's the face of anything.  She seems pretty irrelevant to me



I agree...she is someone that you could see on the street and not be wowed at all.  I've never been impressed.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I need full length pictures. That dress(?) looks like it's fabulous. I think she's so stunning.


----------



## labelwhore04

I don't think she's going to age well. She already looks past 30 in the latest pics. I do think she's really pretty though and she's got a great body.


----------



## scarlet555

Is she still doing her own make up?  Bc she needs me some Michelle Phan tutorials!


----------



## Swanky

I think she does her own color too, it's a terrible brassy shade. Looks like boxed color.
Her smile is her best feature IMO.


----------



## karo

She has a great body, but her face is pretty and that's it.


----------



## Jayne1

bisbee said:


> I agree...she is someone that you could see on the street and not be wowed at all.  I've never been impressed.


I think that's part of her appeal she looks like someone you would see on the street, but on an elevated level. She looks believable, unlike most of Hollywood, who look manufactured.


----------



## scarlet555

She looked good on gossip girl, but since.... Not so much...


----------



## meluvs2shop

is she still married?


----------



## Belle49

^^Surprisingly, yes


----------



## Sasha2012

She's known for her stunning good looks and she didn't disappoint last week.

Blake Lively showed her true beauty - and some cleavage - while on vacation in the Maldives with her husband Ryan Reynolds.

The 26-year-old blonde bombshell donned a sweeping brown and white printed halter dress. An ivory crocheted bikini top peeked out of the front.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Maldives-getaway-husband-Ryan-Reynolds.html


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's stunning. Wish I was in the Maldives


----------



## Swanky

*Blake Lively takes the plunge in a low-cut dress as she joins stars including Michael Douglas at Michael Kors' NYFW show 
*
She has modelled for brands including  Gucci and Chanel so it's not surprising Blake Lively stepped out to  enjoy Fashion Week in New York. 
While  the 26-year-old actress has maintained a relatively low profile since  tying the knot with Ryan Reynolds in 2012, she came out of her  self-imposed exile to show off her best assets in a plunging dress at  the Michael Kors show, alongside stars including Michael Douglas. 
While  the pattern and length of the dress could have looked old-fashioned and  conservative, the V-neckline, showing off her tanned cleavage and front  slit, displaying her legs, gave it a youthful look.









  Taking the plunge: Blake Lively chose a low-cut  dress with a slit to the thigh as she took in the Michael Kors show at  NYFW on Wednesday

  Blonde Blake arrived at the show at Spring Studios in TriBeCa wearing a tan coat draped over her shoulders. 

However, she soon removed it to revealed her dress which she wore with a navy, short sleeved blazer and a tan belt. 






Glowing: Married life clearly suits Blake but her glow may also have come from a liberal spray of fake tan

Tan heels completed her stylish look. 

Blake  left her long blonde hair loose around her shoulders and chose just a  few simple accessories, including her stunning wedding and engagement  rings.
Douglas went for a simple all black ensemble as he arrived at the show. 






 Daring: While Blake's outfit looked conservative  at first glance, it featured a plunging top and a slit at the front up  to mid thigh 

The 69-year-old actor is a fan of the designer and makes sure to attend all of his NYFW presentations. 

Michael, who battled tongue cancer in 2010, looked fit and healthy as he made his way inside.
There  was no sign of his wife Catherine Zeta-Jones although it has been  reported the couple are planning to renew their wedding vows.
                           Michael Douglas, Blake Lively attend Michael Kors show






 Not a bad day out: Michael sat in the front row beside beauties (L-R) Blake, Freida Pinto and Rose Byrne 






Star style: Blake caught up with Freida and Rose at the show, where all three showed off their varying styles 

 The pair - who have  children Dylan, 13, and Carys, 10, together - separated last August  after 14 years together but reconciled later in the year and now want to  reaffirm their commitment to one another on their shared birthday in  September.
A source told Britain's Grazia magazine: 'Michael and Catherine have been through a lot together over the last few months.
'They would love to renew their wedding vows and have thought about doing it on their shared birthday, 25 September.'





 Firm friends: Blake shared a laugh with Australian actress Rose Byrne as they got ready for the presentation in New York 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...las-Michael-Kors-NYFW-show.html#ixzz2t9Cuy7cX 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Chanel522

LOVE that outfit and her hair!!  I think I need what she's wearing for spring!!


----------



## BagLovingMom

Chanel522 said:


> LOVE that outfit and her hair!!  I think I need what she's wearing for spring!!



Totally agree! Fabulous!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Gorgeous!!


----------



## basicandorganic

She looks gorgeous!


----------



## vimrod

Her career is dressing well. 
Not a bad job.


----------



## Swanky

true, and she doesn't even have to do that, they dress her.


----------



## amber11

^ actually , one of the reasons she is such a fashion darling is because she doesn't have a stylist.  I'm sure she gets to borrow tons of amazing clothes though.


----------



## Swanky

It's easier to dress cute when designer dude are delivered I your size.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

For some reason I don't believe that she doesn't have a stylist. I think her look at MK is a bland, I prefer Freida's look.


----------



## Swanky

*Blake Lively* rushes out of a building wearing a pair of super short leather shorts and knee high socks on Wednesday afternoon (February 12) in the Tribeca neighborhood of New York City.
The 26-year-old _Gossip Girl_ actress is in town for fashion week and attended the _Michael Kors _show earlier in the day where she sat in a star-studded front row.
&#8220;*Michael*&#8216;s show is always the coolest. I adore him,&#8221; *Blake* told Pret-a-Reporter at the show.


----------



## Chanel522

She just looks so much older than 26 IMO.


----------



## Designed_One

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Blake Lively* rushes out of a building wearing a pair of super short leather shorts and knee high socks on Wednesday afternoon (February 12) in the Tribeca neighborhood of New York City.
> The 26-year-old _Gossip Girl_ actress is in town for fashion week and attended the _Michael Kors _show earlier in the day where she sat in a star-studded front row.
> *Michael*s show is always the coolest. I adore him, *Blake* told Pret-a-Reporter at the show.
> 
> 
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/lively-super/blake-lively-wears-super-short-shorts-in-freezing-new-york-01.jpg
> cdn02.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/lively-super/blake-lively-wears-super-short-shorts-in-freezing-new-york-02.jpg
> cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/lively-super/blake-lively-wears-super-short-shorts-in-freezing-new-york-09.jpg


 
You could have told me she was filming Gossip Girl and I would have believed you. 

Interesting outfit.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/02/13/blake-lively-will-bake-for-ryan-reynolds-on-valentines-day/

Blake Lively braves the cold, snowy, and windy weather while leaving her hotel on Thursday afternoon (February 13) in New York City.

The 26-year-old actress revealed to Extra this week that she plans on baking for her husband Ryan Reynolds tomorrow for Valentines Day, but she hasnt cemented her plans yet.

I dont know what Im going to bake yet, but something good, Blake said. I saw this neat thing down the street for Valentines Day. They were playing True Romance. I was like, Thats kind of a dark Valentines Day, but whatever works.


----------



## theDuchess26

I love her Antigona the color is so pretty


----------



## Swanky

*Blake Lively Has Been Pulling All Nighters for 'Age of Adaline' *






*Blake Lively* is full made up after thirty minutes in the hair and makeup trailer on the set of her movie _*The Age of Adaline*_ on Monday afternoon (March 24) in downtown Vancouver, Canada.
 The 26-year-old actress has been filming a lot of night scenes and according to E! News, she has had to pull a lot of all nighters lately to work on the movie.*Blake* often will have a 5pm call time and now finish filming for the day until around 4:30am. Good thing *Blake* was able to treat herself to a spa day this weekend to relax and unwind!


----------



## myown

lol must be cold in those slippers


----------



## Avril

myown said:


> lol must be cold in those slippers



I was just about to say that!


----------



## karo

She has a great body and a great stylists - she always looks impeccable. But when it comes to her beauty and her face I think that she looks really average.


----------



## AEGIS

Chanel522 said:


> She just looks so much older than 26 IMO.



Maybe that's her Hollywood age.


----------



## Murphy47

Well, there are only 3 ages I Hollywood. Babe, district attorney and driving miss daisy. Lol. 
Seems like there are all 26. Then one day, they're 40.


----------



## Chanel522

Lol!  I know, it's funny.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/04/05...ll-be-a-handsome-lawyer-in-the-woman-in-gold/

Blake Lively keeps herself dry from the rain while holding an umbrella on the set of her upcoming flick The Age of Adaline on Saturday (April 5) in Vancouver, Canada.

The day before, the 26-year-old actress was spotted hugging her co-star Ellen Burstyn while shooting a scene for the movie.

It was recently announced that Blakes husband Ryan Reynolds will take on the role of a lawyer in the upcoming film The Woman in Gold opposite Helen Mirren.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/04/30...sic-age-of-adaline-clothes-for-a-modern-look/

Blake Lively wears a blue coat over a sleek black dress while filming scenes for her new movie The Age of Adaline on Tuesday (April 29) in Vancouver, Canada.

The 26-year-old actress was wearing a more modern look after spending much time filming scenes in the same location wearing a period costume.

The movie is about a young woman (Lively), born at the turn of 20th century, who is rendered ageless after an accident. After years of a solitary life, she meets a man who might be worth losing her immortality.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/05/05/blake-lively-ryan-reynolds-are-gucci-perfect-at-met-gala-2014/

Blake Lively captures the cameras with her gorgeous dress at the 2014 Met Gala held at the Metropolitan Museum of Art on Monday (May 5) in New York City.

The 26-year-old actress was accompanied on the red carpet by her husband Ryan Reynolds, who was handsome in a tuxedo.

Last week, Blake was all smiles while filming scenes at the beach for her upcoming movie Age of Adaline in Canada.

FYI: Blake and Ryan are both dressed in Gucci.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She is stunning! What a gorgeous couple.


----------



## Jayne1

^ She is stunning!  I always love how she looks. But does it look like her implant hurts?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks beautiful.


----------



## AEGIS

the cape did nothing for her
she and ryan look marrrvahleous together


----------



## Pazdzernika

Love the colour. Completely random but totally curious - has she ever confirmed who did her rhinoplasty? I read up thread a Dr. Kanodia but were there other names associated with this surgery?


----------



## Swanky

Dress is gorgeous but more Oscars-worthy IMO, I don't like her hair at all.


----------



## scarlet555

lovely dress, hair looks weird, but she looks beyond her years.


----------



## Bentley1

Her dress is really pretty, she, however, is pretty average looking. Her hair is not helping matters.


----------



## originallyxelle

I feel like her dress would have looked 10x better without the cape. Blake and Ryan look great together. I hate her hair but her body looks banging.


----------



## Starlett309

She looks great. Love the dress x1 million!


----------



## MarieG

Wow! They both look amazing and so happy together!


----------



## Chanel522

Love the dress, but her hair doesn't look good and I don't find her the least bit attractive facially at all.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I don't think she's got a pretty face, but she's got amazing style and an amazing figure (and a beautiful man)!!! Counts for a lot.


----------



## summer2815

I love everything about this look!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Why did they do that to her hair.


----------



## cakegirl

She's a pretty girl with a great body, but I usually don't  like her red carpet style. Somehow it's boring but too much at the same time.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I think she looks gorgeous lol


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The hair was one of my favorite parts about the look LOL.


----------



## Stephanie***

Stunning woman!


----------



## purseprincess32

Cute couple! I liked Blake's style on GG!


----------



## Lounorada

Her hair would have looked great, minus the side part pinned back. The fit of the dress is a little off, too tight in places and the dress itself strongly resembles Kate Hudson's Atelier Versace gown from the Oscars this year. Apart from the obvious difference being the colour!


----------



## whimsic

She looks gorgeous, I love everything about that look.


----------



## JessicaGn

Loved her look!


----------



## theDuchess26

Love her look minus the hair


----------



## NY_Mami

So I'm guessing she got new implants???....


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I never liked her until I started watching Gossip Girl (I know, a little late lol). I think she was good in the show and now I really like her! Lol


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I love her look at the Met Gala, she looks on point.


----------



## Tivo

MarieG said:


> Wow! They both look amazing and so happy together!


She looks happy. He looks like he's trying to be a buzzkill. If the blinds on them are correct they won't last much longer.


----------



## Avril

Tivo said:


> She looks happy. He looks like he's trying to be a buzzkill. If the blinds on them are correct they won't last much longer.



What blind items?!


----------



## Tivo

Avril said:


> What blind items?!


He is reportedly very controlling and doesn't like her doing too much publicity. She has to check in all the time.


----------



## Mimi2000

Is that why Scarlett left him?


----------



## Bentley1

Tivo said:


> He is reportedly very controlling and doesn't like her doing too much publicity. She has to check in all the time.



Eww. He's not even worth all that.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Grace of Monaco premiere during the 2014 Cannes Film Festival on Wednesday afternoon (May 14) in Cannes, France.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Fabulous.


----------



## Swanky

LOVE the dress and accessories!


----------



## slowlikehoney

She looks stunning here! That profile shot of her is so majestic.


----------



## summer2815

That dress is AMAZING!


----------



## cojordan

I love that dress. The color is amazing.


----------



## Chanel522

Gorgeous dress and accessories, but like I said in the style thread, she looks so so old to me.


----------



## Swanky




----------



## labelwhore04

That dress is stunning, wow.


----------



## Jayne1

^  Always stunning.


----------



## kaitydid

She looks fantastic! That dress is amazing on her.


----------



## prettyprincess

shes perfect!


----------



## wordpast

That dress!!!


----------



## theDuchess26

She looks amazing, that dress is gorgeous and her body is insane


----------



## ByeKitty

She looks beautiful!! She does look like she lost some weight while she was perfectly fine before... But oh well, still just as fabulous


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She is gorgeous.


----------



## Avril

She looks unbelievable at Cannes - perfection from head to toe.


----------



## MarieG

She looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Swanky

*Breathe in! Blake Lively wows in sequined waist-cincher dress as she leads the fash-pack at Mr Turner premiere in Cannes 
*
She always looks red carpet ready  and actress Blake Lively has stolen the show at the 67th annual Cannes  Film Festival for the second day running. 

The  gorgeous girl headed out to the premiere of new Mike Leigh film, Mr  Turner on Thursday evening, a beautifully shot biopic about the famous  British painter, played by Timothy Spall. 

The  26-year-old looked incredible in a white sequined Chanel dress which  cinched her in at the waist and showed off her slim figure. 







 What a dazzler! Blake Lively wows in a sequined Chanel dress at the Mr Turner premiere in Cannes on Thursday evening





 Sexy: Lively showed off a hint of side-boob from some angles

 With a plunging neckline and a fishtail hem, the dazzling number was sure to make her stand out from the crowd.

    Accessorising with a chiffon  scarf draped over her arms, Blake, who is the ambassador for L'Oreal  Paris, polished off her look with a stunning pair of flower earrings and  an oversized cocktail ring. 

Giving herself some extra inches, the stunning star wowed in a pair of pearlescent Sophia Webster court shoes. 







 Taking the plunge: The actress posed with her hands in her pockets as she walked up the steps to the event







 Flawless face: No wonder Blake is the ambassador for L'Oreal Paris








Showstopping: Blake Lively and Zoe Sardana later wowed in minidresses as they arrived at the Martinez Hotel  

Waving to the hoardes of  fans who waited outside to catch a glimpse of the star, Blake also  spent a short while posing for photographers, with her hands in the  pockets of her designer gown. 

Wearing her hair in loose tousled curls and with the most minimal of make-up, the actress let her natural beauty shine though. 

The festival is likely a welcome break for Blake, as she has been busy filming Age Of Adaline in Canada.




Such a pro: The star perfected her over-the-shouder look as she posed for photographers


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-dress-premiere-Mr-Turner.html#ixzz31owicICm


----------



## Mimi2000

Her legs go on forever!


----------



## Tivo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Breathe in! Blake Lively wows in sequined waist-cincher dress as she leads the fash-pack at Mr Turner premiere in Cannes
> *
> She always looks red carpet ready  and actress Blake Lively has stolen the show at the 67th annual Cannes  Film Festival for the second day running.
> 
> The  gorgeous girl headed out to the premiere of new Mike Leigh film, Mr  Turner on Thursday evening, a beautifully shot biopic about the famous  British painter, played by Timothy Spall.
> 
> The  26-year-old looked incredible in a white sequined Chanel dress which  cinched her in at the waist and showed off her slim figure.
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/05/15/article-0-1DE06ADE00000578-468_634x939.jpg
> What a dazzler! Blake Lively wows in a sequined Chanel dress at the Mr Turner premiere in Cannes on Thursday evening
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/05/15/article-2629545-1DE085DD00000578-606_634x856.jpg
> Sexy: Lively showed off a hint of side-boob from some angles
> 
> With a plunging neckline and a fishtail hem, the dazzling number was sure to make her stand out from the crowd.
> 
> Accessorising with a chiffon  scarf draped over her arms, Blake, who is the ambassador for L'Oreal  Paris, polished off her look with a stunning pair of flower earrings and  an oversized cocktail ring.
> 
> Giving herself some extra inches, the stunning star wowed in a pair of pearlescent Sophia Webster court shoes.
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/05/15/article-2629545-1DE05AFD00000578-897_634x949.jpg
> 
> Taking the plunge: The actress posed with her hands in her pockets as she walked up the steps to the event
> 
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/05/15/article-2629545-1DE06CD100000578-384_634x440.jpg
> Flawless face: No wonder Blake is the ambassador for L'Oreal Paris
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/05/15/article-2629545-1DE1191200000578-38_306x671.jpgi.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/05/15/article-2629545-1DE1233300000578-603_306x671.jpg
> Showstopping: Blake Lively and Zoe Sardana later wowed in minidresses as they arrived at the Martinez Hotel
> 
> Waving to the hoardes of  fans who waited outside to catch a glimpse of the star, Blake also  spent a short while posing for photographers, with her hands in the  pockets of her designer gown.
> 
> Wearing her hair in loose tousled curls and with the most minimal of make-up, the actress let her natural beauty shine though.
> 
> The festival is likely a welcome break for Blake, as she has been busy filming Age Of Adaline in Canada.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/05/15/article-2629545-1DE05A2400000578-356_634x414.jpg
> Such a pro: The star perfected her over-the-shouder look as she posed for photographers
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-dress-premiere-Mr-Turner.html#ixzz31owicICm



Flawless.

s1.bild.me/bilder/260513/6397003tumblr_lsbu4l33tL1qbnylmo1_500.gif


----------



## whimsic

I wish her hair was neater. Beautiful nonetheless.,


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love the way her hair is loose and blowing like that. She looks ethereal. So gorgeous.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/05/15...ds-in-the-pockets-of-her-chanel-couture-gown/

Blake Lively wears a gorgeous white partially sheer gown while hitting the red carpet at the Mr. Turner premiere during the 2014 Cannes Film Festival on Thursday (May 15) in Cannes, France.

The 26-year-old actress dress had little pockets in the front  too cute!

That same day, Blakes husband Ryan Reynolds landed at the Nice Airport in Nice, France to join his wife in the gorgeous resort area. Too bad they did not walk the carpet together!

FYI: Blake is wearing Chanel Couture and Sophia Webster shoes.


----------



## Chanel522

LOVE the dress and her hair here!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

She is looking AMAZING lately.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

The hair .. the legs. JESUS LAWD


----------



## Poth

GAH!!  I wish I could float into the office like that tomorrow morning.


----------



## purseprincess32

Blake looked beautiful and fresh faced. Her makeup was amazing! I know this is a Blake thread but Zoe looked good in that picture too.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm pretty 'meh' about her other looks at Cannes but that burgundy Gucci dress is pure fabulousness  That entire look is a head to toe win.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

All of her looks are a win at Cannes. She looks stunning.


----------



## Avril

She is a goddess.  Those looks at Cannes are just other worldly - her legs go on for a million miles!!!  Totally stunning.


----------



## Avril

californiaCRUSH said:


> The hair .. the legs. JESUS LAWD




This!!!  Jesus lawd is the best way to describe it!! 

I think she styles herself too, doesn't she?  I read that somewhere recently.


----------



## Fairy-bag

Chanel522 said:


> Gorgeous dress and accessories, but like I said in the style thread, she looks so so old to me.




I agree. I love her confidence and everything, but her face looks old, I thought she was in her mid thirties.


----------



## Swanky

I think she says she styles herself. . .  


Although, I also think that having Karl Lagerfeld and other design houses having your exact measurements and sending you gowns isn't like the rest of us going to a store and trying to select our own look for an event.


----------



## summer2815

She is knocking it out of the ball park at Cannes!


----------



## kirsten

She is a designers dream come true to dress.


----------



## Stephanie***

It must hurt being that beautiful!!! STUNNING!


----------



## labelwhore04

Fairy-bag said:


> I agree. I love her confidence and everything, but her face looks old, I thought she was in her mid thirties.



Yeah her face is starting to age. In her Gossip Girl days she looked so youthful. She hasn't been looking the best facially lately IMO.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/05/16...oordinate-outfits-at-captive-cannes-premiere/

Blake Lively and husband Ryan Reynolds are a gorgeous coordinating pair while attending the premiere of his upcoming film The Captive during the 2014 Cannes Film Festival held on Friday (May 16) in Cannes, France.

Earlier in the day, the 37-year-old actor was handsome in a suit while promoting the film at the photo call with his co-stars Rosario Dawson, Mireille Enos, and Scott Speedman.

It was recently announced that the U.S. distribution rights for The Captive have been acquired by A24, who partnered with DirecTV on the deal.


----------



## Chanel522

They're an odd couple to me.  Not sure why, but they are.  

Anyway, very pretty dress and Ryan looks really handsome like usual!  I do think Blake upgraded her implants though.  They look good.


----------



## bisousx

I actually don't like her bigger boobs... it's a little odd for a Hollywood celeb to have un-proportionate implants. Her smaller ones were cute.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/05/15/blake-lively-feminine-in-florals-for-le-grand-journal/

Blake Lively wears a stunning flowered dress for a taping of Le Grand Journal in Cannes, France on Thursday afternoon (May 15).

The 26-year-old actress was joined by her fellow LOreal brand ambassador Zoe Saldana after walking the red carpet at the premiere of Mr. Turner earlier in the day during the 2014 Cannes Film Festival.

Just the day before, Blake attended the opening ceremonies and Grace of Monaco premiere in a showstopping Gucci Premiere gown.

FYI: Blake is wearing a Giambattista Valli Haute Couture dress with Stuart Weitzman sandals.


----------



## September24

where did her boobs go??


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Avril said:


> This!!!  Jesus lawd is the best way to describe it!!
> 
> I think she styles herself too, doesn't she?  I read that somewhere recently.



I remember reading that somewhere too.

I think she looks great 99% of the time.


----------



## scarlet555

her hair up is so severe...  she looks better with her hair down


----------



## theDuchess26

The black and white dress is a great look on her very old Hollywood.


----------



## Avril

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/05/15/blake-lively-feminine-in-florals-for-le-grand-journal/
> 
> Blake Lively wears a stunning flowered dress for a taping of Le Grand Journal in Cannes, France on Thursday afternoon (May 15).
> 
> The 26-year-old actress was joined by her fellow LOreal brand ambassador Zoe Saldana after walking the red carpet at the premiere of Mr. Turner earlier in the day during the 2014 Cannes Film Festival.
> 
> Just the day before, Blake attended the opening ceremonies and Grace of Monaco premiere in a showstopping Gucci Premiere gown.
> 
> FYI: Blake is wearing a Giambattista Valli Haute Couture dress with Stuart Weitzman sandals.



Gorgeous!


----------



## myown

labelwhore04 said:


> Yeah her face is starting to age. In her Gossip Girl days she looked so youthful. She hasn't been looking the best facially lately IMO.



I think it has to do with her facial expression. Like she is tenses her face all the time. If her face is calm she looks way younger and softer.


----------



## myown

Chanel522 said:


> I do think Blake upgraded her implants though.


this is from January this year


----------



## dalinda

whaat? she has implants? i always thought she had the most beautiful natural pair of boobs among all of the hollywood actresses and now my illusion has been shattered


----------



## slowlikehoney

dalinda said:


> whaat? she has implants? i always thought she had the most beautiful natural pair of boobs among all of the hollywood actresses and now my illusion has been shattered




Lol! It's ok. Think of it this way, even Blake Lively needs a little boost now and then. Haha! 
Though honestly, she may just have bought some really uplifting bras. That can make all the difference in how the "girls" look. Some bras squash you down, others lift everything up high and dry. And sometimes if you lose weight the boobs stay the same and they look bigger because everything else is smaller. All kinds of reasons why her boobs may look different.


----------



## nastasja

dalinda said:


> whaat? she has implants? i always thought she had the most beautiful natural pair of boobs among all of the hollywood actresses and now my illusion has been shattered




And a nose job...


----------



## Jayne1

dalinda said:


> whaat? she has implants? i always thought she had the most beautiful natural pair of boobs among all of the hollywood actresses and now my illusion has been shattered


Nose jog and gorgeous, new teeth.

She is stunning now, I've always liked her.


----------



## Chanel522

The plastic surgery made a huge difference for her and was a big improvement, but I still don't find her face pretty.  Her body is amazing though!


----------



## bisousx

slowlikehoney said:


> Lol! It's ok. Think of it this way, even Blake Lively needs a little boost now and then. Haha!
> Though honestly, she may just have bought some really uplifting bras. That can make all the difference in how the "girls" look. Some bras squash you down, others lift everything up high and dry. And sometimes if you lose weight the boobs stay the same and they look bigger because everything else is smaller. All kinds of reasons why her boobs may look different.



No, they are implants lol. They look like implants.

Not many celebs go for padded bras, with all the clingy dresses they wear that require you to go braless.


----------



## myown

slowlikehoney said:


> Lol! It's ok. Think of it this way, even Blake Lively needs a little boost now and then. Haha!
> Though honestly, she may just have bought some really uplifting bras. That can make all the difference in how the "girls" look. Some bras squash you down, others lift everything up high and dry. And sometimes if you lose weight the boobs stay the same and they look bigger because everything else is smaller. All kinds of reasons why her boobs may look different.



yeah that what I was thinking actually, too


----------



## slowlikehoney

bisousx said:


> No, they are implants lol. They look like implants.
> 
> 
> 
> Not many celebs go for padded bras, with all the clingy dresses they wear that require you to go braless.




Lol. I don't really care that much about the status of her boobs. I was just trying for some equanimity.


----------



## prettyprincess

she doesnt look like shes had a nose job , implants, or even veneers. Her nose looks contoured, her teeth could easily have been straightened w braces, and the boobs look the same size. push up bras work wonders. My teeth were worse than hers before i had braces, now they are perfectly straight, same w my nose (w good contouring), and every girl knows that a good push up bra does amazing things.


----------



## Swanky

I see a nose job for sure  It looks great.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I see a nose job for sure  It looks great.




I never can tell about noses myself. Unless it's really drastic. But I agree, whatever she has or has not had done she looks fabulous.


----------



## Chanel522

Yep...definitely a nose job but it was done very tastefully and looks natural.


----------



## labelwhore04

prettyprincess said:


> she doesnt look like shes had a nose job , implants, or even veneers. Her nose looks contoured, her teeth could easily have been straightened w braces, and the boobs look the same size. push up bras work wonders. My teeth were worse than hers before i had braces, now they are perfectly straight, same w my nose (w good contouring), and every girl knows that a good push up bra does amazing things.



Are you serious? It's painfully obvious she's had a nose job. It looks completely different. That is NOT contouring It's the best thing she's ever done for herself though cause she looks amazing.


----------



## mundodabolsa

bisousx said:


> I actually don't like her bigger boobs... it's a little odd for a Hollywood celeb to have un-proportionate implants. Her smaller ones were cute.



so glad someone thinks like me, I think her implants look god awful. can't understand how anyone could look at that body and think those are real. all of her cannes gowns are gorgeous yet I think she looks bizarre simply because of those bolted on foreign objects! 

I think she looks like a little girl playing dress up at cannes. the gowns are too spectacular for her, she doesn't have the grandeur or status as an actress to pull those off.  cate blanchchett and charlize theron can get away with those gowns, not blake lively.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wow, that nose job did wonders for her.  

That black and white dress is one of the prettiest dresses I've ever seen! It would be perfect for the Oscars.


----------



## Lounorada

Chanel522 said:


> *They're an odd couple to me. Not sure why, but they are.*
> 
> Anyway, very pretty dress and Ryan looks really handsome like usual! I do think Blake upgraded her implants though. They look good.


 
I get that, he always looks like her male best friend rather than her husband to me!!


----------



## NY_Mami

She got a second boob job???...


----------



## NY_Mami

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/05/16...oordinate-outfits-at-captive-cannes-premiere/
> 
> Blake Lively and husband Ryan Reynolds are a gorgeous coordinating pair while attending the premiere of his upcoming film The Captive during the 2014 Cannes Film Festival held on Friday (May 16) in Cannes, France.
> 
> Earlier in the day, the 37-year-old actor was handsome in a suit while promoting the film at the photo call with his co-stars Rosario Dawson, Mireille Enos, and Scott Speedman.
> 
> It was recently announced that the U.S. distribution rights for The Captive have been acquired by A24, who partnered with DirecTV on the deal.



Am I the only one getting Julia Roberts Valentino teas from this look???...


----------



## qudz104

I still don't consider her stunning but she is very pretty, has an amazing body and has the best wardrobe and hair.


----------



## prettyprincess

labelwhore04 said:


> Are you serious? It's painfully obvious she's had a nose job. It looks completely different. That is NOT contouring It's the best thing she's ever done for herself though cause she looks amazing.



I dont see it. Ive seen contouring do wonders

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cS9hYJkL6A


----------



## Chanel522

Right, but ppl don't typically contour on a daily basis unless you're a Kardashian and then you kountour even to go to bed &#128521;.  

There are plenty of pics of Blake w no makeup and her nose looks very different that her original nose.  It's no big deal...lol!  She got a nose job...so what?  Millions of "regular" ppl get nose jobs and almost all celebs do.


----------



## labelwhore04

prettyprincess said:


> I dont see it. Ive seen contouring do wonders
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cS9hYJkL6A



She doesn't contour every time she leaves the house. How do you explain pics without makeup? She's 100% had a nose job but you can believe what you want


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She is perfection in so many ways --  I die.


----------



## Jayne1

prettyprincess said:


> I dont see it. Ive seen contouring do wonders
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cS9hYJkL6A



How about these comparison shots?

I'd love to know who her surgeon was.  I'd go to him in a heart beat and pay anything he asked.  Funny how some noses just turn out so much more natural than others.


----------



## AEGIS

if that's contouring nobody would ever need to get a nose job. ever. or get a boob job.


----------



## AEGIS

this bish can work....not act. but can WERK a dress.


----------



## krissa

Jayne1 said:


> How about these comparison shots?
> 
> I'd love to know who her surgeon was.  I'd go to him in a heart beat and pay anything he asked.  Funny how some noses just turn out so much more natural than others.



Very subtle nose job. It's not like it was drastic like Ashlee Simpson or Ashley tisdale.


----------



## whimsic

No amount of contouring will lift and refine the tip of the nose.


----------



## Paris Darling

I never knew she had a boob job. A nose job, yes. But something else I didn't know. Either way she looks really good!


----------



## myown

I want her nose


----------



## Mimi2000

Jayne1 said:


> How about these comparison shots?
> 
> I'd love to know who her surgeon was.  I'd go to him in a heart beat and pay anything he asked.  Funny how some noses just turn out so much more natural than others.



She definitely had her nose and boobs done. Her teeth also looks like their veneers. They look longer than her before photos. She looks a lot better after all the help from her doctor.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Jayne1 said:


> How about these comparison shots?
> 
> I'd love to know who her surgeon was.  I'd go to him in a heart beat and pay anything he asked.  Funny how some noses just turn out so much more natural than others.



in this series of pics don't her eyes also look subtly different? I think the term is they are less hooded now?


----------



## Swanky

Yes, and less fleshy underneath. I don't find her pretty, but all the work she had was tasteful and good IMO.


----------



## Elizshop

She looks like she had something done to her eyes too? Maybe removed some extra sagging on her upper eyelid. I think she looks beautiful though not over done.


----------



## Solemony

The only difference I've noticed are her boobs and nose but everything looks particular the same to me so :>. She does have some killer dresses and hair!


----------



## whimsic

I'd love to know who her dentist was.. Her new teeth are perfect and natural, just like all her other work. Everything about her looks different, boobs, teeth, upper lip, nose, eyes, yet she looks natural and beautiful compared to before. Great job, surgeons!


----------



## Tivo

Everything looks great except her face. She is aging badly. Hopefully she just rides it out and doesn't get fillers.


----------



## Tivo

Jayne1 said:


> How about these comparison shots?
> 
> I'd love to know who her surgeon was.  I'd go to him in a heart beat and pay anything he asked.  Funny how some noses just turn out so much more natural than others.


Her nose seemed easier to alter because of the overextended tip.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

2014 CFDA fashion awards at Alice Tully Hall, Lincoln Center on June 2, 2014 in New York City.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don't love the dress, but I love the accessories and the retro hair.


----------



## smilerr

I don't find her pretty but she can dress!


----------



## JessicaGn

I like it. It suits her.


----------



## Chanel522

Love the dress and shoes!


----------



## pixiesparkle

I think she has gorgeous hair and most of the time her hair dos are perfect but not loving this one at all


----------



## Bentley1

The girl has had a nose job, her nose is large and beak like in the before pictures, give me a darn break! Her new nose  looks great!!!! 

She's not pretty, imo, but she has lovely hair and legs. That's all I've got.


----------



## Swanky

I like it all!  I don't like her faux "squinty trying to look far, far away" pose though.


----------



## ChanelMommy

I don't are for her hair much in these latest photos..


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She usually rocks the red carpet but this isn't working for me at all.


----------



## kaitydid

I don't care for her hair and accessories, but I love her dress and shoes!


----------



## MarieG

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> 2014 CFDA fashion awards at Alice Tully Hall, Lincoln Center on June 2, 2014 in New York City.




Wow! She's just so hot! Maybe not the most beautiful but definitely incredibly hot!


----------



## ByeKitty

I hate the hair and accessories in the last look... Less is more Blake..


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I like it, minus the hairdo...


----------



## Lounorada

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't like her faux "squinty trying to look far, far away" pose though.



This is one of the things that irks me about her. I'm sure she practises it in the mirror too!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/06/04...once-at-guccis-chime-for-change-event-in-nyc/

Blake Lively shows a peek of cleavage while stepping out for Guccis Chime for Change event held at Gucci Fifth Avenue on Tuesday evening (June 3) in New York City.

The 26-year-old actress caught up with Beyonce and her sister Solange Knowles inside the party where it looked like they had a really animated conversation! Check out those pics below!

The day before, Blake went undercover in a hat while running errands before she hit the carpet at the 2014 CFDA Fashion Awards at Alice Tully Hall.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Cute dress, but I've seen her look way better. I don't love the color. Her legs are TDF.  That's the best I've seen Beyoncé look in a long while, although the jumpsuit is still ill fitting and the shoes are all wrong.


----------



## ByeKitty

Her breast implants look so obvious in that dress... not cute


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Amazing PR.


----------



## knics33

ByeKitty said:


> Her breast implants look so obvious in that dress... not cute





BagOuttaHell said:


> Amazing PR.



Agree on both. I know I have said it before, but she looks a lot older than her age... and it's not like bad skin, or the typical signs of aging. It's just the way her facial features are, if that makes sense.


----------



## berrydiva

Blake looks good. Even though she's got her goods on display, it works somehow. Any time I try to wear something plunging or low cut I always feel it looks like I'm trying to do too much. I wonder what she has supporting her in the dress.


----------



## whimsic

Her breast look so much bigger. I thought they were perfect before, now they just stick out


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Hate that dress &#128541;


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/06/04/blake-lively-embraces-the-overalls-trend/

Blake Lively goes casual for the day in a pair of black overalls and loafers in New York City on Wednesday afternoon (June 3).

Later on, the 26-year-old actress got some help from a few bodyguards with an umbrella as she was leaving for the Gucci Chime for Change event.

Overalls a making a huge comeback amongst celebs and Blake proves she rock them probably better than anyone else.

Just the day before, Blake was seen out at the 2014 CFDA Fashion Awards in a sparkly gold number.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love the jumpsuit and that outfit looks fabulous with that coat. The coat is prettier than the dress.


----------



## MJDaisy

does she have any big projects coming out? i haven't seen her in anything since gossip girl.


----------



## Guppygirl

Solemony said:


> The only difference I've noticed are her boobs and nose but everything looks particular the same to me so :>. She does have some killer dresses and hair!


iTA


----------



## Swanky

*Lively in leather! Ms Blake stands out in ruffled green blouse and short skirt while leaving a photo shoot in LA   
*

  Try as she might, Blake Lively could never blend into the woodwork.
The 26-year-old actress was head-to-toe gorgeous in Gucci as she was spotted leaving a fashion shoot in Los Angeles on Monday.
Blake  - who is the face of Gucci Premiere fragrance - was outfitted in the  designer's $3,500 sage-green ruffled leather blouse that fit her snugly  and smoothly from neck to wrist.






Stand out star: Blake Lively looked lovely in head-to-toe Gucci as she emerged from a photo shoot in LA on Monday

The  light brown $2,500 leather skirt was tight around Blake's slender waist  and flared out seamlessly a few inches above the knee to show off her  lithe limbs and a pair of animal print Gucci pumps.
Blake's  long blonde hair was half up, half down and trailed to her waist as she  posed nonchalantly in a wood-paneled hallway with hands on hips.
For Blake, it was just another work day and no doubt she was looking forward to some barefoot time at home.





Got Gucci: The Age Of Adaline star tends to favour Gucci designs










Loves leather: The 26-year-old Savages star wore  a sage-green leather Gucci blouse with a light brown Gucci skirt and  Gucci pumps





Job well done: Blake is also the face of Gucci Premiere fragrance          

'I never think about how other people will respond to the way I dress,' Blake previously told Lucky magazine. 
'Dressing  up is all about reflecting how I feel. That could call for wearing  something totally inappropriate, like a beaded purse and a gorgeous pair  of crystal heels just to go to the grocery store.'
Blake,  who recently completed the romantic drama The Age Of Adaline, has been  keeping busy while her husband of nearly two years, Ryan Reynolds,  shoots his film Woman In Gold in the UK.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...irt-leaving-photo-shoot-LA.html#ixzz34vyXxAVJ 
​


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That blouse is hideous.


----------



## Solemony

Would've been better if it were a simple green silk blouse.


----------



## kmd1_123

she looks like a tree


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

kmd1_123 said:


> she looks like a tree




Lol!!! This made me laugh &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## kaitydid

I like the overall look of the outfit, but I hate that it's all leather.


----------



## ByeKitty

kmd1_123 said:


> she looks like a tree



 You're right she does!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Not a fan of the last look... she can do better!


----------



## Swanky

*Blake Lively Gushes About Ryan Reynolds, Defends Powerful Women in 'Vogue' August 2014 *






*Blake Lively* is totally one with nature on the cover of _Vogue_ magazine&#8217;s August 2014 issue.
 Here&#8217;s what the 26-year-old actress, who is launching her own lifestyle website, had to share with the mag:
*On the backlash she may receive about her lifestyle website:*  &#8220;I&#8217;m sure there will be plenty of people who will say horrible things.  I&#8217;m sure this interview will be picked apart. But you can&#8217;t worry about  it. There have been so many things written about me that are untrue and  horrifying. I can&#8217;t even believe that my family has to read this stuff.  You just have to do what makes you happy, because you&#8217;ll never get a  unanimous vote. People like to gossip. They bond over it. They don&#8217;t  bond over complimenting famous people. I&#8217;m always the first person to  defend Gwyneth Paltrow. Or any woman in a position of power, like Martha  Stewart or Oprah, who gets burned. Because they have paved the path for  so many other women who are doing something they believe in.&#8221;
*On how **Martha Stewart* *saved her wedding: *  &#8220;Our wedding was becoming a disaster, and we didn&#8217;t know what to do, so  we called Martha! She said, &#8216;Don&#8217;t worry. I&#8217;ll handle it.&#8217; She sent her  team down to save us. And then she called her friends who have a home  in South Carolina and set us up at the most amazing getaway. This is the  day of our wedding!&#8221; 
*On hubby **Ryan Reynolds*:  &#8220;He&#8217;s a part of it because everything we do in life we do together. If  I&#8217;m working on a movie, he helps me with my character; I do the same  with him. Picking out a coffee table. What we&#8217;re going to eat. He&#8217;s a  beautiful writer&#8212;he&#8217;s written a lot of stuff for us. And he&#8217;s got a  great barometer and he knows me, so he will tell me if it&#8217;s not as good  as it can be. He&#8217;s going to be a great father and leader and  patriarch&#8212;he&#8217;s so meant to be all of those things. The fact that he  lived so much before we got together, he&#8217;s the exact realized person  that he should be. And so I get to share my life with the person he&#8217;s  become, and we get to grow from there.&#8221; 
 For more from *Blake*, visit Vogue.com.


----------



## wildblood

What does this bish have on Anna Wintour to now have 3 Vogue covers


----------



## MCF

I'm interested in seeing her lifestyle website.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Love the Vogue shots. SHe's beautiful - definitely a girl crush of mine.


----------



## Jayne1

MCF said:


> I'm interested in seeing her lifestyle website.


Me too.  For some reason, I really like her!  (But not the name she selected for it.)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks beautiful, but I don't love the pictures.


----------



## Eva1991

Does anyone have a link to her website? TIA!


----------



## twinkle.tink

She is gorgeous! I will check out her site as well, she seems very down to Earth.


----------



## Swanky

I don't care for her personally. . .  I'm trying to figure out what make her an authority in creating a lifestyle website though?  She said she couldn't plan her own wedding and called in the pro the day before.


----------



## Avril

wildblood said:


> What does this bish have on Anna Wintour to now have 3 Vogue covers



LOL.  I don't think she has anything - she just looks good and has that likeable factor.



Eva1991 said:


> Does anyone have a link to her website? TIA!



It hasn't been launched yet - it's due to be launched in the next week.



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't care for her personally. . .  I'm trying to figure out what make her an authority in creating a lifestyle website though?  She said she couldn't plan her own wedding and called in the pro the day before.



Why not create a lifestyle website?  I don't think anybody needs an authority in creating one   Lauren Conrad has one, Gwyenth Paltrow has one.  I'd say a lot of people will be interested in seeing Blake's website - she's got great fashion sense (I read before that she picks out all her own outfits) and always looks incredible. 

I'm looking forward to checking out her new venture.


----------



## Jayne1

Avril said:


> LOL.  I don't think she has anything - she just looks good and has that likeable factor.
> 
> Why not create a lifestyle website?  I don't think anybody needs an authority in creating one   Lauren Conrad has one, Gwyenth Paltrow has one.  I'd say a lot of people will be interested in seeing Blake's website - she's got great fashion sense (I read before that she picks out all her own outfits) and always looks incredible.


I forgot about Lauren Conrad.  She also has a great team that found a niche for her. Do people believe Lauren does this on her own?

Reese Witherspoon is also coming out with a lifestyle blog, focusing on her Southern background and personal style.  Saw that on www.wwd.com.

I say if Gwyneth Paltrow, Lauren Conrad and Reese can put a team together, so can Blake.


----------



## Swanky

I don't look at LC's or Goop.
Although I'm surely biased since I like LC and not Blake so much, I'd rather see hers - I can admit that.  Gwynenth is a lot older and has a lot more experience so I'd possibly peruse her site before as well.
But for Blake to say she can't throw a wedding together then promote a lifestyle site . . . the irony isn't lost on me, lol!


----------



## ropuszka

After reading this interview I came to the conclusion that she's just rude and not funny and surrounded by sycophants.I'm glad that real Blake Lively finally emerges. She and Ryan seems like huge *******s.


----------



## chicaloca

Blake's website sounds a lot like Lauren Conrad's The Little Market. If you're going to proclaim that your site is new and hasn't been done before you should make sure that's actually the case.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

wildblood said:


> What does this bish have on Anna Wintour to now have 3 Vogue covers



Anna is best buddies with Harvey Weinstein. And 'casting couch' is a very delicate expression on how Harvey chooses his protegees, including Blake.


----------



## Sasha2012

I like the shoot,beautiful scenery!




























via tumblr


----------



## caramelize126

ropuszka said:


> After reading this interview I came to the conclusion that she's just rude and not funny and surrounded by sycophants.I'm glad that real Blake Lively finally emerges. She and Ryan seems like huge *******s.




I usually really like blake, but i agree she comes off as obnoxious in this interview


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.laineygossip.com/Blake-L...ime-to-promote-lifestyle-brand-Preserve/30783

*Blakes 3rd VOGUE*

Heres what I wrote when Lupita Nyongo covered VOGUE earlier this summer:

As you know, VOGUE doesnt put black women on the cover very often. And when they do, its Oprah, Michelle *****, Halle Berry, Beyonce, Rihanna

Now Lupita who just won an Oscar.

All accomplished women, yes. Thats the point. Theyre HEAVILY accomplished. They HAVE to be.
You know who doesnt have to be?

Blake Lively.
Jessica Biel.
Sienna Miller.

Blake Lively covers the August 2014 issue of VOGUE for the THIRD TIME.

This time its because shes about to launch the Blake Lively Lifestyle, Preserve. Some women have to go and be the first lady, or build a media empire and earn a billion dollars, win best actress Oscars, be the greatest living entertainer

But Blake Lively?

All she has to do is start a blog, like Gwyneth Paltrow, in the spirit of Martha Stewart.

Um, can you even tell them all apart?

As you would expect, the article is about how Blake is all entrepreneur now. She takes phone calls and works on her phone while shes being driven to a restaurant with the writer. This must mean shes driven and focused and has a sharp business mind.

Speaking of business minds, Ivanka ***** is one of her friends. And Ivanka tells VOGUE that:

I dont think theres such a disconnect between what (Blakes) traditionally done as an actress and this new platform. Her ability to story-tell is something that shes clearly cultivated since childhood.

When you watch Blake Lively act, do you marvel at her ability to story-tell?

According to VOGUE, she knows a good story because shes also able to offer writing advice to those producing content on her site. At one point, the reporter is impressed because she tells the person on the other end of the phone to replace the word things with other more interesting nouns. Christ Jesus, is that where we live now?

But we trust her, you know?

We trust a girl who claims she knows her food and will eat that food. Have you noticed that in the last three years, Blake Lively doesnt give an interview without talking about food? Well f-ck me, surely a woman who feels comfortable in a kitchen is the kind of woman we can believe in.

And, most importantly now, a woman we should be buying from.


----------



## AEGIS

I don't really get why she's on the cover of Vogue and the cover isn't that great.I'm not buying what she's selling to be honest.

eta: based on whom you all are saying have created or are creating these websites I gather it's best to be blonde.


----------



## AEGIS

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't look at LC's or Goop.
> Although I'm surely biased since I like LC and not Blake so much, I'd rather see hers - I can admit that.  Gwynenth is a lot older and has a lot more experience so I'd possibly peruse her site before as well.
> *But for Blake to say she can't throw a wedding together then promote a lifestyle site . . . the irony isn't lost on me, lol!*


*
*


It shouldn't be lost on anyone. It's an embarrassing admission


----------



## Swanky

Kim Kardashian.  Just sayin' lol!  Plenty of people don't deserve it IMO 

Malaika Firth's cover was pretty though and it was kinda odd to see Lebron on it.  Liya Kebede has been on three times as well.

I do get the point, and I agree,  but I think plenty of undeservings get them, not just blondes.  And I'm not remotely interesting in Blake's site nor Gwyn's! lol!
I'd rather see plenty of over people on these covers.


Looking up covers. . .  Rihanna has covered it a lot - 3 US covers alone.


----------



## Alexenjie

As though they aren't enough internet sites devoted to different life styles already. 

I agree Blake came off badly (that sense of humor that only she gets) in that interview.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Ok, this interview is one of the most ridiculous ones I've ever read. Her comment about the restaurant was not "funny" as she claims it is. She comes across so obnoxious.


----------



## twinkle.tink

OK, I guess, I am going to go back and read the actual interview and not just the quotes.


----------



## Swanky

*Move over Gwyneth! Blake Lively 'Goopy' website Preserve launches*



 Gwyneth Paltrow better watch her back there's a new celebrity lifestyle website on the block.
Blake  Lively launched her foray into the online world of cool on Monday  promising to be a younger more hip - and slightly less expensive -  version of fellow actress' long running site Goop.
The  26-year-old's part blog, part store also ended up with a slightly  gloopy name, specifically the jelly-inspired title Preserve.








 New role: Blake Lively launched her foray into the online world of cool on Monday with a new lifestyle site called Preserve


While  the Gossip Girl star has previously avoided calling the site a  lifestyle one, just like Gwyneth's Blake's offers a host of stories  about cool clothes, places, foods and fashion scenes.
Cue  videos of artsy snippets, stories on tattooed men and organic health  remedies and, of course, a store which sells everything from spoons to  clothing and hot sauces to lighting options.
The  actress has been speaking of the project for months and now it is  finally here Blake was at pains to point this is not the star trying to  show people how to live like her but how people live already.






 Buying the cool factor: Blake's site offers a  host of stories about clothes, places, foods, fashion scenes and, of  course, a store which sells everything from spoons to clothing and hot  sauces to lighting options








 Not all about Blake: The Gossip Girl star was at  pains to point this is not the star trying to show people how to live  like her but how people live already


As  the name suggests while using the modern medium of the internet, she  wants her page to harken back to the small batch jam making times of  yesteryear and preserving and promoting underground designers and  produce.
Confused, well that's alright so is Blake.







 Evolving: The 26-year-old wife of Ryan Reynolds,  pictured last month, happily admits in her first Editor's Letter this  is a learning curve for her


The 26-year-old wife of Ryan Reynolds happily admits in her first Editor's Letter this is a learning curve for her.
She writes: 'Sitting down to write this editor&#8217;s letter has been the hardest thing I've done yet on my Preserve journey.
'I&#8217;m  more intimidated than I should probably admit. I&#8217;m no editor, no  artisan, no expert. And certainly no arbiter of what you should buy,  wear, or eat.
'I am hungry, though... not just for enchiladas. I'm hungry for experience.
'I'm  comfortable with the knowledge that I'm not a teacher, but rather, a  student. I don't do any one thing perfectly. I do a lot of things  though. Some well, some not-so-well.'
According to Blake, she and her team think of the site not as a lifestyle website but a 'new street.'
'A  sort of greatest hits of "Main Street, USA". While the whole world  races to keep up with technology, we tighten our laces, join the race,  but our end goal is to preserve what's already there.

'The  function of Preserve is part magazine, part e-commerce hub, part  philanthropic endeavour and - above all - a place to showcase the power  of imagination, ingenuity, quality, and (simply put) people.
'Preserve  is a creative space. An indulgent space. A space for pleasure and fun.  But also a space for knowledge. A space that honours both tradition and  innovation - a space that honours the future, while having a love affair  with the past...'
However,  now that they both have lifestyle sites, do not expect Blake to start a  war with Gwyneth, the Gossip Girl star recently name dropped her fellow  online retail blogger telling Vogue she is always in the actress' and Martha Stewart's corner.
Blake  said: 'I&#8217;m always the first person to defend Gwyneth Paltrow. Or any  woman in a position of power, like Martha Stewart or Oprah, who gets  burned. Because they have paved the path for so many other women who are  doing something they believe in.'





 Arty Main Street: According to Blake, she and  her team think of the site not as a lifestyle website but a 'new street'  which promotes small designers and produce


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-website-Preserve-launches.html#ixzz389z9uyzj


----------



## Stepforded

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> According to Blake, *she and  her team* think of the site not as a lifestyle website but a 'new street'  which promotes small designers and produce


 
Hmmm ... methinks it'll be very much like Goopy's site in that she writes, and contributes, very little ... her name will more than likely be attached, but her input comprise of very few "contributions".

She is a stunning looking lady ... reminds me a lot of "Joss" from "Mistresses".


----------



## wildblood

50 dollars for a CUP?

http://preserve.us/short-cup.html

BLAKE bye.


----------



## shoprgrl

I love her glamorous style but not feeling the site. It's more rustic which is cool but not really her look so it's hard to relate it to her


----------



## Solemony

wildblood said:


> 50 dollars for a CUP?
> 
> http://preserve.us/short-cup.html
> 
> BLAKE bye.


I'm pretty sure I could make a better looking cup at my pottery class I used to take back in high school and sell at a much lower price than the one at her website. Better yet, you can probably buy at least 10+ cups for that price.


----------



## AEGIS

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Kim Kardashian.  Just sayin' lol!  Plenty of people don't deserve it IMO
> 
> Malaika Firth's cover was pretty though and it was kinda odd to see Lebron on it.  Liya Kebede has been on three times as well.
> 
> I do get the point, and I agree,  but I think plenty of undeservings get them, not just blondes.  And I'm not remotely interesting in Blake's site nor Gwyn's! lol!
> I'd rather see plenty of over people on these covers.
> 
> 
> Looking up covers. . .  Rihanna has covered it a lot - 3 US covers alone.




No I meant all of these blonde celebs are just staring these websites.  It's dumb. Like they don't think people see through them. Like "I'm blonde, thin and rich and kinda act but now I am gonna tell the every girl how to like decorate their home like the way my decorator like decorated mine." ugh shuddup

Liya Kebede is a model--not a celeb.  She should be on the cover of Vogue. Kim is a kumquat so no she should have never been on the cover ever.


----------



## Swanky

Oh, I thought you were referring to the Vogue cover, not websites.  Gotcha.

I still rarely agree w/ cover choices, lol!


----------



## myown

wildblood said:


> 50 dollars for a CUP?
> 
> http://preserve.us/short-cup.html
> 
> BLAKE bye.



but the cup looks pretty cool (but I wouldn´t spend 50 $ on a cup!)


----------



## Jayne1

I can't decide what I think of her site -- the photos aren't clear and sharp. I still want to see sharp, detailed photos of Jessica Simpson's wedding, hazy and filtered doesn't tell me enough and I want to save all her wedding details to my computer, but I digress,  

If I'm buying something?  I need every little detail they can give me, no hazy shots and no filters, please&#8230; and more modelling shots, too.


----------



## wildblood

Solemony said:


> I'm pretty sure I could make a better looking cup at my pottery class I used to take back in high school and sell at a much lower price than the one at her website. Better yet, you can probably buy at least 10+ cups for that price.



Yes exactly! There better be 48 dollars in the cup if I was gonna buy it. Plus a handle!


----------



## Swanky

*Trying to get more readers, Blake? Lively offers rare glimpse of her Marchesa wedding gown on her new lifestyle site*

Blake Lively's new lifestyle website launched this week to weak reviews, and along with her recommendations for artisanal condiments and pendant necklaces, she offers readers a rare glimpse of what seems to be her wedding dress.
A video that appears on the homepage of Preserve features a brief clip of the stylish 26-year-old dancing at her intimate 2012 wedding to Ryan Reynolds.
Ms Lively wore a couture Marchesa gown when the couple secretly tied the knot at Boone Hall Plantation in Mt. Pleasant, South Carolina, two years ago; and later, refused to release pictures from the ceremony.






Rare view: A glimpse of Blake Lively's wedding dress is offered in a video on her new lifestyle site
However, later that year, Martha Stewart Weddings revealed a partial view of the full-skirted, embellished gown.
Ms Lively recently revealed that the custom-made dress was damaged at her wedding reception - though Mr Reynolds helped her cope with the disappointment.

'Florence Welch was singing at the reception, and they brought out these sparklers, and I&#8217;m watching her sing. I look down and my wedding dress has a big burn mark from one of the sparklers. Right on the front! And it was just so heartbreaking to me,' she tells Vogue in the magazine's August issue.

She continued: 'And later, my dress was hanging up and Ryan said, "Isn&#8217;t that beautiful?" I said, "What?" And he pointed to the burn. My heart just stopped, because it was such a sensitive little subject. And he said, "You&#8217;ll always remember that moment with Florence singing and the sparklers. You have that forever, right there, preserved." Now that&#8217;s my favorite part of the dress.'
Presumably, that's how she came up with the name for Preserve, which she describes in her first editor's letter as 'a space which honors both tradition and innovation - a space which honors the future, while having a love affair with the past.'
She adds: 'The function of Preserve is part magazine, part e-commerce hub, part philanthropic endeavor and above all, a place to showcase the power of imagination, ingenuity, quality, and above all, people.'
 'As for how we operate, we haven't looked at Preserve as a new website, but rather as a new street. A sort of greatest hits of "Main Street, USA". While the whole world races to keep up with technology, we tighten our laces, join the race, but our end goal is to preserve what's already there.'
*New York Magazine said the site resembled a 'horror movie,' while Slate ran the headline 'Blake Lively Launches a Lifestyle Website and You Will Hate Yourself.'*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...fers-glimpse-Marchesa-gown.html#ixzz38SPkkjyN


----------



## wildblood

Lmao a horror movie. It does look like an attic you'd see in Halloween


----------



## Swanky

Lol!  I guess Martha feels like me?  Blake couldn't pull her wedding together and had to ask for Martha's help at the very last second. . . 

*'As she said, I'm an actress': Blake Lively awkwardly responds to  Martha Stewart's comment that she should 'stick to acting' rather than  start lifestyle blog Preserve
*
She hit headlines by calling Blake Lively's decision to start her own lifestyle blog 'stupid'.
Now  Blake, 26, has been forced to address Martha Stewart's comments that  she should 'stick to acting' after setting up her own Goop-like website  Preserve.
When  asked about Blake's website, Martha, 72, said last month: 'It's stupid,  she could be an actress! Why would you want to be me if you could be an  actress? I just did a movie yesterday, though -- I can't even tell you  about it -- but I want to be Blake Lively.'





 'As she said, I'm an actress': Blake Lively  awkwardly responds to Martha Stewart's comment that she should 'stick to  acting' rather than start lifestyle blog Preserve

  Speaking to E! Blake responded today, claiming she feels it is possible to do both career paths. 

'I want to have my own path professionally and even as she said, I'm an actress,' Blake revealed.
'I'm  doing something totally different so now I sort of have two careers  going on and it'll be interesting to see how it all pans out. But really  what it is, is I have two passions.'





'Let her try': Martha Stewart blasted  comparisons to Blake Lively as called the star's new lifestyle venture  'stupid', pictured together in NYC in 2011 

 'And I think ultimately, I will always be doing both, but one is going to be paying the bills better than the other.'
It must have been awkward for Blake, who enlisted Martha to help with her wedding to Ryan Reynolds in 2012.
And the actress went on to tell E! what a big fan she is of the lifestyle guru. 

'Who  doesn't want to be Martha Stewart?' she told them. 

'Martha Stewart has  been a huge inspiration to me my entire life. She's a huge source of  inspiration for my mom. She's how I came to know and love Martha.'
Blake became firm friends with Martha when she and Ryan moved into Martha's  neighbourhood in New York, and she thinks they're 'very friendly, very  nice people.'
She  told the Huffington Post: 'She moved into my neighbourhood a couple of  years ago with Ryan -- before they got married, they bought a house  right around the corner from my house. And they started to come over,  not to borrow sugar, but just as friends.'




New role: Blake Lively launched her foray into the online world of cool on Monday with a new lifestyle site called Preserve 








 'A legend of backyard barbecues': Indulge in $18.50 BBQ sauce and meat rub - and a $40 salt collection










 'Captivating crystals': a bowl on sale for $450  and the salt set, with flavors including Tahitian Vanilla, Wild Ginger,  and California Red salt





That's an expensive way to say I love you: A $300 'Marquee Heart' for sale on Preserve


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rt-lifestyle-blog-Preserve.html#ixzz39jszzRvH
​


----------



## bisousx

Ouch. Lol.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/08/13...-a-litter-of-kids-with-husband-ryan-reynolds/

*Blake Lively Wants to 'Spit Out a Litter' of Kids with Husband Ryan Reynolds!*

Blake Lively takes on a sexy pose on the cover of Marie Claire magazines September 2014 issue.

Heres what the 26-year-old actress had to share with the mag:

*On her relationship with husband Ryan Reynolds: *Weve never gone a week without seeing each other. Theres no major decision that I make without him. The best part is when we turn off our phones and just talk and hang out. Hes my best, best friend. What do you do with your best friend? You do nothing.

*On her past claims of wanting 30 kids of her own:* I gotta get started. If I could spit out a litter of kids, I would.

*On her new venture, Preserve, and immersive lifestyle e-commerce website:* I went straight from high school to Gossip Girl, and both were very structured, scheduled environments, so I never had freedom to explore and carve my own path. When I finished my show, I wanted to take a break from acting and try what I would have tried if I hadnt acted, and that was this.


----------



## Swanky

That open mouth pose is unnatural and not pretty on her IMO


----------



## Sasha2012

Stunning new photos have emerged of actress Blake Likely for Gucci, a brand she has now been affiliated with for several seasons.

The promotional shots see Hollywood's golden girl grin her way through a number of natural-looking shots for the brand, clad in a powder blue leather dress with her hair in a tousled braid.

In another set of snaps, the 27-year-old sports a gold shirt and a pair of dangling earrings, her sun-kissed locks tumbling over her slender shoulders.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...es-appears-new-shoot-Gucci.html#ixzz3EFbd7Sf4


----------



## MarvelGirl

Lovely!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She has the most beautiful smile.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Her website does not go with her image at all. When I look at her I don't think twee or folksy. 

Is there so much more money in this lifestyle blog thing than in acting?


----------



## Jayne1

Thingofbeauty said:


> Her website does not go with her image at all. When I look at her I don't think twee or folksy.
> 
> Is there so much more money in this lifestyle blog thing than in acting?


Agree, it doesn't seem like much of a fit, although she does love baking, apparently, so perhaps her blog should have leaned more towards that ?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Jayne1 said:


> Agree, it doesn't seem like much of a fit, although she does love baking, apparently, so perhaps her blog should have leaned more towards that ?


Which I could see!


----------



## krissa

Sasha2012 said:


> Stunning new photos have emerged of actress Blake Likely for Gucci, a brand she has now been affiliated with for several seasons.
> 
> The promotional shots see Hollywood's golden girl grin her way through a number of natural-looking shots for the brand, clad in a powder blue leather dress with her hair in a tousled braid.
> 
> In another set of snaps, the 27-year-old sports a gold shirt and a pair of dangling earrings, her sun-kissed locks tumbling over her slender shoulders.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...es-appears-new-shoot-Gucci.html#ixzz3EFbd7Sf4



Is she even acting anymore? She looks great tho.


----------



## Swanky

Still not finding her attractive. . . her brassy hair and unkempt eyebrows distract me.


----------



## whimsic

Her Gucci pics are nice. I love her body.


----------



## grazia

Beautiful lady. And working on getting her coins. Keep grinding my dear. It's business, man!


----------



## chowlover2

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Still not finding her attractive. . . her brassy hair and unkempt eyebrows distract me.


 I totally agree. I'm not even that impressed with her acting skills.


----------



## AEGIS

her hair looks so dry


----------



## Tivo

I think Blake is beautiful. Something so airy and lovely about her. She's one of the few blonde celebs on my "like" list.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm obsessed with her which I've said 5000 times now but just in case anybody missed it LOL.


----------



## dr.pepper

I think her hair is da bomb but her acting is SOOO bad. She is possibly the worst actor on Gossip Girl and come on, it's not like the rest of 'em are exactly Bryan Cranston!


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

dr.pepper said:


> I think her hair is da bomb but her acting is SOOO bad. She is possibly the worst actor on Gossip Girl and come on, it's not like the rest of 'em are exactly Bryan Cranston!



Blake is what she's because of her hair - and then her legs and boobs, but that hair is just flawless.

Plus, she's married to Ryan now, Anna W. adores her, plus I have to say that I loved her 73 questions for Vogue.


----------



## Tivo

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Blake is what she's because of her hair - and then her legs and boobs, but that hair is just flawless.
> 
> Plus, she's married to Ryan now, Anna W. adores her, plus I have to say that I loved her 73 questions for Vogue.


I think you're right. It's that hair.


----------



## sdkitty

Tivo said:


> I think you're right. It's that hair.


great hair combined with some other good features can really make a difference
I hear people talking about Connie Britton all the time - how they love her.  She's a very good actress, with an attractive figure and face and great hair.  I think the hair puts her over the top.


----------



## Swanky

Her hair?  Really?  Her hair is the worst part IMO   It looks home colored and brassy to me.  her body is killer though. . .  IMO.


----------



## AEGIS

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Her hair?  Really?  Her hair is the worst part IMO   It looks home colored and brassy to me.  her body is killer though. . .  IMO.



I can't imagine someone being famous for just her hair---and her hair isn't that great.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Agree that her acting is terrible. But her figure is absolutely TDF. She looks gorgeous in just about everything she wears. And I do think she has great style/taste - as it is similar to mine. I love 95% of the things she wears.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Just read they are expecting. That is going to be one gorgeous baby.


----------



## Swanky

Was coming to say same. 

People.com

And so begins her litter of kids: Blake Lively is going to be a mom!

The actress is expecting her first child with husband Ryan Reynolds, she announced Monday on her website, Preserve.

The mom-to-be even gave fans a sweet peek at her growing baby bump in the blog celebrating moms. &#8220;With family on our mind, we looked to the origin of it all, to the women in our lives who are right there, at that special moment; at the creation of the family,&#8221; reads the post.

The major news comes just months after Lively, 27, talked about her plans to start a family.

&#8220;If I could spit out a litter of kids, I would,&#8221; she told Marie Claire in August.


In the photo &#8212; which trails a series of touching snapshots of expectant women &#8212; the sunset-kissed actress gingerly cradles her bump.

And we have a feeling this is just a tease of what&#8217;s to come: The article hints that this is just part of the first-ever Preserve Celebration and that &#8220;the entire next month will be sprinkled with highlights for women in this exciting chapter of their lives.&#8221;

Lively and Reynolds, 37, wed in September 2012 in Mount Pleasant, South Carolina.

&#8220;I&#8217;ve always wanted a big family,&#8221; she told Allure shortly after tying the knot. &#8220;Oh, I&#8217;d love 30 [children] if I could.&#8221;

Blake Lively Pregnant Ryan Reynolds First Child





COURTESY BLAKE LIVELY


----------



## MCF

From her website.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

^^perfection


----------



## MarvelGirl

That pic is gorgeous. Really happy for them as they seem like they are well suited and want the same things out of life in terms of family, privacy, etc. Rare in Hollywood these days and especially with a young-ish couple. Hope everything works out for them!


----------



## ropuszka

So she announced her pregnancy on her website with an announcement that her company  is going to be seling baby products. So subtle..


----------



## Avril

Yay!! Delighted for them!!! Can't wait to see her maternity fashion choices


----------



## prettyprincess

She is PERFECTION!!


----------



## grazia

Congrats! I love how they announced it. Make your money any way you can, my dear!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lovely photo. She seems very family oriented. I remember when she was the "it girl" on Gossip Girl, reading an article about her family - they seem pretty tight knit.


----------



## Docjeun

AEGIS said:


> I can't imagine someone being famous for just her hair---and her hair isn't that great.


That's what I think!


----------



## AEGIS

I don't understand her caption lol


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Here's hoping the baby doesn't get her original nose


----------



## Solemony

The one thing PS can't change permanently are your genes. At least, it wasn't that bad XD.


----------



## Tivo

I love her hair. I'm currently marathoning Gossip Girl (great show BTW) and I love her character's style. Her hair is so beautiful.


----------



## Eva1991

Congrats to both of them!!!! Can't wait to see how she'll be dressing from now on. Judging from the picture she posted, she's going to be a really stylish mother-to-be.


----------



## sanmi

Biggest Congrats to the couple..


----------



## dangerouscurves

grazia said:


> Congrats! I love how they announced it. Make your money any way you can, my dear!



Lol!!! For once I agree with you


----------



## lulu212121

AEGIS said:


> I don't understand her caption lol


I'm with ya! What is she saying & why???


----------



## Swanky

What was the caption? I don't visit her site, lol!


----------



## AEGIS

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> What was the caption? I don't visit her site, lol!



It's in  the article. I can't copy the relevant section from my tablet.


----------



## Swanky

*Blake Lively, Ryan Reynolds Take Stroll Shortly Before Pregnancy Announcement: See the Picture*







http://www.usmagazine.com/uploads/a...412615384_ryan-reynolds-blake-lively-zoom.jpg

			            				Blake  Lively with hubby Ryan Reynolds in Lake Placid, N.Y., just five days  before she confirmed her baby news; Plus, sources reveal to Us Weekly  how the couple are getting ready for baby. 						Credit: FameFlynet Pictures 							
  	Spotted: First-time parents-to-be *Blake Lively* and *Ryan Reynolds*! The A-list couple took a stroll through Lake Placid, N.Y. last Wednesday, Oct. 1, five days before Lively revealed her pregnancy on her lifestyle website_ Preserve_.


 Lively, 27, looked snug in an oversized, autumn-appropriate gray wool  coat by Smythe, which she accessorized with multiple layers of scarves,  boots, and a ladylike box purse. The _Gossip Girl _alum's dirty  blonde locks fell down to her shoulders naturally, as she went incognito  in a pair of studded shades with no makeup on her face.
 Future dad Reynolds, 37, guided his pregnant wife along the street  for their walk as she hooked her arm through his. The Bedford, N.Y.  residents were staying in the quaint and scenic upstate New York town  for a romantic getaway, a source told *Us Weekly*.


 Lively was slightly more covered up for the outing, compared to the form-fitting Sam & Lavi skirt and blouse that she wore in her baby announcement. _The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants _actress  used her pregnancy news as an opportunity to celebrate "all the  expecting mothers out there," and "that special moment at the creation  of family." Lively added that her lifestyle website, in the month of  October, "will be sprinkled with highlights for women in this exciting  chapter of their lives." See Blake's sweet baby announcement.
 The bubbly blonde told _Marie Claire _in its September 2014 issue that she and her husband were anticipating parenthood soon. "I gotta get started," the star said. "If I could spit out a litter of kids, I would."

Lively has no new upcoming projects on the horizon, after filming her upcoming romantic drama, _The Age of Adaline_, this past spring. Meanwhile, her hubby has three movies set for release next year.
 "She's a planner," one source told *Us*. Added another insider: "She wanted to get her work in solid shape before taking time off to have a family."


Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...h-ryan-reynolds-picture-2014810#ixzz3FkY9ESwF


----------



## AEGIS

This is the girl with great hair? Oh my.


----------



## September24

wow she needs her roots touched up and now I think her "great hair' was mostly extensions


----------



## Docjeun

AEGIS said:


> This is the girl with great hair? Oh my.


yep, i can't imagine why anyone thinks that.


----------



## Tivo

My benchmark for great hair is hair that is thick, strong and healthy. Obviously her hair is dirty in that pic, lol. But the pictures Ive seen and TV and movies she's done, that hair is usually on point.


----------



## Lounorada

September24 said:


> wow she needs her roots touched up and now *I think her "great hair' was mostly extensions*




Yep, I've always thought that.


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

I'm just guessing that since she's pregnant she probably doesn't dye her hair because the chemicals can be harmful to the baby...


----------



## Sasha2012

She only announced the news of her pregnancy earlier this month.

On Friday, actress Blake Lively posted another picture of her almost fully-formed baby bump, as she enjoyed what appeared to be a baby shower.

The actress posed proudly with her hand over her tummy, as she stood in a garden filled with her friends. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...enjoys-baby-shower-friends.html#ixzz3FmskjbKU


----------



## lovemysavior

Wow that belly popped fast.  Wasn't she at Cannes not too long ago in those gorgeous gowns?


----------



## Swanky

Those are not flattering photos of her IMO


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Agree. The photos are trying to project that wholesome image and to some degree that was successful but the filters they've used on the photos really make the pics look a bit grainy and more than a bit yellow - which doesn't do her hair any favours.  It looks dry and in need of a blonde toner.


----------



## wildblood

What in pinterest hell.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

How did she hide that belly for so long?!

Also, she needs to call Gwennie Gwen about maintaining the fallacy of being a true blonde when pregnant.

HOW Gwen manages to NEVER have untouched roots is one of the top mysteries of mankind.


----------



## knics33

wildblood said:


> What in pinterest hell.


----------



## chowlover2

Thingofbeauty said:


> How did she hide that belly for so long?!
> 
> Also, she needs to call Gwennie Gwen about maintaining the fallacy of being a true blonde when pregnant.
> 
> HOW Gwen manages to NEVER have untouched roots is one of the top mysteries of mankind.




Gwen is amazing in that respect! I have to tell you, if you are going to rock that color you need to do the maintenance. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She's a cute preggo.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

chowlover2 said:


> Gwen is amazing in that respect! I have to tell you, if you are going to rock that color you need to do the maintenance.



I remember she was asked once how often she had to dye it - and she replied "I'll never tell"...lol - I'd say every two weeks given her natural colour.

She looks fab though. Can't deny it.


----------



## YSoLovely

Thingofbeauty said:


> How did she hide that belly for so long?!
> 
> Also, she needs to call Gwennie Gwen about maintaining the fallacy of being a true blonde when pregnant.
> 
> *HOW Gwen manages to NEVER have untouched roots is one of the top mysteries of mankind.*




Hats.


----------



## stylemepretty

Looks like they both DGAF about their appearance anymore.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think someone needs to tell Blake you _can_ actually get highlights (or even using balayage) etc that don't get too close to the scalp if you're that worried about hair dye.  She needs a hair rescue.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I remember she was asked once how often she had to dye it - and she replied "I'll never tell"...lol - I'd say every two weeks given her natural colour.
> 
> She looks fab though. Can't deny it.


 

Jesus ....I dye my hair red and have to do it once a month can't imagine doing it every 2 weeks.


----------



## ropuszka

http://gawker.com/blake-livelys-fal...is-slaveowners-1645661587/1646150135/+maxread


----------



## jun3machina

Somehow part of me wishes that this attention was going to the other rich blonde with a lifestyle blog and no brains...


----------



## ForeverYoung87

How far along is she?


----------



## Swanky

I'd guess by her bump - and there's NO way to gauge that! - about 5 months.  I'm guessing she delivers in Feb sometime.


----------



## ByeKitty

Thingofbeauty said:


> How did she hide that belly for so long?!
> 
> Also, she needs to call Gwennie Gwen about maintaining the fallacy of being a true blonde when pregnant.
> 
> HOW Gwen manages to NEVER have untouched roots is one of the top mysteries of mankind.



LMAO! Yes, you're right. Gwen must be one of the vainest people... She never looks like a mess.


----------



## myown

jun3machina said:


> Somehow part of me wishes that this attention was going to the other rich blonde with a lifestyle blog and no brains...



who?


----------



## Solemony

^ I think it's Gwyneth?


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/10/16/blake-livelys-baby-bump-makes-its-red-carpet-debut/

Blake Lively dresses up her baby bump in a colorful gown at the Gods Love We Deliver, Golden Heart Awards on Thursday evening (October 16) in New York City.

Earlier that evening, the 27-year-old actress and expectant mom covered up her growing bump with a warm jacket as she left her hotel.

In case you missed it, check out Blakes adorable photo shoot of her baby bump that were taken at the party she threw recently to celebrate some fellow pregnant women.


----------



## Chanel522

Yep...that highly sought after and adored hair of hers is almost all extensions.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her makeup is bad here, but she looks nice. I like the dress.


----------



## Tivo

Chanel522 said:


> Yep...that highly sought after and adored hair of hers is almost all extensions.


How can you tell? On Gossip Girl and Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants it was all hers.


----------



## AEGIS

ByeKitty said:


> LMAO! Yes, you're right. Gwen must be one of the vainest people... She never looks like a mess.




I think by now it's second nature to her.  It's like when women in the past always looked pulled together.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Blake is copping a lot of shade at the moment for those "antebellum" comments on her blog. Comparisons to Paula Deen even.


*Blake Lively's Lawyers Defend Her Honor*

_Note: An earlier version of this story didn't include our own coverage on this topic&#8212;we have edited the piece to give that context.
_
By now you've probably read about Blake Lively's ill-advised ode to antebellum fashion. We too, were taken aback by her choice to celebrate the pre-Civil War era sartorially, without noting that the nice lifestyle enjoyed by some came at great human cost. Great, ugly, human cost. (Plenty of you disagreed with our take. Read the comments!) For their story, Gawker went a bit further and ran with this headline: "Blake Lively's Fall Fashion Inspiration Is Slaveowners."Unsurprisingly, they soon received a cease-and-desist letter from Lively's lawyer, Philip Korologos. The attorney states Gawker's coverage is a "deliberate, unprotected, and actionably false attack on Ms. Lively's character and on the business of Preserve." He also put words like "article" and "reporting" in quotes, which may have been an attempt at a sick burn, but in reality we all know Gawker's hung this letter on the company's fridge.

Max Read, Gawker's editor-in-chief, is standing by the site's take on Lively's collection. He wrote, "Given that the 'The Allure of Antebellum' referred to in the Preserve article is apparently the cute clothes worn by the archetypal slave-owning class during the horrifying epoch in which an unimaginably violent white supremacist state reached its apex, we won't be removing the post." 

It remains to be seen what, if any, legal repercussions Gawker will face for its article. Or if Ms. Lively will rethink her fashion inspiration. (Although, considering she got married at a plantation, maybe not.) We're just really still into the 90s, to be honest. 

*Source:* http://www.refinery29.com/2014/10/76270/blake-lively-gawker-slaveowners-cease-and-desist-letter


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Here is the original article from Gawker...

*Blake Lively's Fall Fashion Inspiration Is Slaveowners*

You'd think that after 12 Years a Slave won all those Oscars, slaves are over. But you'd be thinking wrong, says actress and lifestyle guru Blake Lively, whose dogged pursuit of the joie de vivre associated with slavery is such that she chose to be married on a Southern plantation. According to a Lively-styled fashion spread on her lifestyle website Preserve, the hottest lifestyle for fall is the lifestyle of owning human beings without government interference.

The spread, titled _"Allure of Antebellum,"_ features a blonde Lively lookalike sporting a series of wide-brimmed hats, leopard skirts, and stilettos.

What do you think of when you view these images? You think of those final, beautiful hours in the American South before the Yankee aggressors marched into town, trampling countless elegant rose gardens and tracking mud onto everyone's porticos.

Here is Preserve's written inspiration that accompanies the fashion photos; bracketed edits ours:



> _Georgia peaches, sweet tea, [owning human beings as property,] and the enticement of a smooth twang...we all love a bit of southern charm. These regional mainstays evoke an unparalleled [level of sociopathy,] warmth and authenticity in style and tradition.
> 
> The term "Southern Belle" came to fruition during the Antebellum period (prior to the Civil War [in which southern states sought to protect their long tradition of forced labor]), acknowledging women with an inherent social distinction[&#8212;being white&#8212;]who set the standards for style and appearance. These women epitomized Southern [slaveownership and] hospitality with a cultivation of beauty and grace, but even more with [slaves and] a captivating and magnetic sensibility. While at times depicted as coy, these belles of the ball, in actuality could command [the hundreds of human beings that they owned, and also] attention with the ease of a hummingbird relishing a pastoral bloom.
> 
> Like the debutantes of yesteryear, the authenticity and allure still ring true today [much like the many legacies of institutionalized white supremacy]. Hoop skirts are replaced by flared and pleated A-lines; oversized straw toppers are transformed into wide-brimmed floppy hats and wool fedoras[; the keeping of a caste of humans as property has been reimagined as a comprehensive system of impoverishment, judicial and extrajudicial violence, and de facto subjugation.]
> 
> The prowess of artful layering&#8212;[as much] the southern way [as purchasing and selling human beings]&#8212;lies in inadvertent combinations. From menswear-inspired overcoats to the fluidity of soft flowing separates, wrap yourself up in tactile layers that elicit a true sense of seasonal lure.
> 
> Embrace the season and the magic [and the centuries-long history of racist subjugation] below the Mason-Dixon with styles as theatric as a Dixie drawl._


Conveniently enough, you can purchase items inspired by America's greatest shame right on Preserve. Try this $335 hat. Looks like we've got some shopping to do.

[Photos via AP, Preserve]

*Source:* http://gawker.com/blake-livelys-fall-fashion-inspiration-is-slaveowners-1645661587


----------



## Swanky

I don't care for Blake but I'm such a softie for a pregnant belly, so sweet!


----------



## slowlikehoney

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Here is the original article from Gawker...
> 
> *Blake Lively's Fall Fashion Inspiration Is Slaveowners*
> 
> You'd think that after 12 Years a Slave won all those Oscars, slaves are over. But you'd be thinking wrong, says actress and lifestyle guru Blake Lively, whose dogged pursuit of the joie de vivre associated with slavery is such that she chose to be married on a Southern plantation. According to a Lively-styled fashion spread on her lifestyle website Preserve, the hottest lifestyle for fall is the lifestyle of owning human beings without government interference.
> 
> The spread, titled _"Allure of Antebellum,"_ features a blonde Lively lookalike sporting a series of wide-brimmed hats, leopard skirts, and stilettos.
> 
> What do you think of when you view these images? You think of those final, beautiful hours in the American South before the Yankee aggressors marched into town, trampling countless elegant rose gardens and tracking mud onto everyone's porticos.
> 
> Here is Preserve's written inspiration that accompanies the fashion photos; bracketed edits ours:
> 
> 
> Conveniently enough, you can purchase items inspired by America's greatest shame right on Preserve. Try this $335 hat. Looks like we've got some shopping to do.
> 
> [Photos via AP, Preserve]
> 
> *Source:* http://gawker.com/blake-livelys-fall-fashion-inspiration-is-slaveowners-1645661587




Whoa! I wonder how she'll respond to that.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/10/17...-shopping-for-baby-clothes-in-nyc/?r=readmore

Blake Lively covers up her baby bump under her large jacket while heading to the baby store Giggle to do some shopping on Friday afternoon (October 17) in the Soho neighborhood of New York City.

The 27-year-old pregnant actress sure seems to have that pregnancy glow. Shes looking beautiful!

Blake stepped out the night before to make her first public appearance since the announcement that she is expecting her first child with hubby Ryan Reynolds.


----------



## HavPlenty

Blake looks cute pregnant.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I like Blake and I think she's beautiful but she does say a lot of ignorant things, much like Gwyneth.


----------



## TokyoBound

I adore that jacket!


----------



## Chanel522

Love the jacket/cape!!


----------



## ForeverYoung87

That jacket would be cute if it didn't make you look 3x your size. And it's not even all that chilly in NY.  I do love the dress she wore last nite.


----------



## ByeKitty

I'm a little confused by the coat+bare legs, but she does look good.


----------



## September24

she looks like she belongs in Haight Ashbury in the 60's


----------



## sdkitty

ByeKitty said:


> I'm a little confused by the coat+bare legs, but she does look good.


that's what I was thinking.  If it was cold weather, those bare legs would really expose her


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/10/18/blake-lively-wanted-to-be-a-mother-since-she-was-little/

*Blake Lively Wanted to Be a Mother Since She Was Little*

Blake Lively dons a trendy ensemble while doing some shopping at ABC Carpet & Home on Saturday (October 18) in New York City.

The 27-year-old pregnant actress could possibly be prepping a baby room before the birth of her newborn with husband Ryan Reynolds?

Its something that Ive always wanted ever since I was a little girl, Blake recently shared to Us Weekly about motherhood. I never knew what I wanted to do for a living but I knew I wanted to have a lot of kids because I had come from a big family, so it was always important to me. So its just the excitement of that finally being here.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Well this doesn't work.

I like the big hair though.


----------



## wildblood

Lol. Mmmkay at that outfit.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/10/18...ts-reunion-at-america-ferreras-broadway-show/

Blake Lively is all smiles while reuniting with Alexis Bledel and Amber Tamblyn during a performance of Off-Broadway show Lips Together Teeth Apart on Saturday (October 18)!

The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants stars were on hand to support their co-star America Ferrera, who stars in the show at 2econd Stage Theater in New York City.

Sisterhood dropped by matinee of #lipstogetherteethapart @2STNYC &made my day! I get by w/a lil help from my girls, America tweeted with the pic!

After the show, Blake and America were spotted catching up over dinner at Bar Central.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Well this is another no


----------



## Solemony

Lol, her outfits lately aren't doing her any favors whatsoever. In fact, most of the pieces she'd worn so far don't really go together. That gown earlier was okay but bleh to everything else. She doesn't have that quirkiness to be street-esk fashion and her red carpet tend to be either hits or missed. Maybe she should attempt a Mila street style for pregnancy....


----------



## Lounorada

She looks like she gets dressed in the dark, with a blind fold on. That goes for her red carpet and her casual looks.


----------



## knics33

I feel like her fashion inspiration is a 2006 Free People catalog lol. No, just no. And I am always confused as to why people love her hair? It always just looks tangled, somewhat dirty bed-head mess. With roots. 

IDK - just don't get the appeal of this chick I guess. And from what I can remember she isn't that great of an actress.


----------



## Lounorada

knics33 said:


> I feel like her fashion inspiration is a 2006 Free People catalog lol. No, just no. And I am always confused as to why people love her hair? It always just looks tangled, somewhat dirty bed-head mess. With roots.
> 
> IDK - just don't get the appeal of this chick I guess. And from what I can remember she isn't that great of an actress.




Totally agree with everything you said. I don't get her appeal either.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> Totally agree with everything you said. I don't get her appeal either.


Let me play too!


----------



## Swanky

knics33 said:


> I feel like her fashion inspiration is a 2006 Free People catalog lol. No, just no. And I am always confused as to why people love her hair? It always just looks tangled, somewhat dirty bed-head mess. With roots.
> 
> IDK - just don't get the appeal of this chick I guess. And from what I can remember she isn't that great of an actress.



I've been saying same, lol!


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> Let me play too!


----------



## knics33




----------



## Thingofbeauty

knics33 said:


>


too much


----------



## knics33

Never!


----------



## Lena186

Her face looks fresh and pretty!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## calflu

I think she has had better days for her street styles and agreed with you about her recent photos! 



knics33 said:


> I feel like her fashion inspiration is a 2006 Free People catalog lol. No, just no. And I am always confused as to why people love her hair? It always just looks tangled, somewhat dirty bed-head mess. With roots.
> 
> IDK - just don't get the appeal of this chick I guess. And from what I can remember she isn't that great of an actress.


----------



## chowlover2

knics33 said:


> I feel like her fashion inspiration is a 2006 Free People catalog lol. No, just no. And I am always confused as to why people love her hair? It always just looks tangled, somewhat dirty bed-head mess. With roots.
> 
> IDK - just don't get the appeal of this chick I guess. And from what I can remember she isn't that great of an actress.




Totally agree! 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/10/20...ump-with-a-beaming-ryan-reynolds-by-her-side/

Blake Lively shows off her growing baby bump in a skin-tight dress while attending the 2014 Angel Ball hosted by Gabrielles Angel Foundation on Monday (October 20) at Cipriani Wall Street in New York City.

The 27-year-old pregnant actress was joined on the red carpet by her beaming husband Ryan Reynolds for a super rare appearance together!

PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Blake Lively

Over the weekend, Ryan was in Canada to receive a star on the Canada Walk of Fame and talked about possible baby names for their child, though he was totally joking with the names he provided.

FYI: Blake is wearing a Gucci Cruise gown. Ryan is wearing a Gucci tuxedo, shirt, bowtie, and shoes.


----------



## deltalady

She looks great in that dress!


----------



## Solemony

Hmm, no. Looks like a bodysuit without the pants but the color is nice though. And hair is not very flattering.


----------



## Swanky

She looks great! {minus the brassy hair color she favors}


----------



## wildblood

Reminds me of the body condom Kourtney Kardashian wore that one time...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks fabulous.


----------



## AEGIS

knics33 said:


> I feel like her fashion inspiration is a 2006 Free People catalog lol. No, just no. And I am always confused as to why people love her hair? It always just looks tangled, somewhat dirty bed-head mess. With roots.
> 
> IDK - just don't get the appeal of this chick I guess. And from what I can remember she isn't that great of an actress.




and Free People is a brand I do not understand.  Everything always looks so cheap.


----------



## AEGIS

that color does NOTHING for her.


----------



## Lounorada

wildblood said:


> Reminds me of the body condom Kourtney Kardashian wore that one time...



It sure does.


----------



## Chanel522

Love the dress!!


----------



## Tivo

So glad she got away from Leo DiCaprio before he wasted her time.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Negative press? Let's trot out the hubby!


----------



## kcf68

I think she is a pretty little thing!  Not drop dead gorgeous but pretty!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This woman has one of the best PR machines in the history of Hollywood.


----------



## karo

She must be quite far along. She looks good, but he looks great


----------



## prettyprincess

She looks beautiful in that dress! Her body is still tdf even during pregnancy!


----------



## Lena186

prettyprincess said:


> She looks beautiful in that dress! Her body is still tdf even during pregnancy!



ITA


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been stepping out in some super chic fall outfits in recent weeks.
And mother-to-be Blake Lively is savvy enough to know that admirers of her fashion choices 
will happily log onto to her site Preserve to snap them up. On Monday the 27-year-old actress strolled in New York modeling another item from her Preserve website - the 'reverse raven trench cloak.'

That next day UsWeekly claimed the blonde beauty and her husband Ryan Reynolds don't want to learn the sex of their baby before it's born.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-don-t-want-learn-sex-baby.html#ixzz3IDYu3HCY


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks great!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/11/08/blake-lively-brings-her-style-to-the-big-apple/

Blake Lively keeps her baby bump undercover while running a few errands solo on Saturday afternoon (November 8) in New York City.

The 27-year-old pregnant actress stayed warm and stylish in a black-and-white sweater, jeans, and a pair of knee-high boots.

That same day, Blake showed off her growing baby bump in a white dress while attending the 2014 American Made Summit where she happily posed with Martha Stewart.


----------



## purseprincess32

She looks happy and healthy!


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

She looks gorgeous!

How long is she? Does anyone know?


----------



## Lena186

She's 5ft 10


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Solemony

I think she might have meant how far along she's in her pregnancy. I'm guessing ~6 months now?


----------



## Lena186

Solemony said:


> I think she might have meant how far along she's in her pregnancy. I'm guessing ~6 months now?



Yes,you're right I didn't notice (long) for some reason thought it was (tall)! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## prettyprincess

The last few pregnancy outfits are beautiful!!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

sasha2012 said:


> she's been stepping out in some super chic fall outfits in recent weeks.
> And mother-to-be blake lively is savvy enough to know that admirers of her fashion choices
> will happily log onto to her site preserve to snap them up. On monday the 27-year-old actress strolled in new york modeling another item from her preserve website - the 'reverse raven trench cloak.'
> 
> that next day usweekly claimed the blonde beauty and her husband ryan reynolds don't want to learn the sex of their baby before it's born.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-don-t-want-learn-sex-baby.html#ixzz3idyu3hcy




stunning!!


----------



## plumaplomb

Sasha2012 said:


> She's been stepping out in some super chic fall outfits in recent weeks.
> And mother-to-be Blake Lively is savvy enough to know that admirers of her fashion choices
> will happily log onto to her site Preserve to snap them up. On Monday the 27-year-old actress strolled in New York modeling another item from her Preserve website - the 'reverse raven trench cloak.'
> 
> That next day UsWeekly claimed the blonde beauty and her husband Ryan Reynolds don't want to learn the sex of their baby before it's born.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-don-t-want-learn-sex-baby.html#ixzz3IDYu3HCY



OMG does everyone in the background of celeb shots have YSL bags?  Jesus!


----------



## Sasha2012

She has epitomized maternity chic since announcing her pregnancy last month.

And Blake Lively continues to wow with her stylish, and sometimes unusual, fashion choices.

The 27-year-old donned electric blue leather boots as she enjoyed a solo shopping trip in New York on Sunday. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...olo-shopping-trip-New-York.html#ixzz3IduMAfLX


----------



## Mimi2000

Love her boots. Her hair looks amazing in the last photo.


----------



## berrydiva

I still don't know where this Blake chick is from other than she married Ryan Reynolds but I like her style. She looks good pregnant. Are her boots navy or is that the flash?


----------



## Solemony

She looked good in that white dress.

She's one of the female lead in Gossip Girl, the love interest of the failed movie where she met her husband (Ryan) The Green Lantern, and she was in The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants. Other than that, she hasn't really done much that's wowing since her stint in Gossip Girl; at least from what I've gathered, she seemed to be an okay actress, nothing too impressive. She does have a good sense of style.


----------



## berrydiva

Solemony said:


> She looked good in that white dress.
> 
> She's one of the female lead in Gossip Girl, the love interest of the failed movie where she met her husband (Ryan) The Green Lantern, and she was in The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants. Other than that, she hasn't really done much that's wowing since her stint in Gossip Girl; at least from what I've gathered, she seemed to be an okay actress, nothing too impressive. She does have a good sense of style.


Thanks. I don't even think I've ever heard of Gossip Girl. LOL!!!


ETA: wait I'm lying...that's a CW show


----------



## myown

i don´t like these high-waisted pregnancy skirts


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She is very pretty and looks great pregnant.


----------



## Avril

Solemony said:


> She looked good in that white dress.
> 
> She's one of the female lead in Gossip Girl, the love interest of the failed movie where she met her husband (Ryan) The Green Lantern, and she was in The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants. Other than that, she hasn't really done much that's wowing since her stint in Gossip Girl; at least from what I've gathered, she seemed to be an okay actress, nothing too impressive. She does have a good sense of style.




She also starred alongside Ben Affleck in The Town.


----------



## Solemony

^ Yes, forgot about that one as well.


----------



## Brioche

I don't like her pregnancy style. At all.


----------



## Lounorada

An A-line skirt over her bump, really?? That only makes a woman look bigger than she is and completely erases any trace of a waistline. That white Michael Kors look looked better on the runway I have to say. She mixes all these statement pieces together that don't compliment each other, rather than choosing one piece as a statement. IMO she comes off as really try hard with her style.


----------



## Tivo

Lol. Ya'll are gonna let Blake live! She's adorable.


----------



## Swanky

Meh.  Not IMO, lol!


----------



## Swanky

*Looking Lively! Pregnant Blake displays her baby bump as she dresses down for festive shopping spree without Ryan Reynolds*

She&#8217;s  currently preparing for the birth of her first child, but pregnant  Blake Lively put baby plans to one side on Sunday when she stepped out  for some Christmas shopping.
The  27-year-old actress was making an appearance in Westport, Connecticut,  and she looked casual in a grey sweater and leggings while exiting a  local store.
Pushing a trolley loaded with boxed goods, Blake was without husband Ryan Reynolds as she made her way towards a waiting car.






Mother-to-be: Blake Lively's growing  baby bump was evident beneath her open jacket during a shopping trip in  Westport, Connecticut, on Sunday 

With  Christmas fast approaching the former Gossip Girl browsed festive trees  at the store, her open jacket revealing the prominent baby bump last  seen at Martha Stewart&#8217;s American Made Summit in early November. 

Husband Ryan recently admitted he was ready to be a hand's on dad during an interview with People magazine. 
'I'm  good with diapers and diarrhea and all that kind of stuff because I  have lots of nieces and nephews, so I've done it all before,' he said.





Festive fun: The 27-year-old actress browsed Christmas trees during a visit to a local store 

This  will be the first baby for both Ryan and Blake, although the hunky   star was previously married to actress Scarlett Johansson, from 2008 to  2011.
While Ryan admitted that mistakes were probably inevitable, he was committed to not letting fear slow him down as a daddy.
'I'm  at that stage still where I'm focused primarily on being open and  understanding and leaving a lot of room for error,' he added. 
The parents-to-be were married in September 2012, two years after they met while filming The Green Lantern.
In addition to his prior marriage to Scarlett, Ryan was also linked to singer Alanis Morissette, starting in 2002.
Although the couple became engaged in 2004, their relationship had ended by 2007.
Ryan and Blake have not yet announced a due date for the baby, but it is expected in the next few months.   

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...pree-without-Ryan-Reynolds.html#ixzz3KeerfhrQ 
​


----------



## Lounorada

She looks waaaaayyyyy older than 27...


----------



## Chanel522

Way way older. She looks equally as old as Ryan.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

She looks worse than I when I go to the grocery story, true story.

What make up and good hair can do for a person.


----------



## wildblood

She needs her blonde hair back to trick people into thinking she's some exceptional beauty.


----------



## Tivo

Lounorada said:


> She looks waaaaayyyyy older than 27...


31, 32 at least.


----------



## Lounorada

Tivo said:


> 31, 32 at least.


I'd say even older than that...


----------



## qudz104

wildblood said:


> She needs her blonde hair back to trick people into thinking she's some exceptional beauty.




Hahaha!


----------



## arnott

wildblood said:


> She needs her blonde hair back to trick people into thinking she's some exceptional beauty.


----------



## Tivo

wildblood said:


> She needs her blonde hair back to trick people into thinking she's some exceptional beauty.


She really does. It's amazing to me how connected her hair is to her success.


----------



## labelwhore04

She's not a "natural" beauty. Before the nose job, the perfect blonde hair and all the glitz and glam, she was not anything special. But she cleans up very nicely and does look very pretty with all the makeup.


----------



## Tivo

labelwhore04 said:


> She's not a "natural" beauty. Before the nose job, the perfect blonde hair and all the glitz and glam, she was not anything special. But she cleans up very nicely and does look very pretty with all the makeup.


All I know is she was flawless on Gossip Girl.


----------



## Swanky

She looks my age and that's bad news for her, lol!

I just turned 40 but still get carded so I think I probably look closer to 35.  Not good for her, lol!
If I didn't know who she was, I'd assume we were about the same age.


----------



## stylemepretty

I love how people proudly post about still getting carded. It's easy to judge others when you're sitting behind a computer screen hidden from the world.


----------



## arnott

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She looks my age and that's bad news for her, lol!
> 
> *I just turned 40 but still get carded so I think I probably look closer to 35.*  Not good for her, lol!
> If I didn't know who she was, I'd assume we were about the same age.



:worthy:


----------



## berrydiva

stylemepretty said:


> *I love how people proudly post about still getting carded*. It's easy to judge others when you're sitting behind a computer screen hidden from the world.



Huh? Still being carded over the age of 30 is quite a compliment. Why wouldn't someone be happy about that?


----------



## Swanky

Someone behind their own computer screen sounds bitter. . . . #justsayin




Btw, I've been 40 for like a minute, and looking 35 and looking 40 aren't that far apart.  It's not like I think I look 26


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The best managers in Hollywood.


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't think there's anything special about her, looks wise... She does look her age to me though. She's no Selena Gomez, her features aren't delicate, but she looks in her late 20s to me.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/02...aby-bump-looks-so-much-bigger-in-black-dress/

Blake Lively shows off her growing baby bump in a black dress while hitting the LOreal Paris 2014 Women Of Worth Celebration held at The Pierre Hotel on Tuesday (December 2) in New York City.

The 27-year-old pregnant actress was definitely glowing while posing with LOreal Paris President Karen T. Fondu on the black carpet.

Blake recently posted an adorable gift guide for babies and children on her website Preserve, so make sure to check it out for gift ideas.


----------



## Chanel522

She should let her hair go dark and leave the brassy blonde a thing of the past. I think her natural color would be a lot more complimentary.


----------



## Tivo

Chanel522 said:


> She should let her hair go dark and leave the brassy blonde a thing of the past. I think her natural color would be a lot more complimentary.


I disagree. Her natural color isn't flattering.


----------



## Swanky

Her brassy blonde is SOOOO bad though.  She should just find a more talented colorist, lol!

Oh I LOVE a pregnant mama!!


----------



## kirsten

She looks great in the last set of pics. She looks her age to me.


----------



## Lounorada

Tivo said:


> Her natural color isn't flattering.



Agreed. Those roots look terrible.

Also, the strap across the back of that dress looks like it's going to burst open at any minute, at the side under her arm.  Can't be comfortable.


----------



## Docjeun

I don't know, she looks very pretty to me in these pictures, I guess I'm looking at the whole package.


----------



## Swanky

I think she looks good too  though I don't find her pretty.


----------



## Sasha2012

On Tuesday night, she showed off her bump in a sexy black evening gown at a glitzy event in New York.

But by Thursday morning, pregnant Blake Lively was back in her casual yet stylish maternity wear as she wrapped up to brave the cold weather.

Blake, 27, was spotted with husband Ryan Reynolds, 38, as they pair made a hurried exit out of their hotel as they went about their day.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-exit-hotel-New-York-City.html#ixzz3Kyyhxg52


----------



## berrydiva

Paging Lounorada. Any id on the boots? Please and thank you!


----------



## Sasha2012

She could give a master class on how to dress stylishly while pregnant.

And on Thursday, Blake Lively wowed once again with yet another chic maternity ensemble.

The 27-year-old dressed her baby bump in a striped top and bright blue coat as she exited her New York hotel.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ensemble-breezes-NYC-hotel.html#ixzz3Kzd6fMRB


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I like her pregnancy style.


----------



## AEGIS

i love her in that black dress


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She is gorgeous. But I agree, the brassy hair is ano go.


----------



## myown

I really don´t mind her hair at all! Actually I think it´s a welcome change to me to all the monochrome dyed hair these days.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I think she looks good as a blonde and is adorable pregnant!


----------



## berrydiva

Love the colour of that coat.


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't mind the hair either... I usually prefer natural colors like this to overly blonde.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Didn't Gwen colour all through her pregnancy though?

Is there any reason why people say you shouldn't? I can't think of any other female celebrity that grew out her natural colour while pregnant.


----------



## Swanky

My docs all told me through my pregnancies that's it's fine.

Pre-pregnancy her hair color was bad 
No excuse.


----------



## Sasha2012

For most women, remaining stylish while pregnant poses a bit of a challenge.

But not for Blake Lively, who continues to stun in her impossibly glamorous attire.

The 27-year-old stepped out in high-heeled boots and a luxurious fur-trimmed cape in New York City on Monday, showing off her blossoming belly.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ots-fur-trim-cape-steps-NY.html#ixzz3LMwk93aQ


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Those heels though! 

They'd be a challenge even without the belly!


----------



## berrydiva

I'm liking her pregnancy fashion.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks fab!


----------



## Jayne1

That hair!


----------



## whimsic

I really like her Game of Thrones cape


----------



## Tivo

Jayne1 said:


> That hair!


Isn't it beautiful?


----------



## MarvelGirl

Fabulous pregnancy (or anytime, really) style!


----------



## Dazzle

i love her,she looks very elegant


----------



## Sassys

Love everything about her look! Love to see a pregnant woman still strut her stuff.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/09...her-flaweless-skin-with-diy-facial-technique/

Blake Lively quenches her thirst while an organic Suja Mighty Greens juice on Monday (December 8) in New York City.

The 27-year-old pregnant actress recently shared a tip on how to maintain beautiful skin with a do it yourself facial.

While the thought of sticking your face in a steaming bowl may seem and look utterly silly, like a childhood science experiment gone awry, the results can be truly staggering, Blake said on her website Preserve. Make sure to check out her site to understand the whole facial technique!


----------



## Tivo

I like her style when she gets it right.


----------



## EmileLove

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/09...her-flaweless-skin-with-diy-facial-technique/
> 
> Blake Lively quenches her thirst while an organic Suja Mighty Greens juice on Monday (December 8) in New York City.
> 
> The 27-year-old pregnant actress recently shared a tip on how to maintain beautiful skin with a do it yourself facial.
> 
> While the thought of sticking your face in a steaming bowl may seem and look utterly silly, like a childhood science experiment gone awry, the results can be truly staggering, Blake said on her website Preserve. Make sure to check out her site to understand the whole facial technique!



Blake Lively really needs someone to edit her posts on her website. I have never actually visited but based on the quotes I've read elsewhere, she seems to try too hard to sound smart and sophisticated. E.g. the use of "staggering" when we are just talking about a face steaming.


----------



## Swanky

Are these supposed to be pap/candids?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

All these candids look like outtakes from Vogue. She's amazing.


----------



## Tivo

The girl knows her angles.


----------



## Lounorada

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Are these supposed to be pap/candids?



I was wondering the same thing... They look more like an arranged pap photoshoot to me. Which it probably is. 
I find her to be so try-hard with her style and image, all the time.


----------



## Swanky

Lol, me too. Of course she looks awesome, it's a planned photo shoot!


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> I was wondering the same thing... They look more like an arranged pap photoshoot to me. Which it probably is.
> I find her to be so try-hard with her style and image, all the time.



Looks like she is holding the bottle a certain way to show the label.


----------



## Tivo

Such an awkward thing to do. Stand on the sidewalk posing for paps you called so they can snap your outfit. Meanwhile trying to come off candid. 

But she looks great!


----------



## Chanel522

I just can't bring myself to like her. Her body looks great pregnant though!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I can't hate on her style - she looks fantastic.

But.... I see possible advertising for:  The bag, the jewellery and definitely for whatever is in the bottle.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Gotta support that baby somehow LOL.


----------



## Solemony

She's trying very hard not to notice the paps... XD. But I do love her cape.


----------



## Sasha2012

For someone as stylish as Blake Lively, ordinary maternity wear was never going to cut it. 

And the beauty cut yet another stunning figure as she rocked a chic wintry outfit on Friday in the Big Apple.

The blonde wore a sapphire blue coat over a V-neck sweater, skinny jeans and knee-high boots on her return to her hotel. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...igh-heeled-boots-blue-coat.html#ixzz3Ljd2yhdl


----------



## Chanel522

Love the last look head to toe! Her hair looks like it needs some moisture though pronto.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Congrats to Ryan and Blake. The baby was born (early) but apparently baby is healthy.


----------



## Solemony

Congratulations and I hope both mother and baby are doing well.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Congratulations! Do we know if it's a girl or boy?


----------



## Swanky

*Ryan Reynolds and Blake Lively Welcome First Child*




 

 









 





 AKM-GSI 
 A New Year &#8212; and a new baby!
 Actors *Ryan Reynolds* and *Blake Lively* welcomed their first child in December, PEOPLE has learned.
 Although born early, the baby &#8212; whose sex has not been revealed &#8212; is now doing well and is healthy.
 Shortly after Lively, 27, announced her pregnancy on her lifestyle website, Preserve, she kicked off a series of stylish ensembles that showed off her growing belly.
                                                                                                              &#8220;Have you seen me!?&#8221; she joked to PEOPLE in October. &#8220;I&#8217;m gonna amp up my style by wearing things that are stretchier &#8212; because that&#8217;s all that fits!&#8221;

 As for Reynolds, 37, he pitched in by throwing out a few ideas on a possible name.
 &#8220;On the plane over here I was trying to think of baby names. I don&#8217;t  want a name that&#8217;s anything pretentious or, like, Hollywood-y,&#8221; he joked  in October. &#8220;So I&#8217;m going with Excalibur Anaconda Reynolds &#8230; that&#8217;s if  it&#8217;s a girl.&#8221;
 But all kidding aside, Reynolds couldn&#8217;t contain his excitement over becoming a father.
 &#8220;I&#8217;m just excited about having a buddy,&#8221; he told PEOPLE.  &#8220;For a lot of new dads, you tend to dwell on the mistakes you don&#8217;t  want to make. I&#8217;m at that stage still where I&#8217;m focused primarily on  being open and understanding and leaving a lot of room for error.&#8221;
 The _New York Post_&#8216;s Page Six was the first to report the birth.


----------



## arnott

Wow, that was fast!  I wonder how early it was.


----------



## Swanky

She announced in Oct.  So we should assume she was at least 3 months by then, perhaps 4.



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Was coming to say same.
> 
> People.com
> 
> And so begins her litter of kids: Blake Lively is going to be a mom!
> 
> The actress is expecting her first child with husband Ryan Reynolds, she announced Monday on her website, Preserve.
> 
> The mom-to-be even gave fans a sweet peek at her growing baby bump in the blog celebrating moms. With family on our mind, we looked to the origin of it all, to the women in our lives who are right there, at that special moment; at the creation of the family, reads the post.
> 
> The major news comes just months after Lively, 27, talked about her plans to start a family.
> 
> If I could spit out a litter of kids, I would, she told Marie Claire in August.
> 
> 
> In the photo  which trails a series of touching snapshots of expectant women  the sunset-kissed actress gingerly cradles her bump.
> 
> And we have a feeling this is just a tease of whats to come: The article hints that this is just part of the first-ever Preserve Celebration and that the entire next month will be sprinkled with highlights for women in this exciting chapter of their lives.
> 
> Lively and Reynolds, 37, wed in September 2012 in Mount Pleasant, South Carolina.
> 
> Ive always wanted a big family, she told Allure shortly after tying the knot. Oh, Id love 30 [children] if I could.
> 
> Blake Lively Pregnant Ryan Reynolds First Child
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COURTESY BLAKE LIVELY


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Quickest Hollywood pregnancy by far...when compared to the never-ending gestation of say.....Jessica Simpson.

Congrats to them.


----------



## arnott

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Quickest Hollywood pregnancy by far...when *compared to the never-ending gestation of say.....Jessica Simpson.*
> 
> Congrats to them.



I almost posted the same thing!


----------



## rogersa

She looked very pregnant to me. I'm not sure if the baby was very early? Maybe a few weeks rather than months. Can't wait to see what they name him/her!


----------



## mundodabolsa

rogersa said:


> She looked very pregnant to me. I'm not sure if the baby was very early? Maybe a few weeks rather than months. Can't wait to see what they name him/her!



I saw her in person in late October/early November and she was very pregnant, not seemingly early stages at all for someone that little.


----------



## sanmi

Congrats to her.. Hoping there will be some baby photos..


----------



## qudz104

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Quickest Hollywood pregnancy by far...when compared to the never-ending gestation of say.....Jessica Simpson.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to them.




Haha so true! I too feel like it was a quick pregnancy but perhaps she didn't show as much as other people and maybe she announced it early on. 
I feel like the baby was a few weeks early, not months. 
Congrats to them! I'm sure it's a cutie


----------



## lanasyogamama

She's pretty tall, so she may not have shown for quite awhile.  I'm tall with a long torso, and it took a long time for me to look obviously pregnant.


----------



## Chanel522

I'm tall w a long torso (5'9) and don't even weigh as much as Blake I would guess and I showed immediately!! &#128561; Never in a million years would you have been able to tell me I would've been so obviously pregnant that early on. Esp when my Mom only gained 18 pounds when she was pregnant. 

I think Swanky said Blake announced her pregnancy in October (?) so if she were 3-4 months along at that time then she would've only been 7-8 months along now? 

Glad she and the baby are doing well regardless of how early she delivered!!


----------



## kaitydid

rogersa said:


> She looked very pregnant to me. I'm not sure if the baby was very early? Maybe a few weeks rather than months. Can't wait to see what they name him/her!



I agree. She didn't look like she was only a few months pregnant to me! It seems like the baby was a few weeks early, not a few months. At any rate, I'm glad she and the baby are doing well. Congrats to her and Ryan!


----------



## Sassys

Blake Lively and Ryan Reynolds reportedly welcomed a baby girl, according to a tweet from a person claiming to work at Westchester Medical Center.

The 27-year-old actress and the 38-year-old actor are rumored to have named their baby daughter Violet.

Congrats @blakelively #blakelively glad to have you and baby girl violet in our care, the hospital employee wrote on Twitter.

Blake and Ryan welcomed their first child together right before the new year. The baby arrived earlier than expected, but is doing really well.

justJared


----------



## littlerock

Sasha2012 said:


> For someone as stylish as Blake Lively, ordinary maternity wear was never going to cut it.
> 
> And the beauty cut yet another stunning figure as she rocked a chic wintry outfit on Friday in the Big Apple.
> 
> The blonde wore a sapphire blue coat over a V-neck sweater, skinny jeans and knee-high boots on her return to her hotel.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...igh-heeled-boots-blue-coat.html#ixzz3Ljd2yhdl



She looks 8 months here.


----------



## littlerock

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She announced in Oct.  So we should assume she was at least 3 months by then, perhaps 4.



She had to have been way past 3 months when she announced. She looked really big in early december. She's way taller than me and I didn't show like that until I was 8 months. I think they fibbed the timeline a bit.


----------



## Tivo

That's smart of her waiting till late in the pregnancy to announce.


----------



## AEGIS

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Quickest Hollywood pregnancy by far...when compared to the never-ending gestation of say.....Jessica Simpson.
> 
> Congrats to them.



or Alicia Keys...she seemed pregnant for ever


----------



## Eva1991

Congratulations to Blake and Rayan! Do we know if it's a boy or a girl?


----------



## Solemony

Someone from the hospital tweeted it was a girl and they named her Violet. Though the tweet was later deleted... So I assume it's probably true. I smell trouble for this nurse for breaking patient confidentiality lol.


----------



## Eva1991

^ Really? Someone from the staff?

If they did choose Violet as a name though, it's cute!


----------



## Solemony

Eva1991 said:


> ^ Really? Someone from the staff?
> 
> If they did choose Violet as a name though, it's cute!


Yes, I just saw an article about a staff from the hospital where she apparently gave birth tweeted it. I'd imagine Blake would've prefer to announce it- most likely- on her Preserve website instead than someone from the hospital leaking it... A terrible blunder for the hospital.


----------



## Eva1991

^ It sounds terrible...

I know they're saying she delivered early but she looked at least 8 months pregnant to me in the last photos; it wasn't that early.


----------



## littlerock

Eva1991 said:


> ^ It sounds terrible...
> 
> I know they're saying she delivered early but she looked at least 8 months pregnant to me in the last photos; it wasn't that early.



Yeah, my guess is she was like 38-39 weeks.


----------



## prettyprincess

Its a girl! I can only imagine the fashion she will inherit. Cant wait for the name reveal.


----------



## louvigilante

I thought I read somewhere she was due January and announced 4+ months. She was probably only a few weeks shy of 40 weeks. Either way glad baby and her are healthy.


----------



## myown

I guess she announced very late. When she announced she was all belly already. and it´s said she gave birth early. 

It´s a shame we did´t got much pregnancy style from her.


----------



## Sassys

Ryan Reynolds and Blake Lively&#8216;s baby daughter is not named Violet as it was previously reported.

&#8220;No, that&#8217;s not the name. I don&#8217;t know want to get into that, but I don&#8217;t know where that came from,&#8221; the 38-year-old actor shared to USA Today at the 2015 Sundance Film Festival.

Though Ryan did not reveal the name, he did talk about fatherhood.

Ryan said, &#8220;It&#8217;s still so new that it&#8217;s hard to conceive being away for more than seven hours at a time. I had to go to Sundance this last week. I was more excited to get a good night&#8217;s sleep. It was borderline pornographic for me.&#8221;

Just Jared


----------



## Swanky

Oh 

*'I'd use my wife as a human shield to protect our daughter!' Ryan  Reynolds admits Blake Lively is no longer the most important female in  his life since he became a dad  
*
Ryan Reynolds would use Blake Lively as a 'human shield' to protect their daughter.
The  Deadpool star - whose wife gave birth to their first child in December -  was amazed by how much he loves his little girl and wanted to protect  her as soon as he saw her.
He  said: 'I used to say to [Blake], "I would take a bullet for you. I  could never love anything as much as I love you." I would say that to my  wife. And the second I looked in that baby's eyes, I knew in that exact  moment that if we were ever under attack, I would use my wife as a  human shield to protect that baby.'

Though his  little girl comes first, the 38-year-old actor admits he is more in love  with Blake - who he married in September 2012- than ever.
He  gushed to talk show host David Letterman: 'I'm not one for vomiting  declarations of sentiment out across the airwaves, but when we had that  baby, I fell more in love with my wife than I'd ever been in my entire  life. I couldn't even believe it.'

 





Someone's going to be in trouble: Ryan seemed to realise his confession may not please his wife 

Because  Blake is breastfeeding the baby - whose name the couple haven't  disclosed - the pair's parenting roles are very different, and Ryan  joked his life is like a 'beautiful' Denny's.
Referring  to the family restaurant chain, he said: '[As] the guy, I'm just like a  diaper-changing facility hooked up to a life-support system. But my  wife, she's breakfast, lunch, and dinner.
'She's  a human Denny's, all day long and all night long. Romantic right? She's  the most beautiful Denny's you've ever seen, though.'

 





Good save: Though his little girl  comes first, the 38-year-old actor admits he is more in love with Blake -  who he married in September 2012- than ever

The  Change Up star recently joked to People magazine that he had even tried  breastfeeding - although he conceded it didn't go too well.
He  made the off-the-cuff remarks while promoting his latest movie  Mississippi Grind which premiered at the Sundance Film Festival.
'I gotta jump in and do all those sorts of things, he said. 'I mean, I&#8217;ve even tried breastfeeding.'
'It&#8217;s  frustrating for the baby and frankly disturbing for me &#8230; not well is  the answer,' quipped the actor when asked how that was going. 
'It&#8217;s amazing that you can be that exhausted and that happy at the same time,' he said of the experience. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...an-shield-protect-daughter.html#ixzz3QyeTUKl4 
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## karo

He's really funny!


----------



## YSoLovely

Eff that.

Why won't they reveal her name, btw?
Grand reveal on her website or magazine exclusive?


----------



## Swanky

Both I'm sure! lol! She and Kourtney better hurry up and beat the other to the "first pics"! lol!


----------



## YSoLovely

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Both I'm sure! lol! She and Kourtney better hurry up and beat the other to the "first pics"! lol!




Nah. Blake's got that. Nobody cares about the 3rd child of the least famous (female) Kardashian. It's Bruce's time in the spotlight now.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

YSoLovely said:


> Nah. Blake's got that. Nobody cares about the 3rd child of the least famous (female) Kardashian. It's Bruce's time in the spotlight now.



True. If you hadn't written that, I'd have asked who's Kourtney you're talking about.


----------



## AEGIS

I mean..women say it all the time so it's not a big deal for me that men say it.  It's human instinct to protect the young right?


----------



## prettyprincess

I love this couple!


----------



## Swanky

LOL!  Usually people say they'd throw THEMSELVES in front of the bus or bullet, not their spouse!


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> LOL!  Usually people say they'd throw THEMSELVES in front of the bus or bullet, not their spouse!



I find it funny - and he wanted to prove how big is love of parents for their child. 

And also, isn't it true in a way?


----------



## Starlett309

i seriously think they are the most perfect looking/acting Hollywood couple. but it's almost sickening!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Starlett309 said:


> i seriously think they are the most perfect looking/acting Hollywood couple. but it's almost sickening!




Almost? Girl it is sickening even more so reading how much he loves her and stuff


----------



## Swanky

Eh, I don't find either of them unusually good looking TBH, not to me.  I think she has a great figure. . .  that's it though.  I think he's cute.


----------



## minababe

no pics no Name?


----------



## ropuszka

he needs to stop his wife:

http://defamer.gawker.com/celebrate-african-american-struggle-with-blake-livelys-1684250844


----------



## Tivo

ropuszka said:


> he needs to stop his wife:
> 
> http://defamer.gawker.com/celebrate-african-american-struggle-with-blake-livelys-1684250844


This feels like a reach to me. And an attempt to plant some seeds of suspicion. If you have to try that hard to convince me of the offense then you are grinding an axe.


----------



## Eva1991

minababe said:


> no pics no Name?



There was a rumor they called her Violet but it's been denied. I really liked that name! 

Hope they reveal it soon, I want to know as well!


----------



## Lounorada

ropuszka said:


> he needs to stop his wife:
> 
> http://defamer.gawker.com/celebrate-african-american-struggle-with-blake-livelys-1684250844







I don't visit her website so I only see articles/posts if they are shared on here and attempting to read that article has me wondering am I the only one who cant follow a word she/whoever says in articles on her website? It's like she/they try so hard to sound articulate by using 'big words' that in the end none of it makes sense... :weird: It's like reading a DailyFail article.


----------



## YSoLovely

According to eonline, they named their daughter...






... JAMES.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Eh it could be worse like Wyatt. They could always use Jamie as a nickname


----------



## nastasja

I like James. Her name (Blake) is usually a boy's name; maybe that factored into the decision. I think Ryan's father's name is James, too. But yeah, they'll probably end up calling her Jamie.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I do think it's a cool name, but you're kind of setting your daughter up for a lifetime of being called "James the girl".


----------



## littlerock

Reminds me of the Model James King. I think her name is really Jamie? Or maybe it isn't. I just know her as James King and I always liked her name. If that's her name, I don't mind it.


----------



## Coco Belle

littlerock said:


> Reminds me of the Model James King. I think her name is really Jamie? Or maybe it isn't. I just know her as James King and I always liked her name. If that's her name, I don't mind it.


 
Her real name is Jaime.

James on a girl is unfortunate, but I doubt the child will be negatively affected by it or anything like that. Name snobs like me will just shake their heads and move on.


----------



## littlerock

Coco Belle said:


> Her real name is Jaime.
> 
> James on a girl is unfortunate, but I doubt the child will be negatively affected by it or anything like that. Name snobs like me will just shake their heads and move on.



Ahh ok... Well, I kind of like James better than Jaime, tbh. But maybe it serves better as a nickname. And maybe you need to be a beautiful model to pull it off.


----------



## Eva1991

I hope they call her Jamie! James for a girl sounds unusual. To me, James is a male name, but English is not my mother tongue so I don't really know how it sounds to native speakers.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I like it


----------



## deltalady

I like it. Especially with her name being Blake.


----------



## Chanel522

Terrible name for a girl, but I don't like the name James in general so...


----------



## Tivo

What a horrible name.


----------



## Lounorada

Of all the names in the world for a _girl _and they choose James, seriously?  
I like unisex names, but James is not a unisex name. It is just a ridiculous attempt at another celeb couple choosing a 'unique' name for their child.


----------



## bagsforme

I never understood why celebs keep kids names a secret?  Whats the point?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like the name James. I hope they don't call her Jamie. Although this might be another bs name. Or her name might really be Violet.


----------



## bisousx

ropuszka said:


> he needs to stop his wife:
> 
> http://defamer.gawker.com/celebrate-african-american-struggle-with-blake-livelys-1684250844



So creepy. I'm starting not to like her.


----------



## qudz104

I've always liked the name James but NOT for a girl... If true All three of them have boyish names lol.. Ryan, Blake and James.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/12...first-official-appearance-since-giving-birth/

Blake Lively shows off her post-baby body a little over a month after giving birth at the Gabriela Cadena Fashion Show during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week on Thursday afternoon (February 12) in New York City.

The 27-year-old actress was joined by her mom Elaine at the big event.

That same day, Brie Larson and Odeya Rush attended the Coach Fashion Show while Olivia Culpo hit up the Old Spice Fresher Collection Launch and Sami Gayle stopped by BCBG Max Azria.


----------



## stylemepretty

Yikes at that come hither expression. But her body is bangin'!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She is so much prettier with that big beautiful smile on her face. Her outfit's okay, but not her best.


----------



## berrydiva

I like that dress but hot damn....that's her post baby body?!!!!!


----------



## Tivo

Hair is a MESS


----------



## FreeSpirit71

berrydiva said:


> I like that dress but hot damn....that's her post baby body?!!!!!



She looks fantastic!. I was struggling to catch a shower and get out of my jammies a month after my first baby..lol


----------



## whimsic

That dress is so unflattering and her hair's awful! Is that her mother?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I just googled her - no. The wording made me think that too.


----------



## HeidiDavis

Tivo said:


> Hair is a MESS




Agreed! That's the first thing I noticed.  Her hair desperately needs to be trimmed, cleaned-up, whatever.  Hurts me to look at it.


----------



## labelwhore04

Lounorada said:


> Of all the names in the world for a _girl _and they choose James, seriously?
> I like unisex names, but James is not a unisex name. It is just a ridiculous attempt at another celeb couple choosing a 'unique' name for their child.



Soon people will be naming their girls John and their sons Anastasia.


----------



## Lounorada

labelwhore04 said:


> Soon people will be naming their girls John and their sons Anastasia.


----------



## Swanky

Meh. . .  I'm not a fan but think she looks good for a new mommy.  I do think there's something weird about the dress/fit.  Almost like I can tell there's a lot of girdling underneath, it looks like it's thick.
If there is I don't blame her at all, but I think the dress isn't pretty or a flattering look.


----------



## Swanky

*PICTURE EXCLUSIVE: Handsome new parents Blake Lively and Ryan Reynolds are pictured with their baby for the first time as they catch a flight together*

Like each of her other endeavors, Blake Lively is making motherhood look extremely glamorous.
The 27-year-old swaddled her baby in a camel-coloured blanket as she walked through New York's JFK Airport on Saturday night with husband Ryan Reynolds, 38, the father of her two-month-old daughter.
Blake assumed mummy duties, looking characteristically glamorous under a wide-brimmed hat, as her doting man carried the bags.  







 
New parents: Blake Lively (left) and Ryan Reynolds (right) keep their baby close as they walk through JFK International Airport in New York on Saturday night

Peeping from just beneath her felt hat, Blake wore her golden tresses in loose waves and she looked immaculate, as expected.

She concealed her post-baby shape in a long, grey coat, having revealed her impressively snapped-back middle at New York Fashion Week in a glove-tight dress only two weeks ago.
New dad Ryan displayed a visibly different look and had shed his familiar, handsome brown hair to cut a rugged image with an unshaven face.





 
In shape: The beauty hinted at her lean legs in boots, but shrouded her post-baby body in a long coat







Good duo: While Blake carried their baby, caring Ryan carried the bags for his wife

He stepped out of his usual red carpet garbs and dressed comfortably for the flight in a hooded jacket, zipped right up to the neck, with tight-fitting charcoal jeans and comfortable white trainers.
Ryan acted like the ultimate right-hand man, wearing a backpack on his back and toting the young family's possessions in a Louis Vuitton carry-all while they were escorted through the airport.
The new parenting duo kept conversation but made a hurried walk across the terminal, standing out with their instantly recognisable images.




 
Still chic: Blake covered up her frame in a long grey coat and walked on knee high boots








Keeping her covered: Blake kept her new daughter - thought to be named James - close to her chest

An aide appeared to carry a pillow in her arms with one other piece of luggage, while another of their party held a fourth piece of luggage.
The name of the couple's first daughter, born in December 2014, is yet to be confirmed after the name Violet wrongly emerged from a source, supposedly within their camp.
A second name, James, is thought to be the chosen moniker for their little girl after Reynolds personally denied that Violet was their first choice.







 
Rugged: Handsome actor Ryan looked barely recognisable with a shaved head and rugged facial hair

And the actor, who has since shed his locks, spoke on the Late Show With David Letterman about how special his child has become for the first time this February.  
He said: 'I used to say to [Blake], "I would take a bullet for you. I could never love anything as much as I love you." I would say that to my wife. 
'And the second I looked in that baby's eyes, I knew in that exact moment that if we were ever under attack, I would use my wife as a human shield to protect that baby.' 







Next step: Ryan and Blake are both looking professionally sound as they are welcomed into parenthood

Reynolds would be perfectly suited to the job it seems, after he completed his second action hero role for Deadpool - a 2016 release - recently.
Ryan was previously criticised for his role in comic book classic Green Latern, though it was actually the setting for his fairytale romance with Blake, who would later become his wife.

Speaking of his excitement about Deadpool, the actor said on Twitter recently: 'People keep thanking me for getting Deadpool made. I didn't get it made. YOU did. The internet put Fox in a hammerlock death-grip.' 

And things appear to be looking up on the professional front for former Gossip Girl actress Blake, as well.
Already, the new mum is looking forward to the release of The Age of Adaline for April 2015, in which she plays the titular lead - a woman trapped at the age of 29 for a role that spans eight decades. 
She has now been confirmed to co-star in Marc Forster's new film All I See Is You, as she bags her first role as a mother. 

Helping hand: Blake and Ryan were escorted through the airport, their high profiles an obvious distraction for onlookers

Blake will play the blind wife of Great Gatsby actor Jason Clarke in the thriller, which focuses on her battle to regain her sight and the psychological disturbance that comes along with the images in her head.
Director Marc Forster said of the upcoming project: 'Blake is an amazing actress with a huge onscreen presence, who I know will bring enormous talent to the role, and Jason is captivating, strong and fearless in his work. 
'It is inspiring to me as a filmmaker to get the opportunity to work with the both of them.'






Caring: Blake showed off her maternal side as she swaddled the baby in its blanket

Blake and Ryan's child was thought to be called Violet but has since been rumoured with the name James



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2974344/Blake-Lively-swaddles-newborn-s-pictured-time-mummy-mode.html#ixzz3TAjMdENL


----------



## minababe

personally I don't like them anymore .. they act so strange with her daughter. they make such a secret around their Baby .. maybe just because they want to be discussed.


----------



## Sassys

minababe said:


> personally I don't like them anymore .. they act so strange with her daughter. they make such a secret around their Baby .. maybe just because they want to be discussed.



Strange how? The are both actors, there job is to entertain you and that is it. They are not obligated to share their personal life with anyone. If a stranger walked up to you and asked about you, your children and personal information, you would give them the major side eye and keep it moving.

A singer needs fans to buy their music, come to their concerts, so they will do what it takes to make the fans happy. An actor/actress gets their paycheck, whether you like them or not. If Blake is in a movie with one of your favorite actors, you will go pay to see it, regardless how you feel about her, because she won't let the world know er personal business.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Sassys said:


> Strange how? The are both actors, there job is to entertain you and that is it. They are not obligated to share their personal life with anyone. If a stranger walked up to you and asked about you, your children and personal, you would give them the major side eye and keep it moving.



This.  And as a side-note: Ryan looks cute


----------



## ByeKitty

labelwhore04 said:


> Soon people will be naming their girls John and their sons Anastasia.





I like James for a girl.. It's different. Reminds me of when people started naming their boys Jude and their girls Courtney.


----------



## berrydiva

sassys said:


> strange how? The are both actors, there job is to entertain you and that is it. They are not obligated to share their personal life with anyone. If a stranger walked up to you and asked about you, your children and personal information, you would give them the major side eye and keep it moving.
> 
> A singer needs fans to buy their music, come to their concerts, so they will do what it takes to make the fans happy. An actor/actress gets their paycheck, whether you like them or not. If blake is in a movie with one of your favorite actors, you will go pay to see it, regardless how you feel about her, because she won't let the world know er personal business.


+1


----------



## csre

It makes me nervous when people carry babies all wrapped up like that, I wonder if they can breath or don't overheat. I know my baby hated it if I tried to slightly cover or wrap her.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/12...bsolutely-timeless-in-age-of-adaline-posters/

Blake Lively is stunning in a brand new character poster for her upcoming film The Age of Adaline!

The 27-year-old actress is joined in the film by Michiel Huisman, Kathy Baker, Amanda Crew, Harrison Ford, and Ellen Burstyn.

Heres the synposis: After miraculously remaining 29 years old for almost eight decades, Adaline Bowman (Lively) has lived a solitary existence, never allowing herself to get close to anyone who might reveal her secret. But a chance encounter with charismatic philanthropist Ellis Jones (Huisman) reignites her passion for life and romance. When a weekend with his parents (Ford and Baker) threatens to uncover the truth, Adaline makes a decision that will change her life forever.

Mark your calendars, The Age of Adaline hits theaters on Friday, April 24.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

I'm so interested in that movie, but I hope she'll be able to pull it off. Blake as an actress, ugh... horrible.


----------



## lizmil

So is this a remake of The Picture of Dorian Gray?


----------



## ChanelMommy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This.  And as a side-note: Ryan looks cute



Yes he does


----------



## Sasha2012

She only gave birth to her first child in January - but Blake Lively already appears to have snapped back into shape. 

The pretty blonde, 27, attended a press conference for her new movie, The Age Of Adaline at the Four Seasons hotel in Beverly Hills on Sunday, looking incredible wearing a slim-fitting black top.

She teamed the number with a marbled-print colourful peplum skirt, which had an origami style detail at the waist. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ody-colourful-peplum-skirt.html#ixzz3XEqTnWpj


----------



## Swanky

nuh uh


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like the look!
I'm really excited to see this movie.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/04/13/blake-lively-says-breast-feeding-is-full-time-job/

*Blake Lively Says Breast Feeding Is 'Full Time Job'*

Blake Lively is absolutely stunning on the cover of Allure magazines May 2015 issue, out on newsstands on April 21!

Heres what the 27-year-old actress had to share with the mag:

On doing it all: Most of the things I do are all-consuming, but somehow I find a way to do it all. Its not having it all; its about doing it all, but its dangerous to dilute that to a catchphrase. Having it all could be having a happy, healthy family, and you could be a mom who stays at home, and that is the most admirable thing you could do. Or it could be having a profession that you really believe in, and not having a family, and doing what fulfills you. If its not a part of a conversation with someone face-to-face, those bites are why women tear each other apart or why the media will tear people apart.

On breast feeding: A full-time job. Im, like, driving down the road, pumping.

On revealing her pregnancy on her site preserve: That was my way of owning that moment. I cant be someone like Beyoncé and be like (she mimes throwing open a jacket and showing off her belly, a reference to Beyoncés onstage announcement of her pregnancy at the VMAs in 2011). But it was important for us. It was a struggle, because we want to keep our privacy, but we also dont want our lives to be exploited by other people. So we did it simply; it was a quiet way, an elegant way.

For more on Blake, visit Allure.com!


----------



## MarvelGirl

She looks beautiful in that photo shoot and on the cover. I also like the posters for the movie and hope that she can carry the role. It seems like a stretch for her but we will see, I guess.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Beautiful photos.


----------



## Sasha2012

She plays a woman who becomes an immortal muse in the new film Age Of Adaline.

And just how life imitates art, Blake Lively was an ageless beauty when she was spotted arriving at the after party held at the Metropolitan Club following the New York City premiere on Sunday.

The 27-year-old actress changed into a semi-sheer bodysuit swapping out her scarlet Monique Lhuillier dress as husband Ryan Reynolds was busy shooting Deadpool in Vancouver, Canada.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...alous-screen-love-interest.html#ixzz3XtgzlmqM


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love that look.


----------



## Swanky

Are those saggy pantyhose w/ stars all over with a jacket?


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/04/20...reynolds-gets-a-little-protective-on-twitter/

Blake Lively brings along her mother Elaine and brother Eric to the premiere of her film The Age of Adaline held at the AMC Loews Lincoln Square 13 Theater on Sunday (April 19) in New York City.

The 27-year-old actress was joined at the event by her co-star Michiel Huisman (with his wife Tara Elders), model Sara Sampaio, Blakes former co-star Kelly Rutherford, actresses Peyton List and Amanda Crew, and skier Lindsey Vonn.

Later that evening, Blake and Michiel hit up the after party at The Metropolitan Club.

That same night, Blakes hubby Ryan Reynolds posted a tweet after Lionsgate complimented how good her and Michiel looked together.

.@BlakeLively and @Michiel_Huisman are the perfect pair! True love never looked so good. #AdalinePremiere Lionsgate wrote on their Twitter account.

FYI: Blake is wearing Monique Lhuillier, Sophia Webster shoes, and over $5 million of Lorraine Schwartz jewelry to the premiere and after party. Michiel is wearing a Thom Sweeney suit.


----------



## AEGIS

I truly do not think she is aging well
I wonder if she's a big enough box office draw
I think I like her but not enough to go see this movie


----------



## purseprincess32

She looks good on the Allure cover and seems truly happy. I don't think she looks bad for someone who had a baby.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love this look as well except I would have chosen a different purse.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

AEGIS said:


> I truly do not think she is aging well
> I wonder if she's a big enough box office draw
> I think I like her but not enough to go see this movie



I love her hair. I tried to imagine her with a shorter hair, she'd not be the same Blake at all. Her hair is her power, definitely.

Would I go to the movies to watch her movie? Nope, I don't think she's a good enough of an actress to carry a movie on her own. And I don't like her _that_ much to overlook that fact.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Are those saggy pantyhose w/ stars all over with a jacket?
> 
> 
> positivelite.com/images/stories/Revolving_Door/2014/sep/gif01.gif




Everytime I see this GIF I can't help laughing!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/04/21/blake-lively-says-daughter-james-looks-like-ryan-reynolds/

Blake Lively rocks a bold yellow and blue ensemble while exiting Good Morning America on Tuesday (April 21) in New York City.

The 27-year-old actress was seen changing into multiple outfits while promoting her new film Age of Adaline in the Big Apple.

On the same day, Blake made an appearance on Live! With Kelly and Michael, where she chatted about husband Ryan Reynolds and their newborn daughter James.

Now he just smells like poophes in full diaper duty. I think she looks like her daddy. I want a maternity test! Blake shared.

Over the weekend, Blake was seen carrying a Henri Bendel tote while stepping out of her Los Angeles hotel.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Some of these outfits are bomb. Like the red and the black.

Does she smoke? She doesn't look bad but older than 27. I would have guessed 35.


----------



## Swanky

I like a few of the looks a lot!!  Just noticed she sticks her tongue out when she smiles, like Jessica Simpson.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks fab.


----------



## Freckles1

She is beautiful, but I don't find most of her clothing to be flattering... At least from these Kate's photos. She has a very classic look to me. Would love to see her in more Ralph Lauren, Prada  etc


----------



## renza

Good lord every one of those outfits was atrocious.


----------



## Lounorada

renza said:


> good lord every one of those outfits was atrocious.


 
+1


----------



## Dirtygate

I never watched Gossip Girl but I saw her on Green Lantern flick with now husband, Ryan Reynolds. She's gorgeous!


----------



## csre

What is she wearing?&#128561;
She does look old for her age IMO


----------



## MarvelGirl

I usually love everything she wears but these latest looks are off...like she is trying to be more edgy now (after baby?) and I agree that it doesn't suit her.


----------



## prettyprincess

Her post baby body is amazing. Good for her!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/04/22/blake-lively-wore-ten-amazing-outfits-for-one-day-of-press/

Weve always known that Blake Lively is a fashion goddess, but who knew that she could seamlessly pull off ten amazing looks in just one day!

The 27-year-old actress showed off her style while promoting The Age of Adaline on Tuesday (April 21) in New York City.

Blake started off her morning at Good Morning America and Live! with Kelly & Michael. She wore a different outfit while going into and out of each studio, as well as on the actual shows.

Later in the day, Blake was spotted outside of her hotel and also at NBC Studios for an appearance on The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon.


----------



## lizmil

That purple getup, no good.


----------



## scarlet555

OK Blake Lively I know can afford a tailor, instead of looking foolish with that purple lilac outfit!!!!OMG she needs a stylist if she isnt using one yet!


----------



## prettyprincess

who makes the dress she wore on Jimmy?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm digging all her recent looks. I particularly like the last one.


----------



## stylemepretty

Her hair is looking better these days.


----------



## twinkle.tink

The outfits & matching hair look time stamped to me...stunt for movie promotion?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She is absolutely perfect


----------



## Lounorada

prettyprincess said:


> who makes the dress she wore on Jimmy?



Antonio Berardi F/W'15


----------



## Swanky

She wants us to believe she doesn't use a stylist?  She's way too choreographed to be pulling this many looks herself IMO.  It's also too old for her and too planned. . . no fun.  I do like some of the looks, just so trite.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I hate when any celebrity wears Balmain because Oliver and his thirsty *** goes crazy posting it non stop on IG and anywhere else he can! Then he starts with the I love yous etc..


----------



## prettyprincess

californiacrush said:


> she is absolutely perfect



+1


----------



## Sasha2012

Blake Lively just keeps right on turning heads during her New York sojourn this week.

On Wednesday night the blonde beauty emerged from a salon with her long locks freshly styled and wearing a posh tracksuit and sandal pumps.

The new mom, 27, is on a whirlwind promotional tour for her new movie The Age Of Adaline and has been flaunting her post-pregnancy figure in a seemingly endless stream of designer ensembles. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-fashion-assault-New-York.html#ixzz3YAJhFkF4


----------



## Chanel522

I would put money on her having hair extensions and she looks 35 not 27. Great body but her face is incredibly average IMO.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Blake Lively attends the Apple Store Soho Presents Meet The Filmmaker: Blake Lively, "Age of Adaline" at Apple Store Soho on April 22, 2015 in New York City.


----------



## stylemepretty

Cellulite. She's normal like the rest of us.


----------



## Sasha2012

Blake Lively has been turning the streets of New York into her personal runway, showcasing 14 different designer outfits in the last couple of days. 

And the 27-year-old actress showed off yet another eye-catching getup as she stepped out in the Big Apple on Thursday.

The Age Of Adaline star worked a fresh and breezy look, perhaps relieved to slip into something more casual after donning a blitz of exquisite high fashion ensembles. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...en-outfits-NYC-press-blitz.html#ixzz3YCdKpRkY


----------



## stylemepretty

I hate that open mouth pose she does. But that last dress is gorgeous!


----------



## myown

Chanel522 said:


> I would put money on her having hair extensions and she looks 35 not 27. Great body but her face is incredibly *average* IMO.



yeah because she is just a human


----------



## Chanel522

myown said:


> yeah because she is just a human




Lol..[emoji6][emoji108]


----------



## Swanky

Lol!
But some people think her beauty is superhuman


----------



## Sasha2012

Blake Lively was scheduled to attend the Met Gala in New York City on Monday evening, but never showed. Instead, it was Kim Kardashian and Beyonce that stole the spotlight in sheer outfits.

That same day, however, the Gossip Girl star appeared to be in fine health as she promoted her new movie Age Of Adaline in Manhattan by posing for a photo shoot.

The 27-year-old wife of Ryan Reynolds was showing off her post-baby figure - she welcomed daughter James only five months ago - in a Lindsey Thornburg top and skirt. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tend-Met-Gala-never-showed.html#ixzz3ZIsw1e8j


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love the pink floral look! I was expecting her at the Met Ball. I wonder why she didn't show.


----------



## ByeKitty

IDK, it seems like she's trying to pull a Sarah Jessica Parker but she's not pulling it off.


----------



## Chanel522

Both of these outfits are too try hard. I don't care for them and she can't pull them off.


----------



## Freckles1

What is going on with this beautiful girl? No no no Blake!!!!


----------



## Swanky

IIRC these are her designs on her website.  #FAIL.


Lotion on your knees is your friend too Blake


----------



## Nymf

Her feet &#128563;


----------



## Lounorada

It baffles me that people find her stylish 
IMO she can't put together a decent outfit to save her life, she always looks like a child playing dress-up in her mothers clothes.


----------



## deltalady

I like the first look. The second look would be nice minus the jacket.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://deadline.com/2015/05/blake-lively-woody-allen-age-of-adaline-1201422014/

*Blake Lively Joining Woody Allens Next Film*

EXCLUSIVE: Fresh from opening The Age Of Adaline, Blake Lively will join the ensemble cast of Woody Allens next film. She will join Jesse Eisenberg, Bruce Willis and Kristen Stewart, Im told. As usual, the film is untitled and there are no plot details, but the picture is being produced by Letty Arsonson, Stephen Tenenbaum and Edward Walson, his usual collaborators.

Allen is casting the film as he prepares for the Cannes premiere of Irrational Man, which stars Emma stone and Joaquin Phoenix and will be released by Sony Pictures Classics July 24th.

Its a good time for Lively, as Age of Adaline has grossed $24 million so far domestically as nice counter programming against the behemoth Avengers: Age Of Ultron. Lively is next booked to star alongside Jason Clarke in the Marc Forster-directed All I See Is You. Then she will join Allens film. Shes repped by WME and Management 360.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Ooo I'm excited! That sounds like a good cast. She's lined up to star in another movie called _All I See Is You_.


----------



## Sasha2012

Shes been pushing the boundaries with an array of edgy and fashion-forward ensembles throughout her promotional duties for The Age Of Adaline.

And on Monday, Blake Lively managed to catch the eye once again as she attended a press conference in Beijing, China with fellow actor Adrien Brody.

The 27-year-old, who recently welcomed her first child into the world with Ryan Reynolds, dressed her lean and slender frame in a dramatic yellow puffball dress.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-press-conference-Beijing.html#ixzz3ZtS5xwqN


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love it. She looks a little uncomfortable in those photos. Not her usually bright smiley self.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Wonder why she's not wearing her wedding ring?


----------



## Eva1991

Nymf said:


> Her feet &#128563;



What's wrong with them?


----------



## Swanky

She looks hunched over and unnatural. . . weird.


----------



## Chanel522

She's just incredibly overrated and irritating. Idk why I come to this thread...lol!!


----------



## Lounorada

Chanel522 said:


> She's just incredibly overrated and irritating. Idk why I come to this thread...lol!!


 

This x1000000.
I just don't get the appeal with her...


----------



## lanasyogamama

I like that she always gives a big smile, instead of trying to look "cool".


----------



## Freckles1

lanasyogamama said:


> I like that she always gives a big smile, instead of trying to look "cool".




Me too!!!


----------



## berrydiva

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Wonder why she's not wearing her wedding ring?




Maybe it's getting cleaned, stone getting tightened, could be undergoing an upgrade, pointless to wear one everyday....tons of reasons.


----------



## myown

Nymf said:


> Her feet &#55357;&#56883;





Eva1991 said:


> What's wrong with them?




oh my god, she has feet!


----------



## myown

so they  split already?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hmmm...those reports are coming from Radar, and Life & Style.

....I'll wait.


----------



## salmaash

Sasha2012 said:


> Shes been pushing the boundaries with an array of edgy and fashion-forward ensembles throughout her promotional duties for The Age Of Adaline.
> 
> And on Monday, Blake Lively managed to catch the eye once again as she attended a press conference in Beijing, China with fellow actor Adrien Brody.
> 
> The 27-year-old, who recently welcomed her first child into the world with Ryan Reynolds, dressed her lean and slender frame in a dramatic yellow puffball dress.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-press-conference-Beijing.html#ixzz3ZtS5xwqN


that's one ugly dress!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I hope they didn't split, I like them together.


----------



## Tivo

So maybe the rumors about his controlling behavior were true?


----------



## lizmil

I hope they don't split, just had the baby.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Her hair color looks like it came straight out of a bottle in that red orange shade. And it truly shows off her homely face.


----------



## Swanky

Her hair is always terribly brassy IMO.  I never understand how she's revered for her hair!?
Neither are remotely interesting to me, but I hope they aren't splitting since they have a child now.


----------



## zen1965

^ +1


----------



## Stansy

Has it ever become public why he and Scarlett Johansson split?


----------



## cakegirl

Stansy said:


> Has it ever become public why he and Scarlett Johansson split?


Well, they split right after he shot Green Lantern with Blake.


----------



## Freckles1

I don't know that I care for him...


----------



## Stansy

cakegirl said:


> Well, they split right after he shot Green Lantern with Blake.



Ah, okay, thanks!


----------



## janie2002

Rumor was Scarlett left him/cheated. Once he started dating Blake ScarJo tried to get him back but it was too late.


----------



## ByeKitty

cakegirl said:


> Well, they split right after he shot Green Lantern with Blake.



Ugh he strikes me as the type of man that easily breaks up and moves on when he meets someone he likes. Didn't he dump Alanis Morissette for Scarlett?


----------



## labelwhore04

I've always gotten a douchebag vibe from him. I doubt they'll last.


----------



## bisousx

labelwhore04 said:


> I've always gotten a douchebag vibe from him. I doubt they'll last.



Same. I could be getting this impression from the roles he selects, but he comes across as a whiney dbag.


----------



## Swanky

Does she have a better rep?


----------



## Freckles1

labelwhore04 said:


> I've always gotten a douchebag vibe from him. I doubt they'll last.




Yep


----------



## Freckles1

bisousx said:


> Same. I could be getting this impression from the roles he selects, but he comes across as a whiney dbag.




Ha!!! Low hanging scrotum


----------



## myown

_n honor of Fathers Day, Blake Lively posted a photo of husband Ryan Reynolds babywearing their daughter James, 6 months.

Happy Fathers Day!!!  @vancityreynolds Since the day our baby was born, Ive felt so strongly in my heart that you were most likely the father. #ILoveYouSoMuchItsSilly, she Instagrammed the image Sunday._
celebrity baby scoop


----------



## lizmil

Wow, hope that baby can breathe.


----------



## zen1965

Was he in combat while carrying his baby? Also her feet are all wrong, they should be sticking out at the sides (dangling down is supposedly bad for the hips).


----------



## stylemepretty

Eyeroll at the #iloveyousomuchitssilly. I guess that's one way to address the split rumours.


----------



## Freckles1

zen1965 said:


> Was he in combat while carrying his baby? Also her feet are all wrong, they should be sticking out at the sides (dangling down is supposedly bad for the hips).




I am howling zen!!!!


----------



## lulu212121

myown said:


> _n honor of Fathers Day, Blake Lively posted a photo of husband Ryan Reynolds babywearing their daughter James, 6 months._
> 
> _Happy Fathers Day!!!  @vancityreynolds *Since the day our baby was born, Ive felt so strongly in my heart that you were most likely the father. *#ILoveYouSoMuchItsSilly, she Instagrammed the image Sunday._
> celebrity baby scoop


What a goofy message. Was someone else a possibility?


----------



## Swanky

She's attempting to be funny.


----------



## Lounorada

She tried to be funny and failed miserably. What a stupid message to put on a Father's Day wish for your husband...


----------



## Freckles1

Maybe it's an inside joke. If it is, well, maybe Instagram wasn't the place to post it


----------



## Swanky

*'It was like a death': Ryan Reynolds reveals how he cut his close friend of 25 years out of his life after catching them trying to sell pictures of his baby*



Ryan Reynolds has revealed how he caught one of his closest friends trying to sell private pictures of his daughter to the media.
The actor has said that he cut the friend - whom he'd known for 25 years - out his life after discovering the devastating betrayal shortly after the birth of baby James.
Speaking to GQ, Reynolds revealed that he found out the trusted friend had been shopping pictures from the delivery room at the hospital around to tabloids.








Ryan Reynolds appears on the cover of the latest issue of GQ; inside, he opens up about life with his eight-month-old daughter, James

Reynolds and wife Blake Lively fiercely protected their daughter following her arrival in December and have only shared glimpses of the little girl on social media - so realizing a trusted friend was attempting to make some fast cash was 'shocking', the Green Lantern actor said.
'There isnt really a conversation to have. Its just, "Oh, well, now Im never going to see you or talk to you again, unfortunately." Thats kind of how it worked out.' 
'It was a slightly dark period. A bad couple of weeks,' the 38-year-old told the magazine. 'It was like a death.'
Aside from dealing with betrayal of a friend, Reynolds said that he has really taken to fatherhood, and is still marveling over how completely dedicated he is to his little one.
'Ive learned that an inordinate amount of clichés are completely true,' he said in a new interview with the magazine. 'Like, there is this kid here that I would walk through fire for. Or maybe not fire. Like, a very hot pavement, Id walk through. A shag rug.' 






Ryan admits he's been surprised by how patient he is with his baby daughter and how much he enjoys the every day rituals of looking after her 

Ryan's life with Blake and James in their home in upstate Bedford, New York - where their $2.35 million, 4,753 square foot house includes a renovated barn and a porch - seems completely idyllic. But Ryan said that he didn't have it quite so perfect growing up, explaining that his relationship with his father wasn't 'easy'.
However, he added, he doesn't think that having examples of good fathers in your life is necessary to being one yourself. It's really just about being there for your kid - which Ryan believes he's doing a good job at.
'Im surprised how patient I am with it,' he said. 'I feel like I could sometimes have a bit of a short fuse, but theres just been this weirdly endless supply of patience.  






Very few pictures have been shared of James - and this one, which Blake Lively posted on Instagram for Father's Day, received criticism for the way Ryan has 'incorrectly' positioned the baby







Making babies: Ryan (pictured with his wife, Blake), said he loves being a dad and wants to have more kids

'I have no problem waking up five times in the middle of the night and changing diapers, and as exhausted as you get, I have this stupid grin on my face all the time. And thats not because I have a nanny or something like that. Its just us right now, and I love it.' 
Being new to fatherhood has also given him the the 'profound' realization of how much his own parents did for him. There was a time when they did everything that he is now doing for James - changing diapers in the middle of the night, getting no sleep, and so on - and understanding that has given him even more respect for his mom and dad.
But just because he's more than happy to dote on his daughter doesn't mean he's going to be one of those parents who acts like his offspring are the center of the universe. 





He has been surprised at how patient he is as a father, even when it means getting up five times in the middle of the night to change James' diaper

'I get why parents have that sort of predisposition to talk about their child as if theyre the only people that have ever copulated and pumped out a kid. I understand that. I dont f***ing fall victim to it, because, especially celebrities, when they talk about their kid, they talk about their kid like theyre the Chosen One, or theyre the only people who have ever had a child,' he said. 
He went on: 'In fact, every time I talk about my kid in public, Im generally talking about how average she is. But at home, Im like, "Youre a genius! Oh, my God! You just took a s** in your diaper that came out as a perfect musical note!"' 
Another reason that he and Blake are less inclined to say too much publicly about their baby is that sharing even a little opens the floodgates to criticism. The couple takes a lot of care to keep their private life private, and to date they've only shared two pictures of James: One showing just her hand, and another, which Blake posted on Father's Day, showing just her feet. 






Betrayal: The 38-year-old actor reveals that he had to end a friendship with someone he'd known for 25 years after that person tried to sell private photos of James to the media

Unfortunately, the reaction to the latter image seemed to reinforce their decision to remain private. The picture showed Ryan holding James in a baby carrier, her feet dangling apart - which, several commenters noted, was not the correct position for the newborn. 
After facing criticism online, Matt Lauer even ended up asking Ryan about the snap on the Today Show. The whole situation made Ryan wish he could everyone would 'f*** off', he said. The new dad wants to be able to make the same mistakes that other new parents make, without facing backlash from thousands of strangers.

The extra hurdles of raising a child in the public eye haven't changed how Ryan feels about having a family, though. In fact, he admitted, he'd really like to have more kids - that's plural - in the future.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-3243349/Ryan-Reynolds-gushes-fatherhood-discusses-willingness-change-diapers-new-issue-GQ.html#ixzz3mTYd048I


----------



## Wildflower22

I definitely have gained respect for him and Blake since they have tried to keep their family life private. No nannies yet he still loves changing diapers and being with James? So sweet. I know some dads who won't change diapers, but then there are men who love doing anything and everything for their children. Blake seems like a lucky lady!


----------



## chowlover2

Wildflower22 said:


> I definitely have gained respect for him and Blake since they have tried to keep their family life private. No nannies yet he still loves changing diapers and being with James? So sweet. I know some dads who won't change diapers, but then there are men who love doing anything and everything for their children. Blake seems like a lucky lady!




Agreed!


----------



## kcf68

I am lucky! My hubby is like that!


----------



## Swanky

His muse: Meanwhile her fellow actress turned lifestyle guru Blake Lively appears in the magazine with Michael Kors 











    The 28-year-old makes for an arresting sight in a plunging embellished crimson jumpsuit


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...its-pose-fashion-designers.html#ixzz3mfLzeLDXhttp://ec.tynt.com/b/rf?id=bBOTTqvd0r3Pooab7jrHcU&u=DailyMail
​


----------



## stylemepretty

...'an arresting sight'. Who writes this crap?!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Blake looks great on the THR cover. I've always had a soft spot for Ryan. That was a good interview with him, and I admit to cracking up over the video of him trying to put that IKEA cot together..I know that pain...lol


----------



## berrydiva

That is really awful to have to cut a friend out of your life who's been there for 25 years because not only does it make you sad about the loss of that relationship but makes you question other people. I'm sure someone he's know for that long benefited from their friendship as Ryan probably invited him along to things.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

berrydiva said:


> That is really awful to have to cut a friend out of your life who's been there for 25 years because not only does it make you sad about the loss of that relationship but makes you question other people. I'm sure someone he's know for that long benefited from their friendship as Ryan probably invited him along to things.



Oh yeah, apparently Ryan was giving the guy quite a lot of money too. The sellout happened after Ryan cut the dollars off. He's better off without the guy if you ask me, even if it is sad.


----------



## AEGIS

that is really sad about that friend
i can only imagine


----------



## bisousx

berrydiva said:


> That is really awful to have to cut a friend out of your life who's been there for 25 years because not only does it make you sad about the loss of that relationship but makes you question other people. I'm sure someone he's know for that long benefited from their friendship as Ryan probably invited him along to things.



I agree, I would be devastated


----------



## lanasyogamama

*Blake Livelys Lifestyle Is No Longer for Sale *

           By                            Allison P. Davis                                                                       Follow @allisonpdavis                











                                             Photo:                    preserve.us                                               Despite its name, Preserve, Blake Lively's nascent lifestyle site, does have a shelf life: It's set to expire on October 9.
  Preserve has barely been on this green earth for a year (it  launched just last summer), but the Goop disciple has decided to shut  down the site in order to "rebuild, rebrand, and eventually reveal  on  her own timeline  what her project was always meant to be," reports _Vogue. _Despite a strong start, which included backing by Anna Wintour and a _Vogue_ cover story, Lively openly admitted in _Time_ that the less-than-successful site was "not close" to what she wanted it to be. 


Terrifying GIFs of Blake Livelys Lifestyle Website RIP, you artisanal, Americana-steeped, _Kinfolk_-lite nightmare. We hardly knew ye, but for those few Preserve fans, there is a silver lining: Everything on the site is now on sale. With these prices, you can finally justify buying that astronomically expensive Cycling Crate you need to carry on living your Preserve life.



http://nymag.com/thecut/2015/09/blake-livelys-preserve-is-shutting-down.html?mid=facebook_thecutblog


----------



## bisousx

Maybe next time around she will keep her plantation themed posts to herself.


----------



## TC1

^^ I don't feel the need for her to post about anything. Ever.


----------



## Docjeun

I was going to say that it's a breath of fresh air that they named their child a normal name which is James and then I saw that they had a girl..


----------



## Sasha2012

Blake Lively has been working hard and steady on Woody Allen's new untitled film project.

The pace didn't let up for the 28-year-old actress as she left a photoshoot in New York City on Wednesday evening.

Fortunately busy Blake was wearing a pair of comfy-looking burgundy trainers to match her stylishly fringed, purple leather jacket and dark denim jeans.

Blake clutched a chic small shoulder bag with chainlink strap while a knuckle ring glittered on her right hand.

The California-born star, meanwhile, has been looking glamorous while filming her latest project.

On October 7, Blake was the height of vintage fashion in an animal print coat, dark jeans and black booties.

And the day before, the blonde beauty was seen catching a break while wearing a sweat jacket over a silvery silk dress.

The movie also stars Kristen Stewart, who recently revealed she's not permitted to give away the film's storyline.

'You're not supposed to talk about Woody Allen movies before they're out,' the starlet said on the August 17 episode of Live! With Kelly and Michael.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ans-leaving-photoshoot-NYC.html#ixzz3ogegFVNW


----------



## Wildflower22

She looks great in the photo with the leopard jacket!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks fab!


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently decided to shutter the website for her lifestyle brand, Preserve, after just one year, ceasing down operations on October 9.

However, the 28-year-old has kept busy by spending time with family, or treating herself to keep her mind off of it, such as when she stepped out for sushi in New York on Wednesday.

The mother-of-one looked stunning in a colorful jacket as she was seen leaving a sushi restaurant in Brooklyn on her own.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-steps-sushi-New-York-City.html#ixzz3pMrbQ1pL


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks fabulous.


----------



## MarieG

^Totally!


----------



## Eva1991

Love her look in the latest set of pictures. Her hair looks amazing!


----------



## Swanky

I hate her brassy hair color and mouth breather poses &#55357;&#56904;


----------



## Lounorada

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I hate her brassy hair color and mouth breather poses &#65533;&#65533;


 
Agreed.

Also, I can't understand how people find her 'stylish'. IMO, she always looks like she got dressed in the dark.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I hate her brassy hair color and mouth breather poses &#65533;&#65533;


----------



## karo

I don't get it what people see in her... She has a nice body, and a very average face in my opinion.


----------



## Swanky

Agree.


----------



## YSoLovely

karo said:


> I don't get it what people see in her... She has a nice body, and a very average face in my opinion.




Amazing hair and she usually dresses quite nicely


----------



## Tivo

It's also her Gossip Girl roots, I think. That show did wonders for her image.


----------



## Lounorada

karo said:


> i don't get it what people see in her... She has a nice body, and a very average face in my opinion.



+1


----------



## Wildflower22

Tivo said:


> It's also her Gossip Girl roots, I think. That show did wonders for her image.




That's possible, but she really annoyed me on GG. I have found her very likable though in interviews.


----------



## manpursefan

Tivo said:


> It's also her Gossip Girl roots, I think. That show did wonders for her image.


Yeah she was perfect for Serena's character


----------



## manpursefan

Trouble In Paradise? Ryan Reynolds And Blake Livelys Baby Drama


> Is there trouble in paradise for one of Hollywoods most glamorous celeb couples?
> 
> A source tells Popdust exclusively that may very well be the case.
> 
> Despite welcoming their first child together less than a year ago, Ryan Reynolds is already pushing really hard for baby number two, but not surprisingly, his wife, Blake Lively, is balking, and wants to milk her career for a few more years.
> 
> Blake Lively Ditches Her Tragic Lifestyle Website
> 
> Ryan made it clear when they first got together that he was ready to stop focusing on Hollywood and start focusing on building a family, but that was so not the case for Blake, the source says. Gossip Girl had just ended its final season and she was getting major film offers left and right.
> 
> The couple was sure love would save the day.
> 
> Blake was willing to put her career on hold a have a baby, and then start acting again, the source continues. The problem is, Ryan wants to fill their house with kids. He grew up the youngest of four kids and always imagined he would have a big family, too.
> 
> Gwyneth Paltrow Fumes At Comparisons With Reese, Blake, And Jessica Alba
> 
> Meanwhile, the 39 year-old Green Lantern star is ready to make family his number one priority.
> 
> Hes done dozens and dozens of major blockbusters, hes a bonafide Hollywood star and a multimillionaire, the source says. That world doesnt interest him nearly as much now as having children. He usually does around three projects a year but hed love to slow down to doing maybe just one.
> 
> Blake LivelyThe Hipster Gwyneth
> 
> But, his beautiful 28-year-old bride is in the prime of her Hollywood career, and just wrapped production on Woody Allens latest film.
> 
> She is having a blast and wants to ride this wave as long as possible, the insider explains. She loves to point out to Ryan that women are having babies in their 40s now, so she has plenty of time, but Ryan doesnt want to wait.
> 
> Lively and Reynolds tied the knot in 2012.  They welcomed their first child, daughter, James, last December.


http://popdust.com/2015/10/27/ryan-reynolds-blake-lively-baby-drama/#slide1


----------



## CoachGirl12

Love the look with the wine colored leather jacket and those sneaks... gorgeous!


----------



## Sasha2012

Blake Lively flaunted her incredibly taut figure while filming her shark flick, The Shallows, last Wednesday on Australia's Lord Howe Island.

It's hard to believe it had only been 10 months since the 28-year-old ingénue was pregnant with her first child.

There was not an inch to pinch on the Age of Adaline actress, who looked blissed out on the beach as she basked in the New South Wales sunshine.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...filming-Shallows-Australia.html#ixzz3qYpUdQXZ


----------



## kcf68

Wow nice body!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's so hot.
She looks more like her younger self here.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Welp.  Glad I had salad for dinner.


----------



## wantitneedit

pushes aside the toblerone


----------



## AEGIS

manpursefan said:


> Trouble In Paradise? Ryan Reynolds And Blake Livelys Baby Drama
> 
> http://popdust.com/2015/10/27/ryan-reynolds-blake-lively-baby-drama/#slide1



dozens and dozens of major blockbusters?


----------



## Freckles1

wantitneedit said:


> pushes aside the toblerone




There you go. Dang


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Her boobs look bigger ....maybe from having a baby. That tan doesn't look natural based on the back of her legs in the last pic


----------



## lanasyogamama

AEGIS said:


> dozens and dozens of major blockbusters?




From that article:

*http://popdust.com/2015/09/30/blake-lively-ditches-lifestyle-website-one-year/* Ryan made it clear when they first got together that he was ready to  stop focusing on Hollywood and start focusing on building a family, but  that was so not the case for Blake, the source says. _Gossip Girl_ had just ended its final season and she was getting major film offers left and right.
 The couple was sure love would save the day.
 Blake was willing to put her career on hold a have a baby, and then  start acting again, the source continues. The problem is, Ryan wants  to fill their house with kids. He grew up the youngest of four kids and  always imagined he would have a big family, too.


I can actually believe this, he seems to want a stay at home wife.


----------



## dangerouscurves

lanasyogamama said:


> From that article:
> 
> *http://popdust.com/2015/09/30/blake-lively-ditches-lifestyle-website-one-year/* Ryan made it clear when they first got together that he was ready to  stop focusing on Hollywood and start focusing on building a family, but  that was so not the case for Blake, the source says. _Gossip Girl_ had just ended its final season and she was getting major film offers left and right.
> The couple was sure love would save the day.
> Blake was willing to put her career on hold a have a baby, and then  start acting again, the source continues. The problem is, Ryan wants  to fill their house with kids. He grew up the youngest of four kids and  always imagined he would have a big family, too.
> 
> 
> I can actually believe this, he seems to want a stay at home wife.




Take me Ryan!!!! Take me!!!!


----------



## kcf68

dangerouscurves said:


> Take me Ryan!!!! Take me!!!!


Too funny!


----------



## TC1

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Her boobs look bigger ....maybe from having a baby. That tan doesn't look natural based on the back of her legs in the last pic


 
She had implants before...these ones look new to me..as well as larger.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Too large! Hopefully she is breastfeeding her baby and they go back to their original size when she is done.


----------



## karo

She's got a great body I must admit.


----------



## knasarae

I still can't get over how much better looking Ryan is now... does anyone remember when he was on that teenage Nickelodeon soap opera Fifteen?  Gosh he was so awkward looking.  I never would've imagined he would grow up so muscular and handsome.


----------



## anitalilac

dangerouscurves said:


> Take me Ryan!!!! Take me!!!!



Yes! Take her!


----------



## Freckles1

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Her boobs look bigger ....maybe from having a baby. That tan doesn't look natural based on the back of her legs in the last pic




Is she breast feeding? Mine were incredible while I lasted... Haha


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Freckles1 said:


> Is she breast feeding? Mine were incredible while I lasted... Haha



She is she posted a pic of her doing it on Instagram. But I also knew about her first boob job. The bikini top could help make them look bigger too


----------



## Sasha2012

It's hard to believe Blake Lively gave birth just 10 months ago.

But the stunning 28-year-old continued to put her fabulous post-baby body on display as she stripped down to her bikini top while on a boat to Lord Howe Island, in Australia last week.

Blake had her husband Ryan Reynolds and daughter James, 10 months, with her as she prepared to film her new action-packed thriller The Shallows.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-idyllic-island-Australia.html#ixzz3qfZurDC7


----------



## Freckles1

ForeverYoung87 said:


> She is she posted a pic of her doing it on Instagram. But I also knew about her first boob job. The bikini top could help make them look bigger too




Bet your right. Good bikini!!!!


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

If she had implants before pregnancy, that could explain why her boobs are a lot bigger now. [emoji57]

The reason why I'm not touching mine until after I get pregnant, though! have no idea if they'll get bigger and remain bigger after pregnancy. Bigger post-pregnancy boobs + implants = too much boobage for me to handle. I honestly don't even like boobs lol I would just get them done when gravity takes over [emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She's so stunning.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

What a cute fam!


----------



## dangerouscurves

anitalilac said:


> Yes! Take her!




What? You don't want Ryan? [emoji12]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> It's hard to believe Blake Lively gave birth just 10 months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> But the stunning 28-year-old continued to put her fabulous post-baby body on display as she stripped down to her bikini top while on a boat to Lord Howe Island, in Australia last week.
> 
> 
> 
> Blake had her husband Ryan Reynolds and daughter James, 10 months, with her as she prepared to film her new action-packed thriller The Shallows.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-idyllic-island-Australia.html#ixzz3qfZurDC7




That baby is gonna be gorgeous, well, hopefully, with parents looking like that.


----------



## YSoLovely

Why is the baby's face pixelated? The DM doesn't do that for other celeb kids?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Cause the pics were taken in Australia.


----------



## BagBerry13

YSoLovely said:


> Why is the baby's face pixelated? The DM doesn't do that for other celeb kids?



Recently, they do it more often now. And I guess if a celebrity has sued them before over it. Like JK Rowling did. Link The British press is becoming more European now in the sense that they don't published unauthorised pictures of celebrity children.


----------



## dangerouscurves

BagBerry13 said:


> Recently, they do it more often now. And I guess if a celebrity has sued them before over it. Like JK Rowling did. Link The British press is becoming more European now in the sense that they don't published unauthorised pictures of celebrity children.




The way it should be as children don't choose to be born with celebrity parents.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I was flipping through a People Magazine today, and the new bikini pic was in it, and my 9 yo DD said "That girl is ugly.  Well, not her face, but her body.  That's gross that her ribs are showing, she's too skinny."  I was pretty surprised, but glad that she doesn't feel like she has to be crazy skinny to look good.  I also told her not to judge people's bodies.  I didn't tell her that Blake isn't even really skinny in the celeb world.


----------



## ChanelMommy

They are such a cute family!


----------



## YSoLovely

*Blake Lively and her baby daughter James touch down in New York City ahead of Christmas Eve*


Blake Lively and her 12-month-old baby daughter, James, touched down in New York on Wednesday evening ahead of Christmas Eve.
The  28-year-old actress cut an understated figure as she and her little  girl arrived and her little girl arrived at JFK airport ahead of the  festive holiday.
Wearing  a comfortable and understated ensemble, the former Gossip Girl actress  made her way through arrivals with her tiny daughter- whom she shares  with husband Ryan Reynolds. 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...k-City-ahead-Christmas-Eve.html#ixzz3vHtiRHQ8 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## Stephanie***

implants suit her Body! she Looks amazing!


----------



## csre

How can you see her implants? I could only think of that baby could breath correctly among all that fabric  LOL


----------



## minababe

are they living in LA? seems like there is nothing about them lately .. no News no pics ..


----------



## Tak1234

Love her


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

minababe said:


> are they living in LA? seems like there is nothing about them lately .. no News no pics ..




They live in upstate New York. She seems very low key. Does her appearances and then goes home and disappears when she's not working.


----------



## LavenderIce

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> They live in upstate New York. She seems very low key. Does her appearances and then goes home and disappears when she's not working.



That's the way it should be.  I love when celebs disappear after they honor their commitments.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

If her website didn't shut down she would be doing her usual pap stroll. She was modeling the clothes on her website on a daily basis at one point


----------



## qudz104

I read somewhere, not sure how true it is, that Ryan is a little controlling and isn't a fan of his gf/wife being in the public too much.. Not sure if I read it when he was with Alanis or Scarlett


----------



## Freckles1

qudz104 said:


> I read somewhere, not sure how true it is, that Ryan is a little controlling and isn't a fan of his gf/wife being in the public too much.. Not sure if I read it when he was with Alanis or Scarlett




That wouldn't surprise me one bit. I'm not a fan of his....


----------



## knasarae

qudz104 said:


> I read somewhere, not sure how true it is, that Ryan is a little controlling and isn't a fan of his gf/wife being in the public too much.. Not sure if I read it when he was with Alanis or Scarlett



I read the same when he was with Scarlett.


----------



## Sasha2012

Now they're parents to baby James, their red carpet appearances as a couple are few and far between.

But Blake Lively and Ryan Reynolds called the babysitter in on Monday as they made a cheerful appearance at a Deadpool fan event in New York.

Blake, 28, wowed in a one-sleeve pearlescent dress with colourful rhinestone embellishments as she supported her husband's superhero movie. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...earance-NYC-Deadpool-event.html#ixzz3zeBRtk1P


----------



## twinkle.tink

This is what they 'happily hired a sitter' for? Posing in front of a Mike's Harder logo and cans?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

They're such a beautiful couple.


----------



## knasarae

When I first saw Ryan Reynolds on that Nickelodeon show Fifteen... no way I would've thought he'd grow up to be so handsome lol.


----------



## Lounorada

That is one ugly dress  Chanel 'Couture' my a$$! 
Karl Lagerfeld should be mortified and Blake needs to hire a new stylist. I will never understand how people find her 'stylish'...


----------



## Encore Hermes

knasarae said:


> When I first saw Ryan Reynolds on that Nickelodeon show Fifteen... no way I would've thought he'd grow up to be so handsome lol.



I think it is the name, I had the same thought about Gosling.


----------



## knasarae

Encore Hermes said:


> I think it is the name, I had the same thought about Gosling.


----------



## Fran0421

I still can't believe how amazing her body is!


----------



## AEGIS

qudz104 said:


> I read somewhere, not sure how true it is, that Ryan is a little controlling and isn't a fan of his gf/wife being in the public too much.. Not sure if I read it when he was with Alanis or Scarlett



I've read that too which ppl make seem controlling but it just seems he's not into the fame game and would prefer his mate not be a Kardashian.


----------



## Sasha2012

As one of the faces for L'Oreal Paris and Gucci, its hardly surprising she is known for her super chic feminine style.

So upping the ante, Blake Lively turned heads as she attended a glamorous luncheon, held in honour of SemSem founder Abeer Al Otaiba, in New York on Tuesday afternoon.

The 28-year-old beauty - who is married to Canadian heartthrob Ryan Reynolds - looked absolutely sensational in a flirty pink number with feathered fringed skirt.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-fashion-luncheon-New-York.html#ixzz3zo4TDjVR


----------



## csre

Nice legs. Like the outfit from the waist down
The Chanel dress os horrendous IMO


----------



## Prima Ballerina

She is so boring, her great legs are the most interesting thing about her.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Super cute!


----------



## twinkle.tink

Love everything, minus the peep toe & platform aspect of the heels.

It has a very 80's feel to me.


----------



## TC1

Has she been going to the Christie Brinkley school of open mouth smiling?. Way too phony. I like the outfit though.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I love the jacket, she's such a beauty


----------



## Sasha2012

If an award could be given for the world's best-looking couple, they would certainly win it. 

On Wednesday, Blake Lively, 28, and husband Ryan Reynolds, 39, melted hearts as they stared lovingly at each other during the incredibly star-studded amfAR gala at Cipriani Wall Street in New York City.

The amfAR New York Gala acts as the official kick-off to New York Fashion Week and honours individuals who have made outstanding contributions to raise awareness about the HIV/AIDS epidemic.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eyes-husband-Ryan-Reynolds.html#ixzz3ztVooBp1


----------



## aleksandras

Well that's a beautiful outfit and a stunning couple!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love her outfit. Is her hair a more yellow blonde now?


----------



## myown

that is "golden"


----------



## sdkitty

they are a good looking couple and I wish I had legs like hers


----------



## Freckles1

I don't like him. I don't know what it is? Just get the "creep" factor. 
She's gorgeous


----------



## Swanky

Her hair is always brassy IMO


----------



## sdkitty

Freckles1 said:


> I don't like him. I don't know what it is? Just get the "creep" factor.
> She's gorgeous


I don't find him creepy but he doesn't really do much for me either.  Just pleasant/handsome but not particularly masculine or sexy.  Give me someone like Tom Hardy.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'm glad she's learned not to have her boobs and legs out at the same time.


----------



## Freckles1

sdkitty said:


> I don't find him creepy but he doesn't really do much for me either.  Just pleasant/handsome but not particularly masculine or sexy.  Give me someone like Tom Hardy.




There you go!!!!! 
Tom Hardy, Eric Bana
Now those are MEN


----------



## sdkitty

Freckles1 said:


> There you go!!!!!
> Tom Hardy, Eric Bana
> Now those are MEN


----------



## Stephanie***

Sasha2012 said:


> If an award could be given for the world's best-looking couple, they would certainly win it.
> 
> On Wednesday, Blake Lively, 28, and husband Ryan Reynolds, 39, melted hearts as they stared lovingly at each other during the incredibly star-studded amfAR gala at Cipriani Wall Street in New York City.
> 
> The amfAR New York Gala acts as the official kick-off to New York Fashion Week and honours individuals who have made outstanding contributions to raise awareness about the HIV/AIDS epidemic.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sband-Ryan-Reynolds.html#ixzz3ztVooBp1[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sasha2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As one of the faces for L'Oreal Paris and Gucci, its hardly surprising she is known for her super chic feminine style.
> 
> So upping the ante, Blake Lively turned heads as she attended a glamorous luncheon, held in honour of SemSem founder Abeer Al Otaiba, in New York on Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> The 28-year-old beauty - who is married to Canadian heartthrob Ryan Reynolds - looked absolutely sensational in a flirty pink number with feathered fringed skirt.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-fashion-luncheon-New-York.html#ixzz3zo4TDjVR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is SOOOOO gorgeous! I L.O.V.E her style!
Click to expand...


----------



## dangerouscurves

She's what I call mountain-beautiful. It's only beautiful if you look from a distance. Up-close she's just O.K.


----------



## MarieG

I think she's absolutely stunning! 

Sent from my SM-G9200 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## scarlet555

dangerouscurves said:


> She's what I call mountain-beautiful. It's only beautiful if you look from a distance. Up-close she's just O.K.



This is true.


----------



## Lola69

Didn't realize he is 11 years older than her.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

dangerouscurves said:


> She's what I call mountain-beautiful. It's only beautiful if you look from a distance. Up-close she's just O.K.



The movie Clueless would call her a Monet lol


----------



## dangerouscurves

ForeverYoung87 said:


> The movie Clueless would call her a Monet lol




Lol! I forgot that line! [emoji23]


----------



## Sasha2012

It's not hard to see where Blake Lively gets her blonde good looks.

The Gossip Girl star brought along her lookalike mom Elaine as she hit up the Michael Kors Fall/Winter 2016 show in New York on Wednesday.

Blake looked femininely ethereal in a creamy lace fitted dress as she shared the spotlight with her talent manager mom, who opted for a black pantsuit and white blouse.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...reations-Michael-Kors-show.html#ixzz40S0Je4If


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks amazing.


----------



## MarvelGirl

^I agree. Love the outfit, coat. Very classy and chic.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Is that Elvis' granddaughter? She looks just like her mom.


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> It's not hard to see where Blake Lively gets her blonde good looks.
> 
> The Gossip Girl star brought along her lookalike mom Elaine as she hit up the Michael Kors Fall/Winter 2016 show in New York on Wednesday.
> 
> Blake looked femininely ethereal in a creamy lace fitted dress as she shared the spotlight with her talent manager mom, who opted for a black pantsuit and white blouse.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...reations-Michael-Kors-show.html#ixzz40S0Je4If


She looks beautiful.


----------



## Sasha2012

BagOuttaHell said:


> Is that Elvis' granddaughter? She looks just like her mom.



Yes, that's Lisa Marie's daughter Riley Keough.

via Zimbio


----------



## Sasha2012

She graced the Michael Kors fashion show with her pastel presence that morning.

Blake Lively traded neutral tones for riveting red as she emerged once again in bustling New York City on Wednesday.

The 28-year-old actress stopped traffic and justifiably so while wearing a red and decadently deep-cut number embellished with rose petals.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-petal-dress-stepping-NYC.html#ixzz40SzU4WkZ


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Gorgeous! I love that dress.


----------



## littlerock

I hate round glasses. I don't think they look good on anyone.


----------



## Crystalina

Omg I love her hair!!!!!!


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Love those photos of Blake & Riley - both look stunning. Blake seems really happy.


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> Yes, that's Lisa Marie's daughter Riley Keough.
> 
> via Zimbio



she´s super pretty!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

She looks amazing


----------



## WaityKatie

I think she is a monet too. And the rhinoplasty and breast augmentation certainly helped!!


----------



## Sasha2012

She is widely considered to be one of the most stylish celebrities around.

And Blake Lively didn't disappoint as she left her hotel in New York City on Thursday, brightening up a chilly day in the Big Apple.

The 28-year-old looked stunning in a short silver coat, with just a hint of sparkle and some large shiny buttons.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-legs-stylish-silver-coat.html#ixzz40a7lhrIR


----------



## myown

thats a cool coat


----------



## Lounorada

littlerock said:


> i hate round glasses. I don't think they look good on anyone.


+1


----------



## ChanelMommy

I like her boots


----------



## karo

*Deadpool's biggest fan! Blake Lively looks super  stylish on New York outing after seeing her husband's anti-hero hit for  the THIRD time   *


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sband-s-anti-hero-hit-time.html#ixzz40hEGh1YE 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## Fran0421

Sometimes I love her looks but sometimes I feel like she has a bit too much going on a bit like olivia palermo.


----------



## Lounorada

She's so try-hard.


----------



## lizmil

I don't get the hype over her, the constant "she's beautiful,she's beautiful."
Okkaay, she's tall thin and blonde ( probably dyed) got it.


----------



## AEGIS

im glad his movie did well
i've liked him for awhile
she is just meh for me


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

lizmil said:


> I don't get the hype over her, the constant "she's beautiful,she's beautiful."
> Okkaay, she's tall thin and blonde ( probably dyed) got it.



Tall, beautiful long blonde hair, great body - especially her legs. That's it basically.. and she rarely makes a mistake when it comes to fashion.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Tall, beautiful long blonde hair, great body - especially her legs. That's it basically.. and she rarely makes a mistake when it comes to fashion.



Well..just saying...that's not nothing...lol


----------



## Lookin@bags

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Well..just saying...that's not nothing...lol




+1

I would take one of those lol


----------



## dangerouscurves

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Tall, beautiful long blonde hair, great body - especially her legs. That's it basically.. and she rarely makes a mistake when it comes to fashion.




But the face is basic and when it comes to fashion she has a lot of misses after Gossip Girl stopped filming.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

dangerouscurves said:


> But the face is basic and when it comes to fashion she has a lot of misses after Gossip Girl stopped filming.



Yeah, her face is pretty basic and on every corner you can see girls who look so much better than her, but.. what can you do?


----------



## Lounorada

I think she makes mistakes with fashion all the time.
Her outfits (especially red-carpet and event looks) are ALWAYS try-hard, over-thought and forced. 
She never looks naturally stylish, IMO.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> I think she makes mistakes with fashion all the time.
> Her outfits (especially red-carpet and event looks) are ALWAYS try-hard, over-thought and forced.
> She never looks naturally stylish, IMO.




Agreed.


----------



## Swanky

Agree, lol
Her figure is good... that's all I got


----------



## BagBerry13

I too don't get why she's so hyped. Her style is not good, it's a style but certainly not her own rather that of her stylist. She's pretty because she's got work done. She's not naturally pretty. Her acting is not great. The only film I saw of her was the Adelaide one which I kinda liked but rather for the style of it and the story. Certainly not her acting.
And I still don't understand how Ryan went from Alanis and Scarlett (and Charlize) to Blake. I think he was looking for a homemaker, someone who cooks nicely, plays the housewife and just creates a family atmosphere. He seems very old school in that sense.


----------



## Solemony

She got great legs and that was it for me. I don't think she had anything impressive- acting wise- since her gossip girls day, even that was kind of okay. Her films were very meh, I don't think she has what it takes to be really good at it at all. She seems to be one of those celebrities who comes to an event, have  a few pictures of her taken (all styled and jeweled up), and goes home, and then it starts again at another event, etc. I'm pretty sure that's her profession after gossip girls- go to event, be pretty and get your pictures taken, and maybe mingle with some influential people to keep you relevant, go home, and redo all over it again the next time she has an event.


----------



## Wildflower22

She was my least favorite character in GG, so I wasn't crazy about her as a person. Then I saw some interviews of her, and I thought she was charming and beautiful. So my mind has changed. She seems kind of normal, and that is endearing to me.


----------



## sdkitty

BagBerry13 said:


> I too don't get why she's so hyped. Her style is not good, it's a style but certainly not her own rather that of her stylist. She's pretty because she's got work done. She's not naturally pretty. Her acting is not great. The only film I saw of her was the Adelaide one which I kinda liked but rather for the style of it and the story. Certainly not her acting.
> And I still don't understand how Ryan went from Alanis and Scarlett (and Charlize) to Blake. I think he was looking for a homemaker, someone who cooks nicely, plays the housewife and just creates a family atmosphere. He seems very old school in that sense.


I think she's very attractive as a package - combining the pretty (if not unique) face with the hair and body and the fashion.  I'd love to have legs like hers.
As far as comparison - Alanis? Alanis Morissette? You think she's more attractive?

  Charlize - I know she's considered beautiful but she doesn't really do it for me for some reason.  Scarlett - yes, very attractive and that voice but I guess they couldn't make it together.


----------



## BagBerry13

sdkitty said:


> I think she's very attractive as a package - combining the pretty (if not unique) face with the hair and body and the fashion.  I'd love to have legs like hers.
> As far as comparison - Alanis? Alanis Morissette? You think she's more attractive?
> 
> Charlize - I know she's considered beautiful but she doesn't really do it for me for some reason.  Scarlett - yes, very attractive and that voice but I guess they couldn't make it together.



I wasn't talking about attractive. I was talking about their personalities. The other women are secure in themselves, smart, strong-minded women. Blake is just pretty and cooks.

And the "unique" face and boobs are artificial which again speaks about her not feeling a 100% comfortable with herself if you rather let things done than learn to love them.


----------



## Swanky

Apparently she was asked several times at the Kors fashion show to uncross her legs, it's a well known rule for front row, and she refused.


----------



## Swanky

*Fashion rebel! Blake Lively refuses to uncross her legs as she breaks MAJOR front row rule at Michael Kors NYFW show*

 As most women know, there's a natural instinct to cross your legs when sitting down.
However,  when it comes to the coveted front row of a Fashion Week show, seasoned  fashionistas know they need to get their legs firmly uncrossed for  photographers.
But  when Blake Lively attended the Michael Kors show at New York Fashion  Week on Wednesday, she appeared to refuse photographers' requests to  uncross her legs.








    Fashion rebel: Blake Lively and her  mother Elaine defied requests to uncross their legs as they sat in the  front row of the Michael Kors show at New York Fashion Week on Wednesday






    Breaking the rules: While Blake and  Riley Keough (3rd right) kept their legs crossed, fellow front row  attendees such as Naomie Harris (4th right) and Jennifer Hudson (far  left in red) managed to keep their feet off the runway

Attending  the Kors show at the Spring Studios in TriBeCa with her mother Elaine,  the former Gossip Girl star decided against placing her pins  side-by-side for the 10 minute presentation, according to PageSix.com.
A fashionista told PageSix: 'It&#8217;s for the photographers. People&#8217;s legs get in the way... It messes up the shots.'

The  company's chairman John D Idol went on to personally request Blake and  other VIPs on the front row uncross their legs as the runway show began.
However,  the 5ft 10in star appeared to ignore the plea and carried on crossing  them, along with fellow FROW rebels, her mother Elaine and fellow  actress Riley Keough, who she was sat beside.






 She knows how it's done: (L-R) Vogue  US editor-in-chief Anna Wintour, actress Olivia Munn and Grace  Coddington, creative director at Vogue, kept their legs out of the  runway as they watch Kendall Jenner showcase some of the designs

Vogue  US editor-in-chief Anna Wintour, who has attended hundreds of shows  over the years, is a seasoned pro at front row etiquette and kept her  feet firmly on the ground.
The reason photographers request women uncross their legs is because the raised foot creates shadows on the floor.
With  some of the models walking only a few inches away from those on the  front row, it's crucial for designers to have their new collection  presented in the best light.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...row-Michael-Kors-NYFW-show.html#ixzz40qETjiHN
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## lizmil

^  well hey rules are for someone else not "me"!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

A bunch of them have their legs crossed? Weird.


----------



## bisousx

Crossed legs does look ugly in front row now that I can see it.


----------



## WaityKatie

Why would she refuse to uncross her legs?? So strange.


----------



## Tivo

Her legs look better than anything coming down that runway.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Tivo said:


> Her legs look better than anything coming down that runway.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Tivo said:


> Her legs look better than anything coming down that runway.



OMG  You are not wrong.


----------



## sdkitty

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


right
and she's not the only one....there's another woman on the left with crossed legs
must be a slow news day


----------



## Sasha2012

Ryan Reynolds and his wife Blake Lively were practically bursting with happiness as they made their grand entrance to a White House state dinner honoring Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau.

The 39-year-old actor, who hails from Vancouver, Canada, looked sharp in a midnight blue suit and white bow tie as he stopped by on Thursday with his stunning wife on his arm.

As smart as Ryan looked, however, his leading lady once more threatened to steal the spotlight with her leggy look.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...er-Canadian-Prime-Minister.html#ixzz42fC3MwPc


----------



## Grande Latte

No disrespect. Love both of them. But this dress is a little unsuitable for the State Dinner. Perhaps on any other red carpet. 

Ultimately, it's just a satin robe....


----------



## lizmil

It looks like a bathrobe that doesn't close. Leggy look, indeed.


----------



## qudz104

I don't like her dress at all esp for a state dinner!


----------



## peppermintpatty

What was she thinking? It looks like a robe. Couldn't believe it when I saw the pictures the first time. It's awful! I like the color- that's all I've got.


----------



## YSoLovely

First pic, you can see her spanx/underpants. Yikes.


----------



## Hobbsy

I think her dress is gorgeous! !!!


----------



## BadAzzBish

That dress looks like a satin robe :/ Shes a bit of a try hard. They're no Brangelina. Smh


----------



## lovely

It looks like the slit was hastily tacked to prevent it from going even higher. The whole look is sloppy.


----------



## chowlover2

She looks like she forgot to get dressed, can't imagine why she thought this was a good idea for a state dinner.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks gorgeous, but I agree the dress looks a bit hastily thrown together. I love the earrings.


----------



## kaitydid

She looks awful. The dress is a mess and is completely inappropriate for a state dinner! It definitely looks like a robe she had been lounging in all day when she realized she had to show up to the event. What was she thinking?!

At least it's a nice color on her. I do like her clutch.


----------



## myown

I love this forum, because we are allowed to do all these wild speculations:

is she pregnant?

(photos from Justjared)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ It certainly seems like it from those pics! She's said she wants lots of kids so I would not be surprised.


----------



## vink

myown said:


> I love this forum, because we are allowed to do all these wild speculations:
> 
> is she pregnant?
> 
> (photos from Justjared)




Looks like she's on a set and have some cover up while waiting for her queue.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Her hair in that first pic just wild, free and gorgeous


----------



## aleksandras

Glitterandstuds said:


> Her hair in that first pic just wild, free and gorgeous



That's the first thing I noticed too. Her hair is divine


----------



## Swanky

That's pretty extensions, her hair's not so crazy thick usually


----------



## Ethengdurst

I didn't use to like her but I started following her on IG and I find her posts cute and funny. She's very supportive of Ryan. Unlike Scarlett, apparently, have u guys seen her interview? It seems Ryan was jealous of her career (or that's what they're deducing from it). I feel like he's the type that needs his ego coddled by his partner.


----------



## myown

Ethengdurst said:


> I didn't use to like her but I started following her on IG and I find her posts cute and funny. She's very supportive of Ryan. Unlike Scarlett, apparently, *have u guys seen her interview? *It seems Ryan was jealous of her career (or that's what they're deducing from it). I feel like he's the type that needs his ego coddled by his partner.



can you post it?


----------



## Ethengdurst

myown said:


> can you post it?



Sure, Here it is from US Weekly

Scarlett Johansson Suggests Ryan Reynolds Marriage Was 'Competitive'

Self-reflection and success! In her loaded May 2016 Cosmopolitan cover story, actress Scarlett Johansson hinted that her marriage to ex-husband Ryan Reynolds may have been competitive. 

"The logistics of being with another actor are challenging," the Jungle Book actress, 31, noted. "There has to be a real understanding of how you share your time, especially when two people's careers are going at the same rate. Or even if one person is more successful than the other, that also proves challenging. There may be a competitive thing."

This isn't the first time Johansson has alluded to the demise of her three-year marriage to Reynolds, which ended in 2011. Last April, in an interview with Parade, she reflected: "Acting is a very strange world to be co-existing in. It's very volatile. There's always going to be the more successful person. It's related to rejection. Because actors, if they're not having success, connect it directly to unpopularity  to the fact that nobody wants them."


----------



## Lounorada

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> That's pretty extensions, her hair's not so crazy thick usually


 
Right!


----------



## HeidiDavis

US Weekly is saying she's preggers again.  While I don't consider US Weekly a highly reputable source, they get it right on occasion.


Edit:  Other more reliable sources are posting it now too.


----------



## Swanky

it's been speculated here too


----------



## HeidiDavis

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> it's been speculated here too


 

Right, but what I am saying is that it has now been CONFIRMED.


----------



## Swanky

Until she or he say, it's not confirmed IMO


----------



## HeidiDavis

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Until she or he say, it's not confirmed IMO


 


Well, it's been reported on numerous news outlets that are very reliable (People and USA Today are just two), so it's confirmed enough for me.


I didn't realize that merely sharing a headline was going to be such a scrutinized and contentious undertaking.  Next time I won't bother.  Sheesh.


----------



## Crystalina

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Until she or he say, it's not confirmed IMO




It was confirmed on E!

http://m.eonline.com/news/756660/bl...ctress-expecting-baby-no-2-with-ryan-reynolds


----------



## bisousx

Ethengdurst said:


> Sure, Here it is from US Weekly
> 
> Scarlett Johansson Suggests Ryan Reynolds Marriage Was 'Competitive'
> 
> Self-reflection and success! In her loaded May 2016 Cosmopolitan cover story, actress Scarlett Johansson hinted that her marriage to ex-husband Ryan Reynolds may have been competitive.
> 
> "The logistics of being with another actor are challenging," the Jungle Book actress, 31, noted. "There has to be a real understanding of how you share your time, especially when two people's careers are going at the same rate. Or even if one person is more successful than the other, that also proves challenging. There may be a competitive thing."
> 
> This isn't the first time Johansson has alluded to the demise of her three-year marriage to Reynolds, which ended in 2011. Last April, in an interview with Parade, she reflected: "Acting is a very strange world to be co-existing in. It's very volatile. There's always going to be the more successful person. It's related to rejection. Because actors, if they're not having success, connect it directly to unpopularity  to the fact that nobody wants them."



Can't argue with that.


----------



## Swanky

Lol! I certainly didn't scrutinize, surely you're not referring to me? I merely mentioned that peeps here discussed it too.


----------



## Stansy

myown said:


> I love this forum, because we are allowed to do all these wild speculations:
> 
> *is she pregnant?*
> 
> (photos from Justjared)


 
Yes


----------



## ChanelMommy

If she is, congrats to them.


----------



## myown

Stansy said:


> Yes



I know!


----------



## Stansy

myown said:


> I know!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Wearing Burberry and I love it


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She is gorgeous.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Nope.


----------



## Swanky

meh


----------



## Pandoravuitton

She and Kim k should trade dresses


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

It would have been perfect for the last year's theme. This year.. nah.

And she always plays safe. Part of me likes it, but then again, I want to see something different on her.


----------



## cakegirl

It actually looks better here than it did on tv! In action,  I thought it was very boring and awkward looking-she looked like she literally couldn't walk in it.


----------



## myown

too bad we dont see a cute baby bump


----------



## pixiesparkle

I thought her dress looked quite awkward from the front but now having seen a photo of the back I understand why. Not the best choice for this year's theme but she looks lovely =)


----------



## aleksandras

I love her dress. Not fitting to the theme, but that's a good thing considering how everyone else ended up looking..


----------



## littlerock

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3345650
> 
> 
> Wearing Burberry and I love it



It doesn't fit the theme what-so-ever. And those earrings and that hair? I don't understand.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks ridiculous. That dress is hideous. Everything is a no.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Let me post some more photos from the MET. Source: Daily Mail

I realize that I absolutely hate her make up.. and when it comes to her dress, like I said before - she's playing safe - always.


----------



## lizmil

I think the dress us beautiful from the front and not flattering in the back.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I hate everything about it. Not on theme, not a whiff of effort there. From the back it looks like a shower curtain complete with applique' flowers. 

From the front...the shape is wrong for her and the flowers sticking up ruins the dress.


----------



## Murphy47

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I hate everything about it. Not on theme, not a whiff of effort there. From the back it looks like a shower curtain complete with applique' flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> From the front...the shape is wrong for her and the flowers sticking up ruins the dress.




It's a very 60's look. It looks like the dress is wearing her. 
Her stylist should find something less matronly.


----------



## Alexenjie

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I hate everything about it. Not on theme, not a whiff of effort there. From the back it looks like a shower curtain complete with applique' flowers.
> 
> From the front...the shape is wrong for her and the flowers sticking up ruins the dress.


Totally agree, love the shower curtain remark!

I also think her hair and make up are unflattering.


----------



## BadAzzBish

alexenjie said:


> totally agree, love the shower curtain remark!
> 
> I also think her hair and make up are unflattering.


+1


----------



## Sasha2012

The 69th annual Cannes Film Festival kicked off in glorious style on Wednesday evening.

Hollywood stars landed on the prestigious red carpet at the Palais des Festivals et des Congrès in the French Riviera-based town for the opening ceremony, a screening of Woody Allen's film Cafe Society.

Leading the glamour on the first night were the likes of actresses Naomi Watts and Julianne Moore, as well as Cafe Society's star Blake Lively who all paved the way for the other stars who arrived on the crimson runway in their well-dressed droves.

Read more; http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Opening-Night-Gala-premiere-Cafe-Society.html


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Is she pregnant? Was that rumor true?


----------



## scarlet555

she looks good in that nude dress, and the lipstick is on  point...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks great, but that red outfit could use a hem. She definitely looks pregnant to me.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She is "officially" pregnant.


----------



## lanasyogamama

And she looks amazing.


----------



## littlerock

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I hate everything about it. Not on theme, not a whiff of effort there. From the back it looks like a shower curtain complete with applique' flowers.
> 
> From the front...the shape is wrong for her and the flowers sticking up ruins the dress.



You forgot to mention her hair, make-up and earrings.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Nice dress!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Love the nude/blush dress. It's stunning on her.

The red pantsuit would have been lovely if only she'd worn a strapless bra. Her girls ruin the shape of the top.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

What an odd and limited cast for a Woody Allen film


----------



## sdkitty

scarlet555 said:


> she looks good in that nude dress, and the lipstick is on  point...


agree....she looks gorgeous and I like the lipstick too


----------



## White Orchid

I can barely look at any photo with Woody Allen in it, he makes my skin crawl *that* much.  With that being said, I do like her dress.  She looks great.  But no to the bra-less look.  Just looks sloppy IMO.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

But she has such great boobs! Lol. 
I do think the too long pants make it a bit sloppy when it could have been very chic.


----------



## White Orchid

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> But she has such great boobs! Lol.
> I do think the too long pants make it a bit sloppy when it could have been very chic.


So do some cows but they still need a bit of help.


----------



## myown

maybe they had to confirm the pregnancy very early. because pictures leaked. that´s why we don´t see a 7 month belly.


----------



## Stephie2800

White Orchid said:


> I can barely look at any photo with Woody Allen in it, he makes my skin crawl *that* much.  With that being said, I do like her dress.  She looks great.  But no to the bra-less look.  Just looks sloppy IMO.



Yes to all of the above!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

She wowed on the red carpet at the opening ceremony of the Cannes Film Festival just 12 hours earlier.

And it seems the glamour never stops for Blake Lively as she looked stunning for a luncheon with her Cafe Society co-stars on the French Riviera on Thursday.

The actress, who is pregnant with her second child, wore a gold midi dress and strappy Jimmy Choo sandals as she arrived at the Nikki Beach pop-up club. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...wart-Cafe-Society-luncheon.html#ixzz48T4ETCLK


----------



## CoachGirl12

She has been looking gorgeous lately and her outfits are on point!


----------



## Sasha2012

She has already made herself the woman to watch after a stylish first few days in Cannes.

And pregnant Blake Lively put on another striking sartorial display on Thursday night as she made her way to the star-studded Vanity Fair bash held during the 69th annual Cannes Film Festival.

The blonde actress put on a leggy display as she made her way into Tetou restaurant in a vibrant ensemble. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...em-leads-glamour-Vanity-Fair-Cannes-bash.html


----------



## scarlet555

I want her lipstick!
She's looking great as of late.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love that red jacket.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Oh Hi Cinderella


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Her belly [emoji177]


----------



## labelwhore04

She looks stunning in that blue dress


----------



## Sasha2012

She rarely puts a fashion foot wrong and always makes an effort for the red carpet.

But Blake Lively surpassed herself when she stepped out at the Cannes Film Festival on Saturday afternoon, where she dazzled at the annual event's latest A-list gathering.

The actress - who is expecting her second child with actor husband Ryan Reynolds, 39 - flaunted her growing baby at the Palais des Festivals' BFG premiere.  

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-gown-BFG-premiere-Cannes.html#ixzz48grv6p6Z


----------



## prettyprincess

She is PERFECTION in that gown!! Anyone knows who makes the shoes?


----------



## Tivo

Stunning. Easily one of her best red carpet looks ever.


----------



## Orange_Fizz

And those unique accessories around her right wrist and hand!


----------



## White Orchid

Loving this gown and the colour.  And she definitely has the legs to pull off the slit.


----------



## chowlover2

Tivo said:


> Stunning. Easily one of her best red carpet looks ever.




Agreed!


----------



## terebina786

Now there's someone who can handle a gown.  She looks great!


----------



## Lounorada

The majority of her red carpet looks I don't care for, but 10% of the time I think she looks great. She looks fantastic in that blue Atelier Versace gown, Versace is one brand she wears really well.


----------



## Lounorada

More pics-


*Attending "The BFG (Le Bon Gros Geant - Le BGG)" premiere during the 69th annual Cannes Film Festival at the Palais des Festivals on May 14, 2016 in Cannes, France.*
Wearing an Atelier Versace gown / Lorraine Schwartz jewels.

Zimbio


----------



## Avril

She is PERFECTION in that blue dress! 

Lounorada - shoes??


----------



## Lounorada

Avril said:


> She is PERFECTION in that blue dress!
> 
> Lounorada - shoes??


 Christian Louboutin 'Benedetta' (I don't think they're available in gold anymore) 
https://www.lyst.com/shoes/christian-louboutin-benedetta-light-gold/


In black : http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/benedetta.html


----------



## Chloe302225

More from Cannes


----------



## MarvelGirl

Looking fantastic absolutely everywhere lately! Pregnancy definitely suits her. She looks happy and healthy and very sexy.


----------



## Wildflower22

Her legs are TDF!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://nymag.com/thecut/2016/05/blake-lively-woody-allen-is-empowering-to-women.html

*Now Blake Lively Claims Woody Allen Is Empowering to Women*

In an interview with Variety at Cannes this morning, Blake Lively criticized the film festival's master of ceremonies for making a joke about her Café Society director Woody Allen's alleged history of sexual abuse. "I think any jokes about rape, homophobia, or Hitler is not a joke," she said, adding, "I cant imagine Fred Astaire and Bing Crosby going out and doing that." She also claimed not to have read Ronan Farrow's recent Hollywood Reporter piece about Allen's alleged crimes. That's not all Lively had to say in defense of Allen, however. 

In another interview with the Los Angeles Times, she claimed the 80-year-old director is "empowering to women." Here's the relevant passage:

It's amazing what Woody has written for women, said Blake Lively ... noting a series of complicated female characters dating back to the 1970s.

Lively said any news coverage of Allen's personal life did not register as she was making the movie.

It's very dangerous to factor in things you don't know anything about," she said. "I could [only] know my experience. And my experience with Woody is he's empowering to women."

Interesting use of the word dangerous, there. For what it's worth, Lively's co-star Kristen Stewart made similar comments to Variety earlier this week, explaining that she and co-star Jesse Eisenberg discussed the allegations against Allen and decided they didn't know enough about them to judge:

I was like, What do you think? We dont know any of these people involved. I can personalize situations, which would be very wrong. At the end of the day, Jesse and I talked about this. If we were persecuted for the amount of **** thats been said about us thats not true, our lives would be over. The experience of making the movie was so outside of that, it was fruitful for the two of us to go on with it.
Eisenberg told Variety he didn't recall the conversation.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> http://nymag.com/thecut/2016/05/blake-lively-woody-allen-is-empowering-to-women.html
> 
> 
> 
> *Now Blake Lively Claims Woody Allen Is Empowering to Women*
> 
> 
> 
> In an interview with Variety at Cannes this morning, Blake Lively criticized the film festival's master of ceremonies for making a joke about her Café Society director Woody Allen's alleged history of sexual abuse. "I think any jokes about rape, homophobia, or Hitler is not a joke," she said, adding, "I cant imagine Fred Astaire and Bing Crosby going out and doing that." She also claimed not to have read Ronan Farrow's recent Hollywood Reporter piece about Allen's alleged crimes. That's not all Lively had to say in defense of Allen, however.
> 
> 
> 
> In another interview with the Los Angeles Times, she claimed the 80-year-old director is "empowering to women." Here's the relevant passage:
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing what Woody has written for women, said Blake Lively ... noting a series of complicated female characters dating back to the 1970s.
> 
> 
> 
> Lively said any news coverage of Allen's personal life did not register as she was making the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> It's very dangerous to factor in things you don't know anything about," she said. "I could [only] know my experience. And my experience with Woody is he's empowering to women."
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting use of the word dangerous, there. For what it's worth, Lively's co-star Kristen Stewart made similar comments to Variety earlier this week, explaining that she and co-star Jesse Eisenberg discussed the allegations against Allen and decided they didn't know enough about them to judge:
> 
> 
> 
> I was like, What do you think? We dont know any of these people involved. I can personalize situations, which would be very wrong. At the end of the day, Jesse and I talked about this. If we were persecuted for the amount of **** thats been said about us thats not true, our lives would be over. The experience of making the movie was so outside of that, it was fruitful for the two of us to go on with it.
> 
> Eisenberg told Variety he didn't recall the conversation.




She's not that bright, is she?


----------



## berrydiva

She looks great! She's has good maternity style...can't wait to see her looks.


----------



## BadAzzBish

dangerouscurves said:


> She's not that bright, is she?


More like, desperate and pathetic.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I see she is kinda dumb.


----------



## dangerouscurves

BadAzzBish said:


> More like, desperate and pathetic.







BagOuttaHell said:


> I see she is kinda dumb.




Yep to both.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's currently the golden girl of the Cannes Film Festival.

But Blake Lively has found herself in a bit of hot water with her Instagram fans as she posted a picture of her voluptuous derriere describing it as an 'Oakland booty' 

The actress - who is pregnant with her second child - was jokingly quoting lyrics from Sir Mix-A-Lot's hit Baby Got Back, but many commenters accused the star of appropriating black culture. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...re-Oakland-booty-Instagram.html#ixzz491yMd5Dj


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Girl, some folks just get off on being mad. There are way bigger fish to fry. 

The post is funny to me because she has not an once of a$$ but nothing about it is offensive, IMO. 

Her comments about Woody Allen are a totally different story though. She should've just sat there and ate her food because she's clearly not very bright.


----------



## whimsic

I don't find that post offensive at all. How is she appropriating black culture?


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Did she photoshop the pic of her butt


----------



## BagOuttaHell

ladylouboutin08 said:


> girl, some folks just get off on being mad. There are way bigger fish to fry.
> 
> The post is funny to me because she has not an once of a$$ but nothing about it is offensive, imo.
> 
> Her comments about woody allen are a totally different story though. She should've just sat there and ate her food because she's clearly not very bright.



+1


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe posted a picture months ago with that same caption  and people said she was appropriating black culture as well. Then again that was around the time she was wearing the Compton hats, braids and grills.


----------



## Crystalina

whimsic said:


> I don't find that post offensive at all. How is she appropriating black culture?




I totally agree.

I don't see any problem with her comment.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

whimsic said:


> I don't find that post offensive at all. How is she appropriating black culture?



Everything you do these days is appropriating black culture.. le sigh.


----------



## lizmil

I don't get it, everyone has a booty, some people more, some less than others.  I get that some people celebrated in other threads try to augment their booty, but did Lively do that? "Booty" is just a word.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The problem with Blake is that she's tone deaf. She had that site where she gushed over the "antebellum" look/style when that period of American history is known for being before the US Civil War when slaves were used on both sides.

Her and Ryan Reynolds got married on a plantation where slave cabins still stand.

And if you look at what the songwriter, Sir Mix-A-Lot says says about that lyric....yeah it's not a good one to quote.






She may not be outright racist, but she is _not _bright and most _definitely_ tone deaf IMO.

PS: KhloeK used that same line on an Instagram pic and got slammed for it. *Edit: Just saw your comment @Sasha*


----------



## bisousx

I think Blake is a bit racist, starting with the plantation inspired marketing from her old website. It screamed mini Paula Dean. I used to adore Blake, now she's just a stupid girl to me.


----------



## bisousx

And omg @ the woody allen comments. I can't. Shame because I still love her outfits and figure.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

bisousx said:


> I think Blake is a bit racist, starting with the plantation inspired marketing from her old website. It screamed mini Paula Dean. I used to adore Blake, now she's just a stupid girl to me.



Yeah, there's definitely an undercurrent of it, when you start looking a little closer.

Re: Woody Allen, I said this on the KStewart thread, but these idiot actors who are scared of losing jobs etc by having the balls to say the truth. Kristen, Blake, Adrian Brody -  and even my fave Cate Blanchett. Oy.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Idk if I would label her a racist. Maybe ignorant and insensitive but some people just genuinely don't know better.  Hopefully once they do they'll do better. She was pretty young when GG started.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

I'm just hoping she loved the architecture and lush landscaping of the plantation and that's why she chose it. I live in the south and have seen the old mansions in areas like Savannah, GA and they are gorgeous.


----------



## sdkitty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yeah, there's definitely an undercurrent of it, when you start looking a little closer.
> 
> Re: Woody Allen, I said this on the KStewart thread, but these idiot actors who are scared of losing jobs etc by having the balls to say the truth. Kristen, Blake, Adrian Brody -  and even my fave Cate Blanchett. Oy.


I don't think Blanchett is hurting for work.  I think they admire Woody Allen as an artist so they're turning a blind eye to the other stuff (not saying it's OK)


----------



## whimsic

lizmil said:


> I don't get it, everyone has a booty, some people more, some less than others.  I get that some people celebrated in other threads try to augment their booty, but did Lively do that? "Booty" is just a word.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



EXACTLY. Just because she quoted a black singers 's song doesn't make this culture appropriation.


----------



## dangerouscurves

The thing is in what she said, of course every one has a behind but the fact that she wrote, LA face, Oakland booty is the appropriation.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

dangerouscurves said:


> The thing is in what she said, of course every one has a behind but the fact that she wrote, LA face, Oakland booty is the appropriation.



Why?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Why?



I might be wrong, so I stand corrected and I apologize if I seem ignorant, but Oakland is one of the important cities for African American, Black Panther was founded there and in 1990 the African-American people reached almost half of the population (according to Wikipedia). Her behind in that picture looks big. So when she made that comment it's as if she was saying that her behind belongs to African-American which is of course not right. She might mean other but that's what I have in mind when I read that comment.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

dangerouscurves said:


> I might be wrong, so I stand corrected and I apologize if I seem ignorant, but Oakland is one of the important cities for African American, Black Panther was founded there and in 1990 the African-American people reached almost half of the population (according to Wikipedia). Her behind in that picture looks big. So when she made that comment it's as if she was saying that her behind belongs to African-American which is of course not right. She might mean other but that's what I have in mind when I read that comment.




Honestly I think when she posted that she had sir mix a lot on the brain


----------



## Swanky

Yes, she's quoting lyrics. . .  would be different if she came up w/ it herself.  I don't care for her  . . .  but I like to consider one's intentions, she's slow, but I don't think she meant to be offensive.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It's not just this one time. There's only so many times she can say "oops, didn't know" IMHO. She's made numerous mistakes in this area. I'll agree to disagree on this issue.

.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Other than where they got married and the Woody Allen thing what else has she said that's been problematic?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Other than where they got married and the Woody Allen thing what else has she said that's been problematic?



There's more than enough online articles about this, but here's two:

*O**h, No: Blake Lively Pens An Ode To The Pre-Civil War South*
http://www.refinery29.com/2014/10/76178/blake-lively-preserve-antebellum-shoot

*Preserve Celebrates Stylish Slave Owners in Tone Deaf Photoshoot*
http://jezebel.com/preserve-celebrates-stylish-slave-owners-in-tone-deaf-p-1645763209

Think of it what you will. I'm not here to argue about it. I know how I feel about it.


----------



## prettyprincess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Girl, some folks just get off on being mad. There are way bigger fish to fry.
> 
> The post is funny to me because she has not an once of a$$ but nothing about it is offensive, IMO.
> 
> Her comments about Woody Allen are a totally different story though. She should've just sat there and ate her food because she's clearly not very bright.



Not one ounce of a$$?! Her gorgeous backside looks pretty prominent to me in that pic.


----------



## Tivo

Were offended again? Must be a day that ends in "y." Sometimes people try hard to see things that aren't there.


----------



## scarlet555

Why she got to talk?  

She sounds arrogant and dumb, but just cuz you're pretty doesn't mean we won't recognize your supremacist comments.  Being dumb in my book doesn't clear her.  Like she is better than the other Oakland booties with her Hollywood face.  Disturbing and lame.  So uneducated and unforgiving.


----------



## Stephie2800

Tivo said:


> Were offended again? Must be a day that ends in "y." Sometimes people try hard to see things that aren't there.



Exactly! People are reading way to much into that booty pic!


----------



## lovely

Yes sometimes I feel like people spend their time looking for something to make an issue out of.


----------



## Stephie2800

lovely said:


> Yes sometimes I feel like people spend their time looking for something to make an issue out of.



Me too


----------



## dangerouscurves

You can't tell people what they should be offended and not offended of.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Lol. This booty comment generated more backlash than what she said about Woody.


----------



## lizmil

At the risk of stirring the pot, what _did_ she say about Woody?


----------



## dangerouscurves

People have always been offended by things since ever, it's just now that we have Internet to express it and now the minority in certain countries are allowed to voice it.


----------



## BagBerry13

Sir Mix-a-Lot is defending her. Kinda.



> He likes Blake Lively's butt and he cannot lie.
> 
> Hip hop star Sir Mix-a-Lot defended the actress a day after she was lampooned on social media for using a lyric from his seminal hit "Baby Got Back" to caption a photo of her derriere in a form-fitting gown.
> 
> "I don't think she'd wear that dress if she thought that booty is horrible &#8212; and to me, it ain't horrible," he told the Daily News on Thursday.
> 
> Despite his approval, a slew of fans blasted Lively for captioning the Instagram photo "L.A. face with an Oakland booty" &#8212; with some accusing the Caucasian starlet of turning the black female body into a punchline.
> 
> But Mix-a-Lot doesn't understand the backlash.
> 
> "I don't get it at all," he said. "She's saying she's proud of her butt. I'm glad she embraced the look, because that's what I wanted (with the song)."
> 
> Mix-a-Lot says he wrote "Baby Got Back" in 1992 to celebrate women in a time where magazines and TV shows were churning out unrealistic beauty standards. He wanted curvaceous ladies to embrace their bodies, and he says his booty-loving anthem applies to women of all colors and ethnicities.
> 
> Therefore, the rapper says, it's important for naysayers to figure out what exactly Lively's intention was with the caption before they immediately assume she was dissing black culture.
> 
> "All I would say to the critics is let's better understand the context of what she said," Mix-a-Lot contended. "If what she's saying is 'I have this butt that Mix-a-Lot was talking about in 'Baby Got Back,' that's a good thing. She's saying I've embraced this ideal of beautiful."
> 
> "However, if what she's saying is 'I cannot believe I got this fat, this is horrible,' then I agree with the critics," he added.
> 
> But the 52-year-old artist doesn't believe that's the case, and he's glad the 28-year-old Lively hasn't removed the controversial photo amid the wave of backlash.
> 
> "I'm glad she didn't pull it down, he said. "I don't think she should."


Link

For the Southern Belle that she is I've never seen her as a hip hop enthusiast. I don't think she has much clue about most lyrics and is just repeating them like a parrot. Like those white people that even sing along the N-word.


----------



## Docjeun

lovely said:


> Yes sometimes I feel like people spend their time looking for something to make an issue out of.



And lots of time on their hands, lol


----------



## bisousx

BagBerry13 said:


> Sir Mix-a-Lot is defending her. Kinda.
> 
> 
> Link
> 
> For the Southern Belle that she is I've never seen her as a hip hop enthusiast. I don't think she has much clue about most lyrics and is just repeating them like a parrot. Like those white people that even sing along the N-word.



Maybe, but she isn't a southern belle. She is from California. I thought it was very odd being from CA that she marketed her webpage as plantation themed until she received backlash. 

But yea, perhaps those things and a combination of her Woody comments just means she is plain ole dumb.


----------



## BagBerry13

bisousx said:


> Maybe, but she isn't a southern belle. She is from California. I thought it was very odd being from CA that she marketed her webpage as plantation themed until she received backlash.
> 
> But yea, perhaps those things and a combination of her Woody comments just means she is plain ole dumb.



Her family must've lived in the South at some point because her older brother is born in Atlanta and religiously they were raised Southern Baptist. So I think that had a big influence.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

She's basically using lyrics on every photo, she's done Frozen and some other songs.


----------



## ropuszka

Or maybe it's something to do with her history of romanticizing and fetishizing Slave Times...
Like who gets married on a plantation, writes a blog HEAVY on Antebellum culture and style and calls it "Preserve".


----------



## terebina786

Lots of people get married at Boone Hall.. I just googled it.  

I find it disturbing that the slave cabins are still standing there.  IDK it just rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's looked amazing on The Shallows Press Tour.


----------



## Jayne1

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She's looked amazing on The Shallows Press Tour.


Agree -- she is stunning and does the pregnancy dressing so well.


----------



## chowlover2

That's for sure. She was on The Chew Friday and looked gorgeous!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I don't get the hype with this chick, yeah she dress nice but that's it. Her face looks like a horse


----------



## dangerouscurves

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I don't get the hype with this chick, yeah she dress nice but that's it. Her face looks like a horse



Me neither, on the other hand, she's your typical western-beauty standard, tall, slender, blonde, big boobs, even though to me she looks boring.


----------



## Hobbsy

I think she's really pretty!

I call it collecting!


----------



## Luv2shopinay

So not fair, still so fashionable & gorgouis while pregnant. Hate her. sorrynotsorry


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

At Taylor Swift's 4th of July Party


----------



## Wildflower22

They've been so under the radar lately, I'm surprised they would go to a public beach knowing paps would be there.


----------



## Stansy

Wow - this bikini top is tiny!!!


----------



## Lounorada

Those pics above are the more complimentary ones... there's some seriously unflattering pics of her on the DailyFail site with mascara streaming down her face, Ryan trying to carry her, her a$$ hanging out of her bikini and a nipple slip while posing with the pretentious 'squad'.
None of them could tell her her nipple was popping out of her bikini top or that there was mascara streaming down her face? Great *ahem* friends...


----------



## sdkitty

Glitterandstuds said:


> Honestly I think when she posted that she had sir mix a lot on the brain


yes, this
Whoppi Goldberg remarked that everybody is appropriating these days
When a black woman wears long blonde extensions, is she appropriating white culture?
Don't flame me....She said it


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Are those tattoos on his leg fake?


----------



## stylemepretty

Those are some unfortunate looking tatts. I hope they're fake and only for a movie.


----------



## myown

Lounorada said:


> Those pics above are the more complimentary ones... there's some seriously unflattering pics of her on the DailyFail site with mascara streaming down her face, Ryan trying to carry her, her a$$ hanging out of her bikini and a nipple slip while posing with the pretentious 'squad'.
> None of them could tell her her nipple was popping out of her bikini top or that there was mascara streaming down her face? Great *ahem* friends...


I have looked at the other photos, there are other girls with mascara streaming. not only Blake. 
But to me, this croup of people look weird together








so taylor swift has a house just above a public beach?


----------



## Singra

^ That is one obnoxious beach house.



sdkitty said:


> yes, this
> Whoppi Goldberg remarked that everybody is appropriating these days
> When a black woman wears long blonde extensions, is she appropriating white culture?
> Don't flame me....She said it



Under certain conditions what Whoopi says is true and under other conditions it's also not true but the levels of nuance that are pretty much a waste of time discussing on the internet, once an idea or argument has finished percolating through the internet you can be assured it will be a cartoon, binary version of itself.

I think Whoopi is an individualist (which is what I like about her) and doesn't like people telling her how to think hence her comment and many comments like it but on the other hand there are certain things that are very important for people to be sensitive and pay extra attention to.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> yes, this
> Whoppi Goldberg remarked that everybody is appropriating these days
> When I black woman wears long blonde extensions, is she appropriating white culture?
> Don't flame me....She said it


This is not directed at you, I'm only reflecting on Whoopi's comment. Appropriating is more about taking on cultural or ethnic attributes and acting as if what you are doing isn't influenced by another culture or it's now acceptable because it's been rebranded. It's removing all history from where something originated or was born, ignoring that you previously trashed it and deemed it unfit...called it low-brow/unsophisticated/barbaric then once realizing the beauty in what was taken not even acknowledge credit.  "Marc Jacobs twist" for example, bantu knots have been around for ages but was rebranded to make it a fun hairstyle where it was previously considered unsophisticated/ghetto/etc.  Most people like to share their culture, it's how we create bonds with others however they also don't like when their culture is put down but praised when someone else does the same. In those instances, it makes it about the people and is a direct non-verbal queue that they're inferior.

Whoopi has a point but I also don't think having blond hair is a cultural trait.  Hell I still don't know what white culture is exactly (I was born in the US but didn't live here the 1st half of my life so it's still learning to me).  Guess it first starts with the definition of culture because I see culture as customs, social belief systems, tribal systems, etc. I don't think blond hair fits into a cultural value but society has forced us to believe we should aspire to having blond hair so maybe it is part of white culture.


----------



## BagBerry13

berrydiva said:


> This is not directed at you, I'm only reflecting on Whoopi's comment. Appropriating is more about taking on cultural or ethnic attributes and acting as if what you are doing isn't influenced by another culture or it's now acceptable because it's been rebranded. It's removing all history from where something originated or was born, ignoring that you previously trashed it and deemed it unfit...called it low-brow/unsophisticated/barbaric then once realizing the beauty in what was taken not even acknowledge credit.  "Marc Jacobs twist" for example, bantu knots have been around for ages but was rebranded to make it a fun hairstyle where it was previously considered unsophisticated/ghetto/etc.  Most people like to share their culture, it's how we create bonds with others however they also don't like when their culture is put down but praised when someone else does the same. In those instances, it makes it about the people and is a direct non-verbal queue that they're inferior.
> 
> Whoopi has a point but I also don't think *having blond hair is a cultural trait.*  Hell I still don't know what white culture is exactly (I was born in the US but didn't live here the 1st half of my life so it's still learning to me).  Guess it first starts with the definition of culture because *I see culture as customs, social belief systems, tribal systems, etc.* I don't think blond hair fits into a cultural value but society has forced us to believe we should aspire to having blond hair so maybe it is part of white culture.



Whoopi was talking about weaves. Meaning black women wearing straight hair which of course doesn't come naturally to them. If that is appropriating especially "white" culture is another thing given that also Indian, Hispanic and Asian women wear straight hair.
I did get her point about all cultures appropriating each other but for me appropriating is what you said above. Using another culture for your advantage when previously you frowned upon it for not being "good" enough.
Your definition is almost spot on. Part of my degree the last three years was cultural studies and part of a culture is customs, laws and belief systems but also values and practices. And part of common practices (a practice done together and shared with people) can be music and this is part of the continued conversation they had on The View saying Eminem is appropriating black culture/music. It is not appropriating if you grew up with it and were surrounded by it. He's not taking advantage of something he used to frown upon but is using it as a stylistic device to tell his story.


----------



## cocolv

myown said:


> I have looked at the other photos, there are other girls with mascara streaming. not only Blake.
> But to me, this croup of people look weird together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so taylor swift has a house just above a public beach?



Yea, it's in Westerly, Rhode Island. The section of town is called Watch Hill. I think she paid about 17 Million for it. When she first bought the house there her body guards were trying to tell people it was a private beach but the public said "no it's not". Not sure if she has any tiny part of it private but the picture shown here is a public beach.


----------



## berrydiva

BagBerry13 said:


> Whoopi was talking about weaves. Meaning black women wearing straight hair which of course doesn't come naturally to them. If that is appropriating especially "white" culture is another thing given that also Indian, Hispanic and Asian women wear straight hair.
> I did get her point about all cultures appropriating each other but for me appropriating is what you said above. Using another culture for your advantage when previously you frowned upon it for not being "good" enough.
> Your definition is almost spot on. Part of my degree the last three years was cultural studies and part of a culture is customs, laws and belief systems but also values and practices. And part of common practices (a practice done together and shared with people) can be music and this is part of the continued conversation they had on The View saying Eminem is appropriating black culture/music. It is not appropriating if you grew up with it and were surrounded by it. He's not taking advantage of something he used to frown upon but is using it as a stylistic device to tell his story.


I understand that Whoopi was talking about weaves but I was just addressing the part relating blond extensions to white culture. Eminem has continued to acknowledge and praise the origins of style of music he uses to tell his story. Being genuinely good, praising/studying the architects and remaining authentic to his art is what makes him well liked and seen as a master of his art form. Like you said, he grew up surrounded by it and isn't taking advantage of something he used to frown upon. Personally, I don't see that as appropriating. 

Indigenous cultures tend to share and teach; non-indigenous people tend to take, tame the "savages" and force assimilation. At least that's been my observation based on history.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> This is not directed at you, I'm only reflecting on Whoopi's comment. Appropriating is more about taking on cultural or ethnic attributes and acting as if what you are doing isn't influenced by another culture or it's now acceptable because it's been rebranded. It's removing all history from where something originated or was born, ignoring that you previously trashed it and deemed it unfit...called it low-brow/unsophisticated/barbaric then once realizing the beauty in what was taken not even acknowledge credit.  "Marc Jacobs twist" for example, bantu knots have been around for ages but was rebranded to make it a fun hairstyle where it was previously considered unsophisticated/ghetto/etc.  Most people like to share their culture, it's how we create bonds with others however they also don't like when their culture is put down but praised when someone else does the same. In those instances, it makes it about the people and is a direct non-verbal queue that they're inferior.
> 
> Whoopi has a point but I also don't think having blond hair is a cultural trait.  Hell I still don't know what white culture is exactly (I was born in the US but didn't live here the 1st half of my life so it's still learning to me).  Guess it first starts with the definition of culture because I see culture as customs, social belief systems, tribal systems, etc. I don't think blond hair fits into a cultural value but society has forced us to believe we should aspire to having blond hair so maybe it is part of white culture.


I understand this is a sensitive subject so don't want to pour fuel on the fire but if Blake was saying basically she has  a big butt like a black woman is that a cultural trait?  or more a physical characteristic?  and while I hear that some are offended at the idea she's implying her face is somehow better than the usual face that goes with the large butt, is it possible she didn't mean it that way?


----------



## BagBerry13

sdkitty said:


> I understand this is a sensitive subject so don't want to pour fuel on the fire but if Blake was saying basically she has  *a big butt like a black woman is that a cultural trait?*  or more a physical characteristic?  and while I hear that some are offended at the idea she's implying her face is somehow better than the usual face that goes with the large butt, is it possible she didn't mean it that way?


Well, given that Kim K. (even without help) has a big butt much like some Hispanic women I wouldn't say it's an especially black cultural trait. It might be a cultural trait that black men like big butts but I'm not sure about that. I think it's like Charlamagne said on Stephen Colbert. He as a black man didn't even know that hot sauce was associated with especially the black community but rather with just people that like hot sauce. So I'm not sure you could even say only black men like big butts because that is certainly not true. This is a very blurry line.


----------



## sdkitty

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, given that Kim K. (even without help) has a big butt much like some Hispanic women I wouldn't say it's an especially black cultural trait. It might be a cultural trait that black men like big butts but I'm not sure about that. I think it's like Charlamagne said on Stephen Colbert. He as a black man didn't even know that hot sauce was associated with especially the black community but rather with just people that like hot sauce. So I'm not sure you could even say only black men like big butts because that is certainly not true. This is a very blurry line.


def true about Kim K
I don't think Blake committed such a horrible act but I understand some don't agree with me and I don't really have any more to say about it
thanks for all your thoughtful explanations


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> I understand this is a sensitive subject so don't want to pour fuel on the fire but if Blake was saying basically she has  a big butt like a black woman is that a cultural trait?  or more a physical characteristic?  and while I hear that some are offended at the idea she's implying her face is somehow better than the usual face that goes with the large butt, is it possible she didn't mean it that way?


Personally, I think if things are actually discussed more and people have open dialogue there would be less sensitivity and more understanding. But to reflect on your question a bit without getting too deep. To some degree it's cultural as part of it has to do with the foods that's part of the culture passed on from the diaspora (yams/cassava/yuka/whatever you call it in your part of the world will give you a donk if you eat it damn near everyday).  On another end, it's a natural physical attribute. Then you have the fact that during slavery some black people were bred by some slave traders to exaggerate natural attributes. Mix that all in a pot and you get women who were/are viewed negatively, deemed "disgusting"/"not sexy", etc for that being a natural attribute; what they did, in return, was embrace it and it became a sexy/accepted/desired/etc within the culture.

I don't really know what Blake said so I can't comment on it; I didn't hear/read her comments. I was only really commenting on Whoopi and the appropriation thing.

I'm more interested in Blake thinking she has a big butt because last I saw she doesn't. LOL


----------



## berrydiva

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, given that Kim K. (even without help) has a big butt much like some Hispanic women I wouldn't say it's an especially black cultural trait. It might be a cultural trait that black men like big butts but I'm not sure about that. I think it's like Charlamagne said on Stephen Colbert. He as a black man didn't even know that hot sauce was associated with especially the black community but rather with just people that like hot sauce. So I'm not sure you could even say only black men like big butts because that is certainly not true. This is a very blurry line.


Hispanics and black women share that attribute because they both get it from the same source (we're all part of the same slavery train some mixed lighter, some mixed darker). It's definitely a cultural trait that black/hispanic men like big butts because that's what they've seen for generations. I don't think anyone is suggesting that they're the only ones who like big butts but will say that the idea of one wasn't a squeamish one to them for many many many ages. It's only recently that everyone has to have a big butt and folks are jumping to embrace theirs where I've never seen it done before.

Charlemagne, like myself, doesn't speak for all but I would probably associate hot sauce with the south in general.

What's this about Kim K having a big butt without help? She had a fairly close to flat behind before her enhancements. Damn shame what she did to her face.




via intouch


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> Personally, I think if things are actually discussed more and people have open dialogue there would be less sensitivity and more understanding. But to reflect on your question a bit without getting too deep. To some degree it's cultural as part of it has to do with the foods that's part of the culture passed on from the diaspora (yams/cassava/yuka/whatever you call it in your part of the world will give you a donk if you eat it damn near everyday).  On another end, it's a natural physical attribute. Then you have the fact that during slavery some black people were bred by some slave traders to exaggerate natural attributes. Mix that all in a pot and you get women who were/are viewed negatively, deemed "disgusting"/"not sexy", etc for that being a natural attribute; what they did, in return, was embrace it and it became a sexy/accepted/desired/etc within the culture.
> 
> I don't really know what Blake said so I can't comment on it; I didn't hear/read her comments. I was only really commenting on Whoopi and the appropriation thing.
> 
> I'm more interested in Blake thinking she has a big butt because last I saw she doesn't. LOL


Open dialogue is good
I guess whether she has a big butt or  not is relative.....seems it's curvy at least right now during her pregnancy


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> Hispanics and black women share that attribute because they both get it from the same source (we're all part of the same slavery train some mixed lighter, some mixed darker). It's definitely a cultural trait that black/hispanic men like big butts because that's what they've seen for generations. I don't think anyone is suggesting that they're the only ones who like big butts but will say that the idea of one wasn't a squeamish one to them for many many many ages. It's only recently that everyone has to have a big butt and folks are jumping to embrace theirs where I've never seen it done before.
> 
> Charlemagne, like myself, doesn't speak for all but I would probably associate hot sauce with the south in general.
> 
> What's this about Kim K having a big butt without help? She had a fairly close to flat behind before her enhancements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via intouch


----------



## sdkitty

I have a problem with all the cosmetic surgery today.  Not everyone needs to have a large butt nor puffy lips.  I can understand if a girl has no breasts at all (flat as a board as they used to say) or if someone has a very large nose or something disfigured.  But the idea that because some beautiful actress has full lips that means everyone should have them doesn't make sense to me.  Or that as a woman ages she needs to get injections so that her upper lip is unnaturally full.  There are a lot of clownish looking older women walking around - not to mention the Kardashians. (IMO)


----------



## chowlover2

sdkitty said:


> I have a problem with all the cosmetic surgery today.  Not everyone needs to have a large butt nor puffy lips.  I can understand if a girl has no breasts at all (flat as a board as they used to say) or if someone has a very large nose or something disfigured.  But the idea that because some beautiful actress has full lips that means everyone should have them doesn't make sense to me.  Or that as a woman ages she needs to get injections so that her upper lip is unnaturally full.  There are a lot of clownish looking older women walking around - not to mention the Kardashians. (IMO)


Truth!


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> I have a problem with all the cosmetic surgery today.  Not everyone needs to have a large butt nor puffy lips.  I can understand if a girl has no breasts at all (flat as a board as they used to say) or if someone has a very large nose or something disfigured.  But the idea that because some beautiful actress has full lips that means everyone should have them doesn't make sense to me.  Or that as a woman ages she needs to get injections so that her upper lip is unnaturally full.  There are a lot of clownish looking older women walking around - not to mention the Kardashians. (IMO)


All of this!


----------



## streem26

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Are those tattoos on his leg fake?


Yes seems to me too.  
Of course in terms of a fancy dress, or similar, themed event no problem.
Though I am coming from the perspective of someone that has a tatt.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...et-towering-wedge-heels-arrives-New-York.html


----------



## christy1983

Can't even really tell she is pregnant here!


----------



## Sasha2012

She was going up against a veritable cavalcade of fine fillies.

But pregnant Blake Lively easily stole the show after she showcased her burgeoning bump in a flattering dress at the premiere of Cafe Society in New York on Wednesday.

The blonde beauty looked in sparkling form as she glided down the red carpet while she got ready to take in her latest silver screen extravaganza.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lace-Cafe-Society-premiere.html#ixzz4EMiqh47W


----------



## Sasha2012

She's expecting her second child with husband Ryan Reynolds.

And Blake Lively has yet to make a maternity style misstep as the 28-year-old actress proved her sartorial savvy once again on Wednesday as she stepped out in New York.

Blake opted for a boho style frock with colourful embroidery which hugged her growing baby bump as she headed out for her appearance on Good Morning America.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lair-maternity-chic-pretty.html#ixzz4EMkFJj7Y


----------



## summer2815

She looks terrific!


----------



## legaldiva

The last photo in the peach/orange dress is perfection


----------



## Swanky

She looks good, lol at how staged those are though!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I always love her accessories. She looks good, pregnancy suits her.


----------



## bisousx

Love the peach dress.


----------



## Jayne1

I love everything about her and the way she dresses. Especially during a pregnancy.


----------



## kateincali

I love that first dress.

She's one of the most likable celebrities IMO. She comes across sweet and sunny and fun.


----------



## berrydiva

Her pregnancy style is great.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has that pregnancy glow.

Blake Lively put her growing baby bump on full display in a floral dress on Friday in New York City.

The 28-year-old pregnant star bloomed in the suspender-accented frock that featured cut-out detailing.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rock-suspender-accents-NYC.html#ixzz4EXdMZLZS


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Gorgeous. I love that look.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Wow, I never thought she was pretty. But she looks gorgeous lately!!! All of those dresses are spectacular!


----------



## Viva La Fashion

am i the only one whos hating the dress?
its basically look like an expensive harness 
and when u look at it from the side with her belly its just wrong...


----------



## Lounorada

IMO, her outfits are a mess 98% of the time.
She always looks like she got dressed in the dark and someone should tell her that less really is more when it comes to accessorising... especially when she has a love for tacky/cheap looking accessories.


----------



## Hobbsy

I think she looks great!


----------



## Sasha2012

She is flowering as a mother-to-be for the second time.

And Blake Lively looked in full bloom as she showcased her burgeoning baby bump in a flattering floral maternity dress at a launch party in New York on Thursday.

The 28-year-old silver screen lovely was the perfect advertisement for pregnancy as she turned heads at the Target Cat And Jack brand event.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ternity-dress-launch-party.html#ixzz4F7jIMEK6


----------



## Charles

Sasha2012 said:


>



Awww, $hit!  Her dress has pockets!


----------



## Swanky

Her earcuff looks like it hurts bad!


----------



## AEGIS

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Her earcuff looks like it hurts bad!


This is the worst thing about ear cuffs!


----------



## Swanky

I know, I like them but am always keenly aware they're there.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Viva La Fashion said:


> am i the only one whos hating the dress?
> its basically look like an expensive harness
> and when u look at it from the side with her belly its just wrong...



You're not. I hate it too. It looks weird. Looks like something Kimbecile would wear.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

dangerouscurves said:


> You're not. I hate it too. It looks weird. Looks like something Kimbecile would wear.


thankyou!! i mean i understand how everyone have a different taste but come on!!
that dress is ugly and not suitable for pregnant lady at all
even the printed dress is not my taste 
i dont understand, so many people get bloated while being pregnat at the wrong places
where she looks amazing so why wear horrible clothes? does her stylist hate her?


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

*'Most beautiful bride': Blake Lively seen just days after giving birth as she attends best friend's wedding*

*Blake Lively attended her best friend's wedding on Sunday, just days after giving birth to her second child with husband Ryan Reynolds.*
*The 29-year-old actress shared a sweet Instagram snap of herself kissing the bride.*
*'Most beautiful bride on the planet. And the best friend I could ask for. @jessicarose617 thank you for being EVERYTHING. I love you,' Blake wrote in the caption. *

*Gossip Girl star donned a long black coat over a blue dress with sheer skirt for the nuptials.
Blake had her long blonde hair down in soft curls as she stepped out in black Louboutin heels.
Meanwhile the beautiful bride donned an ornate beaded gown made by one of Blake's favorite designers, Marchesa.  
*
*The actress and husband Ryan Reynolds, 39, just welcomed another child, according to an article on Friday byPage Six. The gender and name of the baby have yet to be revealed.*

Blake and Ryan previously welcomed daughter James in December 2014. Their newest addition already has friends in high places as pop star Taylor Swift was one of the baby's first visitors. Blake and Taylor have been close friends.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks great being up and out in heels and hair and makeup says right after giving birth. Bride looks beautiful as well. I like the dress and the flowers.


----------



## Tivo

Which CL's are those with the chunky heel?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Oh my goodness that little girl is precious


----------



## Glitterandstuds




----------



## newcalimommy

Omg I love Ryan cuz he's a fellow Canadian but the way he's beaming as a proud dad makes me love him more lol


----------



## stylemepretty

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3549140


Adorable children. Did they have a boy this time? Name?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

stylemepretty said:


> Adorable children. Did they have a boy this time? Name?



No a little girl, don't know name


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

The way he looks at her


----------



## skarsbabe

That curly hair gene really just comes out of nowhere, doesn't it! Crazy! The second child is also a girl but her name is still not released.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Her chunky legs


----------



## ForeverYoung87

I hope neither child inherits Blake's original nose


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Cinamonn_girl said:


> The way he looks at her



I know! Did you hear what he said about her?


----------



## Sasha2012

Ryan Reynolds may be one of the world's most famous actors, but it was his two-year-old daughter James who stole the show on Thursday.

The hunky 40-year-old actor was joined by his family as he was honored with a star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame.

His wife Blake Lively was there for support as she brought along daughter James and two-month-old daughter.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ngs-kids-public-appearance.html#ixzz4SyyYRrm7


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Glitterandstuds said:


> I know! Did you hear what he said about her?



No, tell me


----------



## green.bee

It is heart warming to see how happy day look there


----------



## Fran0421

skarsbabe said:


> That curly hair gene really just comes out of nowhere, doesn't it! Crazy! The second child is also a girl but her name is still not released.




I think blakes sister has really curly hair but still funny how it manifests in other siblings children.


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> Ryan Reynolds may be one of the world's most famous actors, but it was his two-year-old daughter James who stole the show on Thursday.
> 
> The hunky 40-year-old actor was joined by his family as he was honored with a star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame.
> 
> His wife Blake Lively was there for support as she brought along daughter James and two-month-old daughter.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ngs-kids-public-appearance.html#ixzz4SyyYRrm7


lovely how excited that lil bug is!


----------



## myown

Fran0421 said:


> I think blakes sister has really curly hair but still funny how it manifests in other siblings children.










-dailymail.co.uk

Blake and James


----------



## Fran0421

myown said:


> -dailymail.co.uk
> 
> Blake and James


  Awwww I didn't know she also had curly hair. Soooo cute!


----------



## Deco

I've given up on understanding genetics.  My girl has her dad's pin straight hair in the front and my curly hair in the back.  Both types of hair on the same little head, each dutifully staying in its own zone.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'm not sure she'll keep those curls.  My daughter had curls when she was little, but as her hair got longer and thicker, she lost them.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The kids look like her.

He has a star? I guess. I've seen worse recipients.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

BagOuttaHell said:


> He has a star? I guess. I've seen worse recipients.


hahaha


----------



## Sasha2012

Blake and her sister Robyn Lively. I like Robyn' movie Teen Witch






via instagram


----------



## Glitterandstuds

The new babies name is Ines


----------



## TC1

Meh.......not a fan of that


----------



## chowlover2

TC1 said:


> Meh.......not a fan of that



I believe it was part of Blake's grandmother's name.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Deco said:


> I've given up on understanding genetics.  My girl has her dad's pin straight hair in the front and my curly hair in the back.  Both types of hair on the same little head, each dutifully staying in its own zone.



Same with my son. White people hair in the front & black people hair in the back.


----------



## Stansy

Cute name!


----------



## Jayne1

ForeverYoung87 said:


> I hope neither child inherits Blake's original nose


Or his. lol


----------



## zen1965

"Ines" as a name is ok. It is a regular girl's name of Spanish origin if I am not mistaken. I guess in Hollywood that makes it a rare beast indeed.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Sasha2012 said:


> Blake and her sister Robyn Lively. I like Robyn' movie Teen Witch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram



I didn't know they were sisters.  I used to LOVE that movie.


----------



## White Orchid

zen1965 said:


> "Ines" as a name is ok. It is a regular girl's name of Spanish origin if I am not mistaken. I guess in Hollywood that makes it a rare beast indeed.


It's actually quite popular amongst Muslims too, pronounced In-nes.  Anis is the male equivalent I believe.


----------



## myown

White Orchid said:


> It's actually quite popular amongst Muslims too, pronounced In-nes.  Anis is the male equivalent I believe.


I also know the name pronounced "E-nes"


----------



## dangerouscurves

BagOuttaHell said:


> The kids look like her.
> 
> He has a star? I guess. I've seen worse recipients.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I was as dazzled!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Glitterandstuds said:


> The new babies name is Ines



I'm glad she gave her a normal name, though rare in the US.


----------



## labelwhore04

I like the name. It's unique but normal at the same time.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

labelwhore04 said:


> I like the name. It's unique but normal at the same time.



In my country it is one of the most common names


----------



## labelwhore04

Cinamonn_girl said:


> In my country it is one of the most common names



Thats why i like it. Its uncommon in North America but normal in other countries. My boyfriend has a name that is almost unheard of over here but in Hungary it's the equivalent of a name like John or joe that are super common in North America.


----------



## chelseavrb

I finally watched Deadpool last night.  I actually loved it and i'm not one for those kinds of movies!
I wish she would do something else.... Other than starring in movies with questionable directors and fighting sharks (although the shark movie was fun)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ She's starring in a new domestic thriller that sounds interesting.


----------



## coconutsboston

Sasha2012 said:


> Blake and her sister Robyn Lively. I like Robyn' movie Teen Witch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram



I had no idea they were sisters!


----------



## Sasha2012

74th Annual Golden Globe Awards at The Beverly Hilton Hotel on January 8, 2017 in Beverly Hills, California.














via Zimbio


----------



## Wildflower22

Oh. Not good.


----------



## Fran0421

What are those pockets :o


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I quite like it but it would have looked better without the two pieces on either side.

Ryan is really aiming for the Oscars and making no apologies for it.  Thirsty and unashamed. If Deadpool gets nominated (I doubt it will) it will be the funniest campaign.


----------



## theDuchess26

The pockets or whatever those are really ruin this dress. Hair and makeup looks good.


----------



## VickyB

The diamond/emerald cuffs are TDF!!! Usually she nails red carpets but this dress is terrible.


----------



## Sasha2012

She made a New Year's resolution to 'fit into her jeans again' last month after giving birth in September.

And it looks as though Blake Lively is well on her way to getting her pre-pregnancy bod back as she stunned at the 74th Annual Golden Globes held at The Beverly Hilton in Los Angeles on Sunday.

The 29-year-old star wowed in a plunging black gown as she was joined by her hunky husband Ryan Reynolds, 40, who is nominated for Best Performance by an Actor in a Motion Picture Musical or Comedy for his role in Deadpool.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sband-Ryan-Reynolds-Globes.html#ixzz4VEk7VwUS


----------



## White Orchid

She looks silly with that pose, but those emeralds


----------



## Alexenjie

I am not a fan of the dress or the way she is wearing her hair.


----------



## Singra

White Orchid said:


> *She looks silly with that pose*, but those emeralds


I think she knew those pockets sucked.


----------



## ReginaGeorge

Hair and make-up is stunning, but that dress just makes her look bulky. So unflattering.


----------



## Swanky

oh no, no no no


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I love the way he looks at her.


----------



## lanasyogamama

He went a too dark with the tan.


----------



## Swanky

He looks like he's been in the sun too much to me, not orange but like he got a sunburn and doesn't exfoliate and take care of his skin.  It's dirty looking.


----------



## sdkitty

ForeverYoung87 said:


> I hope neither child inherits Blake's original nose


you made me go look.  her nose does look better now but it wasn't that bad before


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like her jewelry. I looked her up. She is 29. Not sure what is happening here. The dress alone looks decent.


----------



## berrydiva

Amazing how a bit of altering can change the look of a dress. I like it but the pockets are unnecessarily distracting. However, in the pic where she has the dress pulled up to her ankles and it looks shorter, the pockets don't look all that bad and the shorter length looks better.

Those cuffs are beautiful though.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Those Lorraine Schwartz emerald cuffs are beautiful.


----------



## csre

What's the story behind the kiss with Andrew G.? Anyone knows?

Horrible pockets. I like the rest. They look nice together. I think she looks older than her age


----------



## Sasha2012

Blake Lively and her sister Robyn Lively attend the People's Choice Awards 2017 at Microsoft Theater on January 18, 2017 in Los Angeles, California.


























Zimbio


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Glitterandstuds said:


> I love the way he looks at her.



Yes! And they are super cute together!!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## bisousx

lol @ their matching spray tans


----------



## Viva La Fashion

the dress is very hideous i was shocked to learn its by elie saab
mostly his work with dresses is beautiful
also the dress does not enhance her figure in any way
in fact its oddly makes her look fatter than she really is 
which shes not in anyway


----------



## Sasha2012

She is one of the most beautiful actresses in Hollywood.

And Blake Lively proved exactly that when she attended the the L'Oreal Paris Paints + Colorista launch event at West Edge in New York City on Monday.

The 29-year-old actress looked flawless in a cute heart designed floaty, sheer dress that exposed her navy blue bra.

She posed up a storm on the red carpet with the Brand President of L'Oréal Paris, Tim Coolican.

Coolican looked dapper in an all black suit as he showed off his rugged facial hair.

Blake also posed on the carpet with her older sister Robyn Lively who looked sensational in a plunging crimson dress.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shaped-dress-L-Oreal-event.html#ixzz4YeLQ2bPj


----------



## Sasha2012

Blake Lively looked lovely in a flirty floral print, seated front and center at the Michael Kors showcase during New York Fashion Week.

The 29-year-old actor attended the event with her sister, Robyn Lively, 45, and was seated right next to Editor-in-Chief of Vogue, Anna Wintour, 67.

The Gossip Girl alum has a special affinity for Micheal Kors, who she told Women's Wear Daily she owed 'everything in the fashion world.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Michael-Kors-Anna-Wintour.html#ixzz4Yo9XTeiq


----------



## Sasha2012

She went from flirty in floral to seeing things completely in black and white.

Blake Lively stepped out for a second time on Wednesday in a totally switched up look as she headed with her sister, Robyn, to another event during New York Fashion Week.

The 29-year-old actor spent the first part of her day at the Fall 2017 showcase by her fashion Godfather, Michael Kors.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tyle-New-York-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz4YonqamH6


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> Blake Lively looked lovely in a flirty floral print, seated front and center at the Michael Kors showcase during New York Fashion Week.
> 
> The 29-year-old actor attended the event with her sister, Robyn Lively, 45, and was seated right next to Editor-in-Chief of Vogue, Anna Wintour, 67.
> 
> The Gossip Girl alum has a special affinity for Micheal Kors, who she told Women's Wear Daily she owed 'everything in the fashion world.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Michael-Kors-Anna-Wintour.html#ixzz4Yo9XTeiq


Her Louboutins are everything!


----------



## Hobbsy

Sasha2012 said:


> Blake Lively looked lovely in a flirty floral print, seated front and center at the Michael Kors showcase during New York Fashion Week.
> 
> The 29-year-old actor attended the event with her sister, Robyn Lively, 45, and was seated right next to Editor-in-Chief of Vogue, Anna Wintour, 67.
> 
> The Gossip Girl alum has a special affinity for Micheal Kors, who she told Women's Wear Daily she owed 'everything in the fashion world.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Michael-Kors-Anna-Wintour.html#ixzz4Yo9XTeiq


Does Anna ever take those sunglasses off? What's she hiding? She just smoked a blunt or what?!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I love Blake, she could do NO wrong


----------



## Sasha2012

Glitterandstuds said:


> I love Blake, she could do NO wrong


You mean fashion wise or how she supports Woody Allen? Her stylist does a great job with her but her judgement is questionable.


----------



## Sasha2012

She moonlighted as a designer two years ago, but Blake Lively is way above talking about fashion these days.

The Gossip Girl star, 29, scolded a reporter for daring to ask about her green jumpsuit at Variety's Power of Women lunch in Cipriani Midtown on Friday.

'Are we really doing this? Would you ask a man that?' Blake told the reporter, according to USA Today digital editor Maeve McDermott.

She could be heard telling the unidentified reporter to 'become more aware, and that we change, and that we build women up. So, you can ask me another question.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-stuns-gorgeous-one-piece.html#ixzz4f1YcsMUQ


----------



## sdkitty

I like that green jump suit on her


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Best agents in Hollywood.


----------



## Esizzle

I think Blake's current figure is #bodygoals. So toned and fit but not sickly skinny like some women get especially after they have kids. She along with her nutritionist and trainer are doing something right.


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> She moonlighted as a designer two years ago, but Blake Lively is way above talking about fashion these days.
> 
> *The Gossip Girl star, 29, scolded a reporter for daring to ask about her green jumpsuit* at Variety's Power of Women lunch in Cipriani Midtown on Friday.
> 
> 'Are we really doing this? Would you ask a man that?' Blake told the reporter, according to USA Today digital editor Maeve McDermott.
> 
> She could be heard telling the unidentified reporter to 'become more aware, and that we change, and that we build women up. So, you can ask me another question.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-stuns-gorgeous-one-piece.html#ixzz4f1YcsMUQ


----------



## White Orchid

arnott said:


>


In Oz we'd say: "Get over yourself luv!"


----------



## YSoLovely

arnott said:


>




MTE. I can do nothing but roll my eyes whenever actresses pull this cr*p. They get PAID to wear luxurious gowns and jewelry that cost more than most people's cars and homes, but how DARE the reporters ask about them


----------



## terebina786

Blake really shouldn't open her mouth.  Just stand there and look pretty.


----------



## Esizzle

YSoLovely said:


> MTE. I can do nothing but roll my eyes whenever actresses pull this cr*p. They get PAID to wear luxurious gowns and jewelry that cost more than most people's cars and homes, but how DARE the reporters ask about them


So true! Some other actress pulled the same crap during award season...I want to say JLaw or Emma Stone...saying it was sexist that reporters on the red carpet were asking her about what designer she was wearing. These people should think where they are and what they are doing before they throw the sexist or feminist card aroud.


----------



## arnott

Esizzle said:


> So true! Some other actress pulled the same crap during award season...I want to say JLaw or Emma Stone...saying it was sexist that reporters on the red carpet were asking her about what designer she was wearing. These people should think where they are and what they are doing before they throw the sexist or feminist card aroud.



I believe it was Ryan's ex-wife Scarlett ironically!           Everyone in her thread was saying how rude she was.


----------



## arnott

YSoLovely said:


> MTE. I can do nothing but roll my eyes whenever actresses pull this cr*p. They get PAID to wear luxurious gowns and jewelry that cost more than most people's cars and homes, but how DARE the reporters ask about them



What does MTE stand for?


----------



## Esizzle

arnott said:


> What does MTE stand for?


it means "my thoughts exactly"


----------



## baglover1973

guess I am the only one that finds her incredibly basic.


----------



## scarlet555

terebina786 said:


> Blake really shouldn't open her mouth.  Just stand there and look pretty.


Everything she opens her mouth I cringe


----------



## scarlet555

baglover1973 said:


> guess I am the only one that finds her incredibly basic.


Not the only one.  She is pretty boring to me.


----------



## Singra

I'm always surprised anyone finds her interesting.


----------



## Swanky

Nope, I agree.
Not remotely impressed. lol
I actually don't find her to be "pretty" at all.


----------



## Lounorada

Swanky said:


> Nope, I agree.
> Not remotely impressed. lol
> I actually don't find her to be "pretty" at all.


Totally agree.


----------



## knasarae

Don't the reporters ask men who they are wearing as well?  I've seen it plenty of times during awards season.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her personality stinks. She has some good red carpet looks but I could def do without her speaking.


----------



## YSoLovely

Swanky said:


> Nope, I agree.
> Not remotely impressed. lol
> I actually don't find her to be "pretty" at all.




She's pretty on paper and she wears most clothes really well. That's where it begins and ends with her. 
I absolutely don't get the hype, but being blonde with long legs goes a long way in HWood...


----------



## gelbergirl

She's so pretty to look at on the big screen.  But I always forget her name.
I only remember she's married to Ryan Reynolds.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2017/05/01...feathers-at-met-gala-2017-with-ryan-reynolds/

*Blake Lively* wears a pop of color while arriving at the _*2017 Met Gala*_ held at the Metropolitan Museum of Art on Monday (May 1) in New York City.

The 29-year-old actress, who was joined by her hot hubby *Ryan Reynolds*, wore a gorgeous, custom-made _Atelier Versace_ gown and _Lorraine Schwartz_ jewels.

*PHOTOS:* Check out the latest pics of *Blake Lively*

*Blake*‘s dress featured blue feathers on the train, which matched *Ryan*‘s navy blue _Versace_ tuxedo and pale blue bowtie.

The past two years, she’s worn pink gowns, so this was really a change-up!


----------



## buzzytoes

That's interesting. Not sure I like it altogether but it's interesting.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She loves wearing gold.  Not a fan.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Those blue sapphire earrings are gorgeous.

The dress started off nice but th blue feathers seem so random. I don't care for it.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

I want to like it, but is just so simple, even with those feathers.


----------



## Swanky

She looks uncomfortable to me. Like her shoulders are raised as if she's sucking in.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Eh


----------



## peppermintpatty

She's starting to do the mouth thing like J Lo


----------



## TC1

So now we're allowed to ask all about the designers Blake?


----------



## afsweet

the blue feathers don't go well with that dress. she looks like she stepped out of Rio.


----------



## zen1965

Neither like the dress nor the earrings.


----------



## labelwhore04

I feel like she can make anything look good. I kinda like the dress


----------



## baglover1973

she managed to make a gorgeous gown once again look basic.....ponytail check, boring basic make-up check check....


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> So now we're allowed to ask all about the designers Blake?



I was wondering if she scolded another reporter for daring to ask about her dress.


----------



## Esizzle

I love that gold and blue dress. I think it is gorgeous but was not occasion appropriate for the ball. She should have worn this at Cannes red carpet or an award show. The earrings are to die for


----------



## Esizzle

TC1 said:


> So now we're allowed to ask all about the designers Blake?


I hope a reporter at ball had asked her about climate change or world hunger, just for fun! HAHA


----------



## Sasha2012

Blake Lively looked sensational at the American Ballet Theatre Spring 2017 Gala inside The Metropolitan Opera House in NYC on Monday evening.

The Cafe Society actress was all curves as she modeled a very bright neon yellow gown with an interesting neckline.

Though it seemed as if the mother-of-two could spill out of the number, she didn't, and she actually looked quite comfortable in the unusual creation, though she did keep stepping on her train.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-gown-American-Ballet-Gala.html#ixzz4hrFNGiWg


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like this look.


----------



## scarlet555

this does not seem to be fitting properly!


----------



## Freckles1

Yuck


----------



## baglover1973

BASIC


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> Blake Lively looked sensational at the American Ballet Theatre Spring 2017 Gala inside The Metropolitan Opera House in NYC on Monday evening.
> 
> The Cafe Society actress was all curves as she modeled a very bright neon yellow gown with an interesting neckline.
> 
> Though it seemed as if the mother-of-two could spill out of the number, she didn't, and she actually looked quite comfortable in the unusual creation, though she did keep stepping on her train.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-gown-American-Ballet-Gala.html#ixzz4hrFNGiWg


I like this dress on her and the contrasting color of the earrings....not the pink coat so much.  I know she's not really popular here but I think she's very attractive - more so than her husband; he's kind of a blander Ryan Gosling type to me.


----------



## terebina786

I love that dress! Give me a neon yellow dress any day and I'll fall in love with it lol


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I just saw she's going to star in the adaptation of The Husband's Secret. Super excited for that.


----------



## Sasha2012

Blake Lively was spotted on Sunday strolling down a sunlit tree-lined Long Island sidewalk alongside her elder half-sister Robyn Lively, 45.

Both of them - blood related by way of their mother Elaine Lively - had slid into skintight pairs of dark jeans that played up their taut legs.

Her blonde hair slung over one shoulder, 29-year-old Blake had buttoned herself into a white blouse she'd tucked in, emphasizing her trim frame.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-half-sister-Robyn-Lively.html#ixzz4oRBkvwLe


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> Blake Lively was spotted on Sunday strolling down a sunlit tree-lined Long Island sidewalk alongside her elder half-sister Robyn Lively, 45.
> 
> Both of them - blood related by way of their mother Elaine Lively - had slid into skintight pairs of dark jeans that played up their taut legs.
> 
> Her blonde hair slung over one shoulder, 29-year-old Blake had buttoned herself into a white blouse she'd tucked in, emphasizing her trim frame.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-half-sister-Robyn-Lively.html#ixzz4oRBkvwLe


her sister is attractive too


----------



## gazoo

Great legs. On both.


----------



## Esizzle

Blake's 7 outfit changes yesterday.





























LOVE the yellow Brandon Maxwell outfit. She can pull of the color without looking like a giant banana.

Ryan Reynolds in glasses = HOT.

http://www.celebitchy.com/553848/bl..._seven_times_in_one_day_too_much_or_fabulous/


----------



## lanasyogamama

She looks great.


----------



## chelseavrb

She always looks great.


----------



## Esizzle

I always love Blake’s style. Even when she wears weird or quirky things she pulls them off. Blake is promoting her new movie All I See Is You. Looks interesting.


----------



## Stephie2800

She is so chic. Love her style (and Ryan in a suit and glasses, YUMMY)!!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Her hair almost always looks orange and frizzy like a waitress at a diner to me. And Ryan looks crazy old now.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

What is so great about these looks? And she looks older than someone barely out of their 20s. She is the epitome of overrated. Not the most overrated. But she is right up there with Kate Hudson and a few others. 

JMO


----------



## Sasha2012

She left her hotel wearing one ensemble and showed up at the most fashionable event of the year rocking an entirely different gown.

Blake Lively made sure to pull out all the stops as she stepped out onto the red carpet of the 72nd annual Metropolitan Museum of Art Costume Institute benefit - more commonly known as the Met Gala - in New York City on Monday evening.

The 30-year-old actress showed off her killer figure wearing a gilded bodice with a sheer-paneled crimson skirt, after leaving her hotel wrapped up in a short robe alongside shoe designer Christian Louboutin.

Pieces of satin crimson fabric hugged her curves before sweeping into a massive train, with sheer paneling running down her legs.

'This year’s may be my favorite dress ever,' Lively shared to Vogue earlier this week. 'They’ve already worked on it for 600 hours, and it’s not done.' 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-gown-took-600-hours-make.html#ixzz5Es82oAEh


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Stunning.


----------



## peppermintpatty

One of the best looks of the night. She wears it well!


----------



## zen1965

Not a fan of Blake but she looks fantastic in this.


----------



## prettyprincess

Exquisite.


----------



## Sasha2012

via Zimbio


----------



## chowlover2

Gorgeous!


----------



## Swanky

The dress is gorgeous! Not sure how it fits into theme?


----------



## SandyC1981

Best dress of the night..


----------



## lanasyogamama

Must be fun to wear a dress like that!


----------



## buzzytoes

Swanky said:


> The dress is gorgeous! Not sure how it fits into theme?


I feel like a lot of people went "midevil royal" instead of Catholic. Lots of heavy embroidery and big jewels. This is one of them, but it's freakin gorgeous so I don't care.


----------



## sdkitty

spectacular gown.....this event definitely surpasses the Oscars for OT fashion


----------



## afsweet

love the gown! wonder how much it weighs...


----------



## scarlet555

I liked her after party outfit, it looked so barbie like...  but how hot is it to wear thigh high tweed boots?  

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/met-gala-2018-celebs-wore-slideshow-wp-152225986.html


----------



## Sasha2012

When Blake Lively hits a red carpet, she looks like Hollywood royalty.

Her appearance at the Met Gala in NYC on Monday is a perfect example where the blonde cover girl made the most of a Versace gown.

So it's no wonder the 30-year-old actress dressed like a real-life Disney princess on Thursday when she hosted the Baby2Baby Mother's Day Celebration at The Wing Dumbo in Brooklyn, New York.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...pink-dress-wowing-Met-Gala.html#ixzz5FA8r7EMC


----------



## songan

*Blake Lively* attends August 3, 2021 premiere of Free Guy


Blake Lively reportedly wore Louboutin Benedetta Sandals underneath her long gown.

Dress @ Prabal Gurung Resort 2022
Clutch @ Judith Leiber (Star Polaris Clutch)




Ryan and Blake are looking as happy as ever as they have fun together on the red carpet.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Doesn’t she style her myself? I think it was Blake that said she doesn’t use a stylist, like ever. If that’s true, good for her. Not loving her latest dress but often times I like her red carpet looks. 
Btw is Blake her real name?


----------



## lanasyogamama

meluvs2shop said:


> Doesn’t she style her myself? I think it was Blake that said she doesn’t use a stylist, like ever. If that’s true, good for her. Not loving her latest dress but often times I like her red carpet looks.
> Btw is Blake her real name?


Yes exactly, she doesn’t always get it right, but there is something to be said for making your own choices and dealing with the result.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I loved her Met gown last night! She was a chameleon. Stunning.









						Blake Lively transforms at the Met Gala in architecture-inspired Versace gown
					

The actor paid tribute to New York City architecture in a shimmering gown that dramatically unraveled as she walked the Met Gala 2022 red carpet.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

This was everything to me!
Watch her husband’s face too.


----------



## chowlover2

Blake's Met gown was my favorite as well. She looked stunning.


----------



## Grande Latte

Her Met gown wasn't my favorite. But it's always lovely to see this couple together.
I'm a traditionalist, I liked Julianne Moore's gown the most. It could work as a wedding dress too!


----------



## sdkitty

Grande Latte said:


> Her Met gown wasn't my favorite. But it's always lovely to see this couple together.
> I'm a traditionalist, I liked Julianne Moore's gown the most. It could work as a wedding dress too!



Julianne is always lovely.  I think her husband is younger but looks like he's catching up with her


----------



## Sharont2305

buzzytoes said:


> I feel like a lot of people went "midevil royal" instead of Catholic. Lots of heavy embroidery and big jewels. This is one of them, but it's freakin gorgeous so I don't care.


What's midevil?


----------



## ThisVNchick

Sharont2305 said:


> What's midevil?


Maybe she meant “medieval”? I broke up the word as “mid” and “evil”.


----------



## buzzytoes

Sharont2305 said:


> What's midevil?


Medieval. I can never spell it correctly


----------

